# Simonized saws.



## Simonizer

Ok, shop is complete. Ready for business. Cost of mods are; MS460 $275.00 MS660 $275.00. 372XP $400.00. 390XP $350.00. Fairly busy so give me about 10 days to have your machine back UPS. If you wish to purchase the saw call 250 898-5212. Howe Sound equipment. Chris will send the saw to me and I will mod it and send it to you. Cheers, Simon.


----------



## jeepyfz450

Just out of curiosity what all is done in one of your Mod sessions?
port/polish, muff mod, set squish, pop up, filter charge, super charge, turbo charge, NOS, Big bore? just kiddin but is it just a tuned woods port?


----------



## Simonizer

jeepyfz450 said:


> Just out of curiosity what all is done in one of your Mod sessions?
> port/polish, muff mod, set squish, pop up, filter charge, super charge, turbo charge, NOS, Big bore? just kiddin but is it just a tuned woods port?


This would be a saw used professionally by fallers primarily. There are 1100-1200 out there killing trees as we speak. Depends on the saw. All have cylinder and piston work. All have muffler mods, the 372 and 390 are more expensive due to different ignition coils and a completely different piston in the case of the 372. I am not new to this.


----------



## jeepyfz450

Yeah i figured you knew what you were doing. Wish i had the extra cash i would love to send you my 660 and 046.


----------



## Blowncrewcab

Are there any numbers like % of performance gains? (like per saw type maybe?)


----------



## Simonizer

Blowncrewcab said:


> Are there any numbers like % of performance gains? (like per saw type maybe?)


Yes. Any claims will adulterate this thread with mumbo-jumbo though. Suffice it to say I have been building saws for guys that are twice my size and half my age. They feed their families and pay their mortgages with equipment I build. If I was not the real deal, I would get the crap beaten out of me everyday by 300 fallers in BC. As an engineer I could elaborate about technical crap ad nauseum. I made that mistake 6 years ago on Arboristsite and although I remained busy, was regarded as the arrogant "Doogie Howser" of saws. Fallers don't care about physics, they care about production, reliability, and integrity. They get paid by how much wood they put on the ground.


----------



## Husq445

Blowncrewcab said:


> Are there any numbers like % of performance gains? (like per saw type maybe?)


 
Yup that would be some good advertisement and info for us, % gains that you can achieve from each saw that you mod.

I know it would vary but a rough idea.

Thanks Rick


----------



## Gologit

Simonizer said:


> ... I made that mistake 6 years ago on Arboristsite and although I remained busy, was regarded as the arrogant "Doogie Howser" of saws.


 
Yup. Whatever happened to those saws you were going to send to Red Bluff a couple of years ago? The ones you said you sent. I don't claim to know every faller in the area but I never could find anybody who'd run one of your saws...or even heard of you.

How 'bout a local reference or two?


----------



## indiansprings

I do agree with Simon on using percentages. It really tells you nothing and is for the most part subjective because of the number of factors that differ, the wood, the chain, the user etc.

If I were Simon and really wanted to display my work, I'd take a stock saw of each model he is offering and his typical modification and he himself run a video of the stock saw and then the modded saw and let the customer form their own opinion if they want it done.

As most have witnessed on AS there can be a lot of difference in the performance gained depending on the one doing the modding and results can even run different from saw to saw with the same modder. 

Simon, I would also state on the front side what kind of warranty if any on any saw on the frontside to prevent issues after the fact.
That there is no questions should a saw grenade after a weeks running, I know it is rare but chit always happens, murphy's law.


----------



## Simonizer

Husq445 said:


> Yup that would be some good advertisement and info for us, % gains that you can achieve from each saw that you mod.
> 
> I know it would vary but a rough idea.
> 
> Thanks Rick


My "pet" project was the 372. I have fallers in BC, don't know how many, maybe 80 or so running them with 32 or 34" Tsumura bars, 75ga. They love them because they are light and smooth and out cut the 390's and 660's that are stock. My saws are about torque, not a 15000 rpm limbing machine.


----------



## tlandrum

how about any kind of proof of what you can do for a saw? doesnt help any of us that do not know you or your "clients" that are making a living with your saws. seems like weve been thru this before.


----------



## parrisw

Husq445 said:


> Yup that would be some good advertisement and info for us, % gains that you can achieve from each saw that you mod.
> 
> I know it would vary but a rough idea.
> 
> Thanks Rick


 


tlandrum2002 said:


> how about any kind of proof of what you can do for a saw? doesnt help any of us that do not know you or your "clients" that are making a living with your saws. seems like weve been thru this before.


 
Yes, many people have asked, and he seems to dance around the questions real well. 

I just want to see some of his saws run, video would be good.


----------



## Simonizer

tlandrum2002 said:


> how about any kind of proof of what you can do for a saw? doesnt help any of us that do not know you or your "clients" that are making a living with your saws. seems like weve been thru this before.


I don't have proof. But I do have confidence and experience and integrity. Send me a 460, I will mod it and send it back to you for free. If you are not shocked at the difference, don't pay me a dime. When you are shocked, and you will be, still have it for free, but please never question my work after that. Save this post. I will stand behind it.


----------



## Simonizer

parrisw said:


> Yes, many people have asked, and he seems to dance around the questions real well.
> 
> I just want to see some of his saws run, video would be good.


You are in BC and have never run one of my saws? Seriously? Or are you just yanking my chain? lol.


----------



## Guido Salvage

I am just a bystander, but I would not send my saw to someone to modify who could not provide references or a video demonstrating the quality of the work to be performed. If this is your "business" it should not be a problem.

By the way, British Columbia is 365,000 square miles and 4.5 million people. Likely there are many professional saw owners and operators who are not familiar with you.

Asking someone to "trust" you will not cut it with this crowd. If you want to do business, be prepared to provide evidence of the quality and durability of your work.


----------



## Simonizer

This thread was started primarily to let customers know how to contact me and what my prices are. I don't want to debate or brag. If you don't want my services, then there are other threads to read. If you do, just call. Cheers, Simon.


----------



## ptjeep

I think i remember you saying that you only mod new saws, is that still the case or am i remembering wrong? Just curious. Look forward to vids!


----------



## tlandrum

ge golly , sure simon ill get that 460 boxed up and sent right out to you. im sure id be amazed.but theres only so much that can be done for a woods port and it still be a work saw. i can make them run just fine on my own. so why dont you just send me one to test and ill send it back after i have my results. and ill post the saw in action cutting timber for all to see.


----------



## sawinredneck

Hi Simon!

This has gotten, well, something.


----------



## Gologit

I'll probably get banned for this...but Simon, I'm calling you out.

Please read post #8 and reply with some kind of definitive answer. I have a question pending here and I think a lot of people besides myself would like to hear what you have to say.


----------



## Simonizer

ptjeep said:


> I think i remember you saying that you only mod new saws, is that still the case or am i remembering wrong? Just curious. Look forward to vids!


I have modded the odd saw with time on it but only for friends. I have a customer in Wisconsin that just sent me a 660. He is a repeat customer and was gracious enough to thoroughly clean it. It is in my shop apart right now. I am a bit pissed about customs charging $54.00 to get it across the border. Very odd.


----------



## Simonizer

Gologit said:


> I'll probably get banned for this...but Simon, I'm calling you out.
> 
> Please read post #8 and reply with some kind of definitive answer. I have a question pending here and I think a lot of people besides myself would like to hear what you have to say.


You won't get banned. That is not harrassment. I sent that saw to another guy in the midwest. He actually contacted me tonight. He ran it and sent it back as requested.


----------



## MechanicMatt

Not trying to get too involved in this but I have seen on this site that there is a member on here with a simonized saw in his sig along with a snellerized saw. I wonder how he likes his simonized saw?? Maybe a few fellas on here that have had you work on there saws will let the rest of us know how they run. And a few videos wouldn't hurt, I fell bad for Brad sometimes when everyone hates on him for posting his videos but hey they are still watching his product cut wood. Good luck with your business. -Matt


----------



## STIHLTHEDEERE

All i can say i am glad to see someone besides me get ripped apart here for not making a photo/video doc. Of all saw events in his life. I am sorry it has to be you,i am sure you do fine work. I have shared alot of what i consider confidential info here about stihl saws. All of which has proven to be true,as to when saws are being tested,and will be avail. To the public. But the fact of the matter is,if you dont have pics/videos,you will be whipped like a rented mule. As you can see,you've already got quite an audience...........


----------



## Jacob J.

STIHLTHEDEERE said:


> All i can say i am glad to see someone besides me get ripped apart here for not making a photo/video doc. Of all saw events in his life. I am sorry it has to be you,i am sure you do fine work. I have shared alot of what i consider confidential info here about stihl saws. All of which has proven to be true,as to when saws are being tested,and will be avail. To the public. But the fact of the matter is,if you dont have pics/videos,you will be whipped like a rented mule. As you can see,you've already got quite an audience...........


 
I haven't ever really seen you get picked on.


----------



## flushcut

opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## Simonizer

MechanicMatt said:


> Not trying to get too involved in this but I have seen on this site that there is a member on here with a simonized saw in his sig along with a snellerized saw. I wonder how he likes his simonized saw?? Maybe a few fellas on here that have had you work on there saws will let the rest of us know how they run. And a few videos wouldn't hurt, I fell bad for Brad sometimes when everyone hates on him for posting his videos but hey they are still watching his product cut wood. Good luck with your business. -Matt


If he has both, then ask him. I am not here to prove my saw building acumen. I am here to let fallers know my new prices and waiting times. You seem like a very aggressive bunch. Very sceptical. If you don't want my saws then by all means get them done by someone else. There are many good builders out there.


----------



## Gologit

Simonizer said:


> You seem like a very aggressive bunch. Very sceptical. If you don't want my saws then by all means get them done by someone else. There are many good builders out there.


 
Very true.


----------



## Guido Salvage

This boils down to the fact that the OP indicates that he is providing a service to this community in exchange for monetary gain. Being prudent consumers, the members here have inquired as to what their money will buy.

Unfortunately, the OP has not shared with his potential customers the value that his work might bring. I think that until he is willing to show percentage gains or video evidence of his work the money that could be spent will remain hidden in pockets and wallets.

People want to know what they are buying, there are too many threads here showing what happens when you fail to do your homework.


----------



## tlandrum

im not picking on or poking at anyone, i just want to see the bang for your buck that simon says he can give a person. ive seen saws from builder after builder after builder but no one ive met has ever seen a simonized saw. so i find it hard to sit back and not mention the fact that to the veiwers of as want to see the proof in the work before they start buying or sending saws. i wish simon the best of luck in his business,i just want to see with my own two eyes what he has to offer. id be tempted to send him a saw if i had one that was stock. for him to work over. if i see first hand that he builds great saws ill be the first to say he knows his stuff. but til then???????


----------



## blsnelling

All they're asking for is a vid of your saws in wood. I don't see that as a very tough request. Why not just do it and shut everyone up?


----------



## sawinredneck

It's a new day and age on here Simon, there have been more than a few to send saws off to never see them again. There have been more than a few here to send a saw out, get it back and it looked like someone ground out the ports with a butter knife.
Lots of skeptisim, and with good reason with some of the builders we have had. It takes some work to build a reputation now days. You don't have the days where "Yeah, I just ran a saw through a 20" Oak log in 5 seconds, who wants one built?" and have a line of people.
Your departure for a long time isn't helping build a reputation either. You have been a member here for a long time, but hadn't posted in what, two years, then come back and announce you are going to build saws?
I'm not picking sides and smelling armpits here, just getting you up to date with the scene.


----------



## Guido Salvage

tlandrum2002 said:


> ive seen saws from builder after builder after builder but no one ive met has ever seen a simonized saw.



Somehow I can't get this image out of my mind. Perhaps his logo should be "Ported on the inside, polished on the outside".


----------



## tlandrum

guido are you badgering lol


----------



## Simonizer

Guido Salvage said:


> This boils down to the fact that the OP indicates that he is providing a service to this community in exchange for monetary gain. Being prudent consumers, the members here have inquired as to what their money will buy.
> 
> Unfortunately, the OP has not shared with his potential customers the value that his work might bring. I think that until he is willing to show percentage gains or video evidence of his work the money that could be spent will remain hidden in pockets and wallets.
> 
> People want to know what they are buying, there are too many threads here showing what happens when you fail to do your homework.


McDonald's is a very popular restaurant, they spend millions of dollars advertising, it does not make their food any more nutricious or appealing. They make millions a day. Does that make them the best place to eat in the world? Every city has a very special high-quality dining area. They make nothing in comparison to Burger-King or KFC. I am about quality, not quantity. If you want the equivalent of a "Whistle-dog and fries" when you want a modded saw, then shop in that area. If you want a person that will not let a saw escape his shop until every detail has been perfected, call me.


----------



## indiansprings

I've got a three month old 460 that is "broke in". I'm really tempted to get my oldest to make a video of it as it is stock cutting a 24" cant of seasoned red oak and then send the saw to Simon, hanging that chain up and when it returns repeat the process with the same piece of wood and chain. It would either create customers or save members money. I've gambled more than that before.lol I'd just like to have a ball park description of what work would be done on it, before sending it.


----------



## Rounder

If you are in the market of modding saws for fallers....you're in the wrong place. Most folks on here have never heard of the people I deal with. And that's a good thing. Word of mouth is your best friend when modding saws for people who saw for a living.

Best of luck...and for God's sake....don't post a video...the site might explode...lol


----------



## STIHLTHEDEERE

simonizer said:


> mcdonald's is a very popular restaurant, they spend millions of dollars advertising, it does not make their food any more nutricious or appealing. They make millions a day. Does that make them the best place to eat in the world? Every city has a very special high-quality dining area. They make nothing in comparison to burger-king or kfc. I am about quality, not quantity. If you want the equivalent of a "whistle-dog and fries" when you want a modded saw, then shop in that area. If you want a person that will not let a saw escape his shop until every detail has been perfected, call me.


 you are poking the bear,and he is ugly when he is pissed. Again,not doubting the quality of your work..........but ,be careful of what you say here.


----------



## MacLaren

opcorn:


----------



## STIHLTHEDEERE

mtsamloggit said:


> if you are in the market of modding saws for fallers....you're in the wrong place. Most folks on here have never heard of the people i deal with. And that's a good thing. Word of mouth is your best friend when modding saws for people who saw for a living.
> 
> Best of luck...and for god's sake....don't post a video...the site might explode...lol


 i would say most of the people who biuld saws for a living,or make their living with a saw,have never even visited or heard of this website.


----------



## tlandrum

Simonizer said:


> McDonald's is a very popular restaurant, they spend millions of dollars advertising, it does not make their food any more nutricious or appealing. They make millions a day. Does that make them the best place to eat in the world? Every city has a very special high-quality dining area. They make nothing in comparison to Burger-King or KFC. I am about quality, not quantity. If you want the equivalent of a "Whistle-dog and fries" when you want a modded saw, then shop in that area. If you want a person that will not let a saw escape his shop until every detail has been perfected, call me.


 
the difference here being that folks have seen a big mac ,whopper,etc. ect. and have something to go by in deciding to buy it or not...


----------



## Guido Salvage

Simonizer said:


> McDonald's is a very popular restaurant, they spend millions of dollars advertising, it does not make their food any more nutricious or appealing. They make millions a day. Does that make them the best place to eat in the world? Every city has a very special high-quality dining area. They make nothing in comparison to Burger-King or KFC. I am about quality, not quantity. If you want the equivalent of a "Whistle-dog and fries" when you want a modded saw, then shop in that area. If you want a person that will not let a saw escape his shop until every detail has been perfected, call me.



Yes, but at least McDonald's provides nutritional information so that the consumer can make an informed choice as to whether to buy their product. We are only asking that you do the same.


----------



## Simonizer

mtsamloggit said:


> If you are in the market of modding saws for fallers....you're in the wrong place. Most folks on here have never heard of the people I deal with. And that's a good thing. Word of mouth is your best friend when modding saws for people who saw for a living.
> 
> Best of luck...and for God's sake....don't post a video...the site might explode...lol


You are without a doubt the most diplomatic and intelligent poster on my thread thus far. Cheers, Simon.


----------



## stihl waters

This thread is making me hungry !:msp_biggrin:


----------



## indiansprings

Simon, if your interested in doing a deal like I proposed, us doing a video of a dead stock 460 (I'll have to have a young techie shoot it as I'm too old to learn) in a marked seasoned red oak log and then doing an after simonizing video in the exact same log with the exact same chain ( a new stihl RSC out of the box) just pm me with the deal you would cut for the potential advertisement. No tricks, no gimmicks, no showing of internal work. Just the before and after timed cuts. It will either make believers out of people or make them run. lol Or you can shoot the videos, doesn't make any difference to me.


----------



## Gologit

I also think Simon should make a video that shows just exactly what his saws can do. Several videos would be even better.

And, since he claims that fallers are his main customers, let's not have any of that 14" cookie cutting crap. I want to see Simon's saws run in real wood...minimum of 32" That's where you tell what a work saw can really do.

And, maybe, some people who work with Simon's saws and make their living with them might speak up, too. I'd really like to hear from someone who has put a whole season of falling on a Simon saw...that's the proof.


----------



## edisto

Guido Salvage said:


> Unfortunately, the OP has not shared with his potential customers the value that his work might bring. I think that until he is willing to show percentage gains or video evidence of his work the money that could be spent will remain hidden in pockets and wallets.
> 
> People want to know what they are buying, there are too many threads here showing what happens when you fail to do your homework.


 
The "percentage gains" I have seen posted here are worthless, and more likely to be misleading than informative. Even with a dyno, there would be errors in the estimated gains that would have to be reported.

Videos might be fun to look at, but aren't any more informative. There was a thread awhile back where people were actually voting on which of 2 saws, in different wood, in different parts of the country, at different times of year, was the most powerful.

Anyone who thinks "percent gains" or videos makes their gamble safer is fooling themselves. Great entertainment and good for barroom bets, but that's about it.

I like Simon's style. "Buy it or don't" tells me he knows that videos or botched attempts at math aren't worth the time it takes to generate them. If I was the kind of person who'd pay money to have the work done (instead of being the type of guy with a basement full of unfinished projects), I'd send him one today and see for myself. 

Of course, if you'd rather hunt for someone who is willing to blow a little smoke up your ass, I'm guessing you won't have far to look.



Gologit said:


> And, maybe, some people who work with Simon's saws and make their living with them might speak up, too. I'd really like to hear from someone who has put a whole season of falling on a Simon saw...that's the proof.



THAT would be useful information.


----------



## Simonizer

Guido Salvage said:


> Yes, but at least McDonald's provides nutritional information so that the consumer can make an informed choice as to whether to buy their product. We are only asking that you do the same.


This is a Husqvarna 372XP. This product is not intended for human consumption, if swallowed, drink 1 cup of chain oil, (castor-based for accelerated elimination), call a physician immediately. The Mg in the cases will produce hydrogen gas when they contact the HCL in your stomach so stay away from open flames. If the Mg does ignite it is a class D fire.


----------



## Simonizer

Gologit said:


> I also think Simon should make a video that shows just exactly what his saws can do. Several videos would be even better.
> 
> And, since he claims that fallers are his main customers, let's not have any of that 14" cookie cutting crap. I want to see Simon's saws run in real wood...minimum of 32" That's where you tell what a work saw can really do.
> 
> And, maybe, some people who work with Simon's saws and make their living with them might speak up, too. I'd really like to hear from someone who has put a whole season of falling on a Simon saw...that's the proof.


Google Simonized chainsaw. I don't even know who posted that. I think it was Jamie Boyd from Campbell River. Westcoast falling.


----------



## RiverRat2

Simonizer said:


> Google Simonized chainsaw.



I'm pretty sure You have to get to Google CA to get any results,,

Who in Canada can find a link... and post it up??? How bout it Will


----------



## blsnelling

Simonizer said:


> Google Simonized chainsaw.


 Not much there, LINK.


----------



## sawinredneck

We have a video!

[video=youtube;UwM1oHCgwso]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UwM1oHCgwso[/video]


----------



## indiansprings

Edisto, I agree the percentages gained is the absolute worst way to compare before and after gains. They tell you nothing basically.

I'm with the poster who says, show the saw in real wood, irregardless of who builds a saw the vids of sawing 8x8 cants of basswood or any other soft wood don't mean chit in the real world.

I've got to have one built that will hold up to four or five days a week of hard sawing, mostly in seasoned oak, by us as well as the hired help. One built for racing wouldn't last, the last thing I need is a 15-18k screamer with it all on the top end.


----------



## Dennis Gauge

Simonizer said:


> McDonald's is a very popular restaurant, they spend millions of dollars advertising, it does not make their food any more nutricious or appealing. They make millions a day. Does that make them the best place to eat in the world? Every city has a very special high-quality dining area. They make nothing in comparison to Burger-King or KFC. I am about quality, not quantity. If you want the equivalent of a "Whistle-dog and fries" when you want a modded saw, then shop in that area. If you want a person that will not let a saw escape his shop until every detail has been perfected, call me.



Yes, but the local fine-dining establishments gain a reputation by word-of-mouth, and/or they do their own advertisements where they give you good reason to frequent their establishment. They usually showcase the dishes they make, and/or customer testimonials.


----------



## Jtheo

opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## rmihalek

Simonizer said:


> This is a Husqvarna 372XP. This product is not intended for human consumption, if swallowed, drink 1 cup of chain oil, (castor-based for accelerated elimination), call a physician immediately. The Mg in the cases will produce hydrogen gas when they contact the HCL in your stomach so stay away from open flames. If the Mg does ignite it is a class D fire.


 
Speaking of 372XPs, I have a virtually brand new one sitting in my basement. It's maybe had 5 tanks run through it; probably more like 2-3. I'll offer the same deal as indiansprings: I'll cut a big slice off a marked red oak with box stock chain before and after mods and post videos here for all to see. We can work out a deal on the price in exchange for the free advertisement. PM me if interested.


----------



## sunfish

*How much work do you want?*

Well Simon, you have a very large audience here. This being the largest chainsaw site and all. I'll also bet most of these folks make more money than most fallers and are just as crazy about saws and probably own more saws. Looks to me like you'd want to works with this crowd a bit. At least some prof that they'll get their saw back after sending it and money.


----------



## edisto

rmihalek said:


> Speaking of 372XPs, I have a virtually brand new one sitting in my basement. It's maybe had 5 tanks run through it; probably more like 2-3. I'll offer the same deal as indiansprings: I'll cut a big slice off a marked red oak with box stock chain before and after mods and post videos here for all to see. We can work out a deal on the price in exchange for the free advertisement. PM me if interested.


 
$400 sounds about right.


----------



## Guido Salvage

Simonizer said:


> The Mg in the cases will produce hydrogen gas when they contact the HCL in your stomach so stay away from open flames.



Actually I think the main product would be magnesium chloride with hydrogen as a byproduct (HCL+Mg=MgCl+H2). This is a simple way to view it:

Metal + Acid ---> Metal Salt + Hydrogen


----------



## Gologit

Simonizer said:


> Google Simonized chainsaw. I don't even know who posted that. I think it was Jamie Boyd from Campbell River. Westcoast falling.


 
Saw the 390. Didn't seem too bad but nothing to get excited about, either. Couldn't find much else on Google except for some third hand information.

I also did an AS search on Simon saws. That was some interesting reading. I'd forgotten that there were *two* saws that were supposed to go to Red Bluff. I think you sent one of them to Woodsjunkie and he GTG'd it a little but never really put out any kind of professional level of work with it.

Who got the *other* Red Bluff saw? Chances are I'll know him, either by name, in person, or by reputation. He might be a good reference.

If I don't know him I'll bet Cahoon does.


----------



## Simonizer

sunfish said:


> Well Simon, you have a very large audience here. This being the largest chainsaw site and all. I'll also bet most of these folks make more money than most fallers and are just as crazy about saws and probably own more saws. Looks to me like you'd want to works with this crowd a bit. At least some prof that they'll get their saw back after sending it and money.


Maybe so, fallers in BC make about $120k a year. I have been screwed financially on this site but it is trivial. You guys have a good night, tty tomorrow, have to finish making some new tools on the lathe. Cheers.


----------



## stihl038x2

In all your excitment y'all forgot the fact he only works on "new" saws,unless you're now a close friend or repeat customer


----------



## sunfish

Simonizer said:


> Maybe so, fallers in BC make about $120k a year. I have been screwed financially on this site but it is trivial. You guys have a good night, tty tomorrow, have to finish making some new tools on the lathe. Cheers.


I could be wrong about the average salary here, but there's more warm bodies here than fallers in the PNW woods. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## FATGUY

since you all asked my opinion, I'll tell you : ) Firstly, the OP being a sponsor absolutely has the right to advertise his services for hire and ask for whatever hwe wants. He's not forcing anyone to use his services, This is what I find confusing however. Without some sort of transparency he's not likely to get many customers here. That being said, and the amount of saws he claims to have done in the past, what is his reason for posting and sponsoring here?


----------



## brendog84cj8

mtsamloggit said:


> If you are in the market of modding saws for fallers....you're in the wrong place. Most folks on here have never heard of the people I deal with. And that's a good thing. Word of mouth is your best friend when modding saws for people who saw for a living.
> 
> Best of luck...and for God's sake....don't post a video...the site might explode...lol


 
I believe we have spoke before and go to the same place for service when needed and I would agree no one here has ever heard of the place and they have a bunch of saws in the woods.


----------



## Gologit

*One thing to remember..*

Simon has been through this before. More than once. Not much has changed.

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/31293.htm As you can see, Simon has been called out by some very savvy saw people.


Simon is very articulate. Very glib. He can respond to your questions and challenges without ever really saying anything of substance. He'll deflect any ideas critical of his own without really showing how his ideas are better. 

We're supposed to just take him on faith. My saws don't run on faith.

I like Tlandrum's idea. Simon can send a saw of his choosing to any one of us who makes a living with saws. We'll run it for a full season in real world conditions. We won't baby it but we won't abuse it, either. At the end of a year or a season we'll give it an honest evaluation and, if we like it, we'll be more than glad to say so. Publicly.

How 'bout it Simon? You can talk it. Can your saws?


----------



## tlandrum

gologit id run one for a season and if it stacks up ill send payment for said saw and will give everyone the lowdown. if his saws are what he says they are it would be a sure sale.if not well ,not


----------



## atlarge54

Seems to me if you have to PAY CUSTOMS to handle a saw TWICE, the saws would need to be superior to anything available in the lower 48.


----------



## Jacob J.

Simonizer said:


> Maybe so, fallers in BC make about $120k a year. I have been screwed financially on this site but it is trivial. You guys have a good night, tty tomorrow, have to finish making some new tools on the lathe. Cheers.


 
That seems to be a little on the high side. I have a couple buddies working on the islands up there. Last year, they had months where they were only able to work five days out of a possible 24.


----------



## parrisw

Simonizer said:


> You are in BC and have never run one of my saws? Seriously? Or are you just yanking my chain? lol.


 
No I have not run any of your saws Simon. I have heard of you many times, but I don't know anyone that has run one of yours. 

Your here a sponsor, looking for work, if you didn't need the work from anyone here, then you wouldn't be a paying sponsor here. We are not asking much of you at all I think. I've looked back at most of your threads throughout the years, and they are all the same, you dance around all the tough questions like a well seasoned Lawyer. I don't think I'm wrong in saying that you will not get any work from here if you keep going with your usual ways.


----------



## indiansprings

All I will say is Simon stepped up in a big way. I'm going to work out the details tomorrow. It looks like a 460 will be heading north.
If it happens the results will be totally objective. The saws performance will be well documented before it leaves. 

I don't know what more could be asked of a guy. I will say that he is willing to do what he says he will do.


----------



## parrisw

Jacob J. said:


> That seems to be a little on the high side. I have a couple buddies working on the islands up there. Last year, they had months where they were only able to work five days out of a possible 24.


 
That sounds about right to me. I've never heard of fallers making $120k a year around here, the work has been real slow.


----------



## Anthony_Va.

indiansprings said:


> All I will say is Simon stepped up in a big way. I'm going to work out the details tomorrow. It looks like a 460 will be heading north.
> If it happens the results will be totally objective. The saws performance will be well documented before it leaves.
> 
> I don't know what more could be asked of a guy. I will say that he is willing to do what he says he will do.


 
I hope it works out for the good bud. I myself, would like to see what a "Simonized" saw is all about. I wonder why it's so hard to post a vid so we can see the work? 

I won't say anything about the guy because I don't know anything about him. I just want to get the lowdown on his work. 

Indiansprings: Keep us posted.


----------



## indiansprings

Anthony, all I want to do is give Simon a fair shot to prove that his saws improve the performance over factory saws. I want to remain objective and report and results in a totally unbiased manner.
With the type of work we do, it won't take long to determine if the saw will increase productivity. I'm not looking for his work to be a GTG screamer for cant cutting, but a saw with a bottom end in it that can be pushed hard in seasoned oak and hickory, green hedge and the like. I've got a cousin that is a 3rd gen logger, I'll let him use it for a few days in comparison with his stock 660's in both falling and bucking up big wood, both oak and walnut. He doesn't even know what AS is and has never touched a modded saw. If the results are good, I hope this will put the issue to rest, I've been as tough as anyone on him in prior post. I respect him for stepping up.


----------



## Rounder

brendog84cj8 said:


> I believe we have spoke before and go to the same place for service when needed and I would agree no one here has ever heard of the place and they have a bunch of saws in the woods.


 
They have a pile of saws in the woods (and I will not reveal their name..don't ask).....word of mouth


----------



## Andyshine77

edisto said:


> The "percentage gains" I have seen posted here are worthless, and more likely to be misleading than informative. Even with a dyno, there would be errors in the estimated gains that would have to be reported.
> 
> Videos might be fun to look at, but aren't any more informative. There was a thread awhile back where people were actually voting on which of 2 saws, in different wood, in different parts of the country, at different times of year, was the most powerful.
> 
> Anyone who thinks "percent gains" or videos makes their gamble safer is fooling themselves. Great entertainment and good for barroom bets, but that's about it.
> 
> I like Simon's style. "Buy it or don't" tells me he knows that videos or botched attempts at math aren't worth the time it takes to generate them. If I was the kind of person who'd pay money to have the work done (instead of being the type of guy with a basement full of unfinished projects), I'd send him one today and see for myself.
> 
> Of course, if you'd rather hunt for someone who is willing to blow a little smoke up your ass, I'm guessing you won't have far to look.
> 
> 
> 
> THAT would be useful information.



Videos are better than nothing, and so far Simon has given us nothing.:msp_rolleyes: 

I have one question for Simoin, with the up most respect to him. Do you or do you not wan to sell you work on the internet? You seem to not care what people here think, and that word of mouth means more than anything. This may very well be true, but why come here if you're selling thousands of saws locally. My guess is you're not. If you want to sell ported work saws by word of mouth that's fine and it's been done before with success, but those that chose to do business in this way, don't advertise as you did in this post. Most advertisements have pics and or video, aka some example of your product. 

Again like in the PM I sent you that you never responded to, I have the up most respect for you, but fact is I and most everyone here knows little or nothing about you, I have however ran one of your saws at a gtg "don't remember who's saw it was" but it ran well for a work saw IMHO.


----------



## AUSSIE1

Simon, success in business is a difficult thing without advertising, promoting and marketing unless you have the benefit of good word of mouth. So far it shows you have none of these. 




Simonizer said:


> If he has both, then ask him. I am not here to prove my saw building acumen. I am here to let fallers know my new prices and waiting times. You seem like a very aggressive bunch. Very sceptical. If you don't want my saws then by all means get them done by someone else. There are many good builders out there.




You call members here aggressive and skeptical. You show to be a reasonably smart fella but have trouble understanding members skepticism. All people are asking for and in your best interests is some evidence in the form of a simple video at least of each model you modify. I have trouble seeing this as aggression or skepticism.




Simonizer said:


> McDonald's is a very popular restaurant, they spend millions of dollars advertising, it does not make their food any more nutricious or appealing. They make millions a day. Does that make them the best place to eat in the world? Every city has a very special high-quality dining area. They make nothing in comparison to Burger-King or KFC. I am about quality, not quantity. If you want the equivalent of a "Whistle-dog and fries" when you want a modded saw, then shop in that area. If you want a person that will not let a saw escape his shop until every detail has been perfected, call me.




Results of good advertising etc wouldn't it be?




Simonizer said:


> You are without a doubt the most diplomatic and intelligent poster on my thread thus far. Cheers, Simon.




Your on a roll Simon, this last quote suggests others are not diplomatic or intelligent! Sorry mate but that's all I've seen from members so far.

From the way you have conducted yourself in this thread, which should have been a promotional thread, there isn't a hope in hell I would deal with you with your lack of professionalism and derogatorily responses for starters.

Who knows, maybe you can make a mean saw. I hate to say it mate, really, but if the saw runs as good as the mouth, your on a winner! 

Maybe you should run by the slogan "blind faith"


----------



## Nardoo

:agree2:


----------



## Wildman1024

Well looks like so far simon has proved nothing. I on the other hand seem to have proved just as much as simon about my porting (nothing). Sounds to me like you are no better off sending them to him over sending them to me. I'll just do them for $100 less and still prove nothing


----------



## MCW

I'll chime in a bit here because at this stage of the thread there is no way in hell I would ever contemplate getting a Simonised saw.
Customers do demand proof or evidence of the type of work you do Simon, particularly when you offer no significant advantage at this stage over other builders on this site. Problem is that you've come in bragging about how many work saws you have out there and just how good they are yet not once have you really backed it up.

I also run work saws from another saw builder on this site and couldn't be happier. Without any real, solid input from yourself why would I change and give your saws a shot?

Hiding behind your obviously high IQ and witty (read: sarcastic) remarks will not get you extra customers. Maybe you do build good saws or maybe you're just an over qualified little smart arsed brat who "thinks" he's a good saw builder? We've all seen them before. After all this is the modern age where anybody online can blow their own trumpet about how good they are and never feel that they may have to back up their very own hype with hard facts. Also the fact that you're an engineer means diddley squat when it comes to building saws. Remember that you're "modifying" them, not designing them.

I'll give you the benefit of the doubt for now as I'm "semi" confident you know what you're doing and I'm a long way from Canada to chase up and talk to loggers that are using your saws. I'll let other guys here sort that side of things out but you do need to whack a few videos on here to get some cred, otherwise you're just all talk and that won't get any of my business...


By the way, I ran AUSSIE1's home modified 371XP last year with BB kit that was an absolute weapon. This is a guy that mods saws out of pure enjoyment in his back shed yet does an excellent job. He never even bragged about it, he let me do that for him  Maybe you could learn something by that?


----------



## Chris J.

I've posted it before, & I'll post it again, quite appropriately IMO: Deja vu...again.


I have no horse in this race, and I don't like repeating what has already been posted, but in a thread with this many posts it can't be avoided.

Simon, you mentioned the tough times that you went through six years ago on AS, yet you are still posting the same kind of replies that caused the problems six years ago. Your 'take my word for it, or don't use my services' attitude *is not* going to fly with the folks here on AS, the same as it didn't fly six years ago. I've done a lot of internet searching, and have found very little information on your work from folks who actually use your modded saws.

I sincerely hope that you get some of your modded saws in the hands of some active AS members who will give them a thorough professional workout, and post the results. Until this happens, you should seriously consider posting some before and after videos of your work. Videos won't accurately show the results that different users might experience, but they will at least give folks an idea of what to expect from your modifications. 

Simon, I wish you the best of luck getting more business via ArboristSite. The main issue is you really need to understand that a lot of that is going to depend on you being less defensive, and more willing to show the results of your work. Cleverly worded responses that avoid answering the hard questions won't cut it with the AS crowd.

Sincerely,

Chris J.


----------



## parrisw

Chris J. said:


> I've posted it before, & I'll post it again, quite appropriately IMO: Deja vu...again.
> 
> 
> I have no horse in this race, and I don't like repeating what has already been posted, but in a thread with this many posts it can't be avoided.
> 
> Simon, you mentioned the tough times that you went through six years ago on AS, yet you are still posting the same kind of replies that caused the problems six years ago. Your 'take my word for it, or don't use my services' attitude *is not* going to fly with the folks here on AS, the same as it didn't fly six years ago. I've done a lot of internet searching, and have found very little information on your work from folks who actually use your modded saws.
> 
> I sincerely hope that you get some of your modded saws in the hands of some active AS members who will give them a thorough professional workout, and post the results. Until this happens, you should seriously consider posting some before and after videos of your work. Videos won't accurately show the results that different users might experience, but they will at least give folks an idea of what to expect from your modifications.
> 
> Simon, I wish you the best of luck getting more business via ArboristSite. The main issue is you really need to understand that a lot of that is going to depend on you being less defensive, and more willing to show the results of your work. Cleverly worded responses that avoid answering the hard questions won't cut it with the AS crowd.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Chris J.


 
Yes! I agree. Go look back through all of his threads from years ago, they are very similar, they all end up the same, they all have no info from him.


----------



## spacemule

edisto said:


> The "percentage gains" I have seen posted here are worthless, and more likely to be misleading than informative. Even with a dyno, there would be errors in the estimated gains that would have to be reported.
> 
> Videos might be fun to look at, but aren't any more informative. There was a thread awhile back where people were actually voting on which of 2 saws, in different wood, in different parts of the country, at different times of year, was the most powerful.
> 
> Anyone who thinks "percent gains" or videos makes their gamble safer is fooling themselves. Great entertainment and good for barroom bets, but that's about it.
> 
> I like Simon's style. "Buy it or don't" tells me he knows that videos or botched attempts at math aren't worth the time it takes to generate them. If I was the kind of person who'd pay money to have the work done (instead of being the type of guy with a basement full of unfinished projects), I'd send him one today and see for myself.
> 
> Of course, if you'd rather hunt for someone who is willing to blow a little smoke up your ass, I'm guessing you won't have far to look.
> 
> 
> 
> THAT would be useful information.


 
That says it all. I've always liked simon's style.  I've seen too many builder's work bragged upon in this site just to have a mass turnaround and virtual lynching later. Truth is you're taking the word of *any *man who builds saws when you buy from them--doesn't matter how many videos they post. The fact that simon doesn't blow smoke up your ass is refreshing. I like it.


----------



## Jtheo

spacemule said:


> That says it all. I've always liked simon's style. I've seen too many builder's work bragged upon in this site just to have a mass turnaround and virtual lynching later. Truth is you're taking the word of *any *may who builds saws when you buy from them--doesn't matter how many videos they post. The fact that simon doesn't blow smoke up your ass is refreshing. I like it.



Now we have two people blowing smoke.

At this rate pretty soon we will have a smokescreen.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Chris J.

An endorsement from voidjackass...

yeah, that's just what Simonizer needs :msp_rolleyes:  :msp_scared:.


----------



## spacemule

Chris J. said:


> An endorsement from voidjackass...
> 
> yeah, that's just what Simonizer needs :msp_rolleyes:  :msp_scared:.


 
What I see is a bunch of grown men whining and crying here because the man is his own man and isn't going to dance and sing to whatever tune you want. As he said, if you're not interested, go somewhere else. Why does that bother you?


----------



## CentaurG2

Look spacemule is back! Done up and thought you was gone for good. 

YouTube - ‪Welcome Back Kotter Theme‬&rlm;


----------



## bbb

spacemule said:


> What I see is a bunch of grown men whining and crying here because the man is his own man and isn't going to dance and sing to whatever tune you want. As he said, if you're not interested, go somewhere else. Why does that bother you?


 
Having just gone and reread the guidelines here at AS, methinks that there is a very good chance that you have violated them with the above statement. Making statements characterizing others in a negative way is an attack on another person's character.


----------



## spacemule

bbb said:


> Having just gone and reread the guidelines here at AS, methinks that there is a very good chance that you have violated them with the above statement. Making statements characterizing others in a negative way is an attack on another person's character.


 
Tell you what sunshine, why don't you go and report my post.


----------



## spacemule

CentaurG2 said:


> Look spacemule is back! Done up and thought you was gone for good.
> 
> YouTube - ‪Welcome Back Kotter Theme‬&rlm;


 
Just saw simon's name and had to see what was up. I won't be on here much though.


----------



## FATGUY

this place is so much better without you, why are you back?


----------



## edisto

spacemule said:


> What I see is a bunch of grown men whining and crying here because the man is his own man and isn't going to dance and sing to whatever tune you want. As he said, if you're not interested, go somewhere else. Why does that bother you?


 
I hate it when I agree with Space. I know where you guys are coming from, but I find it amusing that most here seem more concerned with Simon's profit potential than Simon himself is. You'd think you were shareholders.

Sounds like Simon is going to work with Indiansprings to get you guys what you want anyway, so now maybe a little more patience and a little less badgering is in order.

Indiansprings, are you planning to give a "seat of the pants feel" report, or will you try to generate numbers? If the latter, I have some suggestions that will help make the numbers mean something.


----------



## spacemule

FATGUY said:


> this place is so much better without you, why are you back?


 
Someone has to add to the voice of common sense around here. :cool2:


----------



## computeruser

bbb said:


> Having just gone and reread the guidelines here at AS, methinks that there is a very good chance that you have violated them with the above statement. Making statements characterizing others in a negative way is an attack on another person's character.


 
Thanks, mom.


----------



## edisto

Andyshine77 said:


> Videos are better than nothing, and so far Simon has given us nothing.:msp_rolleyes:



I don't agree. I ran some numbers from some videos that were posted to show comparisons once...I was told the videos weren't useful.


----------



## bluesportster02

opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## CentaurG2

spacemule said:


> Just saw simon's name and had to see what was up. I won't be on here much though.


 
Semi-retired?? Seem to be a growing trend these days. Some way crazy old coot steal dealer south of the Mason Dixon line is saying the same thing.


----------



## bbb

spacemule said:


> Tell you what sunshine, why don't you go and report my post.


 
You are not, 
nor will you ever be, 
the boss of me.


----------



## spacemule

bbb said:


> You are not,
> nor will you ever be,
> the boss of me.


 
Or sit on your fist and lean on your thumb--really makes less than no difference to me. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## spacemule

CentaurG2 said:


> Semi-retired?? Seem to be a growing trend these days. Some way crazy old coot steal dealer south of the Mason Dixon line is saying the same thing.


 
Tommy? Yeah, I'll bet he'll be around occasionally.


----------



## belgian

Gologit said:


> Simon has been through this before. More than once. Not much has changed.
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/31293.htm As you can see, Simon has been called out by some very savvy saw people.
> 
> 
> Simon is very articulate. Very glib. He can respond to your questions and challenges without ever really saying anything of substance. He'll deflect any ideas critical of his own without really showing how his ideas are better.
> 
> We're supposed to just take him on faith. My saws don't run on faith.



I hate to disagree with Bob, but when you enter into a modding transaction, you always have to have confidence in the builder.

and that is valid for any business transaction. No contract on earth can guarantee you a satisfactory result, and certainly not a video cutting a cookie. Production is about durability of a hot saw, and only references are a valid argument in this discussion. And I bet those people have little time to spent on AS.

Simonizer got a lot of heat in the past from other saw builders, not much difference now. I have never met Simonizer, nor do I know his business, but I like his approach.

Het made a very fair offer to a criticizing member earlier in this thread. If that offer is valid for Indian, then please sent that man a saw a let us know.


----------



## indiansprings

*SAW WILL BE GOING TO SIMON*

The MS 460 will be going to Simon after I have someone come document the saw being stock with a video. A control piece of wood will be used for the before and after. I need to go buy a brand new chain to use for the before and after cuts. I'm going to use a piece of red oak that will just allow the tip of the 24" bar to peek through it.
I'm going to give Simon credit for stepping up, hell as hard as time as I have give him in previous post, just stepping up deserves some to give him more credit than they have.


----------



## belgian

Way to go Indian !
Hey Indian, if eventually it would turn out to be a mishap, which I doubt, I'll gladly support financially to cover the expenses.

If it turns out to be positive, I'll settle for a Stihl cap signed by Tom Hall personally.


----------



## indiansprings

Edisto, We'll compare the before and after times on the controlled piece of oak with the same chain. The 460 was bought the last week of December and has been run four to five days a week since then. It is dead stock with no modifications. It is run on 93 oct pump gas with Stihl Ultra mix, no mm on this saw, just dead stock as it came from the dealer.
Aside from the cut comparison, I have a cousin who is a 3rd gen logger, makes his every day living doing it. He has been doing it for close to 40 years, he falls oak and walnut everyday. He runs 440,460s' but his main weapon is a 660. He owns four of them, all are dead factory stock. I'm going to let him use the saw as well.
Although his comments will be totally subjective, he isn't on AS, know none of the parties and his feed back will be as honest as humanly possible. If the saw impresses him you can bet your azz it is a runner, this man files some of the most wicked chains you've ever seen. 
I like Simon's style personally. To be good at something, really good at something you have to be confident in your ability to the point of almost being arrogant. That's why I still bet on my shooting ability. I'll get your money 9 times out or 10, the one time I lose gives me a reason to laugh and practice more.


----------



## bama

belgian said:


> If it turns out to be positive, I'll settle for a Stihl cap signed by Tom Hall personally.


 
Personally, I would try for the calendar.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## indiansprings

Belgian, I've got it covered.lol I've bet on longer odds in my youth.lol
I believe this is a pretty sure bet. When a guy puts up like Simon, has,(I won't go into details) he is pretty damn sure he is going to be a winner. Members have to remember this isn't going to be a race saw, I don't have any use for one of those, but a every day working saw to keep it in perspective.
After I get it, with the summer being our down time due to crops, I'm even toying with the idea of sending it to a reputable member that uses a saw for a living for their comments. 
One thing that will not be done is there will not be any photo's of under the hood, as far as I'm concerned that's Simon's stock and trade. If anyone wants one after the results are viewed they can pay to play. What he does internally is his business, I don't even plan on pulling the jug myself to look. If it works, it works and I'll send him other saws to do.


----------



## AUSSIE1

As most here have stated, Simon may well produce the goods, but some "advertisement" of his products of business would be welcome. I find it interesting that some think this request is out of line. Sure Simon doesn't have to do diddly squat just as members have the right to question it. 

A saw is going to Simon and this is all people have requested up until now.

Since when has it been good policy in business to be rude to potential customers rather than diplomatic? Understandably there will be responses and fair enough.


----------



## belgian

AUSSIE1 said:


> Since when has it been good policy in business to be rude to potential customers rather than diplomatic? Understandably there will be responses and fair enough.



I don't think he was rude, he just stated his "general conditions of sale" They may be harsh to some, even undiplomatic, but that's his right. A certain Stihl dealer in Va, alias Thall, may appear to some as a a cocky and shrude Stihl dealer, but that's the way he works. And maybe his way to avoid a certain type of customers.

Personally, I think Simonizer came to the wrong place to promote his services, but that is his decision. I just think he deserves a fair chance.


----------



## AUSSIE1

belgian said:


> I don't think he was rude, he just stated his "general conditions of sale" They may be harsh to some, even undiplomatic, but that's his right. A certain Stihl dealer in Va, alias Thall, may appear to some as a a cocky and shrude Stihl dealer, but that's the way he works. And maybe his way to avoid a certain type of customers.
> 
> Obviously others don't see that way, and yes it is his right as it is others to respond.
> 
> Tom is cocky and shrude but not rude.
> 
> Personally, I think Simonizer came to the wrong place to promote his services, but that is his decision. I just think he deserves a fair chance.



Tom is cocky and shrude, not rude.

I see that people are trying to give Simon a chance. Their request isn't out of line.


----------



## Andyshine77

edisto said:


> I don't agree. I ran some numbers from some videos that were posted to show comparisons once...I was told the videos weren't useful.


 


You obviously don't understand running a test saw with light load, medium load, heavy load. The easy way would be to just show the best times, but that's not reality.

Ed I like you, but sometimes I think you're intelligences makes you overlook the obvious. Ed did you ever hear the saying a picture is worth a thousands words? In this case a video or pic is worth 110 posts and 8 pages lol.


----------



## Andyshine77

belgian said:


> I don't think he was rude, he just stated his "general conditions of sale" They may be harsh to some, even undiplomatic, but that's his right. A certain Stihl dealer in Va, alias Thall, may appear to some as a a cocky and shrude Stihl dealer, but that's the way he works. And maybe his way to avoid a certain type of customers.
> 
> Personally, I think Simonizer came to the wrong place to promote his services, but that is his decision. I just think he deserves a fair chance.


 
I agree.

I worked for an electrical engineer for about ten years, he was one of those guy's that could have done just about anything he wanted to, and do it exceptionally well, Except one thing, sell any of his products. I've noticed this with many ultra high intelligence people, stubborn as a mule and can't deal with people in anyway, almost to the point of insanity.


----------



## cpr

I read this whole thread and have no vid to watch...

That's ok, theatre of the mind is so much better.

The matinee in my head shows Jasha laughing himself silly over and over...

yeesh, .


----------



## MCW

Andyshine77 said:


> I agree.
> 
> I worked for an electrical engineer for about ten years, he was one of those guy's that could have done just about anything he wanted to, and do it exceptionally well, Except one thing, sell any of his products. I've noticed this with many ultra high intelligence people, stubborn as a mule and can't deal with people in anyway, almost to the point of insanity.



I agree Andy. I have seen some of the smartest people you'll ever meet go bankrupt when starting their own business as they have no idea how to communicate on the same level as their customers, or to just plain communicate at all. They think that because they have a good product, customers will come. Well that is true, unless the customers think you're a douche. Then they go elsewhere...


----------



## indiansprings

The German I do gun work with as a hobby is the same way. He was one of FAG bearing's top engineers. He is intelligent beyond my comprehension, in my past life I have toured most of the name rifle custom shops in the US. Winchester, Remington, HS Precision, Knight Rifles to name a few as well in alot of customer makers shops.
This German gentleman is as good if not as if not better than the best I've ever seen when working in the industry. 
With that said he could not sell one of his rifles to anyone...can you spell -rick, he is the virtual definition. He has zero people skills, and he couldn't careless if he sells a rifle or not. That's were I come in, I run interference for him and he is teaching me what he knows. It is just painful to spend a day around him, but the education is worth the tuition. 

As a buyer at Wal-Mart I've witnessed some of the best products being represented by folks that would be better off staying away.

I'm not saying that is the case here, I believe some folks may be surprised at the results. I know one thing, you guys will see it just like it happens, we'll do it however people want, light load, heavy load, chain on backwards whatever. 

I go in to this knowing I'll prolly be crucified in the end, just like with Brad's 261 thread but it's not like I really care. All I care is that the finished product is represented like it is, either great, satisfactory or if it happens to be a pos, I'll call it a pos, and in the end I think that is all Simon wants, get the monkey off his back and get earned respect.


----------



## computeruser

bbb said:


> You are not,
> nor will you ever be,
> the boss of me.



Is this guy for real?





cpr said:


> I read this whole thread and have no vid to watch...



Here's one:

[video=youtube;GOeWbVC8MU0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GOeWbVC8MU0[/video]


----------



## indiansprings

Just got off the phone with Simon, the saw will be sent up in about ten days. I've got to get a friend over with his "Flip" and shoot the video of the saw as it is. Then the saw will be throughly cleaned and emptied being leaving. Prolly going to ship it UPS.

Simon even ok'd showing the detail of his work, but I declined the offer, it's really not important, my opinion is if people want to look at his port work they can pay the fiddler.

I'm pretty open to suggestions on what people would like to see in the vid's. I trying to think of a way to hook a scale into the handle to measure the amount of pressure being put on the saw.

Should I do more than one species of wood? No pine or softwood around, except some red cedar. We have plenty of hardwood species, I've got a nice cherry log that has been seasoning for two years. Lots of oak and ash are available.

I'll get it tach'd to see were it is sitting now. I just tune by ear, need to get me a tach just to check myself. I have to rely on the local mom and pop shop to see what they are turning now.

Let me know what you want to see with this saw.


----------



## edisto

indiansprings said:


> Edisto, We'll compare the before and after times on the controlled piece of oak with the same chain. The 460 was bought the last week of December and has been run four to five days a week since then. It is dead stock with no modifications. It is run on 93 oct pump gas with Stihl Ultra mix, no mm on this saw, just dead stock as it came from the dealer.



If you want to do a comparison, more cuts are better. 10 is a nice number of you have the wood for it.

Bigger spacing of the cuts (as opposed to 2 inch cookies) will help insure differences aren't due to differences in the wood, as the quality of wood is likely to be spatially correlated.

One thing I thought about recently, given that you can't alternate cuts when doing a before and after comparison, is blocking a cant with the saw for the before, and cutting the resulting pieces for the after. If the wood was thoroughly seasoned, this would be a good setup, but if not, it could actually be a bad idea, because cutting the wood into pieces would result in faster drying, making the comparison invalid.

I'd recommend video taping all of the cuts, so you can use the video to get good measurements. I typically make 3 measurements from a video, and average those.

Definitely a pain, but at least the results will have some meaning. Be glad to run the numbers for you when you get them.



indiansprings said:


> Aside from the cut comparison, I have a cousin who is a 3rd gen logger, makes his every day living doing it. He has been doing it for close to 40 years, he falls oak and walnut everyday. He runs 440,460s' but his main weapon is a 660. He owns four of them, all are dead factory stock. I'm going to let him use the saw as well.



To be honest, I think that this will be a more valuable evaluation than the numbers.



indiansprings said:


> Although his comments will be totally subjective, he isn't on AS, know none of the parties and his feed back will be as honest as humanly possible. If the saw impresses him you can bet your azz it is a runner, this man files some of the most wicked chains you've ever seen.



Any tool preference is subjective. Read one of the threads on the Fiskar's Super Splitter. Some love it, some hate it. A video isn't going to help that. I think your cousin is the kind of person we're going to want to hear from.



indiansprings said:


> I like Simon's style personally. To be good at something, really good at something you have to be confident in your ability to the point of almost being arrogant. That's why I still bet on my shooting ability. I'll get your money 9 times out or 10, the one time I lose gives me a reason to laugh and practice more.



I like his style a lot, but I don't see the arrogance that others do. He just genuinely doesn't give a crap if you want him to work on your saw or not.


----------



## edisto

Andyshine77 said:


> You obviously don't understand running a test saw with light load, medium load, heavy load. The easy way would be to just show the best times, but that's not reality.



I understand it just fine. Just don't understand why you wouldn't show all 3, or at least the same one if you are posting for the sake of comparison.

I was just yanking your chain anyway. You're about as easy to set off as I am. 



Andyshine77 said:


> Ed I like you, but sometimes I think you're intelligences makes you overlook the obvious. Ed did you ever hear the saying a picture is worth a thousands words? In this case a video or pic is worth 110 posts and 8 pages lol.


 
Well, a picture will show how a saw looks, if you're interested in that. I guess I just don't have enough experience to be able to tell how well a saw runs from a cookie cutting video. I can tell that it runs, and I can tell that it doesn't run poorly, or that it might need a tune, but I can watch all day, and not have any idea how it will feel in my hands.



Andyshine77 said:


> I worked for an electrical engineer for about ten years, he was one of those guy's that could have done just about anything he wanted to, and do it exceptionally well, Except one thing, sell any of his products. I've noticed this with many ultra high intelligence people, stubborn as a mule and can't deal with people in anyway, almost to the point of insanity.


 
That would be tough if he wanted to sell his stuff, but many people like that just don't give a crap either way. Some people are quite happy making just enough to get by and satisfying their own curiosity. 

I get chastised for not making my work more understandable (I call it "dumbing down") for people in my field. It might seem self-destructive to some, but at the end of the day, I didn't do the work for them, I did it for me.

I can sympathize with Simon's point of view, and find it kind of funny that people just can't grasp it.


----------



## Anthony_Va.

Indiansprings: Use the Ashe for your test if you can. I know it's not quite as hard but the wood is alot more consistant. Poplar is the best IMO. Theres no knots in Poplar. Either of those would be your best bet.
I suggest a good long peice of straight Poplar.


----------



## Gologit

indiansprings said:


> Let me know what you want to see with this saw.



I think that running the saw in a real work environment would show us a lot. The day after day stuff. Run it hard, treat it right, and see how it does.

Cutting cookies and timed cuts and all that play-around stuff is fine to show how fast a saw is but it doesn't really relate to what a saw goes through when it's used, and used hard, in a production environment.

You're giving Simon a chance to show us what he can do. That speaks well for both of you.


----------



## indiansprings

We really don't have and popular here, but do have a lot of ash trees.

The last removal job was for a farmer that had a good sized grove on both old trees and some that were in the 10-18" dbh size. I have a log that I brought to the house that prolly will measure 30" at the base and taper down to 22-24, I'll do some cuts in it as well as oak. I've got seasoned oak , cherry and walnut all at least 2 years old. I have some green hedge the size I need as well.

I agree with Edisto timed cuts only show so much. I can guarantee I can tell if it is winner the first time it's in my hands.
I also agree that a guy that has production logged all his life will be able to tell instantly. My cousin is a tight azz when it comes to money, he has done extremely well, that is just the way he was brought up, if he spend the coin to sent a saw up, then we will have a winner.


----------



## Anthony_Va.

Gologit said:


> I think that running the saw in a real work environment would show us a lot. The day after day stuff. Run it hard, treat it right, and see how it does.
> 
> Cutting cookies and timed cuts and all that play-around stuff is fine to show how fast a saw is but it doesn't really relate to what a saw goes through when it's used, and used hard, in a production environment.
> 
> You're giving Simon a chance to show us what he can do. That speaks well for both of you.


 
I agree with you all the way man. But still yet, it will take a long term test to show. Cutting some cookies will at least give us an idea of the power gains right away. 
I definetly want to see it worked too. 

If it works out for Indian, I may have a 660 that needs some love.


----------



## Anthony_Va.

indiansprings said:


> We really don't have and popular here, but do have a lot of ash trees.
> 
> The last removal job was for a farmer that had a good sized grove on both old trees and some that were in the 10-18" dbh size. I have a log that I brought to the house that prolly will measure 30" at the base and taper down to 22-24, I'll do some cuts in it as well as oak. I've got seasoned oak , cherry and walnut all at least 2 years old. I have some green hedge the size I need as well.
> 
> I agree with Edisto timed cuts only show so much. I can guarantee I can tell if it is winner the first time it's in my hands.
> I also agree that a guy that has production logged all his life will be able to tell instantly. My cousin is a tight azz when it comes to money, he has done extremely well, that is just the way he was brought up, if he spend the coin to sent a saw up, then we will have a winner.


 
Any wood would work okay, as long as it's knot free. I'd think some 20" cuts, then maybe some around 30" Go for the biggest bar you have on the big wood cuts so we can see what kind of torque he's working with.


----------



## forestryworks

indiansprings said:


> We really don't have any popular trees here


  
No trees in your area are popular at all? :msp_biggrin:


----------



## paccity

forestryworks said:


> no trees in your area are popular at all? :msp_biggrin:


 
ha!


----------



## Andyshine77

indiansprings said:


> The German I do gun work with as a hobby is the same way. He was one of FAG bearing's top engineers. He is intelligent beyond my comprehension, in my past life I have toured most of the name rifle custom shops in the US. Winchester, Remington, HS Precision, Knight Rifles to name a few as well in alot of customer makers shops.
> This German gentleman is as good if not as if not better than the best I've ever seen when working in the industry.
> With that said he could not sell one of his rifles to anyone...can you spell -rick, he is the virtual definition. He has zero people skills, and he couldn't careless if he sells a rifle or not. That's were I come in, I run interference for him and he is teaching me what he knows. It is just painful to spend a day around him, but the education is worth the tuition.
> 
> As a buyer at Wal-Mart I've witnessed some of the best products being represented by folks that would be better off staying away.
> 
> I'm not saying that is the case here, I believe some folks may be surprised at the results. I know one thing, you guys will see it just like it happens, we'll do it however people want, light load, heavy load, chain on backwards whatever.
> 
> I go in to this knowing I'll prolly be crucified in the end, just like with Brad's 261 thread but it's not like I really care. All I care is that the finished product is represented like it is, either great, satisfactory or if it happens to be a pos, I'll call it a pos, and in the end I think that is all Simon wants, get the monkey off his back and get earned respect.


 
Yup it's a pattern, the difference between genius and insanity is finite.

Like I said I've ran one of Simon's saws and from memory it ran very well, and I will not be surprised if the results say as much.

I wish Simon nothing but the best. With that said straightforwardness and some transparency goes a long way IMHO.


----------



## Andyshine77

Anthony_Va. said:


> Indiansprings: Use the Ashe for your test if you can. I know it's not quite as hard but the wood is alot more consistant. Poplar is the best IMO. Theres no knots in Poplar. Either of those would be your best bet.
> I suggest a good long peice of straight Poplar.


 
I agree Poplar is a good choice, maybe not very hard, but very consistent. Ash is probably the best test wood I know of, plenty hard, straight and relatively knot free. 

Honestly you guys are over thinking this, you can jump through all the hoops you want to, but in the end the results are likely going to be the same as a simple test I can do in five minutes. I guess some care about +- 1% when cutting firewood.ps:


----------



## AUSSIE1

indiansprings said:


> I'm pretty open to suggestions on what people would like to see in the vid's.
> 
> Let me know what you want to see with this saw.



Seeing as Simon is doing work saws with torque, how bout rocking the saw in the wood. Drop the nose of the bar, then back on the rear handle, then pull up on the rear handle. This is what most here can relate to. A test of the grunt of a saw is when you pull up on the rear handle with dawgs biting in large wood.


----------



## sawinredneck

Andyshine77 said:


> Yup it's a pattern, the difference between genius and insanity is finite.
> 
> Like I said I've ran one of Simon's saws and from memory it ran very well, and I will not be surprised if the results say as much.
> 
> I wish Simon nothing but the best. With that said straightforwardness and some transparency goes a long way IMHO.


 

I agree completely with this! I also harbor no ill will towards Simon, but, as I said before, it's a new age on here now.


----------



## parrisw

Gary is not here so I'll say it. 

Simon, you need more street cred mang!


----------



## edisto

Andyshine77 said:


> Honestly you guys are over thinking this, you can jump through all the hoops you want to, but in the end the results are likely going to be the same as a simple test I can do in five minutes. I guess some care about +- 1% when cutting firewood.


 
I think they are trying to avoid an outcome like this:



blsnelling said:


> I'm not sure what to think about the stock vs muffler modded 346 times. I cut a 10.02, 9.81, and 8.97. Then Andre cut a 8.09 and a 8.00. Yet both of our cut times were identical with the 261. I think this wood is just that inconsistent. So I went with Andre's time of 8.00 for stock.



If the point is to get numbers that accurately reflect the difference that the port work made, a little extra thought and work go a long way.

It's easy to generate numbers, but it is harder than you might think to generate meaningful numbers.


----------



## Jeepin'

If you guys don't have one yet, get a GoPro camera. They shoot at 60 frames per second, in HD. When I time cuts, I run the GoPro, and my times starts when chips fly and stop flying. I do it the same way, every time. When I review the videos, I can use the time on the video to time my saw, even if I slow it down 400%.


----------



## Andyshine77

Jeepin this is indeed the best way to get accurate cut times, not that they mean anything lol.


----------



## blackoak

Gologit said:


> Saw the 390. Didn't seem too bad but nothing to get excited about, either. Couldn't find much else on Google except for some third hand information.
> 
> I also did an AS search on Simon saws. That was some interesting reading. I'd forgotten that there were *two* saws that were supposed to go to Red Bluff. I think you sent one of them to Woodsjunkie and he GTG'd it a little but never really put out any kind of professional level of work with it.
> 
> Who got the *other* Red Bluff saw? Chances are I'll know him, either by name, in person, or by reputation. He might be a good reference.
> 
> If I don't know him I'll bet Cahoon does.


If I remember right it was the invisible man who got the other saw LOL.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Jacob J.

blackoak said:


> If I remember right it was the invisible man who got the other saw LOL.:msp_biggrin:


 
It was Eric C. (a sponsor here) who got the one, the other was never sent out.


----------



## indiansprings

Did he ever review the saw he got?


----------



## Gologit

Jacob J. said:


> It was Eric C. (a sponsor here) who got the one, the other was never sent out.


 
Thanks, Jacob J. No wonder I couldn't find anybody who had the saw.


----------



## ShermanC

*Simon makes a relevant point here, common to our profession & the green industry.*



Simonizer said:


> I don't have proof. But I do have confidence and experience and integrity. Send me a 460, I will mod it and send it back to you for free. If you are not shocked at the difference, don't pay me a dime. When you are shocked, and you will be, still have it for free, but please never question my work after that. Save this post. I will stand behind it.


Simon offers change for your saw that won't cost you money. But if you like the difference you know you have gotten an improvement and for this you have the obligation to compensate him. I have more than 600 clients who liked what I have done for their property and their trees. It is difficult to answer prospect's questions yet they are trying to size up what they will get for their money. That's the way it is for selling service. I liked what the hernia surgeon told me what he could for my pain and that ten minute appt. cost $240.00. Two days later and about $4,000 gone I felt no more BAAAD pain. Be safe out there!


----------



## Simonizer

Looking forward to receiving the 460 from Indiansprings. Had a conversation with him on the phone. Very nice guy, had a few laughs. Cheers guys.


----------



## SWE#Kipp

Good luck Simon 

Do you change piston on both the 70cc and 75cc 372xp's ??
Here in Sweden we only get the 70cc versions there off my question

And again good luck here on AS hope you can stand all the bs that gets spread here ,,,,,


----------



## cowroy

Good luck with the business Simonizer! I don't have the money have port work done by anyone, but hope to try my hand at my own husky 350.... just to try. If it doesn't work out no harm no foul cause I don't have much in the saw.


----------



## Jacob J.

indiansprings said:


> Did he ever review the saw he got?


 
Yeah, he ran it at a GTG a few years ago. He said it was a decent runner, nothing really special. There were definitely stronger saws in the same size class at that GTG. They posted some times, it was consistently coming in third or fourth.


----------



## tlandrum

for the prices quoted id be expecting a really strong runner.not just average.


----------



## Simonizer

Jacob J. said:


> Yeah, he ran it at a GTG a few years ago. He said it was a decent runner, nothing really special. There were definitely stronger saws in the same size class at that GTG. They posted some times, it was consistently coming in third or fourth.


The saw was built to run day in and day out in the hands of a faller. Not a cookie-cutter. It also had to consume less than 10L of fuel a day so the operator did not have to bring 2 fuel containers for a days work. Cheers.


----------



## Anthony_Va.

TreeCo said:


> "But if you like the difference you know you have gotten an improvement and for this you have the obligation to compensate him."
> 
> I agree about compensation being due.


 
I'd would say that advertising to all of AS what a great saw Simon bulds would be plenty of compensation in this case. That is, after all, what Simon asked for in the first place. jmo:msp_wink:


----------



## AUSSIE1

Simonizer said:


> The saw was built to run day in and day out in the hands of a faller. Not a cookie-cutter. It also had to consume less than 10L of fuel a day so the operator did not have to bring 2 fuel containers for a days work. Cheers.


 
A properly ported saw with not a hefty increase in fuel consumption should have the production to match. He would have a shorter day unless he is chasing more than his quota, then there would be a requirement for more fuel.


----------



## indiansprings

I'm not looking for a race saw. I'm looking for a saw that has a balance of durability and performance that will increase production.
If it was a perfect world and you could actually measure those two qualities I'd take 45% durability and 55% performance. Performance across the power band, not just on the top end. This saw will do the majority of the bucking up of oak ranging from 20" to however big we run into. It will also be used for the majority of falling, not the PNW kind, but the short bar kind, we seldom even use a 28" bar, it wears a 25" 95% of the time. I've got a neighbor wanting us to drop 25 -30 walnut trees, nothing more just dropping them and he plans on cutting them to length, we'll try to do it in one day, that is about the biggest day of falling we'll ever have due to us cutting tops and cull logs most of the time. 

What will be interesting for me is whether or not the claim of a modded saw boosting production in a noticeable way is accurate or not.
One thing I am not concerned about is fuel consumption, if it really gets it and performs, I could care less how much fuel it burns.


----------



## oldsaw

indiansprings said:


> I'm not looking for a race saw. I'm looking for a saw that has a balance of durability and performance that will increase production.
> If it was a perfect world and you could actually measure those two qualities I'd take 45% durability and 55% performance. Performance across the power band, not just on the top end. This saw will do the majority of the bucking up of oak ranging from 20" to however big we run into. It will also be used for the majority of falling, not the PNW kind, but the short bar kind, we seldom even use a 28" bar, it wears a 25" 95% of the time. I've got a neighbor wanting us to drop 25 -30 walnut trees, nothing more just dropping them and he plans on cutting them to length, we'll try to do it in one day, that is about the biggest day of falling we'll ever have due to us cutting tops and cull logs most of the time.
> 
> What will be interesting for me is whether or not the claim of a modded saw boosting production in a noticeable way is accurate or not.
> One thing I am not concerned about is fuel consumption, if it really gets it and performs, I could care less how much fuel it burns.


 
Yeah, never cared much about fuel usage, don't put enough hours on them overall to make much of a difference. Then again, I'm not carrying a bunch of fuel in either.


----------



## tlandrum

i use my modded saws for a living and a properly ported saw will increase production in a noticeable way. increased chain speed really helps in limbing and increased torque along with the chain speed helps with falling. i use about 2 gallons of fuel a day sometimes more. the way i look at it if im getting out more wood than i dont mind adding the extra fuel.


----------



## AUSSIE1

If you get all the specs right the efficiency should outweigh the consumption.


----------



## Simonizer

Many fallers out here fly into a work site by plane or helicopter. If a guy was bucking on a landing it would be of no consequence. I just conform to what the customers requirements are. Cheers.


----------



## sawfun9

I would think a fallers production/time would be of more value and concern than saw fuel expense.


----------



## tlandrum

it doesnt matter if you ride a unicycle into work if you build it right the saw should cut more wood for the amount of fuel used.


----------



## Jacob J.

Simonizer said:


> The saw was built to run day in and day out in the hands of a faller. Not a cookie-cutter. It also had to consume less than 10L of fuel a day so the operator did not have to bring 2 fuel containers for a days work. Cheers.


 
I wasn't at that GTG so I'm not a witness, but there were guys there with saws they use in the woods everyday that were faster. It's just how it is. Every builder has saws that have been beat by another builders' saws. Eventually there's always someone bigger, nastier, hairier, dirtier, angrier, smarter, and more motivated around the corner. 

Like I've said here before- there was a time when I ran a 5:15-5:20 mile and I thought I was pretty cool, until I met a guy who ran a 4:00 mile.


----------



## spacemule

Simonizer said:


> Many fallers out here fly into a work site by plane or helicopter. If a guy was bucking on a landing it would be of no consequence. I just conform to what the customers requirements are. Cheers.


 
Given that fuel consumption is one of your parameters, how do you like the strato saws?


----------



## Simonizer

They are about 20% more efficient in fuel consumption. The fallers I know do not like the performance though. The 576 is one of the smoothest saws I have ever used. It can't pull a 34" bar though. The fuel consumption thing is not about dollars, it is about packing fuel into a site. They don't care if a saw burns 6L or 9L, as long as it does not use 10.1L or more. Cheers.


----------



## Gologit

Simonizer said:


> ... It also had to consume less than 10L of fuel a day so the operator did not have to bring 2 fuel containers for a days work. Cheers.


 

Limiting yourself to just one fuel jug is really gambling. And ten liters sure isn't much for a full day in big timber. There are spills, punctures, and the very real possibility of needing more fuel than you've brought. Every faller I've worked with is careful to have enough fuel, in enough containers, to ensure that if something unplanned happens he'll be able to finish his day. I've never heard of intentionally limiting the availability of your fuel.

LOL...If you can build a faller's saw that will run hard for a faller's day on just 10 liters of fuel you might be on to something.

I'd be curious to know why a guy would limit himself on fuel. Is it a BC thing ?


----------



## Jacob J.

Gologit said:


> Limiting yourself to just one fuel jug is really gambling.


 
More than once (and I know this has happened to you too) I've watched the top of a long Fir slap the ground followed by a "whoosh!" and then a big cloud of gas in the air followed by me remembering that I left my jugs up there.


----------



## indiansprings

I can see fuel consumption being a big issue in areas were there is limited accessibility. If you have to hike in, limited by weigh capacity in boats or helo's, it could make a big difference. I'm fortunate that I can drive to anywhere we are cutting in a 4x4 and carry a five gallon can. If I had to carry fuel in plus the saw plus all the other gear, I'd want a fuel sipper. My shoulders still cringe at humping a ruck while in the service.


----------



## blsnelling

Jeepin' said:


> If you guys don't have one yet, get a GoPro camera. They shoot at 60 frames per second, in HD. When I time cuts, I run the GoPro, and my times starts when chips fly and stop flying. I do it the same way, every time. When I review the videos, I can use the time on the video to time my saw, even if I slow it down 400%.


 
I shoot with a HD camcorder and go frame by frame to measure times when editting.


----------



## Gologit

Jacob J. said:


> More than once (and I know this has happened to you too) I've watched the top of a long Fir slap the ground followed by a "whoosh!" and then a big cloud of gas in the air followed by me remembering that I left my jugs up there.


 
LOL...or spiking one with your boot, or the Cat hitting one, or throwing your axe out of the way and having it bounce off a tree and hit your gas jug, or.....


----------



## tlandrum

i cant count the times i have had to go back to the truck and get a new gypo jug to go back to work from some kind of accidental mashing


----------



## MCW

AUSSIE1 said:


> A properly ported saw with not a hefty increase in fuel consumption should have the production to match. He would have a shorter day unless he is chasing more than his quota, then there would be a requirement for more fuel.


 


AUSSIE1 said:


> If you get all the specs right the efficiency should outweigh the consumption.



I agree Al. After recording trees felled versus fuel used my modified 7900 was in front of my stock 7900. Production was way up.


----------



## AUSSIE1

MCW said:


> I agree Al. After recording trees felled versus fuel used my modified 7900 was in front of my stock 7900. Production was way up.



Yeah well you would know first hand with your previous experience for sure.


----------



## MCW

AUSSIE1 said:


> Yeah well you would know first hand with your previous experience for sure.


 
Yeah that whole job had every single little thing recorded. What saw I used, what amount of fuel I used (down to around 1/2 litre), and how many trees were dropped. Also the average tree size too. Probably wouldn't of cared as a rule but had to record fuel usage for taxation purposes.

This was also coming from somebody who was against modded saws prior to finally having some spare coin and buying a modded 7900 from Brad for interest's sake. I hardly own a stock saw now...


----------



## AUSSIE1

MCW said:


> Yeah that whole job had every single little thing recorded. What saw I used, what amount of fuel I used (down to around 1/2 litre), and how many trees were dropped. Also the average tree size too. Probably wouldn't of cared as a rule but had to record fuel usage for taxation purposes.
> 
> This was also coming from somebody who was against modded saws prior to finally having some spare coin and buying a modded 7900 from Brad for interest's sake. I hardly own a stock saw now...


 
And eventually you saw the light! :msp_w00t:


----------



## MCW

aussie1 said:


> and eventually you saw the light! :msp_w00t:



*hallelujah brother *


----------



## Simonizer

If you want to reduce torque, the best thing you can do is start hogging out the transfer ports. Imagine the piston coming down and trying to displace the charge through the tranfer ports only to see they are larger. The charge has to fill a hallway instead of a nice tight little passage. The charge loses its velocity and atomization. Maximum torque occurs at maximum volumetric efficiency, typically around 65-70% of peak HP as related to RPM's. This is the most common mistake made in backyard modding. That is why we used to stuff crankcases to get rid of volume. If your transfer ports were big enough, there would be no tranfer at all. Hope that illustrates my point effectively. Cheers.


----------



## madhatte

Simonizer said:


> Maximum torque occurs at maximum volumetric efficiency, typically around 65-70% of peak HP as related to RPM's.



Let me ask a closely related question. To borrow a picture from Mtngun's thread, here's a pic of Torque vs HP:







If hogging out the transfers hurts Torque but helps HP, what is the difference in actual Work Delivered per unit time? I've had a similar discussion with auto mechanics a few times, and opinions seem to vary, even with dyno data available. What's your take?


----------



## Blowncrewcab

Would it be safe to say thats why the recomended cutting speed is 9K since thats where HP/TQ intersect? would that be the optimum power (sweet spot) for that motor.....I don't know, I'm just askin.


----------



## timberwolf

Torque and HP are only crossing at 9k on the graph due to the respective scales not starting at 0.

Torque (ft/lb) and HP plots always cross at 5252 RPM. The reason why is that HP is a mathimatical function of torque and RPM.


----------



## Simonizer

HP is calculated by knowing the torque and rpm at a given time interval. HP is work per unit time. 550 ft.lbs per second or 33000 ft.lbs per minute. ie. neglecting friction, 1 HP could lift a 550 lb at 1 ft per second , 55lbs at 10 ft per second, or 5500 lbs at 1ft every 10 seconds.


----------



## madhatte

Simonizer said:


> HP is work per unit time.



Fully understood. My question is about power bought at the top end at the expense of torque lost on the bottom. The graph is just to illustrate that the two don't peak at the same RPM.


----------



## timberwolf

The more stock and home owner the saw the farther apart peek torque and peek HP will be. But the more race oriented the saw build the closer peek torque will be to peek HP. A few of the saws I built for racing were cutting in the wood between 12,000 and 14,000 and peek torque was maybe 1000 rpm below peek hp. The feel of a saw like that is very different, push on them at all and drop it out of the powerband and it dies so hard that bar would need to be pulled out of the cut to restart the cut as there would not be enough torque below the powerband tobring a loaded chain back up to speed.

From what I understand of it the hogged out transfers cause problems in a few ways, adding to base volume is an effect but fairly small, a couple CCs more base volume will hurt power but I don't think it would be noticable on its own. Lower transfer velocity will hurt the transfer of charge also as mentioned, but the biggest effect is likely the disruption to scavenging and the increased intermixing of freash charge with exhaust gas. In this case it is more a question of charge purity than volumetric efficiency as the volumetric efficiency will still be high but more un-combusted charge will be wasted out the exhaust.

Hogged out transfers will also be compounded by a long intake durration which will reduce base compression and furthermore to that, a shortened blowdown period if the transfers are raised will increase cylinder pressure at transfer port opening inducing flow reversal down into the base which has reduced pressure from both the increased base volume and reduced base compression stroke length. 

One porting move I have seen that has ruined more than one cylinder is raising the exhaust too much. Take a new 660, some of these castings run stock exhaust durrations up near 180 degs, the last thing you would want is to raise the exhaust. Torque on the newer 660s is weak to start compared to the 066s and early 660s that ran exhaust durrations at least 10 deg longer.


----------



## edisto

timberwolf said:


> From what I understand of it the hogged out transfers cause problems in a few ways, adding to base volume is an effect but fairly small, a couple CCs more base volume will hurt power but I don't think it would be noticable on its own. Lower transfer velocity will hurt the transfer of charge also as mentioned, but the biggest effect is likely the disruption to scavenging and the increased intermixing of freash charge with exhaust gas. In this case it is more a question of charge purity than volumetric efficiency as the volumetric efficiency will still be high but more un-combusted charge will be wasted out the exhaust.



The corresponds quite well with the reading I have done. From a practical standpoint, in addition to the reduced velocity reducing the scavenging "force" of the charge and moving the maximum level of that force further back from the exhaust port, if the work on the transfers is not done in such a way as to ensure the flow is balanced between the transfers, scavenging efficiency can be reduced dramatically.


----------



## Tree Sling'r

I am sure IndianaSprings will be happy with his return. The 460 is a great saw to mod in work saw form. I don't know Simon, but do find he always puts himself in a postion where he has to defend himself. 
Regardless, the 460, in no matter what wood you choose (soft or hard) is gonna give you the same comparisson numbers for a before and after. For those who like numbers, expect about 25%-30% gain in cut times in a good modded MS460 work saw.


----------



## edisto

indiansprings said:


> I can see fuel consumption being a big issue in areas were there is limited accessibility. If you have to hike in, limited by weigh capacity in boats or helo's, it could make a big difference. I'm fortunate that I can drive to anywhere we are cutting in a 4x4 and carry a five gallon can. If I had to carry fuel in plus the saw plus all the other gear, I'd want a fuel sipper. My shoulders still cringe at humping a ruck while in the service.


 
When I worked for Helitack, we had one gallon in each saw bag, and 2 saw bags total. When both bags were on the ground, there was no way to get more fuel until we got the helipad cut. I remember finishing a few with the axes.


----------



## weimedog

I hate the generalized porting questions as first I'm not an expert and second I have to assume from one saw design to another different results can happen. The one thing I do know is many a motorcycle amateur port grinder of the 1970's killed a power band by messing up the exit angle of transfer ports. How they direct the fresh charge into the cylinder has a lot to do with how efficient the fill & flush is. I also believe I have seen a similar result on my big Jonsereds that i saw on some of the motorcycles I was involved with. Slightly Increased intake duration (lowered intake port) actually perked up the top end without noticeably effecting Torque, certainly doesn't feel like I lost any! (On Jred 2094, and 920's) last issue the 930 had a more open transfer design than 920's where the transferes were windowed at the bottom (I posted pics else where) and those 930's have more power everywhere than the 920's I have run. SO I copied that on my 920 cylinders along with a little increased intake and the 920 really came alive vs. where it was and relative to my other two 920's...SO. I think my point is while there are general concepts (like the exit angle of transfers) that may apply to most if not all two strokes, there are others that don't. Intake duration & volume of transfer ports comes to mind. AND I stress, I'm not an expert in this arena by any stretch of the imagination! Just what I have seen over the years.


----------



## Simonizer

edisto said:


> When I worked for Helitack, we had one gallon in each saw bag, and 2 saw bags total. When both bags were on the ground, there was no way to get more fuel until we got the helipad cut. I remember finishing a few with the axes.


Yes, two gallons is about 10L. We have many Heli-shows here on the West coast. Cheers.


----------



## Gypo Logger

Gologit said:


> LOL...or spiking one with your boot, or the Cat hitting one, or throwing your axe out of the way and having it bounce off a tree and hit your gas jug, or.....


 
Lol, or someone trying to get a fire going on the landing, catching the jug on fire and tossing it! I saw this happen on glare ice and the large inferno melted the bar lube and fueled the flames! Lol

Simon, saws are duty and customs exempt across the border. I've forgotten the harmonized code#, but in place of that simply put "repair and return" on your declaration.
I met a guy named Daryl on the Taku River on a flyin job, just 50 river miles from Juneau Alaska on the B.C. side who had a 066 you modded. He seemed to be pleased when I asked him about it. That was 3 years ago, but I understand he's back there now felling danger trees.
Stating gains and taking vids is very subjective as no two saws will turn out the same. Some saws are simply ringers right out of the box with nothing more needed than a muffler mod and a squish reduction, like an 066 I built and did really well at a couple of GTG's.
John


----------



## Simonizer

Gypo Logger said:


> Lol, or someone trying to get a fire going on the landing, catching the jug on fire and tossing it! I saw this happen on glare ice and the large inferno melted the bar lube and fueled the flames! Lol
> 
> Simon, saws are duty and customs exempt across the border. I've forgotten the harmonized code#, but in place of that simply put "repair and return" on your declaration.
> I met a guy named Daryl on the Taku River on a flyin job, just 50 river miles from Juneau Alaska on the B.C. side who had a 066 you modded. He seemed to be pleased when I asked him about it. That was 3 years ago, but I understand he's back there now felling danger trees.
> Stating gains and taking vids is very subjective as no two saws will turn out the same. Some saws are simply ringers right out of the box with nothing more needed than a muffler mod and a squish reduction, like an 066 I built and did really well at a couple of GTG's.
> John


Thanks John, nice to hear from you again. Cheers.


----------



## RiverRat2

*+1*



Simonizer said:


> Thanks John, nice to hear from you again. Cheers.



Always good to see John! errrrrr,,,,, well,,,, Maybe I should I say hear from him,,, anyways!!! If You catch my drift,,,
LOLOL!!!!

Good advice on the duty free heads up,,,,,


----------



## edisto

Simonizer said:


> Yes, two gallons is about 10L. We have many Heli-shows here on the West coast. Cheers.


 
It is up there! I was living in Alberta at a time.

Down here they have puny gallons. No wonder my mileage sucks...


----------



## MR4WD

Jacob J. said:


> More than once (and I know this has happened to you too) I've watched the top of a long Fir slap the ground followed by a "whoosh!" and then a big cloud of gas in the air followed by me remembering that I left my jugs up there.


 
Quoted for accuracy!

What's a 395 worth?


----------



## indiansprings

Just an update, the 460 will ship out Friday or Monday depending on what happens on the farm, the customs form will state repair/return. Looking forward to seeing the results. I've told Simon I'm in no rush to get the saw, to take all the time he needs.
If he wishes he has my blessing to sacrifice a little more durability for more performance if he so chooses. It took me a little longer than I wanted to get to town to pick up a couple new chains. I hope after this, folks will give him more of the respect he deserves. I'll tell you this, he's no different on the phone than any of the guys making a living with saws around here, really a down to earth and pleasant individual that I'd have a beer (if I could drink) any day.


----------



## blsnelling

I have one question, Indiansprings. Why are you bent on helping a man build his reputation that obviously doesn't care to do so himself? It's no sweat off my back, but just curious. It just doesn't seem rational to me.


----------



## Gologit

blsnelling said:


> I have one question, Indiansprings. Why are you bent on helping a man build his reputation that obviously doesn't care to do so himself? It's no sweat off my back, but just curious. It just doesn't seem rational to me.


 
I think it's called "giving somebody the benefit of the doubt". Simon has taken a lot of flack on here, most of which he called down on himself. Maybe this is his chance to show he's turned into a better person. Or not.
We'll know soon enough. The saw will tell it's own story.

I think Indiansprings is doing something that _he wants_ to do. We should respect that. His decision, entirely.

You've taken your share of flack, Brad. You came through it. Stand back and watch.


----------



## Zombiechopper

blsnelling said:


> I have one question, Indiansprings. Why are you bent on helping a man build his reputation that obviously doesn't care to do so himself? It's no sweat off my back, but just curious. It just doesn't seem rational to me.


 
'do unto others' or some such comes to mind Brad. Don't worry about it would answer #2.


----------



## oscar4883

Hope you are very pleased with your saw Indiansprings. I am curious as to what your logging friend has to say. I have no reason to doubt Simons claims of sales to so many fallers, and the fact that he does so in the numbers he claims goes a long way with me. The opinion of guys like JJ, Gologit, and yourself, carries much more weight with me that a bunch of cookie cutting videos. Not that I don't enjoy cookie cutting videos, and not that I am shopping for a ported saw. lol


----------



## blsnelling

Gologit said:


> You've taken your share of flack, Brad. You came through it. Stand back and watch.


 
No arguement with you there. We all asked Simon to show us some examples of his work and he refused. Again, just seems odd to me. I have absolutely nothing against Simon, just sayin'.


----------



## Jacob J.

I have a feeling part of it is based in the fact that Simon keeps himself pretty busy and doesn't have or care to take the time to do videos, crunch numbers, etc. I know that when I put my profile up on Match.com, I got many requests from "ladies" to put videos up of myself doing push-ups in the nude, lifting weights in skimpy spandex shorts, chopping wood with my shirt off, etc. Needless to say, I quickly deleted my profile. Some things just aren't worth the time.


----------



## blsnelling

Jacob J. said:


> I have a feeling part of it is based in the fact that Simon keeps himself pretty busy and doesn't have or care to take the time to do videos, crunch numbers, etc. I know that when I put my profile up on Match.com, I got many requests from "ladies" to put videos up of myself doing push-ups in the nude, lifting weights in skimpy spandex shorts, chopping wood with my shirt off, etc. Needless to say, I quickly deleted my profile. Some things just aren't worth the time.


 
Lol Again, I don't have any real beef here, just kind of curious.


----------



## Gologit

Thanks, JJ. We already have one member here who's prone (no pun intended) to doing that. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## blsnelling

Gologit said:


> Thanks, JJ. We already have one member here who's prone (no pun intended) to doing that. :hmm3grin2orange:


 
Hey, I resemble that accusation:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## mdavlee

If saws were cheaper up there I would try a 390 from him. Maybe we need a build off here. Some of you guys can build saws and send them to gologit to test them out.


----------



## indiansprings

Just the fact he stepped up in a big way when challenged? He was willing to put his money where his mouth is. Nothing more. I'll be the first to say his written communication is blunt, possibly full of ego, cocky if you want to call it that. Totally different guy in conversation, comes off totally different. If you'll go back and read some other of his post I pounded the chit out of him. For lack of better terminology I steal a movie line...there is iron in his words.
I be the first to say this saw is a mediocre if it is, if it suzks I'll be the first to say it does, if it rips I'll say it rips, I've already visited with another highly respected AS member that is very familiar with many different porters work ; to possibly do a saw swap with him for a couple weeks, him comparing this saw in a production logging enviroment and me comparing how Simon's saw compares to his ported saw work. I obviously can't ship this saw all over the country but there are others close enough to give it a whirl like Hedgerow. Hopefully I can attend the next gtg that is close so anyone there can run the saw and form their own opinion, hell, it's worth giving the guy a fair shot to showcase his work, nothing more. If the new 440's actually come to fruition I plan on sending one of those to a different porter on the west coast later this summer, I don't care to pass the work around.


----------



## Gypo Logger

Maybe asking someone to show vids of a brand new, unbrokin in saw so you can see what it will do would be the same as askin Dodge or Ford to show you what their trucks will do.
Sure, take it out into the back forty and Baja away!
Maybe Simon doesn't use saws, but just builds and fixes them. I don't know, but I know a saw is only as good as the guy that uses it and knows how to treat it.
John


----------



## blsnelling

mdavlee said:


> If saws were cheaper up there I would try a 390 from him. Maybe we need a build off here. Some of you guys can build saws and send them to gologit to test them out.


 
The guys over at RS used to do that. Sounds like the makings of a lot of drama to me though.


----------



## blsnelling

indiansprings said:


> Just the fact he stepped up in a big way when challenged? He was willing to put his money where his mouth is. Nothing more. I'll be the first to say his written communication is blunt, possibly full of ego, cocky if you want to call it that. Totally different guy in conversation, comes off totally different. If you'll go back and read some other of his post I pounded the chit out of him. For lack of better terminology I steal a movie line...there is iron in his words.
> I be the first to say this saw is a mediocre if it is, if it suzks I'll be the first to say it does, if it rips I'll say it rips, I've already visited with another highly respected AS member that is very familiar with many different porters work ; to possibly do a saw swap with him for a couple weeks, him comparing this saw in a production logging enviroment and me comparing how Simon's saw compares to his ported saw work. I obviously can't ship this saw all over the country but there are others close enough to give it a whirl like Hedgerow. Hopefully I can attend the next gtg that is close so anyone there can run the saw and form their own opinion, hell, it's worth giving the guy a fair shot to showcase his work, nothing more. If the new 440's actually come to fruition I plan on sending one of those to a different porter on the west coast later this summer, I don't care to pass the work around.


 
Nothing wrong with that. Thanks for the candid answer.


----------



## mdavlee

blsnelling said:


> The guys over at RS used to do that. Sounds like the makings of a lot of drama to me though.


 
I know it seems to end up with someone mad and people saying the results are not right.


----------



## Blowncrewcab

Jacob J. said:


> I have a feeling part of it is based in the fact that Simon keeps himself pretty busy and doesn't have or care to take the time to do videos, crunch numbers, etc. I know that when I put my profile up on Match.com, I got many requests from "ladies" to put videos up of myself doing push-ups in the nude, lifting weights in skimpy spandex shorts, chopping wood with my shirt off, etc. Needless to say, I quickly deleted my profile. Some things just aren't worth the time.


 
You probably could have got some "real good" videos back.:msp_tongue::msp_ohmy:


----------



## blsnelling

mdavlee said:


> I know it seems to end up with someone mad and people saying the results are not right.


 
Exactly. If it could be done and everyone stay cordial about, it would be fun.


----------



## indiansprings

I think this 460 will go to Terry Landrum this summer for a couple weeks, he'll know if anyone will if it will perform in a production setting. That way people can't trash talk that is is only an ignorant firewood hack trying out the saw in conditions that aren't reflective of logging. He's run enough modded saws to know when a saw has it or doesn't and I fully believe he'll be 100% honest in his evaluation. It'll mean a heck of a lot more than cutting cookies. It'll balance the evaluation under two different production settings, firewood and hardwoods logging, what more could anyone want to see.
I don't think I'll try trimming with it, I'm too dang old to climb so that eval is out.lol


----------



## watsonr

Someone once said

"To be good at something, to be really good, a person has to be confident almost to the point of being arrogant"!


I agree.


----------



## Simonizer

blsnelling said:


> No arguement with you there. We all asked Simon to show us some examples of his work and he refused. Again, just seems odd to me. I have absolutely nothing against Simon, just sayin'.


I don't have anything against anybody on this site. To be quite honest, the only thing that had me a bit annoyed recently was the the story about the clown that stole your 046 Brad. Hope you find it. Cheers.


----------



## Jacob J.

indiansprings said:


> I think this 460 will go to Terry Landrum this summer for a couple weeks, he'll know if anyone will if it will perform in a production setting.


 
I think Terry would be a good one to run it in a professional environment. Terry has purchased modded saws from many of the same builders I have and we've talked modded saws before- he knows a lot about 'em.


----------



## spacemule

blsnelling said:


> No arguement with you there. We all asked Simon to show us some examples of his work and he refused. Again, just seems odd to me. I have absolutely nothing against Simon, just sayin'.


 
There's much to be said for having "nothing to prove," as well as not bad mouthing competitors. Just sayin'.


----------



## sawinredneck

blsnelling said:


> I have one question, Indiansprings. Why are you bent on helping a man build his reputation that obviously doesn't care to do so himself? It's no sweat off my back, but just curious. It just doesn't seem rational to me.


 
To add to this, Simon did make the offer to anyone to send him a saw and he would do it for free. Do you have a better idea for getting your work and reputation built? A totally neutral party, that did question this a lot, is giving the results and we will know if it's crap or not! Sounds like a good way to get his work into peoples hands!
Not trying to start anything, just saying.


----------



## blsnelling

Simonizer said:


> I don't have anything against anybody on this site. To be quite honest, the only thing that had me a bit annoyed recently was the the story about the clown that stole your 046 Brad. Hope you find it. Cheers.


 
Thanks Simon. We got it back Saturday evening. If you need any tips on how to make a video......lol. I go to the opposite extreme as yourself


----------



## Gologit

mdavlee said:


> ... Some of you guys can build saws and send them to gologit to test them out.


 
:msp_biggrin: Thanks but no thanks, Mike. I'm still trying to wear out that 660 that TreeSlingr did for me two years ago. I figured that when it finally blew up I'd just go ahead and retire.
It's still going strong, dammit. I tore it down this winter and checked it over...looks like I'll be working for awhile yet.


----------



## Simonizer

watsonr said:


> Someone once said
> 
> "To be good at something, to be really good, a person has to be confident almost to the point of being arrogant"!


Lol, true. Try google Bob Munden, fastest gunslinger in the world since 1960. The youtube vids are absolutely astounding. Not to de-rail my own thread but it just blew my mind that he can draw, shoot and reholster in about 1/50th of a second. Makes one of my movie heroes (Josey Wales), look like he is in slow motion. Cheers.


----------



## indiansprings

Mdvalee, your prolly right, I knew this from get go, look at Brad's 261 thread, a very objective, professionally done thread that turned nasty for no reason.
I'm refusing to get mad on this one regardless of whats said, Simon is the same type guy, I gained a great deal of respect for him when he put up and after talking to him, he's just proud of his work. When I had my first heart surgery at Baylor and got the head of cardiology by luck of the draw, I asked the guy if he made A's in med school, after he drew his breath he let me know just how damn good he really is, that there is a waiting list of interns wanting to practice under him from Harvard, Duke, Mayo,John Hopkins,Cleveland Clinic etc, he listed all his accomplishments and rattled off several patents, I rather have a highly confident over bearing prick that is really damn good at what he does than the local guy who just is just so so in explaining your odds, and I am in no way saying Simon is a prick.
He's just a guy that has a strong passion for his ability, I'm the same way about my shooting ability. Until I shoot against you, I'll tell you that I'll outshoot your hiney, plain and simple I am very confident in my abilities with a rifle or shotgun, right or left handed, your choice in how you get beat.lol


----------



## watsonr

watsonr said:


> Someone once said
> 
> "To be good at something, to be really good, a person has to be confident almost to the point of being arrogant"!
> 
> 
> I agree.


 
I'm in that crowd as I do something only a couple people in the US do and yes confidence counts BIG TIME!! Especially when the price tag is in the Billion dollar figures.:msp_w00t:


----------



## mdavlee

I wish some of these things would stay civil and not get people mad. It would be better for some of us that will spend the money for a ported saw.


----------



## Simonizer

mdavlee said:


> I wish some of these things would stay civil and not get people mad. It would be better for some of us that will spend the money for a ported saw.


I don't mind friendly competition. If I get roasted by someone in a clever way I actually enjoy it. Spacemule is extremely intelligent and used to torch me 5 years ago. Made beer come out my nose once. You need to be thick-skinned and well-adjusted on this site. Especially when you are as arrogant as I can be at times. Cheers.


----------



## blsnelling

mdavlee said:


> I wish some of these things would stay civil and not get people mad. It would be better for some of us that will spend the money for a ported saw.


 
Seems to me you do a good job on your own saws


----------



## mdavlee

I do alright for a hack job. :msp_unsure:


----------



## Gypo Logger

Simonizer said:


> Spacemule is extremely intelligent and used to torch me 5 years ago. Made beer come out my nose once.


 
Please don't encourage him! Lol
John


----------



## Simonizer

Gypo Logger said:


> Please don't encourage him! Lol
> John


I'm drinking Earl Grey tea tonight, not nearly as painful lol


----------



## AUSSIE1

indiansprings said:


> Mdvalee, your prolly right, I knew this from get go, look at Brad's 261 thread, a very objective, professionally done thread that turned nasty for no reason.
> I'm refusing to get mad on this one regardless of whats said, Simon is the same type guy, I gained a great deal of respect for him when he put up and after talking to him, he's just proud of his work. When I had my first heart surgery at Baylor and got the head of cardiology by luck of the draw, I asked the guy if he made A's in med school, after he drew his breath he let me know just how damn good he really is, that there is a waiting list of interns wanting to practice under him from Harvard, Duke, Mayo,John Hopkins,Cleveland Clinic etc, he listed all his accomplishments and rattled off several patents, I rather have a highly confident over bearing prick that is really damn good at what he does than the local guy who just is just so so in explaining your odds, and I am in no way saying Simon is a prick.
> He's just a guy that has a strong passion for his ability, I'm the same way about my shooting ability. Until I shoot against you, I'll tell you that I'll outshoot your hiney, plain and simple I am very confident in my abilities with a rifle or shotgun, right or left handed, your choice in how you get beat.lol


 
The head of cardiology has gained a reputation by word of mouth (great form of advertising) for his expertise, not his arrogance.

All people have asked for is an example of his work. To take offense to this request and suggest that people are causing trouble is a strange thing.

Never once were we taught in small business management that being cocky and arrogant was all that was needed to sell products or services but to be avoided. Confident, yes. 

OK Simon is going to produce a saw for some to test. Great stuff. The way to promote a business!


----------



## Simonizer

AUSSIE1 said:


> The head of cardiology has gained a reputation by word of mouth (great form of advertising) for his expertise, not his arrogance.
> 
> All people have asked for is an example of his work. To take offense to this request and suggest that people are causing trouble is a strange thing.
> 
> Never once were we taught in small business management that being cocky and arrogant was all that was needed to sell products or services but to be avoided. Confident, yes.
> 
> OK Simon is going to produce a saw for some to test. Great stuff. The way to promote a business!


 Thanks.


----------



## Blowncrewcab

Jacob J. said:


> I think Terry would be a good one to run it in a professional environment. Terry has purchased modded saws from many of the same builders I have and we've talked modded saws before- he knows a lot about 'em.


 
I believe Terry has a date for his summer GTG as June 18 (I'm pretty sure thats it) would be nice if a bunch of fella's could run it. (Hint, Hint)


----------



## Gypo Logger

mdavlee said:


> I do alright for a hack job. :msp_unsure:


 
Lol, I can do a hack and slash job with the best of them. I even got accused of using a pocket knife and a hoof rasp. Lol
We should have a 372 throw down with the only tools being a flat file, some emery cloth and rat tail file and of course a few tools to take the saw apart. Lol
I can't see anyone being disappointed if they sent Simon a saw.
How's that for feathering the nest?
John


----------



## tlandrum

i can guarentee an unbiased opinion of the saw,that will be reported back to indian springs. he can post my opinion after he gets it if he wishes. i dont have a bone to pick with simon or his work . i just wanted him to show folks what he had to offer. he offered to do a free saw for me but id have to buy one to have a stock saw to send him.lol but he struck a good deal with indian springs and is going to put up his work for us to know whats up. i say good on him.so when i get the saw to work with i will be sending one of my saws to compare apples to apples for indian springs. its hard to give a good opinion of a saws performance unless you have something to compare it to. i dont care whos saw is faster im not looking for a race. im just curious as to how well it performs at a day to day basis.


----------



## blsnelling

I'm down with a 372XP buildoff, 71cc style. The problem would be finding the saws.


----------



## Chris J.

Simonizer said:


> ...Spacemule is extremely intelligent and used to torch me 5 years ago....QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> Gypo Logger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Please don't encourage him! Lol
> John
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Voidjackass is a legend.....................in his own mind.
> 
> Gypo Logger/John used to kick his arse as easily as some people swat horseflies.
Click to expand...


----------



## RiverRat2

Gypo Logger said:


> Please don't encourage him! Lol
> John



I will second that!!!!! Please don't get tha Mule started!!!!!:hmm3grin2orange::msp_rolleyes:



Gypo Logger said:


> Lol, I can do a hack and slash job with the best of them. I even got accused of using a pocket knife and a hoof rasp. Lol
> We should have a 372 throw down with the only tools being a flat file, some emery cloth and rat tail file and of course a few tools to take the saw apart. Lol
> * I can't see anyone being disappointed if they sent Simon a saw.
> How's that for feathering the nest?* John


Way to suck up John!!!!! LOLOL!!!


----------



## tlandrum

id take another xpw to carve on


----------



## blsnelling

tlandrum2002 said:


> id take another xpw to carve on


 
I don't like the ring end placement on the XPWs. They significantly limit port widths.


----------



## tlandrum

blsnelling said:


> I don't like the ring end placement on the XPWs. They significantly limit port widths.


 
the ring end location can be changed,its all up to just how much money and time a person wants tied up in the saw. if its for personal use throw cuation to the wind and get all you can out of it.


----------



## Simonizer

blsnelling said:


> I'm down with a 372XP buildoff, 71cc style. The problem would be finding the saws.


That is my favourite saw to mod. I feel like that saw is my own child lol. Expensive to do with all the different parts. Absolute rocket though. 34" bar in cedar no problem. I have been spending time on the Dolmar 7900 lately, it is an ugly looking saw with air filtration issues but it really does respond well to modding. The muffler is a real pain to work on. Cheers.


----------



## blsnelling

tlandrum2002 said:


> the ring end location can be changed,its all up to just how much money and time a person wants tied up in the saw. if its for personal use throw cuation to the wind and get all you can out of it.


 
Or just ditch the bottom ring


----------



## RiverRat2

I've got a low hour 365 special and a (get this) OEM/NIB/NOS single ring 372 P/C it may actually be a 371 have had it for years,,,


----------



## Simonizer

blsnelling said:


> Or just ditch the bottom ring


I send the original piston back with the saw. Cheers.


----------



## tlandrum

simon do you use a single ring piston in your 372?


----------



## mweba

blsnelling said:


> I'm down with a 372XP buildoff, 71cc style. The problem would be finding the saws.


 
Six on shelves within 35 miles of me :msp_tongue:


----------



## Jacob J.

I have a 371 that I just put new bearings and seals in that I could pitch in for a build-off. I only have 50mm cylinders for it though, one is like-new. I may be able to purchase a 51.4mm top end for it but there's more piston options with the 50mm bore (or 52mm bore.) 

I've used the 266 and 038 Super pistons in the 50mm bore and 272, 064, and 380CD pistons in the 52mm bore. I'm building another 52mm bore 372 with an 064 piston for my brother currently.


----------



## tlandrum

well,,,,,,,,,,,,,, i just so happend to have bought a 371xp on friday for $50 that had been dropped off at the dealer for dead with a bent handle bar and a missing on/off switch. i took it home dumped the old fuel ,cleaned the carb,added fresh fuel,straitened the handle as best i could and pulled the completly stopped up screen out of the muffler and wee. it runs like a champ and i used it to cut up with on the landing today. so i guess i have my build off saw.


----------



## Simonizer

tlandrum2002 said:


> simon do you use a single ring piston in your 372?


Yes, but I have never seen the one I use on this site,...ever.


----------



## Anthony_Va.

watsonr said:


> I'm in that crowd as I do something only a couple people in the US do and yes confidence counts BIG TIME!! Especially when the price tag is in the Billion dollar figures.:msp_w00t:


 
Hey bud, lemme borrow some money till next month. :msp_razz:


----------



## blsnelling

Simonizer said:


> Yes, but I have never seen the one I use on this site,...ever.


 
Other than extra time/labor, do you have anything against windowing the factory piston?


----------



## indiansprings

If anyone needs a new 372xp Race Brother's in Monett, MO still has several, if they wouldn't ship, I'd be glad to pick up the saw and see that it is shipped.


----------



## parrisw

Simonizer said:


> That is my favourite saw to mod. I feel like that saw is my own child lol. Expensive to do with all the different parts. Absolute rocket though. 34" bar in cedar no problem. I have been spending time on the Dolmar 7900 lately, it is an ugly looking saw with air filtration issues but it really does respond well to modding. The muffler is a real pain to work on. Cheers.



Me likey them too.

7900 muffler is a pain, but heat up the crimp and pull the muffler apart, cut out baffle, then crimp back together.




Jacob J. said:


> I have a 371 that I just put new bearings and seals in that I could pitch in for a build-off. I only have 50mm cylinders for it though, one is like-new. I may be able to purchase a 51.4mm top end for it but there's more piston options with the 50mm bore (or 52mm bore.)
> 
> I've used the 266 and 038 Super pistons in the 50mm bore and 272, 064, and 380CD pistons in the 52mm bore. I'm building another 52mm bore 372 with an 064 piston for my brother currently.



I use a 272 piston on the last 372bb I did, but was very limited on port width, narrow piston skirt.



Simonizer said:


> Yes, but I have never seen the one I use on this site,...ever.


 
Oh do tell please!


----------



## blsnelling

Jacob J. said:


> I've used the 266 and 038 Super pistons in the 50mm bore.


 
Did the 266 piston allow you to achieve 65-70% port width? I'd rather window my own piston than limit the port width.


----------



## Jacob J.

blsnelling said:


> Did the 266 piston allow you to achieve 65-70% port width? I'd rather window my own piston than limit the port width.


 
If you get the full-circle one, yes. I lucked out and got five new Tecomec 266 full-circle pistons. The ring was pinned in the center and it didn't drop down into the intake port. With the full circle skirts, you could go pretty wide. The guy I bought those from told me that Tecomec discontinued the 266 piston. There's still some out there in inventory though.


----------



## parrisw

Jacob J. said:


> If you get the full-circle one, yes. I lucked out and got five new Tecomec 266 full-circle pistons. The ring was pinned in the center and it didn't drop down into the intake port. With the full circle skirts, you could go pretty wide. The guy I bought those from told me that Tecomec discontinued the 266 piston. There's still some out there in inventory though.


 
Hmmm :monkey:


----------



## Andyshine77

Simonizer said:


> I have been spending time on the Dolmar 7900 lately, it is an ugly looking saw with air filtration issues but it really does respond well to modding. The muffler is a real pain to work on. Cheers.


 
Add the HD filter and the problem is resolved.


----------



## Andyshine77

parrisw said:


> Me likey them too.
> 
> 7900 muffler is a pain, but heat up the crimp and pull the muffler apart, cut out baffle, then crimp back together.



No real need to do all that IMHO the baffle has plenty of flow. Look at the baffle carefully it has a large opening in the bottom. If you want more flow just drill holes in the elbow.


----------



## parrisw

Andyshine77 said:


> No real need to do all that IMHO the baffle has plenty of flow. Look at the baffle carefully it has a large opening in the bottom. If you want more flow just drill holes in the elbow.


 
I thought I'd do it, not sure if it helped or not, since I did a lot of other work at the same time.


----------



## Andyshine77

parrisw said:


> I thought I'd do it, not sure if it helped or not, since I did a lot of other work at the same time.


 
I hear ya.


----------



## gink595

blsnelling said:


> The guys over at RS used to do that. Sounds like the makings of a lot of drama to me though.


 
The guys over at RS still do that, there's one going on right now and all the saws will be run at Chardon. 

An AS build off sounds like a it would be a popular move!


----------



## tlandrum

so 50mm 371/372 xp with one piece jug, factory carb. built as hot work saw for all day work. all saws to be run by one man(grandpatractor) with same type bar and chain from the reel supplied by me at the gtg on my june 18th gtg. bring the saw in person or have it shipped. all for bragging rights only. we will cut a 20" white oak becouse work saws dont cut square wood. whos in?if there is enough interest i will start a build off thread for documentation of the build.pics from start to finish on all saws.


----------



## Jacob J.

tlandrum2002 said:


> whos in?if there is enough interest i will start a build off thread for documentation of the build.pics from start to finish on all saws.


 
I think I heard Wigglesworth saying he'd like a piece of this action.


----------



## AUSSIE1

Jacob J. said:


> I think I heard Wigglesworth saying he'd like a piece of this action.


 
Com'on Jacob, whip some butt!


----------



## tlandrum

jacob i know youve already said you got a 371xp setting around ready for some axe tion


----------



## Jacob J.

AUSSIE1 said:


> Com'on Jacob, whip some butt!


 
I wish I had time. I may be moving into a new job here soon which means pulling up stakes and moving two-three hours away.


----------



## GASoline71

Simon... glad to see you around. haters will hate no matter what ya do. 

I'm not in the game much anymore. I did a contract fallin' job here recently fallin' some huge Maples on a 25 acre plot. That was the first real fallin' work I've had in years. 

I read through the entire thread and it is very tame compared to the "Simon" threads of yore. 

I believe there is a true difference in builders that build saws for homeowners wanting to have the fastest saw in the culdesac and builders that build true work saws.

Jacob and Jasha build mean wood eatin' work saws. Plus they know the ins and outs of the abuse a west side fallin' saw will see on a daily basis. So to see some positive posts from those 2 cats speaks volumes to me.

Good luck to you mang! 

Gary


----------



## Simonizer

GASoline71 said:


> Simon... glad to see you around. haters will hate no matter what ya do.
> 
> I'm not in the game much anymore. I did a contract fallin' job here recently fallin' some huge Maples on a 25 acre plot. That was the first real fallin' work I've had in years.
> 
> I read through the entire thread and it is very tame compared to the "Simon" threads of yore.
> 
> I believe there is a true difference in builders that build saws for homeowners wanting to have the fastest saw in the culdesac and builders that build true work saws.
> 
> Jacob and Jasha build mean wood eatin' work saws. Plus they know the ins and outs of the abuse a west side fallin' saw will see on a daily basis. So to see some positive posts from those 2 cats speaks volumes to me.
> 
> Good luck to you mang!
> 
> Gary


Thanks Gary, good to see you on here too. Mang. lol.


----------



## Blowncrewcab

tlandrum2002 said:


> so 50mm 371/372 xp with one piece jug, factory carb. built as hot work saw for all day work.


 
Can I get in with a 52mm? (or I'll have to put it back the way it was.)


----------



## mdavlee

It will be interesting to see the results if it happens. What about doing 7900s? They might be easier to come by now.


----------



## roncoinc

Simonizer said:


> That is my favourite saw to mod. I feel like that saw is my own child lol. Expensive to do with all the different parts. Absolute rocket though. 34" bar in cedar no problem. I have been spending time on the Dolmar 7900 lately, it is an ugly looking saw with air filtration issues but it really does respond well to modding. The muffler is a real pain to work on. Cheers.


 
If the 7900 muffler is a pain to work on you must have a hell of a time with a can of sardines without a pull tab !!


----------



## tlandrum

i started a build off thread to keep the clutter out of here


----------



## parrisw

Jacob J. said:


> I think I heard Wigglesworth saying he'd like a piece of this action.


 
Would be fun. Too bad I'm far away and have little time now, just started back on the boat. Want to have it ready for the summer, starting to feel a little overwhelmed about it.


----------



## Simonizer

parrisw said:


> Would be fun. Too bad I'm far away and have little time now, just started back on the boat. Want to have it ready for the summer, starting to feel a little overwhelmed about it.


What kind of boat work are you doing? Are you on lakes or ocean?


----------



## parrisw

Simonizer said:


> What kind of boat work are you doing? Are you on lakes or ocean?


 
1965 Johnson Tri-hull, use it on Lakes, but I also boat in the ocean with a different boat. All the wood in it was rotten so I've totally gutted it, new transom is done, just finished fiberglassing the stringers, now have to fit the cap back on and put in a new deck.


----------



## leeha

*Removing lower ring question*

A quick question for the guys in the know.
I recently put together a Sachs Dolmar 153
that was in pieces when i got it. I was told it
was an ex race saw, But who knows. 
The piston had the lower ring removed but 
the ring grove was pined at both sides of 
the exhaust port. For what reson i'm not sure.
But my gut feeling is so when the piston is in it's
downward stroke the compressed crank case
mix doesn't travel up the skirt into the ring grove
and out the exhaust port.
Could this be correct or am i missing something here.


Lee


----------



## Simonizer

leeha said:


> A quick question for the guys in the know.
> I recently put together a Sachs Dolmar 153
> that was in pieces when i got it. I was told it
> was an ex race saw, But who knows.
> The piston had the lower ring removed but
> the ring grove was pined at both sides of
> the exhaust port. For what reson i'm not sure.
> But my gut feeling is so when the piston is in it's
> downward stroke the compressed crank case
> mix doesn't travel up the skirt into the ring grove
> and out the exhaust port.
> Could this be correct or am i missing something here.
> 
> 
> Lee


You are missing something here. Cheers.


----------



## leeha

Simonizer said:


> You are missing something here. Cheers.


 
And what am i missing?



Lee


----------



## turtle561

what simon sez has a 'ring' of truth to it.:msp_biggrin::msp_wink:


----------



## madhatte

OK, I'll bite. Are we using the space between pins to control base volume?


----------



## leeha

Looks like the the people that claim 
to know alot about saws can't answer
a simple question.


Lee


----------



## madhatte

I know _I'm_ stumped. Eagerly awaiting enlightenment!


----------



## spacemule

leeha said:


> Looks like the the people that claim
> to know alot about saws can't answer
> a simple question.
> 
> 
> Lee


 Or, perhaps he's encouraging you to think for yourself. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Blowncrewcab

I once was the smartest kid in the trailer park and it aint makin no sense to me either... did they use 2/3 of a ring?









kidding about being the smartes kid in the T-park


----------



## openloop

leeha said:


> And what am i missing?
> 
> 
> 
> Lee


 
Maybe the exhaust port was widened to the point that the ring would no longer stay in its groove so the builder cut the ring away where the port was and used two pins to retain the remaining ring.

Thats just a guess...


----------



## MS260 Fan

leeha said:


> Looks like the the people that claim
> to know alot about saws can't answer
> a simple question.
> 
> 
> Lee



Lee,
What you said makes a lot of sense to me. That's got to be at least one part of the answer. I don't build saws for money though.


----------



## komatsuvarna

Damn, It must be top secret!!!

Id like to know myself. I thought about the rings and the exhaust port too, but the top ring passes across the port too.

What do you get if you cross an Elephant and a Rhino?


----------



## tlandrum

hell if i know :msp_tongue:


----------



## REJ2

komatsuvarna said:


> Damn, It must be top secret!!!
> 
> Id like to know myself. I thought about the rings and the exhaust port too, but the top ring passes across the port too.
> 
> What do you get if you cross an Elephant and a Rhino?


 
ellifino


----------



## MR4WD

GASoline71 said:


> I believe there is a true difference in builders that build saws for homeowners wanting to have the fastest saw in the culdesac and builders that build true work saws.
> 
> Jacob and Jasha build mean wood eatin' work saws. Plus they know the ins and outs of the abuse a west side fallin' saw will see on a daily basis. So to see some positive posts from those 2 cats speaks volumes to me.
> 
> Good luck to you mang!
> 
> Gary


 
I'll echo this. I might not be an everyday faller, but I tip a lot of wood. I want a saw that's uncorked but still reliable. I don't want to buy a fast cookie cutter that's worn out before the pull rope is. 

The capacity to know how to kill trees every day and how to build a saw to do it means a lot. So does the ability to maintain a reputation with a clientele of demanding fallers. What doesn't mean much is bucking some 8" hardwood into 2" cookies in record time in the corner of your yard. 

Buying a saw from a guy that builds saws for a living makes a lot of sense. I don't take my truck to a computer programmer to be painted and I don't see an auto mechanic about paving my driveway.

I was told on here a while ago that my ported 372 is slow, but I bet it's still turning gas into noise long after most of the built saws featured on this site are in the landfill.


----------



## tlandrum

i for one will say that my hot work saws are not built to last forever. if my saws are getting twice the work done in half the time then it would be safe to say that it will only live half as long. guys pounding out a living with them dont expect them to last as long as a stock saw,but they do expect to get more work out of it in a shorter time.


----------



## Simonizer

tlandrum2002 said:


> i for one will say that my hot work saws are not built to last forever. if my saws are getting twice the work done in half the time then it would be safe to say that it will only live half as long. guys pounding out a living with them dont expect them to last as long as a stock saw,but they do expect to get more work out of it in a shorter time.


If your saws are doing twice the work in half the time, I would expect it to last a quarter as long. Sorry, the math geek in my brain jumped out before I could shut him up lol. Cheers.


----------



## little possum

leeha said:


> AThe piston had the lower ring removed but
> Could this be correct or am i missing something here.
> 
> 
> Lee


 
Your missing a ring :monkey:


----------



## Jacob J.

little possum said:


> Your missing a ring :monkey:


 
I think he's well aware of that. Lee has been turning wrenches a long time.


----------



## Simonizer

MR4WD said:


> I'll echo this. I might not be an everyday faller, but I tip a lot of wood. I want a saw that's uncorked but still reliable. I don't want to buy a fast cookie cutter that's worn out before the pull rope is.
> 
> The capacity to know how to kill trees every day and how to build a saw to do it means a lot. So does the ability to maintain a reputation with a clientele of demanding fallers. What doesn't mean much is bucking some 8" hardwood into 2" cookies in record time in the corner of your yard.
> 
> Buying a saw from a guy that builds saws for a living makes a lot of sense. I don't take my truck to a computer programmer to be painted and I don't see an auto mechanic about paving my driveway.
> 
> I was told on here a while ago that my ported 372 is slow, but I bet it's still turning gas into noise long after most of the built saws featured on this site are in the landfill.


 You are a logical thinker. Thanks for keeping my thread on line. I think Dennis Thebault logging is based in your town. Cheers.


----------



## Metals406

Posting this to sub. . . Tried the other way and it didn't work. :msp_mad:


----------



## wigglesworth

Jacob J. said:


> I think I heard Wigglesworth saying he'd like a piece of this action.


 
Yep. Count me in. I haven't seen the saw yet, but it supposedly has a good top and bottom end, just needs most of the covers. Ill know more when it get's here. Im looking forward to it. I talked to the wife, and I might even deliver it in person.


----------



## Simonizer

wigglesworth said:


> Yep. Count me in. I haven't seen the saw yet, but it supposedly has a good top and bottom end, just needs most of the covers. Ill know more when it get's here. Im looking forward to it. I talked to the wife, and I might even deliver it in person.


Cool, the more the guys we have in, the more fun it will be. Cheers.


----------



## Simonizer

so 14 372/2171's to compete so far. Cool. Wish I could be there to meet some of you guys. Maybe I should send some Canadian beer back with the saw for you guys? Happy Sunday. Cheers.


----------



## Chris J.

Simonizer said:


> so 14 372/2171's to compete so far. Cool. Wish I could be there to meet some of you guys. *Maybe I should send some Canadian beer back with the saw for you guys? *Happy Sunday. Cheers.




No, not Canadian beer!! Please, no!

Just kidding :msp_tongue:. I no longer drink, but from what I hear the American microbreweries that survived turn out some good brews.

Mmmm...an Imperial pint of good stout served at about 55F...mmmm.


----------



## mdavlee

Simonizer said:


> so 14 372/2171's to compete so far. Cool. Wish I could be there to meet some of you guys. Maybe I should send some Canadian beer back with the saw for you guys? Happy Sunday. Cheers.


 
Just fly on in and watch in person.


----------



## madhatte

Chris J. said:


> No, not Canadian beer!! Please, no!



All things being equal, them Canuckistanians do know how to make some fine beers. Also, what we get from there as "imports" is usually weaker than what the locals get. So: I would say "yes" to Canadian beer.


----------



## Simonizer

madhatte said:


> All things being equal, them Canuckistanians do know how to make some fine beers. Also, what we get from there as "imports" is usually weaker than what the locals get. So: I would say "yes" to Canadian beer.


I will put a case in with Doug's 372, cans of course. Maybe Kokanee, made in Creston BC. Throw it on Ice at the GTG. On me guys. Cheers.


----------



## CUCV

Do you build race saws too?


----------



## tlandrum

CUCV said:


> Do you build race saws too?


 
what are you looking for?


----------



## madhatte

Simonizer said:


> I will put a case in with Doug's 372, cans of course. Maybe Kokanee, made in Creston BC. Throw it on Ice at the GTG. On me guys. Cheers.



I can neither rep you nor attend that GTG. Grrr.


----------



## Simonizer

madhatte said:


> I can neither rep you nor attend that GTG. Grrr.


No worries buddy. Cheers.


----------



## CUCV

tlandrum2002 said:


> what are you looking for?


 
A guy named Simon built a nice race saw or two for a friend, I was wondering if they are one in the same. I could get him to run the saw and post the video...


----------



## Simonizer

CUCV said:


> A guy named Simon built a nice race saw or two for a friend, I was wondering if they are one in the same. I could get him to run the saw and post the video...


If you PM me I will tell you how to identify my work. Cheers.


----------



## Simonizer

Turns out it was another Simon. Weird.


----------



## ShermanC

*Coincidence in life is amazing*



Simonizer said:


> Turns out it was another Simon. Weird.


This is so neat a coincidence. My dad was often strict, demanding and lacked a sense of humor. Yet he would often thank God that I was not twins...one was bad enough! LOLuttahere2:


----------



## Simonizer

Me too lol. Thought my name was "Hey you" until I was 6. When I was 4 my parents bought me bath toys for my birthday. A toaster and a radio lmao. Cheers.


----------



## Simonizer

I can't send saws back to USA collect. I have to pay up front, this is a cost I will absorb. If you get your saws to me, I will keep my prices the same and send it back on my dime. Cheers.


----------



## flyboy553

treetopguy2028 said:


> This is so neat a coincidence. My dad was often strict, demanding and lacked a sense of humor. Yet he would often thank God that I was not twins...one was bad enough! LOLuttahere2:


 
My Dad always said I MUST have a twin, cuz there aint no one kid who could be so effed up!
I loved him, too! lol
Ted


----------



## Jacob J.

CUCV said:


> A guy named Simon built a nice race saw or two for a friend, I was wondering if they are one in the same. I could get him to run the saw and post the video...


 
That was probably Jean-Simon Bertrand of Bertrand's hotsaws. He's the real deal- not your "everyday" builder.


----------



## Simonizer

Jacob J. said:


> That was probably Jean-Simon Bertrand of Bertrand's hotsaws. He's the real deal- not your "everyday" builder.


Googled him, looks like he makes some pretty serious equipment.


----------



## RiverRat2

*Man that is Funny right there!!!*



roncoinc said:


> If the 7900 muffler is a pain to work on you must have a hell of a time with a can of sardines without a pull tab !!



REP COMIN FOR YA!!!! LOLOLOL!!!!



Simonizer said:


> If your saws are doing twice the work in half the time, I would expect it to last a quarter as long. Sorry, the math geek in my brain jumped out before I could shut him up lol. Cheers.



Yep,,,,


Hey where is the video of the 460 before the Make over?????


----------



## Simonizer

RiverRat2 said:


> REP COMIN FOR YA!!!! LOLOLOL!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Yep,,,,
> 
> 
> Hey where is the video of the 460 before the Make over?????


Still waiting for it to arrive. Cheers.


----------



## indiansprings

We'll put the before and after videos's all on the same thread. The saw was just shipped out. We unfortunately got into a pizzing contest with a land owner on clean up after cutting up tops. We clearly state in our contract agreement with landowners we only will clean up/ cut up marketable wood for the firewood market, red oak, white oak, hickory and ash. The place we were on had a considerable number of walnuts harvested as well. After we had pulled out, I got a call from the land owner stating we hadn't held up our end of the deal. After he was asked to read his contract he did admit that he was wrong, but still didn't feel like we had done him right. Word of mouth will kill us in our business and reluctantly we spent more time and money sawing up/piling and burning walnut tops. The land owner is happy, I'm happy that he's happy, getting access to tops is our bread and butter and couldn't risk word spreading we didn't do him right. It was just a lesson that we need to emphasize we do not touch chit wood unless we are compensated in cash or free wood. 

It makes no sense to start a before thread and then at a later date start a after thread. It will all be on one thread for viewer ease of comparison.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Simon... You say Cheers way to much. Just saying :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Blowncrewcab

Maybe he's part British...


----------



## Simonizer

Blowncrewcab said:


> Maybe he's part British...


Parents both British, I was born in Canada lol. Crikey. Jolly good then old chap.


----------



## Blowncrewcab

Simonizer said:


> Parents both British, I was born in Canada lol. Crikey. Jolly good then old chap.EH!


 
There, I fixed it....


----------



## Simonizer

lol. You will have to stop by one day for crumpets and beer.


----------



## ChainsawmanXX

Bloody hell where are the Americans? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Simonizer

ChainsawmanXX said:


> Bloody hell where are the Americans? :hmm3grin2orange:


South of me. Where it is warm lol.


----------



## RiverRat2

Simonizer said:


> lol. You will have to stop by one day for crumpets and beer.



Crumpets???? keep the crumpets,,,

BTW 5-7 days you should have another Simonizing job to begin,,,,


----------



## HILLBILLYREDNEC

*Saw builders*

I do not give bloody spotted owl who builds the saw. If you build saws you need two thing to make a customer trust you,First and most importantly proof of the work done,picts and video are a good start, better is customer notes praising you the saw builder. The second most important thing above all else is some sort of satisfaction guarantee should it fail or the customer is unhappy. Me I trust very few individuals with my money making equipment so if I send a saw out I want to know my saw is going to be usable for what it is desinged for not turned into a expensive paper weight:msp_smile:


----------



## REJ2

indiansprings said:


> We'll put the before and after videos's all on the same thread. The saw was just shipped out. We unfortunately got into a pizzing contest with a land owner on clean up after cutting up tops. We clearly state in our contract agreement with landowners we only will clean up/ cut up marketable wood for the firewood market, red oak, white oak, hickory and ash. The place we were on had a considerable number of walnuts harvested as well. After we had pulled out, I got a call from the land owner stating we hadn't held up our end of the deal. After he was asked to read his contract he did admit that he was wrong, but still didn't feel like we had done him right. Word of mouth will kill us in our business and reluctantly we spent more time and money sawing up/piling and burning walnut tops. The land owner is happy, I'm happy that he's happy, getting access to tops is our bread and butter and couldn't risk word spreading we didn't do him right. It was just a lesson that we need to emphasize we do not touch chit wood unless we are compensated in cash or free wood.
> 
> It makes no sense to start a before thread and then at a later date start a after thread. It will all be on one thread for viewer ease of comparison.


 
Thats a bummer cleaning up someone else's mess.


----------



## ScottWojo

Jacob J. said:


> That was probably Jean-Simon Bertrand of Bertrand's hotsaws. He's the real deal- not your "everyday" builder.


 

Monsieur Bertrand is head and shoulders above any porter on this site. He is the Builders Builder.


----------



## Chris J.

ScottWojo said:


> Monsieur Bertrand is head and shoulders above any porter on this site. He is the Builders Builder.




otstir:...opcorn:


----------



## Simonizer

ScottWojo said:


> Monsieur Bertrand is head and shoulders above any porter on this site. He is the Builders Builder.


Gear-down big rig. You can't compare top-fuel to pro-stock in drag racing. My saws are meant to generate revenue for their owners, not cut cookies.


----------



## stihl waters

Therein lies the difference, some of the people on here who only use saws as toys don't understand that those of us who make a living with them take performance + fuel economy very seriously. A screaming powerhouse of a saw isn't much good to me if I have to refuel every 20min.


----------



## AUSSIE1

stihl waters said:


> Therein lies the difference, some of the people on here who only use saws as toys don't understand that those of us who make a living with them take performance + fuel economy very seriously. A screaming powerhouse of a saw isn't much good to me if I have to refuel every 20min.


 
Even if production matches the increase in consumption?

You must be on wages, not paid by weight!


----------



## stihl waters

AUSSIE1 said:


> Even if production matches the increase in consumption?
> 
> You must be on wages, not paid by weight!
> 
> Yeah that would be nice but far from true, I guess I'm just not man enough to keep up with a gas sucking pig no matter how good it works !!! Guess were not all superman loggers,some of us are mere mortals !!


----------



## AUSSIE1

stihl waters said:


> Yeah that would be nice but far from true, I guess I'm just not man enough to keep up with a gas sucking pig no matter how good it works !!! Guess were not all superman loggers,some of us are mere mortals !!


 
Gas sucking Pig? You need to try a different porter!

Superman Loggers? All we have been reading is the amount of loggers/logging companies using modified saws. You see some of these loggers built quite finely albeit fit.


----------



## stihl waters

I like a properly modified saw,my point was a saw that is so modified that the only consideration is performance with no consideration for the balance between performance & fuel consumption. A point simonizer has been making all along,he gets it .
I like to think I'm in pretty good shape for an old guy,then again it's easy to look in shape compared to most of our operators/truck drivers,they all seem to have a low center of gravity lol.


----------



## AUSSIE1

Simonizer said:


> Gear-down big rig. You can't compare top-fuel to pro-stock in drag racing. My saws are meant to generate revenue for their owners, not cut cookies.


 


stihl waters said:


> I like a properly modified saw,my point was a saw that is so modified that the only consideration is performance with no consideration for the balance between performance & fuel consumption. A point simonizer has been making all along,he gets it .
> I like to think I'm in pretty good shape for an old guy,then again it's easy to look in shape compared to most of our operators/truck drivers,they all seem to have a low center of gravity lol.



He gets it, as others do!

Talented cookie cutter builders are known to build efficient work saws. They know the mechanics regardless of the level of porting.


----------



## eMGunslinger

AUSSIE1 said:


> He gets it, as others do!
> 
> Talented cookie cutter builders are known to build efficient work saws. They know the mechanics regardless of the level of porting.


 
From where I stand I see it as a simple concept. Instead of going wild you just go mild then you have a work saw.


----------



## parrisw

No matter what, when you mod it, it'll consume more fuel, at least that's what I've found. How do you build a saw with good fuel mileage in mind? Just keep the intake duration to a min?


----------



## eMGunslinger

If someone cares so much about fuelage then they shouldn't mod there saw at all imho. You will never get better fuel consumption on it short of a tune pipe or strato other than that every cut and grind is downhill gas uphill power. I think what we have here is a case of the "I want to drive a 600hp car...but I want the mileage that a hybrid car has" syndrome


----------



## parrisw

I understand why it would be a problem with timber cutters and pro users that use them for their livelihood. I personally don't care, the fuel can is never very far away for me. I'd really like to get my hands on a 372xt and see what they are all about.


----------



## edisto

AUSSIE1 said:


> He gets it, as others do!
> 
> Talented cookie cutter builders are known to build efficient work saws. They know the mechanics regardless of the level of porting.


 
It always amazes me when people seem to assert that being talented at one precludes being able to do the other.

I'd let Smokey Yunick work on my truck.


----------



## Simonizer

edisto said:


> It always amazes me when people seem to assert that being talented at one precludes being able to do the other.
> 
> I'd let Smokey Yunick work on my truck.


Smokey was the master of small-block Chevys. Very clever man.


----------



## AUSSIE1

edisto said:


> It always amazes me when people seem to assert that being talented at one precludes being able to do the other.
> 
> I'd let Smokey Yunick work on my truck.


 
Yes, a talented man that thought outside the box and if I remember correctly, was at times questioned with his engines torn down to prove that he was not cheating.


----------



## Double A

Hey Simonizer, I heard through the grapevine you ride motorcycles about like you build worksaws.......Hahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## parrisw

Double A said:


> Hey Simonizer, I heard through the grapevine you ride motorcycles about like you build worksaws.......Hahahahahahahahaha!


 
Must be the man himself Dennis Buffoon.


----------



## ScottWojo

parrisw said:


> Must be the man himself Dennis Buffoon.



Yup.

Have you got more of those funny quips for Simon Bertrand, Marcel Vincent, and McBender Bob?

Ha, those names have never ever been in the same sentence, lol.


----------



## edisto

Simonizer said:


> Smokey was the master of small-block Chevys. Very clever man.


 
The latter allows me to overlook his poor taste in engines.



AUSSIE1 said:


> Yes, a talented man that thought outside the box and if I remember correctly, was at times questioned with his engines torn down to prove that he was not cheating.


 
There were a number of instances where they made up rules on the spot because of one of his innovations. 

The best story I heard about him was that he _almost_ got away with bringing a 7/8 scale car to inspection. That's one way to save on weight!


----------



## Simonizer

Double A said:


> Hey Simonizer, I heard through the grapevine you ride motorcycles about like you build worksaws.......Hahahahahahahahaha!


Thank you Dennis. That is quite a compliment. Although Westwood was my favorite track, Laguna Seca was where I got to ride with Wayne Rainey and Donny Greene back in 1985. Guest instructors at the California Superbike school. Keith Code was an awesome instructor. In a 12 lap sprint, Rainey lapped the field. Guess that's the difference between a future 500cc World Champion and mere mortals like us. Very polite and nice guy. Too bad about his terrible crash. He was the last of the ultra-talented American riders.


----------



## Simonizer

Where did dennis go?


----------



## eMGunslinger

Well I just picked up 3 husky 372s guy said they were Simonized so how do I tell which Simons Simonized these simonizing Simons saws? Since there appears to be a slew of them running a muck

its Simon from Campbell River, know as Simonized saws on the net, he has done about 1200 saws locally for fallers, they have the unlimited coil. No base gasket except sealant, pop top special piston.


----------



## Simonizer

What years are they?


----------



## eMGunslinger

Simonizer said:


> is the cylinder black?


 No idea don't have them in my possession yet Im pretty sure it's urs though PM me a definitive way to find out and also your price for that kind of work I may can narrow it down


----------



## eMGunslinger

Simonizer said:


> What years are they?


 
2009-2010 what he is saying


----------



## Simonizer

PM'ed you


----------



## Double A

Simonizer said:


> Where did dennis go?



It's Aaron, Simon. I'm Dennis's son. That's how I heard you thought you were a motorcycle racer. LOL Anyway, Dad really did race againist Kenny Roberts and was an expert flat tracker back in the day. Were you a real racer or did you just go to the bike schools? Here's one of Dad's new projects and BTW, one of them won the STS West Coast qualifier in March.


----------



## Double A

This is TJ Bexten testing a 310 Honda bikesaw.


----------



## parrisw

Double A said:


> This is TJ Bexten testing a 310 Honda bikesaw.


 
Wow, that thing cuts. 

I tell ya, you must be just like your dad, because by reading what you wrote I instantly thought that must be Dennis.


----------



## RiverRat2

parrisw said:


> Wow, that thing cuts.
> 
> I tell ya, you must be just like your dad, because by reading what you wrote I instantly thought that must be Dennis.



LOLOL!!! think about it Will,,, Those apples don't fall to far from the tree,,,



Double A said:


> It's Aaron, Simon. I'm Dennis's son. *Here's one of Dad's new projects and BTW, one of them won the STS West Coast qualifier in March.*



Im really not surprised,,, Dennis has been @ this game for quite some time,,,
and has helped me on a few projects,, really a great guy in my book!!!


----------



## parrisw

RiverRat2 said:


> LOLOL!!! think about it Will,,, Those apples don't fall to far from the tree,,,


 

Yep I know. Did it even fall from the tree?:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Andyshine77

RiverRat2 said:


> Im really not surprised,,, Dennis has been @ this game for quite some time,,,
> and has helped me on a few projects,, really a great guy in my book!!!


 
That may be so and I don't know the man personally, but on the forums he seems and acts like a total jerk.opcorn:


----------



## Boleclimber

Andyshine77 said:


> That may be so and I don't know the man personally, but on the forums he seems and acts like a total jerk.opcorn:


 
When men know what they are talking about they often come off cocky....

He has helped me and was very friendly.


----------



## Andyshine77

When you call people names, and act like an ass in a public forums that's more than just cocky. Glad he helped you out however.


----------



## Double A

True! apples don't fall far from the tree.


----------



## Blowncrewcab

He's Opies Dad Too???? (Just Kidding) We only get to see timber like that in Pictures, we get the Occasional Fat tree but it's not very tall.....


----------



## RiverRat2

Andyshine77 said:


> When you call people names, and act like an ass in a public forums that's more than just cocky. Glad he helped you out however.



Dennis helped me with some advice on my first 066 wooodsport Mod,,,

That saw turned out to be an absolutely nasty wood eatin beotch



Double A said:


> This is TJ Bexten testing a 310 Honda bikesaw.


Get a load of the length of the chips that thing is slingin,, I saw a few as long and fat as a grubworm!!!!! LOLOLOL!!!!!


----------



## Gologit

Andyshine77 said:


> When you call people names, and act like an ass in a public forums that's more than just cocky. Glad he helped you out however.


 
Dennis is one of the best at what he does. Unlike some people he has the experience and accomplishments to back up what he says.

He has no patience with posers and fools. He shouldn't have to have, either. 

He's helped lot of people at no personal gain to himself and gone out of his way to do so.


----------



## brokenbudget

yup:msp_smile: you need some very thick skin with dennis. i can't seem to understand some people that can't take a bit of ribbing or sarcastic criticism. been around these guys all my life. doesn't mean he's an a$$. he know's his stuff pretty good, you can tell that by the work he posts up. he's also not too stingy with people when they are looking for a bit of advice. he may come off that way but some people need to get their upper lip stiffened up and start acting like the "men" they claim to be. instead of crying to mommy when he teases you.
a.s. lost a good builder and poster when they banned him. too bad people need to put their feelings before the info.


----------



## Metals406

Gologit said:


> Dennis is one of the best at what he does. Unlike some people he has the experience and accomplishments to back up what he says.
> 
> He has no patience with posers and fools. He shouldn't have to have, either.
> 
> He's helped lot of people at no personal gain to himself and gone out of his way to do so.


 
Yup, and if he don't like you right out'a the gate, you're pretty much screwed. He'll pick on them for an eternity!


----------



## Gologit

Yup, this isn't Cub Scouts.


----------



## parrisw

Double A said:


> True! apples don't fall far from the tree.


 
Sweet pics man! 

I agree Dennis can be a bit abrasive, I've gone back and fourth with him a few times, don't bother me none. He's helped me with a bit of advice.


----------



## Chris J.

brokenbudget said:


> ...
> a.s. lost a good builder and poster when they banned him. too bad people need to put their feelings before the info.



IIRC, DC got very nasty with other builders, and hounded at least one (probably more) into leaving ArboristSite. Whether or not it was "justified" is a matter of perspective.


Now, would it be possible to return this thread to saws bulit by Simon? Simon, I look forward the results from the 372 Build-Off GTG.

Cheers!


----------



## Gologit

Chris J. said:


> Now, would it be possible to return this thread to saws bulit by Simon? Simon, I look forward the results from the 372 Build-Off GTG.
> 
> Cheers!


 
Yup.... I forgot that you've been here long enough to remember all the "builder's wars" and Hell's Kitchen and all that other stuff. Back on track....


----------



## Double A

Didn't mean to side track the thread, but Simon's saw build stories can get quite boring. Now back to the "real story" LOL 









Simon, you may see the old man sometime soon, he's heading up to Nanoose Bay tomorrow.


----------



## parrisw

Double A said:


> Didn't mean to side track the thread, but Simon's saw build stories can get quite boring. Now back to the "real story" LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simon, you may see the old man sometime soon, he's heading up to Nanoose Bay tomorrow.


 
Tell him to swing by Victoria and say hi. I think I remember him telling me his daughter live's there or something like that? Can't quite remember.


----------



## RiverRat2

RiverRat2 said:


> Dennis helped me with some advice on my first 066 wooodsport Mod,,,
> 
> That saw turned out to be an absolutely nasty wood eatin beotch


 
BTW,,, Ive got another one (pre EPA NOS OEM 066 cylinder) with identical porting about to be loaded w/Meteor piston that will be sitting on a completley refurbished 064 bottom end with 066 crank w/polyflywheel!!!!!,,,,


----------



## Jacob J.

RiverRat2 said:


> BTW,,, Ive got another one (pre EPA NOS OEM 066 cylinder) with identical porting about to be loaded w/Meteor piston that will be sitting on a completley refurbished 064 bottom end with 066 crank w/polyflywheel!!!!!,,,,


 
Rick- what are you using for a flywheel side seal?


----------



## Andyshine77

Dennis know his stuff and that is a proven fact, I simply dislike people who act and talk like children. I'm sure in person he's a great guy, but I'd rather have the slowest saw on earth than to put up with childish behavior from someone 3,000 miles away.


----------



## RiverRat2

Jacob J. said:


> Rick- what are you using for a flywheel side seal?



Uhhh,,, Had'nt got that far,,,,got all the new brgs, gaskets, crank, and the cases cleaned up/painted nothing assembled,,,yet
I guess I assumed the 064 seal would work but upon closer inspection I see what your saying!!!!

(punt)


----------



## Simonizer

Double A said:


> Didn't mean to side track the thread, but Simon's saw build stories can get quite boring. Now back to the "real story" LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simon, you may see the old man sometime soon, he's heading up to Nanoose Bay tomorrow.


I don't wish to have a battle of wits with an un-armed man.


----------



## eMGunslinger

Simonizer said:


> I don't wish to have a battle of wits with an un-armed man.


Touche? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Simonizer

eMGunslinger said:


> Touche? :hmm3grin2orange:


Oui.


----------



## sachsmo

Must be something in sniffin' that nicki-sil dust,


Seems more than a few got the Muy Macho thing going on.


----------



## sachsmo

Andyshine77 said:


> Dennis know his stuff and that is a proven fact, I simply dislike people who act and talk like children. I'm sure in person he's a great guy, but I'd rather have the slowest saw on earth than to put up with childish behavior from someone 3,000 miles away.


 
Yeah,

it must be easier to take it from someone closer to home eh?


----------



## Jacob J.

RiverRat2 said:


> Uhhh,,, Had'nt got that far,,,,got all the new brgs, gaskets, crank, and the cases cleaned up/painted nothing assembled,,,yet
> I guess I assumed the 064 seal would work but upon closer inspection I see what your saying!!!!
> 
> (punt)


 
Yeah the stub shaft on the flywheel side of the poly-flywheel crank is much larger than the stub shaft on the 064/early 066 cranks. I never did find a seal that would make the conversion. I found a SAE size seal that was very close though.


----------



## Simonizer

Jacob J. said:


> Yeah the stub shaft on the flywheel side of the poly-flywheel crank is much larger than the stub shaft on the 064/early 066 cranks. I never did find a seal that would make the conversion. I found a SAE size seal that was very close though.


I have never had to deal with this, but if you found the right O.D. seal, could you not sleeve the crank up to the next size, or machine it down to the next size? Whatever fits the inner seal specs.


----------



## Jacob J.

Simonizer said:


> I have never had to deal with this, but if you found the right O.D. seal, could you not sleeve the crank up to the next size, or machine it down to the next size? Whatever fits the inner seal specs.


 
Machining the stub shaft down may work but I'm thinking the contact area for the flywheel may be compromised. The sleeve trick would not work since the seal for that side on the 064 is already tiny. It might be possible to machine out the seal seat on the 064 case to fit the 660 seal which is quite a bit bigger.


----------



## RiverRat2

Jacob J. said:


> Machining the stub shaft down may work but I'm thinking the contact area for the flywheel may be compromised. The sleeve trick would not work since the seal for that side on the 064 is already tiny. It might be possible to machine out the seal seat on the 064 case to fit the 660 seal which is quite a bit bigger.



That was my next question,, I have access to a very nice Mill it seems machining the crank down would be counter productive,,,,

I will report back on my findings


----------



## Simonizer

RiverRat2 said:


> That was my next question,, I have access to a very nice Mill it seems machining the crank down would be counter productive,,,,
> 
> I will report back on my findings


If you are milling Al or Mg, Relton A-9 by RapidTap is the best coolant/lubricant I have found for those metals.


----------



## RiverRat2

Simonizer said:


> If you are milling Al or Mg, Relton A-9 by RapidTap is the best coolant/lubricant I have found for those metals.



Thanks Simon,,, I think I have some,,, BTW have you seen the 365/372 yet????


----------



## indiansprings

River Rat , did they limit you to 650.00 insurance on your saw at the post office? My wife was told that she could only insure the saw for that amount because it was being shipped to Canada. I think she told me it cost 62.51 to ship the 460.


----------



## Simonizer

indiansprings said:


> River Rat , did they limit you to 650.00 insurance on your saw at the post office? My wife was told that she could only insure the saw for that amount because it was being shipped to Canada. I think she told me it cost 62.51 to ship the 460.


No saws yet guys. I will let you guys know when they arrive.


----------



## ScottWojo

Really, This whole thread is spam. Isn't it?

:spam::spam::spam::spam::spam::spam::spam:


----------



## indiansprings

Nope. mines been shipped. I got it off later than I anticipated but the 460 is on it's way. 
The before video was made. I used a 24" seasoned ash that was as hard as wood pecker lips for the log.
I was actually surprised how hard the log is, even with a 460 is took longer to cut through it than I ever thought it would. 
I'm gonna wait and post the before and after vids together in one post when it gets back.
Simon has the liberty to do whatever the heck he wants to on the 460, he is welcome to lean toward the performance side at the sacrifice of longevity if he wants to. All I care is the saw will last a couple of years of some serious firewood cutting, then it will be time to buy a new one anyway.


----------



## eMGunslinger

ScottWojo said:


> Really, This whole thread is spam. Isn't it?
> 
> :spam::spam::spam::spam::spam::spam::spam:


NO  there is a throng of viable information within these pages!
Also kinda uncalled for??


----------



## Chris J.

ScottWojo said:


> Really, This whole thread is spam. Isn't it?
> 
> :spam::spam::spam::spam::spam::spam::spam:




Simon is a site sponsor. He can post all he wants about his saws. 

Maybe you can interest him some of your...oh, wait, you're not a sponsor.


----------



## MCW

eMGunslinger said:


> NO  there is a throng of *viable* information within these pages!
> Also kinda uncalled for??



Viable or Valuable?  Both make sense I suppose!


----------



## ScottWojo

.................... :spam: .................... :spam: .................... :spam: .................... :spam:.................... 

No offense, Simon may be the best sandpaper spinning engine builder in the world. I just thought that doing so in open forum was always frowned upon. I know he can get his own forum subcategory...But There are other engine modders who most likely are more qualified saying less. I guess that the GtG will decide that for the most part.
.................... :spam: .................... :spam: .................... :spam: .................... :spam:....................


----------



## edisto

ScottWojo said:


> Really, This whole thread is spam. Isn't it?


 
Just your posts as far as I can tell.



ScottWojo said:


> No offense, Simon may be the best sandpaper spinning engine builder in the world. I just thought that doing so in open forum was always frowned upon.



Not for sponsors.



ScottWojo said:


> But There are other engine modders who most likely are more qualified saying less.



And so you thought you'd add "less qualified, saying more" to the mix?



ScottWojo said:


> I guess that the GtG will decide that for the most part.


 
Does this mean you are builder x?


----------



## tlandrum

edisto said:


> does this mean you are builder x?


 
i can clarify that ,nope hes not and we may even get builder ''y''


----------



## weimedog

ScottWojo said:


> .................... :spam: .................... :spam: .................... :spam: ....................  :spam:....................
> 
> No offense, Simon may be the best sandpaper spinning engine builder in the world. I just thought that doing so in open forum was always frowned upon. I know he can get his own forum subcategory...But There are other engine modders who most likely are more qualified saying less. I guess that the GtG will decide that for the most part.
> .................... :spam: .................... :spam: .................... :spam: .................... :spam:....................


 
Just curious..but why did you feel the need to go this way?


----------



## ScottWojo

No, not participating in the build off. But will be very interested in seeing how much the winner posts to the site compared to the loser.


----------



## barneyrb

ScottWojo said:


> No, not participating in the build off. But will be very interested in seeing how much the winner posts to the site compared to the loser.


 
Well, I'll more than likely be the loser and I don't plan to change a dang thing.......


----------



## tlandrum

being the winner id say ill post no more or no less:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## komatsuvarna

Well, there can't be but 1 winner,,,, I don't plan on changing a dang thing either.


----------



## ScottWojo

barneyrb said:


> Well, I'll more than likely be the loser and I don't plan to change a dang thing.......



Don't count yourself out. If you have a strong fast work saw, you may likely out cut the several of the guys who will be "trying" to win.


----------



## tlandrum

keep in mind that after everyone gets there hands on these saws they will get the chance to vote on there most favorite choice.


----------



## ScottWojo

Vote? Your going to video and clock the saws right? Fastest saw that doesn't grenade in each class would be a winner. What would the votes determine? 



tlandrum2002 said:


> keep in mind that after everyone gets there hands on these saws they will get the chance to vote on there most favorite choice.


----------



## tlandrum

there is only one class,and its a work saw class. hence the saw being used all day by the guests at the gtg. it will be timed and will be video'd first thing in the morning and that will determine the 5 cut winner. then the saws will be ran by the guests and they can vote for their favorite. so you will have the actual fastest timed saw winner and the saw that most people would like to own winner. they may be the same saw,they may not be the same saw. i keep telling people dont send a race saw to a work saw event becouse it might not make it through the day. builder beware,you better have confidence in your skills to build an all day long work saw.


----------



## eMGunslinger

ScottWojo said:


> No offense, Simon may be the best sandpaper spinning engine builder in the world. I just thought that doing so in open forum was always frowned upon. I know he can get his own forum subcategory...But There are other engine modders who most likely are more qualified saying less. I guess that the GtG will decide that for the most part.


You know I'm gonna call you out and be rash/harsh/(A ####)

Quite frankly I don't f-ing like you (thats just me)...But I don't think many other people are taking a liking to you either. You are quite frankly representing yourself very poorly to your potential friends on this sight by poking fun at someone you do not even know. Also possibly about a work saw build that is made (in my opnion as more of a fun look what he did instead of a who has the biggest sack!). The equal to what you seem to be doing to me more or less is coming into someone business post and speaking ill of them to possibly clients for no good reason.

You wanna know somethin.....I got a lot of respect for Simon's for taking this with the best face, I would not for sure. For that I alone I say I am happy to be working on a deal to buy a saw that he modded. The person I am getting this saw from is quite reputable and described in detail all the things that were done to this saw and it sounds like something I would happy purchase and use.

If you would like to flame this be my guest but remember I got a PM box for a reason so you can at least not trash this guys thread anymore with your spam
Maybe Im over reacting, maybe its my time of this month...but this isn't so cool


----------



## blsnelling

eMGunslinger said:


> You know I'm gonna call you out and be rash/harsh/(A ####)
> 
> Quite frankly I don't f-ing like you (thats just me)...But I don't think many other people are taking a liking to you either. You are quite frankly representing yourself very poorly to your potential friends on this sight by poking fun at someone you do not even know. Also possibly about a work saw build that is made (in my opnion as more of a fun look what he did instead of a who has the biggest sack!). The equal to what you seem to be doing to me more or less is coming into someone business post and speaking ill of them to possibly clients for no good reason.
> 
> You wanna know somethin.....I got a lot of respect for Simon's for taking this with the best face, I would not for sure. For that I alone I say I am happy to be working on a deal to buy a saw that he modded. The person I am getting this saw from is quite reputable and described in detail all the things that were done to this saw and it sounds like something I would happy purchase and use.
> 
> If you would like to flame this be my guest but remember I got a PM box for a reason so you can at least not trash this guys thread anymore with your spam
> Maybe Im over reacting, maybe its my time of this month...but this isn't so cool


 
Actually, Scott's been around a long time. He was a sponsor at one time. There's a lot more to the story, but that should suffice. Why he's dissing on Simon is beyond me.


----------



## spacemule

tlandrum2002 said:


> there is only one class,and its a work saw class. hence the saw being used all day by the guests at the gtg. it will be timed and will be video'd first thing in the morning and that will determine the 5 cut winner. then the saws will be ran by the guests and they can vote for their favorite. so you will have the actual fastest timed saw winner and the saw that most people would like to own winner. they may be the same saw,they may not be the same saw. i keep telling people dont send a race saw to a work saw event becouse it might not make it through the day. builder beware,you better have confidence in your skills to build an all day long work saw.


I see how you are--sounds like an excellent ploy to get a bunch of firewood cut. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Terry Syd

OH yeah, the old 'Tom Sawyer' trick - I gotta try that with my friends.


----------



## spacemule

Terry Syd said:


> OH yeah, the old 'Tom Sawyer' trick - I gotta try that with my friends.


 I'm waiting for the work splitting maul build off.


----------



## eMGunslinger

spacemule said:


> I'm waiting for the work splitting maul build off.


The "Who can cut down a tree, split it, then stack it so I have enough for winter?" annual races :msp_tongue:


----------



## bcorradi

LOL...Scott I keep you as a favorite seller just so I can watch your video on ebay and get a chuckle from time to time. You've always been a nobody trying to be somebody and I see it hasn't changed. When you become somebody come back and chime in.


----------



## ScottWojo

eMGunslinger said:


> . The equal to what you seem to be doing to me more or less is coming into someone business post and speaking ill of them to possibly clients for no good reason.



Sir,

I mean no disrespect to you or any sponsor. I thought that the sponsors had their own forum for threads like this. 

Could you imagine if every sponsor would run a thread like this in the chainsaw section, and keep bumping it? I think the information value of the site would greatly diminish, and thus the advertising value for all the other sponsors would as well.

Simon, I apologize for speaking to this in your thread. Sometimes I shoot to quickly. Hope you can forgive my impulsiveness.


----------



## Simonizer

No big deal Scott, if I had a dime for everytime I had to engage in a "less than gregarious" discussion on this site,...
Having said that, if I built you a saw and you paid for it and it was a POS, ....then you can call me out in public. I don't mind friendly banter, it keeps the site fun, but in the future please refrain from unwarranted outbursts. Apology accepted.


----------



## sachsmo

Simonizer eh?

"Wax on, wax off"


My bro used to wax his '40 Chrysler with that stuff, man was it hard to get off, but it would gleam like a black pearl when he was done.


----------



## Blowncrewcab

spacemule said:


> I see how you are--sounds like an excellent ploy to get a bunch of firewood cut. :hmm3grin2orange:


 
In January some dude left there with all the cookies and Chunks on a trailer, I didn't think his truck was gonna pull it


----------



## Stihl Rules

spacemule said:


> I see how you are--sounds like an excellent ploy to get a bunch of firewood cut. :hmm3grin2orange:


 
Awesome idea I believe I might try it, if it get the wood cut its worth a try.


----------



## Roanoker494

Looks like a used Simonized 372 has made it's way into the hands of TheChainsawGuy, it is listed on Ebay right now. I did not pay attention but there may even be a video attached.


----------



## sachsmo

Luv the green cap.


----------



## eMGunslinger

Roanoker494 said:


> Looks like a used Simonized 372 has made it's way into the hands of TheChainsawGuy, it is listed on Ebay right now. I did not pay attention but there may even be a video attached.


O ya dave, I bought one from him :hmm3grin2orange: He had told me about them about a week or so ago


----------



## Simonizer

sachsmo said:


> Luv the green cap.


 
That is a 503 8280-04 vented cap. Adds redundancy to the existing tank vent. One less thing to worry about when you are flown in by helicopter for your days work.


----------



## sawinredneck

Roanoker494 said:


> Looks like a used Simonized 372 has made it's way into the hands of TheChainsawGuy, it is listed on Ebay right now. I did not pay attention but there may even be a video attached.


 
Link please?


----------



## eMGunslinger

sawinredneck said:


> Link please?


 
HUSQVARNA 372 XPW 372XPW CHAINSAW 33 INCH BAR CHAIN. | eBay

If this guy says it runs good, it does I have bought from him before and been very happy


----------



## Roanoker494

eMGunslinger said:


> If this guy says it runs good, it does I have bought from him before and been very happy



I will have to agree. TheChainsawGuy is the man who has owned and sold just about every monster sized cc chainsaw that has ever been built, though I have NEVER seen him describe any saw as being "scary fast" before.


----------



## Simonizer

spacemule said:


> I'm waiting for the work splitting maul build off.


Yes, coupled with the loaded wheelbarrow races. This is getting good lol.


----------



## tlandrum

hey dont be stealing my ideas for free labor ,ugh i mean gtg's


----------



## Chris J.

tlandrum2002 said:


> hey dont be stealing my ideas for free labor ,ugh i mean gtg's




That's what I suggested to Caleath re his future TX GTG--While you got a bunch of guys there itchin' to cut some wood, put 'em to work, but make it look like fun :msp_thumbup: :msp_tongue:.


----------



## Simonizer

Roanoker494 said:


> I will have to agree. TheChainsawGuy is the man who has owned and sold just about every monster sized cc chainsaw that has ever been built, though I have NEVER seen him describe any saw as being "scary fast" before.


Dave is one of the nicest guys you will ever meet.


----------



## parrisw

Simonizer said:


> Dave is one of the nicest guys you will ever meet.


 
Yup he is. I've chatted with him a few times, as well, I've bought many parts from him.


----------



## Simonizer

eMGunslinger said:


> HUSQVARNA 372 XPW 372XPW CHAINSAW 33 INCH BAR CHAIN. | eBay
> 
> If this guy says it runs good, it does I have bought from him before and been very happy


The saw that Dave says is "Scary fast" will be a bit slower than what Rick will be getting back.


----------



## husq2100

Roanoker494 said:


> I will have to agree. TheChainsawGuy is the man who has owned and sold just about every monster sized cc chainsaw that has ever been built, though I have NEVER seen him describe any saw as being "scary fast" before.


 
as he has had race saws.......does this mean its faster than a race saw....scary fast thats just to funny.....does it cut at ludicrous speed :msp_w00t:


----------



## Simonizer

husq2100 said:


> as he has had race saws.......does this mean its faster than a race saw....scary fast thats just to funny.....does it cut at ludicrous speed :msp_w00t:


I guess we will see.


----------



## woodgrenade

Must have been a rough 60 days of usage for the wrap handle to be cracked, front bolt stripped and subsequently replaced, and gas cap missing. But for close to $800 it sounds like a steal of a deal.:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## komatsuvarna

woodgrenade said:


> Must have been a rough 60 days of usage for the wrap handle to be cracked, front bolt stripped and subsequently replaced, and gas cap missing. But for close to $800 it sounds like a steal of a deal.:msp_rolleyes:


 
That was kinda my thoughts. That saw is an 05......


----------



## thechainsawguy

More than likely the saw will sell locally, as falling in the area is about to go nuts and the saw is half of a new one and would make a perfect spare for a pro logger, or one just starting back with little funds. At $550 to $650 a day the fallers have no problem buying a saw for half price, and thats what they go for, but with online sales there is all the fees to pay out of it. Most fallers have 3 saws or more, since one can be down with repairs. As for the year, I have some new in box 2006 372 saws, and see all kinds of years saws since they are digging them out of all sorts of inventory from across the country. I think that saw was bought new just about a year ago.

Dave.


----------



## RiverRat2

thechainsawguy said:


> More than likely the saw will sell locally, as falling in the area is about to go nuts and the saw is half of a new one and would make a perfect spare for a pro logger, or one just starting back with little funds. At $550 to $650 a day the fallers have no problem buying a saw for half price, and thats what they go for, but with online sales there is all the fees to pay out of it. Most fallers have 3 saws or more, since one can be down with repairs. As for the year, I have some new in box 2006 372 saws, and see all kinds of years saws since they are digging them out of all sorts of inventory from across the country. I think that saw was bought new just about a year ago.
> 
> Dave.



Good on ya Dave!!!! The saw I'm sending Simon is an 05 I picked up as NOS/NIB in 07 and saved 150.00!!!!



woodgrenade said:


> Must have been a rough 60 days of usage for the wrap handle to be cracked, front bolt stripped and subsequently replaced, and gas cap missing. But for close to $800 it sounds like a steal of a deal.:msp_rolleyes:



60 days is almost half a season.... If you've never been out west and seen what profallers put their equipment through,,, you just would'nt understand


----------



## eMGunslinger

RiverRat2 said:


> 60 days is almost half a season.... If you've never been out west and seen what profallers put their equipment through,,, you just would'nt understand



Would someone be so kind as to put this in laymans terms? Is this a good or bad thing :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Jacob J.

eMGunslinger said:


> Would someone be so kind as to put this in laymans terms?


 
60 days @ a hard 6-7 hours a day of full throttle, bar-buried cutting.


----------



## wigglesworth

Jacob J. said:


> 60 days @ a hard 6-7 hours a day of full throttle, bar-buried cutting.


 
To put it even simplier, thats about 23.34 years of my cutting.


----------



## RiverRat2

eMGunslinger said:


> Would someone be so kind as to put this in laymans terms? Is this a good or bad thing :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



That is a good thing,,, My uncle Skip was a west coast faller and logged in Alaska and BC Canada most of his career going through and or buying 3 saws a season is not uncommon,,,, stuff happens and some guys are just plain brutal on their equipment,,, asaw will get busted and need fixin so a back up/barswap is in order while the busted powerhead is patched up,,,, the more board feet they put on the ground a day the bigger their check at the end of the week


----------



## wyk

Jacob J. said:


> 60 days @ a hard 6-7 hours a day of full throttle, bar-buried cutting.


 
Yup - just go to 1:05. Multiple that by 60 days, maybe add a few limbs, the back of a crummy, repairs(done right or wrong), throw a couple chains maybe, fall down a few times, etc etc...

<iframe title="YouTube video player" width="480" height="390" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/Ik6HddRMid4" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## RiverRat2

wyk said:


> Yup - just go to 1:05. Multiple that by 60 days, maybe add a few limbs, the back of a crummy, repairs(done right or wrong), throw a couple chains maybe, fall down a few times, etc etc...



see what I mean!!!!!!

sometimes you get lucky and dont break anything,,, but thats not the norm!!! I had a chain throw yesterday that took out my e clip and rim sprocket retainer washer on a new 390Xp I was using for bucking a big Bull pine for some saw logs and I didnt realize it was gone until ,,,, well after I put the chain back on the second time i finally noticed,,,,,,to make matter worse,,,my big saw had carb problems and I couldnt rob what I needed off of it cause it has an outboard clutch:angry2:
it was a good thing i had my saw tool box with me cause I had a spare washer and clip other wise I would been hosed and had to drive 15miles back to the shop each way for another saw to finish


----------



## tlandrum

i leave home evry morning with a bucking saw,felling saw,behind the skidder seat saw,and a back up saw for which ever fails. oh and a cut off saw. it takes almost a gallon of gas the first go round in the morning. now if i had a back up skidder and loader id be set.


----------



## RiverRat2

spacemule said:


> I see how you are--sounds like an excellent ploy to get a bunch of firewood cut. :hmm3grin2orange:



That was what Bookerdog did @ His first gtg!!!!



tlandrum2002 said:


> i leave home evry morning with a bucking saw,felling saw,behind the skidder seat saw,and a back up saw for which ever fails. oh and a cut off saw. it takes almost a gallon of gas the first go round in the morning. now if i had a back up skidder and loader id be set.


 Yeah I usually bring three but I would have never thought two would go down,,, I had a few problems with the carb on the big Husky earlier in the week and thought I had it lined out????? I knew I shoulda brought the 066,,,, yeah I burned a gallon up pretty quick!!!!


----------



## Simonizer

So it should be here Friday Rick?


----------



## RiverRat2

Simonizer said:


> So it should be here Friday Rick?



They said 5-7 days last Friday before Good Friday so with the holiday maybe early this week,,, I am not very Happy with USPS,,,

and remember I did forget to put Phone #'s on the paperwork as the postal worker that waited on me was perhaps @ best,,, quite a few fries short of a happy meal,,, I havent seen or heard anything contrary,,, So I hope for ther best,,, never again with the Postal service,,, I will use Fed Ex or UPS coming back,,, If You ever get it????


----------



## eMGunslinger

RiverRat2 said:


> They said 5-7 days last Friday before Good Friday so with the holiday maybe early this week,,, I am not very Happy with USPS,,,
> 
> and remember I did forget to put Phone #'s on the paperwork as the postal worker that waited on me was perhaps @ best,,, quite a few fries short of a happy meal,,, I havent seen or heard anything contrary,,, So I hope for ther best,,, never again with the Postal service,,, I will use Fed Ex or UPS coming back,,, If You ever get it????


Everytime I have sent something like that its been around 2 weeks. Did you do priority or parcel post?


----------



## flushcut

husq2100 said:


> as he has had race saws.......does this mean its faster than a race saw....scary fast thats just to funny.....does it cut at ludicrous speed :msp_w00t:


 
"They've gone plaid"


----------



## indiansprings

Mine is guaranteed to be there Friday morning. After my post office fiasco, I'll use UPS.


----------



## flushcut

opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## parrisw

RiverRat2 said:


> They said 5-7 days last Friday before Good Friday so with the holiday maybe early this week,,, I am not very Happy with USPS,,,
> 
> and remember I did forget to put Phone #'s on the paperwork as the postal worker that waited on me was perhaps @ best,,, quite a few fries short of a happy meal,,, I havent seen or heard anything contrary,,, So I hope for ther best,,, never again with the Postal service,,, I will use Fed Ex or UPS coming back,,, If You ever get it????


 
I would not use UPS or Fedex across the boarder. It'll cost you a fortune. USPS is fine. Same with Canada post. Ship the saw back expedited and it should take a week.


----------



## bigbadbob

parrisw said:


> I would not use UPS or Fedex across the boarder. It'll cost you a fortune. USPS is fine. Same with Canada post. Ship the saw back expedited and it should take a week.


I got nailed for taxes last US purchase, shipped via USPS.
A used item to boot, paid taxes on declared value!!!
They also held it for almost two weeks!!!


----------



## Chris J.

bigbadbob said:


> I got nailed for taxes last US purchase, shipped via USPS.
> A used item to boot, paid taxes on declared value!!!
> They also held it for almost two weeks!!!




That sucks :msp_thumbdn:.


----------



## RiverRat2

eMGunslinger said:


> Everytime I have sent something like that its been around 2 weeks. Did you do priority or parcel post?



Priority express Airmail,,, was just a smidge over 20 lb I drained the tanks and wiped them out with the blue shop style paper towels,,,

pulled the fuel filter and let it air dry along with the open tanks out in the shop for 48 hrs,,, Heck I even double bagged it???



bigbadbob said:


> I got nailed for taxes last US purchase, shipped via USPS.
> A used item to boot, paid taxes on declared value!!!
> They also held it for almost two weeks!!!



I wrote repair /return across the shipping label in big block letters as Gypo/John reccomended,,, We will see,,, besides i have my receipt from when I purchased it almost 4 years ago


----------



## RiverRat2

parrisw said:


> I would not use UPS or Fedex across the boarder. It'll cost you a fortune. USPS is fine. Same with Canada post. Ship the saw back expedited and it should take a week.



K Will I will trust you judgement Maybe the Ca postal guys will be better,,, I hope,,,


----------



## tlandrum

ive double bagged just in case before but it wasnt a saw i was bagging:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Jacob J.

RiverRat2 said:


> Priority express Airmail,,, was just a smidge over 20 lb I drained the tanks and wiped them out with the blue shop style paper towels,,,
> 
> pulled the fuel filter and let it air dry along with the open tanks out in the shop for 48 hrs,,, Heck I even double bagged it???


 
It should get there just fine. I've shipped over 200 saws to Canada via USPS with only two problems.


----------



## CanadianCarGuy

Originally Posted by eMGunslinger 
HUSQVARNA 372 XPW 372XPW CHAINSAW 33 INCH BAR CHAIN. | eBay

If this guy says it runs good, it does I have bought from him before and been very happy
The saw that Dave says is "Scary fast" will be a bit slower than what Rick will be getting back. 


The saw in post #437 is no simon saw, that saw is actually ported!!


----------



## RiverRat2

Jacob J. said:


> It should get there just fine. I've shipped over 200 saws to Canada via USPS with only two problems.



Thanks Jacob,,, that makes me feel a litle bit better,,,

Havent made it by the shop this week will go tomorrow morning and see if the 394 carb has made it yet,,,,




tlandrum2002 said:


> ive double bagged just in case before but it wasnt a saw i was bagging:hmm3grin2orange:



Why am I not surprised????


----------



## Boleclimber

tlandrum2002 said:


> ive double bagged just in case before but it wasnt a saw i was bagging:hmm3grin2orange:


 
Every one enjoys a scooter ride, just no one tells there friends.:taped:


----------



## adam32

thechainsawguy said:


> More than likely the saw will sell locally, as falling in the area is about to go nuts and the saw is half of a new one and would make a perfect spare for a pro logger, or one just starting back with little funds. At $550 to $650 a day the fallers have no problem buying a saw for half price, and thats what they go for, but with online sales there is all the fees to pay out of it. Most fallers have 3 saws or more, since one can be down with repairs. As for the year, I have some new in box 2006 372 saws, and see all kinds of years saws since they are digging them out of all sorts of inventory from across the country. I think that saw was bought new just about a year ago.
> 
> Dave.


 
How bout ya pop the jug off and post some pics...???


----------



## eMGunslinger

adam32 said:


> How bout ya pop the jug off and post some pics...???


Maybe Simon's doesn't want people knowing what is in his saws? He is entering the work saw buildoff so as of now its like a secret weapon...builders don't really share what they do. I know I don't tell the guys at my saw shop what I do to mine.


----------



## thechainsawguy

adam32 said:


> How bout ya pop the jug off and post some pics...???


 
Simon can post if he wants, or I can post if he wanted me too. My guess is no, but maybe he wants a picture of his piston up, but then again, maybe not, lol. I will let him decide. Or buy the saw and then If you want me to take it apart, well its your saw, lol. Just kidding.

The "Scary fast" part is running it with a 24 inch bar. Normally these have a 32 to 34 inch bar and chain. Big difference going down that much. Dave.


----------



## CanadianCarGuy

Hey Simon do you still think porting the transfers reduces torque?


----------



## parrisw

CanadianCarGuy said:


> Hey Simon do you still think porting the transfers reduces torque?


 
Hey how's things. Haven't chatted with ya in a while.

about the transfers I suppose if you raised the uppers too much you could reduce torque? Yes? No?


----------



## eMGunslinger

CanadianCarGuy said:


> Hey Simon do you still think porting the transfers reduces torque?


It would raise the torque, but you can only get as much mixture into the cylinder as what is in the crankcase. After so much would be diminishing return. A little wouldn't hurt anything but I personally just widen them and polish them out and see increases


----------



## Jacob J.

I've seen some saws, especially modern quad-transfer saws like 372, 7900, and 395, where the transfers were hogged out so much that it affected the torque band. For some reason this seems to happen in Canada more than anywhere else. I always figured it was because of the higher-alcohol content beer.


----------



## Simonizer

It is a very common mistake made on many saws.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Jacob J. said:


> I've seen some saws, especially modern quad-transfer saws like 372, 7900, and 395, where the transfers were hogged out so much that it affected the torque band. For some reason this seems to happen in Canada more than anywhere else. I always figured it was because of the higher-alcohol content beer.


 
LOL,..Hey Jacob.


----------



## Simonizer

CanadianCarGuy said:


> Originally Posted by eMGunslinger
> HUSQVARNA 372 XPW 372XPW CHAINSAW 33 INCH BAR CHAIN. | eBay
> 
> If this guy says it runs good, it does I have bought from him before and been very happy
> The saw that Dave says is "Scary fast" will be a bit slower than what Rick will be getting back.
> 
> 
> The saw in post #437 is no simon saw, that saw is actually ported!!


???


----------



## eMGunslinger

Simonizer said:


> ???


Ya you and me both...I think he is thinking that was supposed to be one of your saws videoed as an example or something


----------



## adam32

eMGunslinger said:


> Maybe Simon's doesn't want people knowing what is in his saws? He is entering the work saw buildoff so as of now its like a secret weapon...builders don't really share what they do. I know I don't tell the guys at my saw shop what I do to mine.


 
It's not Simons property anymore therefore the current owner can do what he pleases with it... 



> Simon can post if he wants, or I can post if he wanted me too. My guess is no, but maybe he wants a picture of his piston up, but then again, maybe not, lol. I will let him decide. Or buy the saw and then If you want me to take it apart, well its your saw, lol. Just kidding.



Oh come on...no need to get the Simonizers permission!!
:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## CanadianCarGuy

Simonizer 
Originally Posted by CanadianCarGuy 
Originally Posted by eMGunslinger 
HUSQVARNA 372 XPW 372XPW CHAINSAW 33 INCH BAR CHAIN. | eBay

If this guy says it runs good, it does I have bought from him before and been very happy
The saw that Dave says is "Scary fast" will be a bit slower than what Rick will be getting back. 


The saw in post #437 is no simon saw, that saw is actually ported!!
??? 



The saw in that video has a lot more done to it than what you do. A lot of material has been removed from the crankshaft, flywheel and jug with a bored out carb, also the upper and lower transfers were ported another thing you don't do.


----------



## eMGunslinger

CanadianCarGuy said:


> The saw in that video has a lot more done to it than what you do. A lot of material has been removed from the crankshaft, flywheel and jug with a bored out carb, also the upper and lower transfers were ported another thing you don't do.


O I will agree I can tell by the sound there is a lot done. I can understand a lot of what you did. In hindsight though I'm surprised you didn't lighten the connecting rod and piston first. Only way I could really see to take weight off the crank though would be in the weights am I correct unless you took it down right after the seals? If you took it off the weights, I guess you spent time balancing it out correctly again. Honestly I would like to see pics just out of interest (not calling you out):msp_w00t:


----------



## Simonizer

CanadianCarGuy said:


> Simonizer
> Originally Posted by CanadianCarGuy
> Originally Posted by eMGunslinger
> HUSQVARNA 372 XPW 372XPW CHAINSAW 33 INCH BAR CHAIN. | eBay
> 
> If this guy says it runs good, it does I have bought from him before and been very happy
> The saw that Dave says is "Scary fast" will be a bit slower than what Rick will be getting back.
> 
> 
> The saw in post #437 is no simon saw, that saw is actually ported!!
> ???
> 
> 
> 
> The saw in that video has a lot more done to it than what you do. A lot of material has been removed from the crankshaft, flywheel and jug with a bored out carb, also the upper and lower transfers were ported another thing you don't do.


I never claimed any mods on that 385 in post #437. Who modded it? you?


----------



## parrisw

Jacob J. said:


> I've seen some saws, especially modern quad-transfer saws like 372, 7900, and 395, where the transfers were hogged out so much that it affected the torque band. For some reason this seems to happen in Canada more than anywhere else. I always figured it was because of the higher-alcohol content beer.


 
Hey now, that's not very nice. I think I'm going to bobby trap your package now! :msp_biggrin:



Simonizer said:


> It is a very common mistake made on many saws.


 
The mistake is what?



eMGunslinger said:


> Ya you and me both...I think he is thinking that was supposed to be one of your saws videoed as an example or something


 


Simonizer said:


> I never claimed any mods on that 385 in post #437. Who modded it? you?


 
Yes it's his saw and he did it.


----------



## Jacob J.

parrisw said:


> Hey now, that's not very nice. I think I'm going to bobby trap your package now! :msp_biggrin:


 
Since it's coming from Canada, it'll already be booby-trapped...


----------



## parrisw

Jacob J. said:


> Since it's coming from Canada, it'll already be booby-trapped...


 
LOL. Ya I guess!


----------



## CanadianCarGuy

Yes I ported it and polished and polished and polished. Spent a lot of time blending everything together. The transfers are ran right down into the casing around the bearings. The crank bells have veins carved in them (I am not honestly sure if this gained anything just an exerimental saw). No lightening of the piston or con rod. I actually forgot to port match the muffler to the exhaust port so basically the exhaust is the stock opening here in the vid. I share ALL my work at another site, I don't spend much time here. Unlike some builders I have nothing to hide, I am a student like anyone else who signs up to these forums. I am here to learn sharing is what teaches me the most.


----------



## Double A

Bottom transfer work is a must for any "good" work saw.


----------



## stihl038x2

Double A said:


> Bottom transfer work is a must for any "good" work saw.



SHHHHHH!!! thats classified info. :msp_wink:

Steve


----------



## RiverRat2

Double A said:


> Bottom transfer work is a must for any "good" work saw.



It seems I've heard that before some place a few years back!!!!! must be an Echo


----------



## indiansprings

My saw left Hermiston, Oregon today at 10:30 a.m.. Hopefully it has crossed into Canada by now. It's on track to make the Friday delivery that was guaranteed.


----------



## Simonizer

it's here, safe in my shop.


----------



## Double A

Sounds like you might have to really port this one Simon! LOL


----------



## indiansprings

Glad to see the 460 made it, just pm me with the amount of shipping to send it back and I'll get the funds fedxed next day air.
We've had right at 10.5 inches of rain in the last few days, we're in no hurry as we won't be getting into the place we are cutting wood on for quite a while as the landowner wants no tracks and I can't blame him. Do with it what ever you want too, we usually carry five gallons of mix with us, fuel mileage doesn't matter on this saw.lol


----------



## Simonizer

Double A said:


> Sounds like you might have to really port this one Simon! LOL


 
In the words of Josey Wales, "I reckon so".


----------



## Fish

Simonizer said:


> In the words of Josey Wales, "I reckon so".


 
OOOOO........

How bout' a "Bronco Billy" quote??????


----------



## Simonizer

Fish said:


> OOOOO........
> 
> How bout' a "Bronco Billy" quote??????


I have not seen that one.


----------



## Fish

Sondra Locke is the "Yoko Ono" of Clint Eastwood.......


----------



## RiverRat2

indiansprings said:


> Do with it what ever you want too, we usually carry five gallons of mix with us, fuel mileage doesn't matter on this saw.lol



Yeah,,,,,, from the sounds of all the smack talkin thats been goin on,,,, I'm not a fly-in Faller either,,,, LOLOL!!!! when I show up for a job I usually have a 2.5 gal. can full or at least 1/2 full!!!!!


----------



## 04ultra

Hi ....


----------



## Simonizer

Fish said:


> Sondra Locke is the "Yoko Ono" of Clint Eastwood.......


Yes, brilliant analogy.


----------



## Simonizer

04ultra said:


> Hi ....


About time bro!! Cheers!!


----------



## 04ultra

Simonizer said:


> About time bro!! Cheers!!


 
Real busy over here...


----------



## Kwdog75

Are you still selling your "special" 372 pistons?

Ever mod a 372 BBkit? Just curious.


----------



## RiverRat2

04ultra said:


> Real busy over here...



Yeah yeahhh!!! thats what they all say!!!!

good seein ya,,, Wild man!!!!!


----------



## Mastermind

Don't mind me, just waiting for the videos.


----------



## flushcut

opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## Simonizer

Kwdog75 said:


> Are you still selling your "special" 372 pistons?
> 
> Ever mod a 372 BBkit? Just curious.


Yes I will sell you a piston. No I don't play with the big-bore kits. Never had the need to.


----------



## Blowncrewcab

How much for an Extra Special 372xp Piston & Ring? What do reccomend for a ring gap? PM if you want to.


----------



## Simonizer

PM'ed buddy.


----------



## ScottWojo

blsnelling said:


> All they're asking for is a vid of your saws in wood. I don't see that as a very tough request. Why not just do it and shut everyone up?



I hope that the Simonizers and other sponsors at the GTG get taped and posted to youtube. That way you could put two porters side by side with the same saw model and the same wood type and watch em go. Sure one or two cuts may not definitively show bests, but the average times of saw models and times will absolutely prove where the porters stand in ranking.

 And among the sponsors, it would be nice to know who makes the best saw, so the members of the site can understand better the value in what they are paying for.

Like others have said, perhaps a better gauge would be a build off among Sponsors and members. That way you can see how well someone with a Horse rasp does against a full blown machine shop. :msp_sneaky:


----------



## Kwdog75

Blowncrewcab said:


> How much for an Extra Special 372xp Piston & Ring? What do reccomend for a ring gap? PM if you want to.


 
What he said Simon. :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## edisto

ScottWojo said:


> And among the sponsors, it would be nice to know who makes the best saw, so the members of the site can understand better the value in what they are paying for.


 
Especially when they could be getting gains of at least 20% just by paying $100 for a muffler cover.

:crazy1:


----------



## Banacanin

edisto said:


> Especially when they could be getting gains of at least 20% just by paying $100 for a muffler cover.
> 
> :crazy1:


 
I've been saving this one special for you


----------



## Rounder

Just my 2 cents. 

I saw for a living. The "best porter" is kind of a silly way of putting things. It all comes down to personal preference. The guy that does my saws doesn't do anything crazy. Nice gains, and I know I can depend on the saw. I've worked with guys who like stuff that's completely over the top....My saws last a bit longer and most people on here probably wouldn't care for them. I love 'em. Personal preference.

I say leave Simon alone. I don't care about videos. How does the saw feel on the stump? How quickly can I manipulate holding wood with the bar buried? That's all I care about. I deal with whom I'm told does good work, and only from sources I respect greatly.....word gets around.

If people like his stuff, then he'll do well, if not....then he won't. If Simon does indeed build dependable work saws with nice gains, he probably won't go over to well with the cookie cutter club.

On that same note, if his saws are the real deal for fallers, word will get around. It always does amongst us. There are a lot of fantastic saw builders that have never spent a second on this site. Doesn't make them hacks. 

- Sam


----------



## paccity

mtsamloggit said:


> Just my 2 cents.
> 
> I saw for a living. The "best porter" is kind of a silly way of putting things. It all comes down to personal preference. The guy that does my saws doesn't do anything crazy. Nice gains, and I know I can depend on the saw. I've worked with guys who like stuff that's completely over the top....My saws last a bit longer and most people on here probably wouldn't care for them. I love 'em. Personal preference.
> 
> I say leave Simon alone. I don't care about videos. How does the saw feel on the stump? How quickly can I manipulate holding wood with the bar buried? That's all I care about. I deal with whom I'm told does good work, and only from sources I respect greatly.....word gets around.
> 
> If people like his stuff, then he'll do well, if not....then he won't. If Simon does indeed build dependable work saws with nice gains, he probably won't go over to well with the cookie cutter club.
> 
> On that same note, if his saws are the real deal for fallers, word will get around. It always does amongst us. There are a lot of fantastic saw builders that have never spent a second on this site. Doesn't make them hacks.
> 
> - Sam


 
true word's.....


----------



## husq2100

then again, as with most business, marketing and popular dont have to be related to actual good product


----------



## indiansprings

mtsamloggit, excellent choice or words, your right on the money.
Even at the gtg there will be some saws used that prolly wouldn't last a week in the woods or in a commercial firewood business.
The fastest saw isn't the same as the best saw there. Terry has done everything possible to try to make it an equitable test. I've not seen any far fetched claims of performance by Simon. Simply that he has modded a heck of a lot of fallers saws and they repeat their business.
I don't think there is many guys out there willingly to work over a saw for nothing, that's right, Simon is working over the 460 for not one red cent to have a guy he doesn't know from Adam to do a before and after vid showing the gains his work does. How many porters are willing to put there money and time where their mouth is not many. To me that speaks volumes about a guys character.
He's a stand up guy as far as I'm concerned. 

It sure as hell better than trying to sell a modded muffler for 125.00 a pop and claim it gives you a 20 percent gain lol.
It's only 75.00 if you furnish the muffler lol. My 17 year old will mod you one up if you furnish the muffler for 10.00 bucks and his welds look a damn site better.


----------



## Anthony_Va.

indiansprings said:


> mtsamloggit, excellent choice or words, your right on the money.
> Even at the gtg there will be some saws used that prolly wouldn't last a week in the woods or in a commercial firewood business.
> The fastest saw isn't the same as the best saw there. Terry has done everything possible to try to make it an equitable test. I've not seen any far fetched claims of performance by Simon. Simply that he has modded a heck of a lot of fallers saws and they repeat their business.
> I don't think there is many guys out there willingly to work over a saw for nothing, that's right, Simon is working over the 460 for not one red cent to have a guy he doesn't know from Adam to do a before and after vid showing the gains his work does. How many porters are willing to put there money and time where their mouth is not many. To me that speaks volumes about a guys character.
> He's a stand up guy as far as I'm concerned. It sure as hell better than trying to sell a modded muffler for 125.00 a pop and claim it gives you a 20 percent gain lol.
> It's only 75.00 if you furnish the muffler lol. My 17 year old will mod you one up if you furnish the muffler for 10.00 bucks and his welds look a damn site better.


 
I'd kiss his hind-end too, if I were getting a free port job!


----------



## CanadianCarGuy

Most people don't know what a real ported saw should feel like. Making more noise doesn't always mean more power. I am very familiar with all three izers on Vancouver island. I've seen saws that were supposedly ported that had absolutely zero material removed from the cylinder. It kinda pisses me off when people pay good money for porting that doesn't actually get done.


----------



## Gologit

indiansprings said:


> It sure as hell better than trying to sell a modded muffler for 125.00 a pop and claim it gives you a 20 percent gain lol.
> It's only 75.00 if you furnish the muffler lol. My 17 year old will mod you one up if you furnish the muffler for 10.00 bucks and his welds look a damn site better.


 
Well said. The only people that believe, or are impressed by, stuff like that are people who don't know any better. Just like another poster on here said...they think more noise always equals more power and they don't yet have the experience to know that isn't always true.


----------



## indiansprings

Anthony, if the saw is a turd, you can be assured it will be called a turd or worse.lol If it is a runner, it'll be called a runner. I dang sure won't kiss anyone's azz. I purposely picked the most seasoned piece of wood I had here at the house.
I was a little surprised how long it took the stock saw to get through it. I didn't realize it had been laying around that long. It'll either do it or won't. You can be safe betting I'll call a spade a spade, I sure as hell won't be mis-represented in anyway, as I know other AS members might send their saws and hard earned money that way and I dang sure want them to get the straight and skinny as money is just too dang tight to pizz off in the wind. It's going to be a dang tight summer, diesel just hit 4.01 here, it's going to cost a fortune in tractor fuel this year. Don't know how some folks will ever make it. We've raised our wood prices for the first time in years and prolly will raise it again if gas keeps going up. This winter is going to be tough on some folks.


----------



## ScottWojo

indiansprings said:


> It *sure as hell better* than trying to sell a modded muffler for 125.00 a pop and claim it gives you a 20 percent gain lol.
> It's only 75.00 if you furnish the muffler lol. My 17 year old will mod you one up if you furnish the muffler for 10.00 bucks and his welds look a damn site better.



Yeah your right, $1599 for a new "Simonized" 372 with "Special" piston, "sure as hell better."


----------



## eMGunslinger

ScottWojo said:


> Yeah your right, $1599 for a new "Simonized" 372 with "Special" piston, "sure as hell better."


 "That is a saw that I made that had to pass WCB regs. The muffler was made by John Kretz. I like triple ports and I braze them. I did the internal work on that saw, we were charging $435 because Husq would not take the new parts back."
As quoted by Simons talking to me. That is why they were so expensive because they could not return the parts.

It saddens me that people automatically jump to conclusions before finding out the information. Its really easy to ask Simons questions personally. YA KNOW RIGHT? I did I guess I am just on the know with his saws and his saw on ebay. I shopped the product before buying and now I am all knowing of said product.
As such I stand beside said product and I have not even put my hands on it. Rest assured I will next week though

Do unto others as you would expect to be undone to you
"Cheers"-Simonizer


----------



## parrisw

CanadianCarGuy said:


> Most people don't know what a real ported saw should feel like. Making more noise doesn't always mean more power. I am very familiar with all three izers on Vancouver island. I've seen saws that were supposedly ported that had absolutely zero material removed from the cylinder. It kinda pisses me off when people pay good money for porting that doesn't actually get done.


 
3 izers? I know of two, Simon and Walkers, who else?


----------



## Jacob J.

parrisw said:


> 3 izers? I know of two, Simon and Walkers, who else?


 
Paul Reubens recently moved to Victoria, BC. The "Reubenizer"...


----------



## parrisw

Jacob J. said:


> Paul Reubens recently moved to Victoria, BC. The "Reubenizer"...


 
h aha ha ha haha . Hmmmmm, Pee Wee? Didn't he get caught doing you know what in a movie theater?


----------



## Jacob J.

He did, and he'll do the same to any chainsaws he gets his hands on...


----------



## parrisw

Jacob J. said:


> He did, and he'll do the same to any chainsaws he gets his hands on...


 
LOL. Would be hard to hold on to after!


----------



## flushcut

Banacanin said:


> I've been saving this one special for you


 
Yeah but that guy owes the IRS like 6.sumthing million. He can be all that good at math.


----------



## CanadianCarGuy

At least Nizer ports the lower transfers....more than I can say for the other 2


----------



## Jacob J.

flushcut said:


> Yeah but that guy owes the IRS like 6.sumthing million. He can be all that good at math.


 
He's invested heavily in brothels, so he's set for life.


----------



## AUSSIE1

Jacob J. said:


> He's invested heavily in brothels, so he's set for life.


 
In more ways than one!


----------



## edisto

Banacanin said:


> I've been saving this one special for you


 
Why does he remind me of Julian in this picture?


----------



## wigglesworth

Jacob J. said:


> Paul Reubens recently moved to Victoria, BC. The "Reubenizer"...


 Subcribed to his twitter account are we jj?


----------



## belgian

ScottWojo said:


> And among the sponsors, it would be nice to know who makes the best saw, so the members of the site can understand better the value in what they are paying for.



Maybe you could define 'best saw'. 

Before telling other what to do, why don't you start your own thread about side by side comparison with your mufflers and other muffler builders ? What you claim to be as the best muffler around doesn't seem to impress many people here, so there's still a lot of convincing to do. 
To me, it's quite obvious that you have other issues with AS or the sponsors on this site.

BTW. How is your revolutionary "no margin' bar sale technique going nowadays :hmm3grin2orange: ?


----------



## bcorradi

belgian said:


> Maybe you could define 'best saw'.
> 
> Before telling other what to do, why don't you start your own thread about side by side comparison with your mufflers and other muffler builders ? What you claim to be as the best muffler around doesn't seem to impress many people here, so there's still a lot of convincing to do.
> To me, it's quite obvious that you have other issues with AS or the sponsors on this site.
> 
> BTW. How is your revolutionary "no margin' bar sale technique going nowadays :hmm3grin2orange: ?


 
LOL...

The guy is a clown with issues.


----------



## Simonizer

Agreed.


----------



## Troy G

Good thing there is no saw builders named Sodom. I bet they would widen the lower transfer. Likely have to run 20:1 to keep things lubed.


----------



## Mastermind

Troy G said:


> Good thing there is no saw builders named Sodom. I bet they would widen the lower transfer. Likely have to run 20:1 to keep things lubed.


 
Ok the coffee just sprayed from my nose. :msp_mad:


----------



## eMGunslinger

Well my Simons 372 came in by the lovely USPS lady I hit on:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:
Left out of the store, went to the back of the property and cut up some oak logs that were sitting...unfortunately my video camera is broken. I will say though this thing cuts quite fast.
I'll go through it later today and see what the insides are up 2 though


----------



## Simonizer

If you send me that muffler I will port it the way they are normally done. That one had to pass WCB regs.


----------



## SWE#Kipp

Simon check your Pm plz


----------



## Fish

Some of you guys keep leaning towards the "gay" closet......

Not that there is anything wrong with that.....

On this site, we just call you "arborists".........


----------



## Fish

I apologize.........

But what the "heck", no arborists ever read these posts...........


----------



## Simonizer

Fish said:


> I apologize.........
> 
> But what the "heck", no arborists ever read these posts...........


Hey,.....watch your language.


----------



## Fish

Oooops, did I say "Arborist"???


----------



## edisto

Fish said:


> Oooops, did I say "Arborist"???


 
It's pronounced "Arborist".


----------



## Simonizer

Fish said:


> Oooops, did I say "Arborist"???


Hey we live in a world where the garbage man is now a sanitation engineer. Then eventually a "garbologist" lol.


----------



## Fish

shhhhhhh!!!!

"Maid in Manhattan" is on!!!!!!!


----------



## Simonizer

Dave posted a vid on youtube. Google Simonized husqvarna. It is on its way to the UK. Another one of Bill Weber's saws.


----------



## RiverRat2

Simonizer said:


> Dave posted a vid on youtube. Google Simonized husqvarna. It is on its way to the UK. Another one of Bill Weber's saws.



Is this it???

YouTube - SIMONIZED HUSQVARNA HUSKY 372 CHAINSAW FOR SALE


----------



## thechainsawguy

RiverRat2 said:


> Is this it???
> 
> YouTube - SIMONIZED HUSQVARNA HUSKY 372 CHAINSAW FOR SALE


 
Yep,

Dave


----------



## RiverRat2

thechainsawguy said:


> Yep,
> 
> Dave



Cool!!!!!!


----------



## Simonizer

Your saw will be faster than that Rick.


----------



## Simonizer

I held back a bit on that one for WCB compliance.


----------



## flushcut

Fish said:


> But what the "heck", no arborists ever read these posts...........


 
Oh, really!


----------



## parrisw

Simonizer said:


> Your saw will be faster than that Rick.


 
You going to post anything on the build Simon?


----------



## Jacob J.

parrisw said:


> You going to post anything on the build Simon?


 
Cracking the whip, eh?


----------



## parrisw

Jacob J. said:


> Cracking the whip, eh?


 
:msp_smile:

Hey, you said EH! That's a Canadian word!


----------



## Metals406

parrisw said:


> :msp_smile:
> 
> Hey, you said eh! That's a canadian word!


 
lol


----------



## Jacob J.

parrisw said:


> :msp_smile:
> 
> Hey, you said EH! That's a Canadian word!


 
Yeah, I'm getting ready for when our government goes completely fascist and I have to move to Saskatoon.


----------



## Metals406

Jacob J. said:


> Yeah, I'm getting ready for when our government goes completely fascist and I have to move to Saskatoon.


 
Wish you were off on your assertion. 

I'll be moving next door to Will so I can borrow his boat.


----------



## Jacob J.

Metals406 said:


> I'll be moving next door to Will so I can borrow his boat.


 
I'd move next to Will as long as I could be upwind of his place.


----------



## AUSSIE1

Metals406 said:


> Wish you were off on your assertion.
> 
> I'll be moving next door to Will so I can borrow his boat.


 
Just move into his trailer Nate, he doesn't seem to use it!


----------



## Metals406

Jacob J. said:


> I'd move next to Will as long as I could be upwind of his place.


 
:hmm3grin2orange:

True. . . Now that you mentioned it, them English Frostback types do smell like hamsters and Elderberries.

<iframe width="425" height="349" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/QSo0duY7-9s" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Metals406

AUSSIE1 said:


> Just move into his trailer Nate, he doesn't seem to use it!


 
Yeah, he's always too busy on that stupid Arborist website place. :kilt:


----------



## AUSSIE1

Metals406 said:


> Yeah, he's always too busy on that stupid Arborist website place. :kilt:


 
Yeah, after he said he wasn't going to spend much time here!

Anyway, you'll be closer to the boat if you camped in the trailer. Will's missus might as well dish up one more plate from now on!


----------



## parrisw

Jacob J. said:


> Yeah, I'm getting ready for when our government goes completely fascist and I have to move to Saskatoon.


 


Metals406 said:


> Wish you were off on your assertion.
> 
> I'll be moving next door to Will so I can borrow his boat.


 


Jacob J. said:


> I'd move next to Will as long as I could be upwind of his place.


 


AUSSIE1 said:


> Just move into his trailer Nate, he doesn't seem to use it!


 


Metals406 said:


> Yeah, he's always too busy on that stupid Arborist website place. :kilt:


 


AUSSIE1 said:


> Yeah, after he said he wasn't going to spend much time here!
> 
> Anyway, you'll be closer to the boat if you camped in the trailer. Will's missus might as well dish up one more plate from now on!


 
Holy heck! Must be my turn to be bashed on tonight! Oh well, I can take it. Bring it on!

You Yanks wouldn't last a minute over here, you'd be flat out from our Canadian Man Beer, not that Pisswater you drink.


----------



## Rounder

Last I was there, the beer sat quite nicely with me :msp_smile:


----------



## parrisw

mtsamloggit said:


> Last I was there, the beer sat quite nicely with me :msp_smile:


 
Well, then, you didn't drink my beer now did you!


----------



## Metals406

I'd like to argue with you and the beer thing. . . But you guys definitely have beer with more snap to it.

Well, unless it's homebrew beer, then it GAME ON! 

I need to make a trip to BC one of these days. I'm 75 miles from Canada, and I never go there.

Let's see -- what do I need to get across the border these days? A bag of weed, a .50 cal Barrett, and two Ladies-for hire? Do I have to declare the ladies? :msp_tongue:


----------



## parrisw

Metals406 said:


> I'd like to argue with you and the beer thing. . . But you guys definitely have beer with more snap to it.
> 
> Well, unless it's homebrew beer, then it GAME ON!
> 
> I need to make a trip to BC one of these days. I'm 75 miles from Canada, and I never go there.
> 
> Let's see -- what do I need to get across the border these days? A bag of weed, a .50 cal Barrett, and two Ladies-for hire? Do I have to declare the ladies? :msp_tongue:


 
UMMM, yup homebrew sorta, usually do it at a u-brew place, special recipe gets a bottle of scotch added to it, a pint give ya a nice glow-on.

You can take the hairy arm-pitt ladies, we'll keep the rest.


----------



## Metals406

parrisw said:


> UMMM, yup homebrew sorta, usually do it at a u-brew place, special recipe gets a bottle of scotch added to it, a pint give ya a nice glow-on.
> 
> You can take the hairy arm-pitt ladies, we'll keep the rest.


 
Hairy pits on women? Isn't that French Candian territory? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## belgian

parrisw said:


> UMMM, yup homebrew sorta, usually do it at a u-brew place, special recipe gets a bottle of scotch added to it, a pint give ya a nice glow-on.
> 
> You can take the hairy arm-pitt ladies, we'll keep the rest.



Strange folks, them Canadians.....


----------



## Simonizer

Metals406 said:


> Hairy pits on women? Isn't that French Candian territory? :hmm3grin2orange:


Or the Gulf Islands in BC. Half of them look like they have Buckwheat in a head-lock. Yuck! lol.


----------



## brokenbudget

Simonizer said:


> Or the Gulf Islands in BC. Half of them look like they have Buckwheat in a head-lock. Yuck! lol.


 
still better than a crotch lock:jester:


----------



## Metals406

Simonizer said:


> Or the Gulf Islands in BC. Half of them look like they have Buckwheat in a head-lock. Yuck! lol.


 
Ewwww. . . Hahahaha


----------



## Simonizer

brokenbudget said:


> still better than a crotch lock:jester:


 
Yikes, get the FS-45. lol


----------



## brokenbudget

Simonizer said:


> Yikes, get the FS-45. lol


 
you'll need a good muffler mod on it


----------



## Simonizer

thechainsawguy said:


> Yep,
> 
> Dave


Weird how everyone went quiet all of a sudden. This is a relatively tame version and had 60 days falling time on it. That is 360 hrs of hard work in deep cuts. Rick's will be finished this week. I will send it back to him Friday. Don't forget it's mothers day tomorrow, cheers guys, hope you are having a great weekend.


----------



## tlandrum

i would call that a very tame version,hoping to see more out of the one at the build off lol


----------



## Fish

At least my horse came in second.........


----------



## parrisw

Metals406 said:


> Hairy pits on women? Isn't that French Candian territory? :hmm3grin2orange:


 


Simonizer said:


> Or the Gulf Islands in BC. Half of them look like they have Buckwheat in a head-lock. Yuck! lol.


 
LOL, I was think the same thing. Hippie Salt Spring Island BC. Or French girls maybe??? Don't know.


----------



## Terry Syd

When I was hich-hicking through Europe I enjoyed the slim, trim French girls. Lovely women to romp with, I could forgive the harry pits, but....I soon became aware that many of them had padded bras. Call it false advertising, but I did manage to overlook this bit of pumped up pretensions in every case.


----------



## eMGunslinger

Terry Syd said:


> When I was hich-hicking through Europe I enjoyed the slim, trim French girls. Lovely women to romp with, I could forgive the harry pits, but....I soon became aware that many of them had padded bras. Call it false advertising, but I did manage to overlook this bit of pumped up pretensions in every case.


 
This is funny but do what??


----------



## ScottWojo

Terry Syd said:


> When I was hich-hicking through Europe I enjoyed the slim, trim French girls. Lovely women to romp with, I could forgive the harry pits, but....I soon became aware that many of them had padded bras. Call it false advertising, but I did manage to overlook this bit of pumped up pretensions in every case.


 

Well, you at least know they were past puberty with the pits. Wouldn't want to land in a French prison...Ever.


----------



## Simonizer

I want to thank you guys south of the border for your business. I appreciate it.:msp_smile:


----------



## RiverRat2

Jacob J. said:


> Yeah, I'm getting ready for when our government goes completely fascist and I have to* move to Saskatoon*.



I'm a step ahead of You JJ,,,,

I'm planning on going there later this summer,,, also Prince Albert, Saskatchewan, Victoria, BC (and see Will) and Cambell River, BC! (to see Simon)!!!!!!!



parrisw said:


> You Yanks wouldn't last a minute over here, you'd be flat out from our Canadian Man Beer, not that Pisswater you drink.




Some of us drink a bit of home brewed Stout,,,,, You might be surprised!!! LOLOL


----------



## parrisw

RiverRat2 said:


> I'm a step ahead of You JJ,,,,
> 
> I'm planning on going there later this summer,,, also Prince Albert, Saskatchewan, Victoria, BC (and see Will) and Cambell River, BC! (to see Simon)!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of us drink a bit of home brewed Stout,,,,, You might be surprised!!! LOLOL


 
:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Simonizer

RiverRat2 said:


> I'm a step ahead of You JJ,,,,
> 
> I'm planning on going there later this summer,,, also Prince Albert, Saskatchewan, Victoria, BC (and see Will) and Cambell River, BC! (to see Simon)!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of us drink a bit of home brewed Stout,,,,, You might be surprised!!! LOLOL


I will make sure the shop fridge is full buddy.


----------



## madhatte

Simonizer said:


> I will make sure the shop fridge is full buddy.



Priorities! Can't do any proper BS'n without a full fridge!


----------



## Simonizer

madhatte said:


> Priorities! Can't do any proper BS'n without a full fridge!


Yes, and as the fridge empties, the BS tends to get deeper lol.


----------



## madhatte

Natural Law right there. No BS.


----------



## RiverRat2

Prawns are good!!!!!! Especially with good cold beer!!!!


----------



## Simonizer

RiverRat2 said:


> Prawns are good!!!!!! Especially with good cold beer!!!!


Those were caught in the Portland canal up in Stewart BC. The canal splits back and forth between BC and Alaska. Great halibut fishing up there, very pristine waters. Lot's of ocean, very few humans lol.


----------



## RiverRat2

Simonizer said:


> Those were caught in the Portland canal up in Stewart BC. The canal splits back and forth between BC and Alaska. Great halibut fishing up there, very pristine waters. Lot's of ocean, very few humans lol.



Yeah thats what Ive found researching the area...

Looking forward to it!!!! some large Grizzly bears up that way @ fish creek as well!!!!


----------



## RiverRat2

brokenbudget said:


> still better than a crotch lock:jester:



I dont know???? Either way is Good!!!!



Simonizer said:


> Or the Gulf Islands in BC. Half of them look like they have Buckwheat in a head-lock. Yuck! lol.


LOLOL!!!!


----------



## parrisw

Simonizer said:


> Those were caught in the Portland canal up in Stewart BC. The canal splits back and forth between BC and Alaska. Great halibut fishing up there, very pristine waters. Lot's of ocean, very few humans lol.


 
Loads of good prawns around here Simon. Sannich inlet is a great spot.


----------



## RiverRat2

Simonizer said:


> Weird how everyone went quiet all of a sudden. This is a relatively tame version and had 60 days falling time on it. That is 360 hrs of hard work in deep cuts. Rick's will be finished this week. I will send it back to him Friday. Don't forget it's mothers day tomorrow, cheers guys, hope you are having a great weekend.


 
Thanks for the update Simon,,,I have been out of pocket for the last week and virtually no Internet access,,,

by the looks of your Avatar and the prawns in the sig,,, your weekend was nice!!!!!

Good On ya!!!!!




parrisw said:


> Loads of good prawns around here Simon. Sannich inlet is a great spot.



Do you pull a sportsman size trawl for them Will or just a large monofiliment cast net???


----------



## MR4WD

Simonizer said:


> Those were caught in the Portland canal up in Stewart BC. The canal splits back and forth between BC and Alaska. Great halibut fishing up there, very pristine waters. Lot's of ocean, very few humans lol.


 
I was with a friend who dove for prawns a bit larger in size than those in Kitimat. Good eatin critters!


----------



## 04ultra




----------



## parrisw

RiverRat2 said:


> Do you pull a sportsman size trawl for them Will or just a large monofiliment cast net???


 
We use traps. Look like crab traps.


----------



## wendell

Simonizer said:


> I will put a case in with Doug's 372, cans of course. Maybe Kokanee, made in Creston BC. Throw it on Ice at the GTG. On me guys. Cheers.


 
Thank you,Simon!! I've been trying to remember the name of that beer for years. I had it on tap at a little bar on one of my trips to a hot springs across the border when I lived in CDA, ID. It is amazing!! Can't wait to have it again.


----------



## Simonizer

I will have to send the beer separately. I got flack at the post office about it being with Rick's saw!!


----------



## tdi-rick

Mmmm, beer and prawns


----------



## Simonizer

tdi-rick said:


> Mmmm, beer and prawns


Yes, should be a great time there. I hope Rick's saw does well.


----------



## SWE#Kipp

Thank you Simon for the topnotch service and a great product


----------



## Simonizer

SWE#Kipp said:


> Thank you Simon for the topnotch service and a great product


You are very welcome.


----------



## Chris J.

SWE#Kipp said:


> Thank you Simon for the topnotch service and a great product


 
Kipp, are the saws in your signature Simonized saws?


----------



## GA_Boy

So 599 posts and 2+ months later, did Indiansprings get the saw back or WHAT?


----------



## SWE#Kipp

Nope sadly ,,, but very tempted to upgrade my stable now 

I got a "taylor made" piston from Simon for my 372xpgw and the comp went out the roof 

The piston was/is a beauty


----------



## GA_Boy

SWE#Kipp said:


> Nope sadly ,,, but very tempted to upgrade my stable now
> 
> I got a "taylor made" piston from Simon for my 372xpgw and the comp went out the roof
> 
> The piston was/is a beauty


 
pop up?


----------



## SWE#Kipp

GA_Boy said:


> pop up?


 
Yes, but for more details then so you will have to ask Simon


----------



## indiansprings

GA Boy the saw is in transit. It should be here this week. I told Simon on the frontside I was in no hurry. I got it shipped to him late.

I've been busier than I ever dreamed we'd be at this time of year, we've done quite a bit of storm clean up after the Joplin tornado.

I think it will be here by Friday, as soon as it does, it'll get videoed and I'll put the before and after vids up. We're looking forward to running it. I've been so dang tired the last couple of weeks when I hit the house, the last thing I want to do is mess with a saw after running one all day. The combination of heat and humidity has been a killer the last 3 or 4 days. My old azz is dragging big time.


----------



## GA_Boy

It's all good pops.. i mean indiansprings. 
Get to it when ya can and i look forward to seeing the vids. Thanks in advance.


----------



## indiansprings

POPS! Hell, I've felt more like great gramps the last few nights.lol I sure can tell I've lost a step in this dang 93 degree 99% humidity weather. I don't know how you young studs do it anymore. It's not the sawing that is eating me up, it's the loading, dragging limbs that is getting to me, just the basic groundie work. Thank goodness for front end loaders!


----------



## GA_Boy

It's the heat and humidity man, it sucks the life right out of ya. Frequent breaks in the shade and water are necessary.


----------



## spacemule

<iframe width="425" height="349" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/30Ty1fwVxwY" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## RiverRat2

*Its here!!!!*

Mine hit OC on Tuesday but I already had my week set,,,

Picked it up this afternoon and barely had time to get it dressed, fueled, lubed, and cranked before dark,,,

Shes wearing a 24"Husky bar w73LGX

made a few cuts and so far,,, so good!!!!

Gonna go drop a couple tomorrow and bust em up and see what its got!!!

I dont have any vids capability but We will see,,,:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Simonizer

Have fun with it Rick, would be good to put 10 tanks through it before the competition/GTG.


----------



## RiverRat2

*That's My Plan!!!!*



Simonizer said:


> Have fun with it Rick, would be good to put 10 tanks through it before the competition/GTG.



I'm Working on that just Mixed 2.5 gals. non ethanol 93 octane/Stihl Ultra @ 40:1 both of my nephews have a bunch of Fire wood that needs blocking up, Should be able to run 5 tanks through this afternoon and tomorrow Morning, Hope fully then get 5 more tomorrow evening and Sunday Morning before Mass!!!!!!!

It should be ready to Rock then!!!!


----------



## Simonizer

RiverRat2 said:


> I'm Working on that just Mixed 2.5 gals. non ethanol 93 octane/Stihl Ultra @ 40:1 both of my nephews have a bunch of Fire wood that needs blocking up, Should be able to run 5 tanks through this afternoon and tomorrow Morning, Hope fully then get 5 more tomorrow evening and Sunday Morning before Mass!!!!!!!
> 
> It should be ready to Rock then!!!!


The more through it the better. If you can put 50 tanks through it that would be great. Then we can lean it out a tad. About an 1/8th on the High speed needle.


----------



## RiverRat2

Simonizer said:


> The more through it the better. If you can put 50 tanks through it that would be great. Then we can lean it out a tad. About an 1/8th on the High speed needle.



I understand,,, 10 is real do-able,,, 50 is gonna be a bit of a stretch... before the 18th LOLOL!!! 
I put 3.5 through it this evening and should get the same amount in the morning,,,
Im gonna try and post some pics if i can get someone to imbed them for me
View attachment 186255
View attachment 186256
View attachment 186257
View attachment 186258


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RiverRat2 said:


> I understand,,, 10 is real do-able,,, 50 is gonna be a bit of a stretch... before the 18th LOLOL!!!
> I put 3.5 through it this evening and should get the same amount in the morning,,,
> Im gonna try and post some pics if i can get someone to imbed them for me
> View attachment 186255
> View attachment 186256
> View attachment 186257
> View attachment 186258


 
Here you go.


----------



## RiverRat2

RiverRat2 said:


> I understand,,, 10 is real do-able,,, 50 is gonna be a bit of a stretch... before the 18th LOLOL!!!
> I put 3.5 through it this evening and should get the same amount in the morning,,,
> Im gonna try and post some pics if i can get someone to imbed them for me



Here is whats eating my lunch for run time on the saw,, the skidsteer has a busted hose to one of the track drive motors and I have to get it fixed,,, worked on it till 1030 last night just to get the hose off,,:bang:
View attachment 186298
View attachment 186299
View attachment 186300

not to mention the stumpgrinder operator didnt finish a job we had promised,, so had to stop break in time on the buildoff saw,,, and go finish that one too!!!:bang::bang:


----------



## Simonizer

RiverRat2 said:


> Here is whats eating my lunch for run time on the saw,, the skidsteer has a busted hose to one of the track drive motors and I have to get it fixed,,, worked on it till 1030 last night just to get the hose off,,:bang:
> View attachment 186298
> View attachment 186299
> View attachment 186300
> 
> not to mention the stumpgrinder operator didnt finish a job we had promised,, so had to stop break in time on the buildoff saw,,, and go finish that one too!!!:bang::bang:


How is it pulling now?


----------



## RiverRat2

Simonizer said:


> How is it pulling now?



Very well!!!

almost 12 tanks :msp_smile: just about to mix a new 2.5 gallons hopefully 25 tanks by the GTG,,, should I stay @ 40:1 on the mix ratio???


----------



## tlandrum

gtg gas is goint to be 40-1


----------



## Chris J.

RiverRat2 said:


> I understand,,, 10 is real do-able,,, 50 is gonna be a bit of a stretch... before the 18th LOLOL!!!
> I put 3.5 through it this evening and should get the same amount in the morning,,,
> Im gonna try and post some pics if i can get someone to imbed them for me
> View attachment 186255
> View attachment 186256
> View attachment 186257
> View attachment 186258




For some reason I can't get the images to open at all :help:.


----------



## RiverRat2

View attachment 186641
View attachment 186638
View attachment 186639
View attachment 186640





Chris J. said:


> For some reason I can't get the images to open at all :help:.



Sure you wont change your mind and ride with me???????


----------



## RiverRat2

tlandrum2002 said:


> gtg gas is goint to be 40-1



Cool!!!!


----------



## indiansprings

Glad to see yours arrived, mine should be here any day. I better call the local PO to see if the post mistresses is holding it.lol
It sure sounds like you like it, my parrot picked your saw to be in the top five, it's got to be a winner!
In the hay fields this week, I've have the wife keep an eye out for it.


----------



## Chris J.

RiverRat2 said:


> ...
> 
> Sure you wont change your mind and ride with me???????




And run the risk of seeing Stumpy is his Daisy Duke outfit ?


----------



## Simonizer

Chris J. said:


> And run the risk of seeing Stumpy is his Daisy Duke outfit ?


Yikes!


----------



## RiverRat2

Chris J. said:


> And run the risk of seeing Stumpy is his Daisy Duke outfit ?



Yeah that is kinda freakish sounding!!!! Suddenly Im getting a visual,,,, and its not pretty!!!!!




Simonizer said:


> Yikes!




Yeah,,, Huh????


----------



## Simonizer

A thong would be REALLY scary lmao.


----------



## woodgrenade

indiansprings said:


> Glad to see yours arrived, mine should be here any day. I better call the local PO to see if the post mistresses is holding it.lol
> It sure sounds like you like it, my parrot picked your saw to be in the top five, it's got to be a winner!
> In the hay fields this week, I've have the wife keep an eye out for it.


 
Run it yet?


----------



## Simonizer

Just left a message on Doug's phone. I just picked up the saw from the post office. It has been sitting there for 2 weeks and no phone call!!!. They told me they smelled gas so held it there. Jackasses. Now Canada Post is on rotating strikes!! I guess I can try UPS but it cost me $78 just for brokerage before they released it to me over a month ago. Saw runs fantastic, just seems scared of flying. Doug had a problem getting it here as well. Bit of a gong-show. Every other saw has come and gone with no hitches at all.


----------



## MacLaren

Simonizer said:


> Just left a message on Doug's phone. I just picked up the saw from the post office. It has been sitting there for 2 weeks and no phone call!!!. They told me they smelled gas so held it there. Jackasses. Now Canada Post is on rotating strikes!! I guess I can try UPS but it cost me $78 just for brokerage before they released it to me over a month ago. Saw runs fantastic, just seems scared of flying. Doug had a problem getting it here as well. Bit of a gong-show. Every other saw has come and gone with no hitches at all.


 
So, will indiansprings get his saw? Is this the one your talkin about?


----------



## Simonizer

Yes, Doug sent me a 460. I told him I will do it for free if he pays parts and shipping. It is done, runs like a champ. Not doing him any good in my shop though. I am waiting for a call from him to see how we can get it there.


----------



## MacLaren

Simonizer said:


> Yes, Doug sent me a 460. I told him I will do it for free if he pays parts and shipping. It is done, runs like a champ. Not doing him any good in my shop though. I am waiting for a call from him to see how we can get it there.


 
Holy Cow. That sux about the post office. I would think the least they could have done was call you. Thats not good man. Thats just bad business outta the Post office. IMO.


----------



## Simonizer

He got a major run-around trying to send it too. When it finally got here, the guy said he needed $75.60 CAD to release it to me. UPS.


----------



## Simonizer

Anyone sending me saws from USA PLEASE put "repair and return" on declaration. Save tons of money and headaches. Thanks guys.


----------



## Stihl Crazy

Simonizer said:


> Anyone sending me saws from USA PLEASE put "repair and return" on declaration. Save tons of money and headaches. Thanks guys.


 
Doesn't work all the time, but will the majority of the time.


----------



## Island Faller

*Simonized saws do rip!!*

I see there are a few skeptics out there, I hope I can help a bit, first off, I'm a newbie to the site, what a great place for info!
I have been using Walker saws for what seems ever, they run good, cut fast and take a beating, they do not go down easy.
Now however I have some of Simon's saws, holy crap, they pull like mad.
I really do feel he has good saw building knowledge, they are well above anything Walkers put out. Having said that, Walkerized saws are another great choice, I don't think, you will go wrong with either.
For all the people needing vid prof, I will take some video next week at work while falling for all to enjoy, you will see the Walkerized and the Simonized side by side!!


----------



## parrisw

Island Faller said:


> I see there are a few skeptics out there, I hope I can help a bit, first off, I'm a newbie to the site, what a great place for info!
> I have been using Walker saws for what seems ever, they run good, cut fast and take a beating, they do not go down easy.
> Now however I have some of Simon's saws, holy crap, they pull like mad.
> I really do feel he has good saw building knowledge, they are well above anything Walkers put out. Having said that, Walkerized saws are another great choice, I don't think, you will go wrong with either.
> For all the people needing vid prof, I will take some video next week at work while falling for all to enjoy, you will see the Walkerized and the Simonized side by side!!


 
Awesome. Good to have a local faller on here. I'm down in Victoria. Can't wait to see some vids.


----------



## mdavlee

Sounds good. I like falling videos. I bet you're probably cutting 3-4' or bigger too.


----------



## RiverRat2

parrisw said:


> Awesome. Good to have a local faller on here. I'm down in Victoria. Can't wait to see some vids.



I will be in Victoria this time next week!!!!! Look out!!! Better have some of that good Canadian homebrew beer good and cold!!!! Ehhhh?



Simonizer said:


> Anyone sending me saws from USA PLEASE put "repair and return" on declaration. Save tons of money and headaches. Thanks guys.



Yeah I only had the problem shipping my 365/372 to Canada,, did not get Return repair on the declaration paper,,, put it on the shipping label,,, cost me 80.00+ must get it on the declaration paperwork

where the form ask for what it is,,,,, just say machinery parts, value @ 100.00 

Had no problem coming home,,, I drained the tank, pulled the fuel line off the carb inlet tube blew the fuel out if the fueline/filter with the filter out of the tank,,, let it air dry for acouple of days before I shipped,,, wrapped it good, double bagged no fuel smell problems

I have a simonized saw,,, it does have a lot of torque,,, Pulls a 32" bar with semi skip chain very well in wood over 30"
its not quite broken in yet,,, but its getting there!!!!


----------



## Island Faller

*Simonized saws*

Yes I'll be posting some rather large trees, using both builder's saws, as said before, they are both wonderful saws, but, there is something just unique in the way Simon's pulls, not just up top in the revs, all through the range of RPM's, people, don't be so tough on Simon, he is a builder of wicked saws, and as he says, you CAN GO ELSEWHERE, but why?
Just a small note as well, if these saws work up here in BC, they will perform like mad for you wherever you are, as I'm sure you all know, our trees here tend to be on the large side, rather great proving grounds for a falling saw I'd say!!
I and the rest of our crew are sold!!


----------



## parrisw

RiverRat2 said:


> I will be in Victoria this time next week!!!!! Look out!!! Better have some of that good Canadian homebrew beer good and cold!!!! Ehhhh?


 
I hate to disapoint, but I'm all out of my homebrew beer! PM me your dates here, and we'll see if we can have a lilttle visit or something.



Island Faller said:


> I and the rest of our crew are sold!!


 
Until you run one of my saws!!!!! LOL.


----------



## AUSSIE1

taxmantoo said:


> I'm responding way late to this, but wasn't Smokey the guy who got caught running a 7/8 scale replica of a stock car? Now if that isn't creative cheating I don't know what is. It would have about 80% of the aerodynamic drag of the real thing.


 
Dunno mate, others would have better knowledge on the man than me. I remember his engines being torn down for scrutiny due to their efficiency on the track.

I could be wrong, correct me if I am, it was some time ago.


----------



## indiansprings

The saw not being here is no fault of Simon's, it got hung up in the postal service, Simon was kind enough to let me know about it. When the saw gets here I'll put up the video's as promised. Simon has done everything he was supposed to, I had told him I wasn't in any big hurry away, it's typically our slowest time of the year due to farming obligations. The charges have nothing to do with customs but after calling UPS and raising hell because I clearly labeled it repair and return, UPS told me it was their international transfer fee, that anything going UPS standard ground will get popped for the fee. I told them the US Postal service as pathetic as it may be will be handling the next saw I ship. I don't think anyone has anything to worry about performance wise after Simon's saw performance at the Tenn. saw off. I'm sure it will be performing better than the saw was before mods. The video's will tell the story. I betting on Simon. He is straight as a arrow as far as I'm concerned, no one should have no concerns about sending him work, he is a class act all the way. I think that he more than proved this by porting a saw for free to enter in TLandrum's work saw contest, and doing this saw for free to squelch the doubting Thomas's. How many guys are going to do that to demonstrate the quality of their work? Not very damn many!


----------



## Terry Syd

I recall some of the Smokey stories, yeah the 7/8 scale thing was for real. He apparently asked the scruitners for the specs on a new model of car (forget what it was) - the bugger then changed the specs and built a racer to those specs. Unfortunately, another fellow entered another car which was the same model. When the measurements didn't add up, they figured out what had happened.

Another trick he pulled was filling the roll cage tubing with water before being weighed in. He had drain plugs installed on the bottom of the tubing to drain the cage before the race. 

Some of the tricks weren't really cheating, just clever. Like putting an extra large diameter fuel hose on the fuel tank to extend the fuel mileage. They pulled the tank off of that car to check it and he still had enough fuel left in the hose to drive back to his pit crew.


----------



## indiansprings

Simon, send it regular mail if you can! PM me what I owe you so I can get you some money sent! Don't want you hanging out. No biggie on it not being here, just glad to know it's safe.:msp_smile:
I've been buried with hay the last couple of weeks, the neighboring farmer fell 14' and landed across a gate, he got two 17" titanium rods and bolts and screws in his back as a result and me and the boys have been doing all his farm work. We've literally been going from 6:30 to dark thirty on most days, tonight we all came in at 11:00 with the wife pizzed over fixing a good supper to sit and get cold. We have to raise the feed lines in his broiler houses tonight at 2:00 am in one house and at 5:00 am in the other as they are catching the chickens to go to the processor around 10:00, they can't have any food in their system prior to slaughter. It's going to be a long day tomorrow. We've got around 50 heifer calves to work on Friday, I don't see the saws coming out for another couple weeks anyway. Thanks for the patience on your end!


----------



## Johny Utah

ScottWojo said:


> Yeah your right, $1599 for a new "Simonized" 372 with "Special" piston, "sure as hell better."



That seems like a lot of money for something that isn't going to see a race track or a dyno.


----------



## Andyshine77

RiverRat2 said:


> I will be in Victoria this time next week!!!!! Look out!!! Better have some of that good Canadian homebrew beer good and cold!!!! Ehhhh?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I only had the problem shipping my 365/372 to Canada,, did not get Return repair on the declaration paper,,, put it on the shipping label,,, cost me 80.00+ must get it on the declaration paperwork
> 
> where the form ask for what it is,,,,, just say machinery parts, value @ 100.00
> 
> Had no problem coming home,,, I drained the tank, pulled the fuel line off the carb inlet tube blew the fuel out if the fueline/filter with the filter out of the tank,,, let it air dry for acouple of days before I shipped,,, wrapped it good, double bagged no fuel smell problems
> 
> I have a simonized saw,,, it does have a lot of torque,,, Pulls a 32" bar with semi skip chain very well in wood over 30"
> its not quite broken in yet,,, but its getting there!!!!


 
Wish I knew this about a month a go. Sent a saw to Canada the end of May and it's who knows where, my PO said it's in Canada but it's nowhere to be found. So what's the deal with Canada's PO?


----------



## indiansprings

Crap, with this info from Andy, send the sucker UPS, declare it machine parts, repaired and returned on the customs declaration. Sounds like they are on full strike vs part time strike.


----------



## parrisw

Andyshine77 said:


> Wish I knew this about a month a go. Sent a saw to Canada the end of May and it's who knows where, MY PO said it's in Canada but it's nowhere to be found. So what's the deal with Canada's PO?


 
A bunch of whiny cry babies are on strike.


----------



## Simonizer

parrisw said:


> I hate to disapoint, but I'm all out of my homebrew beer! PM me your dates here, and we'll see if we can have a lilttle visit or something.
> 
> 
> 
> Until you run one of my saws!!!!! LOL.


 
Why didn't you send one of your saws to the TN GTG? Sounds like it would have made us all look bad.


----------



## Johny Utah

parrisw said:


> A bunch of whiny cry babies are on strike.


 
The gov is forcing the lazy tits back to work this week or early next week so we can all get our mail up here. Don't worry you should get your saw by Christmas.


----------



## Simonizer

They are apparently legislated back to work tomorrow. I don't like to see people lose their jobs but the system will eventually go by the way of the Dodo bird. The internet has made that system obsolete on almost every level. The scraps left over are being devoured by Purolater, Loomis, UPS,....PS I wouldn't call them lazy Mr.Utah. The CEO's making $20M a year are the ones that cause companies to fold in many cases. Anyone that wakes up and puts in a days work to support welfare bums and losers is A-Ok in my books, be it a McDonald's employee or a brain surgeon.


----------



## Chris J.

ScottWojo said:


> .................... :spam: .................... :spam: .................... :spam: .................... :spam:....................
> 
> No offense, Simon may be the best sandpaper spinning engine builder in the world. I just thought that doing so in open forum was always frowned upon. I know he can get his own forum subcategory...But There are other engine modders who most likely are more qualified saying less. I guess that the GtG will decide that for the most part.
> .................... :spam: .................... :spam: .................... :spam: .................... :spam:....................


 

Hey, Scott, what are your thoughts on how the Simonized 372 did at the Build-Off GTG? His saw didn't win, but the times for the top six saws was basically a matter of splitting hairs.


----------



## Simonizer

Scott has been very quiet lately. Might be learning how to weld or something.


----------



## dave k

Well I've had my Simonized 372 for several weeks now and can say without any second thought's I will be a repeat customer .For those of you that don't know I bought the saw from AS member Thechainsawguy ( Dave ) who is a great guy to deal with and Simon had no problems answering a few questions which he didn't have to and has been most helpful. My saw is running a 8 pin sprocket with 24" bar in mostly hardwood with very good results. My self and WYK will be doing a bit more messing around with the modded and standard saws soon and Im sure will be a vidieo of the antics 
So a very big thank you Simon and Dave !!


----------



## Simonizer

You are very welcome Dave. Never hesitate to contact me. Cheers buddy.


----------



## RiverRat2

Chris J. said:


> Hey, Scott, what are your thoughts on how the Simonized 372 did at the Build-Off GTG? His saw didn't win, but the times for the top six saws was basically a matter of splitting hairs.




My Simonized 372 still needs about 30 more tanks of fuel through it to be broken in and a tweak on the carb I feel it did very well @ TN GTG,,, It has gobbs of torque and has since I first fired it up upon reciept back from Canada,,, wille trying to get it broken in I was running a 32" bar on it and was amazed @ how well it pulled buried in a 30+" sweet gum log,,,, my nephew ran it a tank or so when I got too hot,,,,, and he thought it was my 390XP until he looked @ the sticker on the recoil,,, then he accused me of something,,,, I wont repeat what he said!!!!
It has a very broad powerband and just seems to keep on pulling!!!! It will be great to use when I get a few trees to fall and it seems to get stronger with every tank... 

I really like it alot,,,


----------



## Taxmantoo

indiansprings said:


> UPS told me it was their international transfer fee, that anything going UPS standard ground will get popped for the fee.



Then they can darn well disclose said fee at the time they agree to deliver it for a certain (much smaller than the surprise fee) price. Unless, of course, they like class action suits. 

UPS “Brokerage fee” class-action « Ronblog


----------



## AUSSIE1

Simonizer said:


> Why didn't you send one of your saws to the TN GTG? Sounds like it would have made us all look bad.


 
It looks healthy for sure!


----------



## wyk

That's what porting brings to a sawyer. You can run a longer bar, and oftentimes better than it ran a shorter bar previously, on a smaller chassis. It's a no-brainer for cutters.



RiverRat2 said:


> My Simonized 372 still needs about 30 more tanks of fuel through it to be broken in and a tweak on the carb I feel it did very well @ TN GTG,,, It has gobbs of torque and has since I first fired it up upon reciept back from Canada,,, wille trying to get it broken in I was running a 32" bar on it and was amazed @ how well it pulled buried in a 30+" sweet gum log,,,, my nephew ran it a tank or so when I got too hot,,,,, and he thought it was my 390XP until he looked @ the sticker on the recoil,,, then he accused me of something,,,, I wont repeat what he said!!!!
> It has a very broad powerband and just seems to keep on pulling!!!! It will be great to use when I get a few trees to fall and it seems to get stronger with every tank...
> 
> I really like it alot,,,


----------



## parrisw

Simonizer said:


> Why didn't you send one of your saws to the TN GTG? Sounds like it would have made us all look bad.


 
Shipping costs back and fourth scared me off. 


Just giving ya a hard time simon.


----------



## Johny Utah

Simonizer said:


> They are apparently legislated back to work tomorrow. I don't like to see people lose their jobs but the system will eventually go by the way of the Dodo bird. The internet has made that system obsolete on almost every level. The scraps left over are being devoured by Purolater, Loomis, UPS,....PS I wouldn't call them lazy Mr.Utah. The CEO's making $20M a year are the ones that cause companies to fold in many cases. Anyone that wakes up and puts in a days work to support welfare bums and losers is A-Ok in my books, be it a McDonald's employee or a brain surgeon.


 
Most of them are very nice people, but the whole union things just makes asses out of otherwise nice people. The mail system should be privatized for better service and less politics.


----------



## Simonizer

parrisw said:


> Shipping costs back and fourth scared me off.
> 
> 
> Just giving ya a hard time simon.


No worries, you will be running one of my saws soon. Resistance is futile, you WILL be assimilated.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Simonizer said:


> No worries, you will be running one of my saws soon. Resistance is futile, you WILL be assimilated.


 
As bad as I hate to admit it. Simon does build a strong saw. 
I got to run one at the TN GTG. 
That was the best part of the GTG. I got to run other builders saws side by side. Otherwise I would probably never have the opprtunity to do so. I've got allot to learn on building saws still yet.


----------



## Simonizer

stumpyshusky said:


> As bad as I hate to admit it. Simon does build a strong saw.
> I got to run one at the TN GTG.
> That was the best part of the GTG. I got to run other builders saws side by side. Otherwise I would probably never have the opprtunity to do so. I've got allot to learn on building saws still yet.


Glad you liked it Stumpy. Modding saws is an ongoing learning experience. For all of us. The biggest and best secret is to only do one change at a time and re-test. If you change two things, you don't know what had the most significant impact. It takes time, lots of time. The other secret is consistency and tolerances. Once I am happy with a particular saw, everything is documented and the machining is +/- 0.002" on everything I touch. Every saw should ideally run like the last.


----------



## RiverRat2

stumpyshusky said:


> As bad as I hate to admit it. Simon does build a strong saw.
> I got to run one at the TN GTG.
> That was the best part of the GTG. I got to run other builders saws side by side. Otherwise I would probably never have the opprtunity to do so. I've got allot to learn on building saws still yet.



Stumpy did it have the 28" bar on it when you ran it,,, After the competition???

If so I apologize that Chain was way dull,, I had left my 24" bar @ home so the competition chain with 5 cuts on it was in my tool box,,, You would have seen a big difference with a sharp chain,,, Sorry about that,,,


----------



## Simonizer

MCW said:


> I'll chime in a bit here because at this stage of the thread there is no way in hell I would ever contemplate getting a Simonised saw.
> Customers do demand proof or evidence of the type of work you do Simon, particularly when you offer no significant advantage at this stage over other builders on this site. Problem is that you've come in bragging about how many work saws you have out there and just how good they are yet not once have you really backed it up.
> 
> I also run work saws from another saw builder on this site and couldn't be happier. Without any real, solid input from yourself why would I change and give your saws a shot?
> 
> Hiding behind your obviously high IQ and witty (read: sarcastic) remarks will not get you extra customers. Maybe you do build good saws or maybe you're just an over qualified little smart arsed brat who "thinks" he's a good saw builder? We've all seen them before. After all this is the modern age where anybody online can blow their own trumpet about how good they are and never feel that they may have to back up their very own hype with hard facts. Also the fact that you're an engineer means diddley squat when it comes to building saws. Remember that you're "modifying" them, not designing them.
> 
> I'll give you the benefit of the doubt for now as I'm "semi" confident you know what you're doing and I'm a long way from Canada to chase up and talk to loggers that are using your saws. I'll let other guys here sort that side of things out but you do need to whack a few videos on here to get some cred, otherwise you're just all talk and that won't get any of my business...
> 
> 
> By the way, I ran AUSSIE1's home modified 371XP last year with BB kit that was an absolute weapon. This is a guy that mods saws out of pure enjoyment in his back shed yet does an excellent job. He never even bragged about it, he let me do that for him  Maybe you could learn something by that?


Ah, the good old days. lol. I guess I was a bit cocky though. Thanks for putting up with my arrogance at times. Cheers guys, glad we are all buddies now.PS. MCW had every right to post that, he is a good guy.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

Simonizer said:


> Glad you liked it Stumpy. Modding saws is an ongoing learning experience. For all of us. The biggest and best secret is to only do one change at a time and re-test. If you change two things, you don't know what had the most significant impact. It takes time, lots of time. The other secret is consistency and tolerances. Once I am happy with a particular saw, everything is documented and the machining is +/- 0.002" on everything I touch. Every saw should ideally run like the last.


 
Thats my biggest goal is repeatability. Even if they aint the fastest(yet)LOL. at least sombody can know what they're getting.



RiverRat2 said:


> Stumpy did it have the 28" bar on it when you ran it,,, After the competition???
> 
> If so I apologize that Chain was way dull,, I had left my 24" bar @ home so the competition chain with 5 cuts on it was in my tool box,,, You would have seen a big difference with a sharp chain,,, Sorry about that,,,


 
I believe It was the 28". I noticed it was a tat dull & judged the saw accordingly. It & the rest of the top saws that I ran had a different feel to the power curve than my saws.


----------



## MCW

Simonizer said:


> Ah, the good old days. lol. I guess I was a bit cocky though. Thanks for putting up with my arrogance at times. Cheers guys, glad we are all buddies now.PS. MCW had every right to post that, he is a good guy.



Awe shucks... Fanks Simon...

Seriously though I think you're well and truly in the AS crowd now  And you've proven to build a good saw too which is dandy  Delightful in fact!


----------



## Simonizer

Lol, thanks and have a good weekend.


----------



## parrisw

Simonizer said:


> No worries, you will be running one of my saws soon. Resistance is futile, you WILL be assimilated.


 
I will be?


----------



## MacLaren

Simon makes an awesome saw. No doubt about that.


----------



## rmihalek

RiverRat2 said:


> My Simonized 372 still needs about 30 more tanks of fuel through it to be broken in


 
Why such a prolonged break in? Usually 5-10 tanks is enough to seat the rings.


----------



## RiverRat2

rmihalek said:


> Why such a prolonged break in? Usually 5-10 tanks is enough to seat the rings.



Ask Simon that question,,, its on 18th tank now and it seems to keep getting stronger???


----------



## Rounder

RiverRat2 said:


> Ask Simon that question,,, its on 18th tank now and it seems to keep getting stronger???


 
Syn or dino oil?


----------



## RiverRat2

mtsamloggit said:


> Syn or dino oil?





Synthetic Stihl ultra @ 40:1


----------



## little possum

Simon, back to the original post where you were talking about prices... The replacement 372 piston, is it still a husky piston?

Not asking for secrets, I was just wondering


----------



## RiverRat2

little possum said:


> Simon, back to the original post where you were talking about prices... The replacement 372 piston, is it still a husky piston?
> 
> Not asking for secrets, I was just wondering



It is


----------



## Simonizer

little possum said:


> Simon, back to the original post where you were talking about prices... The replacement 372 piston, is it still a husky piston?
> 
> Not asking for secrets, I was just wondering


Does a hobby horse have a wooden di*k?lol


----------



## indiansprings

Simon and I had a good visit on the phone, due to the postal situation, the 460 was sent back via UPS yesterday morning. I can tell you guys that Simon is one of the easiest guys to do business with that you would want to ever want to meet. After you talk with him, you will understand that he takes great pride in his work and is very meticulous in every detail of the saw. He knows what he does to each saw down to the thousandth. No 
guessing, his performance is repeatable from saw to saw with his techniques. No wonder he has a following of repeat customers, they know from saw to saw they will get the same performance.
The ash log will have three months more seasoning on it, but don't expect it to slow the saw down any.


----------



## Rounder

RiverRat2 said:


> Synthetic Stihl ultra @ 40:1


 
I've bought 4 new saws this year. 3 were broke in on orange stihl. Broke in nicely in a couple days. Just for ####s and giggles I broke my 372xt in on what you're using. It took 15 days for that ####er to break in.


----------



## mdavlee

I'm like you Sam using orange bottle stihl for break in. I try to run 2.5 gallons or so of it before the ultra. Seems to help them break in a lot faster that way.


----------



## little possum

Thanks


----------



## pwoller

So have you haters appoligized to Simon for questioning his work? Since he proved that he can make one hell of a work saw.


----------



## parrisw

pwoller said:


> So have you haters appoligized to Simon for questioning his work? Since he proved that he can make one hell of a work saw.


 
Haters? Maybe a few doubters but no haters.


----------



## Simonizer

Did you doubt me brotha?


----------



## Simonizer

Island Faller said:


> I see there are a few skeptics out there, I hope I can help a bit, first off, I'm a newbie to the site, what a great place for info!
> I have been using Walker saws for what seems ever, they run good, cut fast and take a beating, they do not go down easy.
> Now however I have some of Simon's saws, holy crap, they pull like mad.
> I really do feel he has good saw building knowledge, they are well above anything Walkers put out. Having said that, Walkerized saws are another great choice, I don't think, you will go wrong with either.
> For all the people needing vid prof, I will take some video next week at work while falling for all to enjoy, you will see the Walkerized and the Simonized side by side!!


How are the vids coming buddy? Are you in camp?


----------



## parrisw

Simonizer said:


> Did you doubt me brotha?


 
Maybe a little. Just heard you talk so much about your saws, and never seen nothing. We all just wanted to see more that's all.


----------



## Simonizer

parrisw said:


> Maybe a little. Just heard you talk so much about your saws, and never seen nothing. We all just wanted to see more that's all.


I understand. Hope you are a believer now. I guess Rick should be there to visit soon. Hope the weather improves a bit, pretty wet in Campbell River.


----------



## smokinj

indiansprings said:


> I'm not looking for a race saw. I'm looking for a saw that has a balance of durability and performance that will increase production.
> If it was a perfect world and you could actually measure those two qualities I'd take 45% durability and 55% performance. Performance across the power band, not just on the top end. This saw will do the majority of the bucking up of oak ranging from 20" to however big we run into. It will also be used for the majority of falling, not the PNW kind, but the short bar kind, we seldom even use a 28" bar, it wears a 25" 95% of the time. I've got a neighbor wanting us to drop 25 -30 walnut trees, nothing more just dropping them and he plans on cutting them to length, we'll try to do it in one day, that is about the biggest day of falling we'll ever have due to us cutting tops and cull logs most of the time.
> 
> What will be interesting for me is whether or not the claim of a modded saw boosting production in a noticeable way is accurate or not.
> One thing I am not concerned about is fuel consumption, if it really gets it and performs, I could care less how much fuel it burns.



Fuel consumtion can pay a major part. Felling with a guy running a stock 441 sure can make you think.


----------



## parrisw

Simonizer said:


> I understand. Hope you are a believer now. I guess Rick should be there to visit soon. Hope the weather improves a bit, pretty wet in Campbell River.


 
Ya, I'd still like to run one of your saws though, but I believe the guys when they say your saw was nice. 

Yes Rick should be here soon.


----------



## Anthony_Va.

parrisw said:


> Ya, I'd still like to run one of your saws though, but I believe the guys when they say your saw was nice.
> 
> Yes Rick should be here soon.


 
I did run the buildoff saw of Simons at the GTG. It was a real runner for sure. The treemonkey saw had a 20" bar and the Sominized saw had a 24". Those two and Treeslingers saw were in a class to themselves IMO.


----------



## GA_Boy

Where's the videos?? All this talk and i haven't seen one.


----------



## wyk

Anthony_Va. said:


> I did run the buildoff saw of Simons at the GTG. It was a real runner for sure. The treemonkey saw had a 20" bar and the Sominized saw had a 24". Those two and Treeslingers saw were in a class to themselves IMO.


 
I am very impressed with Dave K's Simonized 372xp.


----------



## Simonizer

Just say the word and I will make you a brand new one, heated full-wraps,....


----------



## indiansprings

GA Boy, the saw got hung up in the Canadian postal strike, Simon shipped it UPS last Friday, it should be here this week. Don't worry the vids will be posted.

I think it is safe to say that Simon excels at saw building after his saw's performance the work saw build off. Everyone that ran it reported it was a screamer. Placing in the top five in that crowd is an accomplishment. It looks like he is going to do a saw for the 460 build off as well, I'd call that stepping up in my book, anyone who put's their saw up against some of the top saw builders around deserves some degree of respect.

The heat index is going to top 100 here again today and is supposed to heat up even more thru Sat, but you can bet the saw will be videoed as soon as possible upon receipt.


----------



## Chris J.

indiansprings said:


> GA Boy, the saw got hung up in the Canadian postal strike, Simon shipped it UPS last Friday, it should be here this week. Don't worry the vids will be posted.
> 
> I think it is safe to say that Simon excels at saw building after his saw's performance the work saw build off. Everyone that ran it reported it was a screamer. Placing in the top five in that crowd is an accomplishment. It looks like he is going to do a saw for the 460 build off as well, I'd call that stepping up in my book, *anyone who doesn't care to put their saw up against some of the top saw builders around deserves some degree of respect*.
> 
> The heat index is going to top 100 here again today and is supposed to heat up even more thru Sat, but you can bet the saw will be videoed as soon as possible upon receipt.




I'm guessing that you didn't write that quite the way you intended.

Simon, it's good to see your saws getting good reviews. Maybe one of these days Rick & I will get to do some side-by-side cutting--Simoned 372 & TL Special 2171.


----------



## sawinredneck

Glad to see things going well for you, Simon! I figured anyone that talked themselves up this much either knew something or was totally FOS! Glad it's not the latter, and glad to hear your work is getting out in hands of members to prove it self!
I wish you well.


----------



## Stumpys Customs

sawinredneck said:


> Glad to see things going well for you, Simon! I figured anyone that talked themselves up this much *either knew something or was totally FOS*! Glad it's not the latter, and glad to hear your work is getting out in hands of members to prove it self!
> I wish you well.


 
Yer correct on both accounts:msp_w00t: Sorry Simon, had to razz ya a bit.


----------



## Simonizer

stumpyshusky said:


> Yer correct on both accounts:msp_w00t: Sorry Simon, had to razz ya a bit.


lol, you're allowed Stumpy. Speaking of FOS, did Terry ever get that Porta-crapper hauled?


----------



## indiansprings

Thanks your right, I fixed it.


----------



## edisto

indiansprings said:


> Thanks your right, I fixed it.


 
The Porta-crapper?


----------



## tlandrum

no ,the dam porta john is still out there. i think they have forgot about it. there getting a storage bill when they pick it up.


----------



## indiansprings

Lordy, that thing has to be a waste hazard site, I can only imagine what Stumpy left festering in that baby. In this 100 degree heat I hate to step in that baby, prolly has mold 2" deep on the seat. We need to get old PNWHBRN in that baby and pull a truck up against the door until he promises not to mention long bars and ported saws.lol


----------



## dave k

I have done a few vids of my 372 done by Simon but for the life of me cannot get them to upload to youtube ! I had a fatal event with my laptop a few weeks ago and I must be doing stupid with this new one !
Anyway I can tell you his saws work and work hard ! I've set mine up with a 24" and 8 pin sprocket and as I have already posted it has almost made my 394 redundant.Remember that I bought the saw second hand and don't know how it was treated, judging by it's condition Mr Webber runs a tight ship, so I'm looking forward to day I place an order for a new one.


----------



## Simonizer

You had better buy one quick Dave. I can mod it anytime, even a year from now. They are becoming hard to find so just leave it in the box and store it.


----------



## RiverRat2

*RiverRat2 Seen On Vancouver Island,,,*

All right Guys,,,,,,Be on the look out for a new RiverRat's Great Canadian Chainsaw adventure thread!!!! here are a few pics of just getting started,,, Flew into Seattle,,, Took a ferry across on the 104 to get to Sequim then on to Port Angeles and a bigger ferry ride on the MV Coho to Victoria Island!!!!

View attachment 189144
View attachment 189145
View attachment 189146


OK I dont know how to imbed photos so somebody needs to do it,,, Hangin out in Victoria, BC today On My way to Campbell River in the morning to hang out with The Simonizer,,, A new thread to cover our adventures....


----------



## indiansprings

RR good post, keep the photo's coming! I can tell the weather there is a little different than it is here today. It's only 101 in the shade with the humidity high as hell. We're working from about daylight until 10:30 and calling it quits for the day.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

RiverRat2 said:


> All right Guys,,,,,,Be on the look out for a new RiverRat's Great Canadian Chainsaw adventure thread!!!! here are a few pics of just getting started,,, Flew into Seattle,,, Took a ferry across on the 104 to get to Sequim then on to Port Angeles and a bigger ferry ride on the MV Coho to Victoria Island!!!!
> 
> View attachment 189144
> View attachment 189145
> View attachment 189146
> 
> 
> OK I dont know how to imbed photos so somebody needs to do it,,, Hangin out in Victoria, BC today On My way to Campbell River in the morning to hang out with The Simonizer,,, A new thread to cover our adventures....



Here is his pics.


----------



## Chris J.

RiverRat2 said:


> All right Guys,,,,,,Be on the look out for a new RiverRat's Great Canadian Chainsaw adventure thread!!!! here are a few pics of just getting started,,, Flew into Seattle,,, Took a ferry across on the 104 to get to Sequim then on to Port Angeles and a bigger ferry ride on the MV Coho to Victoria Island!!!!
> 
> View attachment 189144
> View attachment 189145
> View attachment 189146
> 
> 
> OK I dont know how to imbed photos so somebody needs to do it,,, Hangin out in Victoria, BC today On My way to Campbell River in the morning to hang out with The Simonizer,,, A new thread to cover our adventures....




Rick, how'd you make it across the Candian border? I guess they didn't run any type of background check . Be sure to post lots of photos, and maybe some videos of Simon's secrets :msp_ohmy:.


----------



## RiverRat2

Chris J. said:


> Rick, how'd you make it across the Candian border? I guess they didn't run any type of background check . Be sure to post lots of photos, and maybe some videos of Simon's secrets :msp_ohmy:.



yeah Right Chris,,,,,having a blast,,, Went and watched Chainsaw carvers today in Campbell River, BC,,, Un -believable,

I will start the thread when I get all the pics and videos downloaded and resized for posting on the website,,,

BTW not only does Simon build a BadAZZed Work saw,,, He can cook some execellent Halibut Fish steaks!!!!!! 

And did I mention has a fridge Choc -o- block full of cold Kokanee Beer,,,,, And quite the gracious host to boot!!!

Canada Rocks!!!


----------



## stihl038x2

RiverRat2 said:


> Canada Rocks!!!




SHHHHHHH !!!!! We don't want it to get too crowded up here


----------



## Taxmantoo

RiverRat2 said:


> OK I dont know how to imbed photos so somebody needs to do it,,, Hangin out in Victoria, BC today On My way to Campbell River in the morning to hang out with The Simonizer,,, A new thread to cover our adventures....





What I do:
1. preview post, which shows links for the pics. 
2. Copy image link location from the preview.
3. Put this in the message: [ img] paste link location [ /img] (without any empty spaces inside the brackets)
4. repeat 2&3 if there are more pics.


----------



## Mastermind

taxmantoo said:


> What I do:
> 1. preview post, which shows links for the pics.
> 2. Copy image link location from the preview.
> 3. Put this in the message: [ img] paste link location [ /img] (without any empty spaces inside the brackets)
> 4. repeat 2&3 if there are more pics.


 
That's by far the easiest way I have found as well.


----------



## Chris J.

Stihl028x2, I *really* like your avatar :msp_thumbup:, where might I find the full-size image?


----------



## parrisw

RiverRat2 said:


> yeah Right Chris,,,,,having a blast,,, Went and watched Chainsaw carvers today in Campbell River, BC,,, Un -believable,
> 
> I will start the thread when I get all the pics and videos downloaded and resized for posting on the website,,,
> 
> BTW not only does Simon build a BadAZZed Work saw,,, He can cook some execellent Halibut Fish steaks!!!!!!
> 
> And did I mention has a fridge Choc -o- block full of cold Kokanee Beer,,,,, And quite the gracious host to boot!!!
> 
> Canada Rocks!!!


 
Glad your having a good time. Looking forward to meeting up with you.


----------



## Logger4Life

*I talked with the Simonizer & RR2*

They are both very nice guys I'm trying to find a new 372xp to send up to get Simonized. 71cc if anyone has any leads on a good priced one PM me please. but I just purchased a new Solo 681 for a price that I couldn't refuse so I might have to put the 372 on hold for a month or so . But if the 681 isn't husky tough it will be for sale again to help fund the 372 project.


----------



## Logger4Life

*Simonizer thoughts on the 681*

Have you ever played with one I'm going to get a new 272 coil to make an unlimited coil. any piston options to improve over stock.


----------



## MacLaren

Logger4Life said:


> They are both very nice guys I'm trying to find a new 372xp to send up to get Simonized. 71cc if anyone has any leads on a good priced one PM me please. but I just purchased a new Solo 681 for a price that I couldn't refuse so I might have to put the 372 on hold for a month or so . But if the 681 isn't husky tough it will be for sale again to help fund the 372 project.


 
Congrats on the 681. Im sure you will love it. I sure do mine. They are very rich from the factory as you will see...... No biggie though. Mine is runnin great. BTW, give us some pics when ya get her.


----------



## Simonizer

Well had a great visit with RR2 and his lady friend Lorraine. Genuine pleasure to be around, just super nice people. Had some fresh halibut, Lorraine made a great salad, had a few buddies over, perfect Saturday.


----------



## stihl038x2

Chris J. said:


> Stihl028x2, I *really* like your avatar :msp_thumbup:, where might I find the full-size image?



Click on this link & you will have all you can take + a few "extras" ...........Eh !!!

Sorry for the "de-rail", but I couldn't leave the guy frustrated 



panamanian women's cricket team - Google Search

Steve


----------



## Logger4Life

*Now that's a nice view*

Simon I talked to you last night on the phone about getting a 372xp done by you still in the plans but I purchased a new Solo 681 just alittle while ago would like to hear your thoughts is it possible to get some more out of this saw any possible piston upgrades 460/272 maybe have wider skirts what do you think


----------



## Chris J.

Simonizer said:


> Well had a great visit with RR2 and his lady friend Lorraine. Genuine pleasure to be around, just super nice people. Had some fresh halibut, Lorraine made a great salad, had a few buddies over, perfect Saturday.



Rick's a good guy, he even offered to haul some logs to my house the next time he does some removals in/near Houston .




stihl038x2 said:


> Click on this link & you will have all you can take + a few "extras" ...........Eh !!!
> 
> Sorry for the "de-rail", but I couldn't leave the guy frustrated
> 
> 
> 
> panamanian women's cricket team - Google Search
> 
> Steve



I don't care for cricket, but I might just change my mind. Now about the emoticon that you used :msp_scared:....................:jester:.


----------



## dhskier2

I'm jumping on this thread right at the end... seems like people are happy with their saws. I know indiansprings will have his video's up soon with the saw arriving any day, but I did find this video and thought I'd put it up to whet the appetite.

And hopefully it wasn't posted previously. After page 18 I started jumping back and forth through the thread following conversations until I reached the end. Could have missed it!

[video=youtube_share;pJPOgDhAW6Q]http://youtu.be/pJPOgDhAW6Q[/video]


----------



## dave k

It has been posted before, I still had a 7 pin on it then. Thanks for putting it up.


----------



## Simonizer

Logger4Life said:


> Simon I talked to you last night on the phone about getting a 372xp done by you still in the plans but I purchased a new Solo 681 just alittle while ago would like to hear your thoughts is it possible to get some more out of this saw any possible piston upgrades 460/272 maybe have wider skirts what do you think


My knowledge on those saws is relatively limited buddy.


----------



## Smittysrepair

Simonizer said:


> My knowledge on those saws is relatively limited buddy.


 
Just from what little I have talked to him via pm I find it hard to believe that Simon has limited knowledge on any saw. I would feel comfortable sending him anything I own.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## rattler362

The saw in vid flat hold's some rpm in the wood and somebody has done a great job on the chain good work.

Mike


----------



## dave k

I like to think I can sharpen ok so thanks Mike for the saying I did a good job, I can only smile when I run that saw which is most days !


----------



## rattler362

dave k said:


> I like to think I can sharpen ok so thanks Mike for the saying I did a good job, I can only smile when I run that saw which is most days !


 
Thumbs up to you Dave you did do a good job and i am sure a simon saw would put a smile on anybody's face his saw's Rock.

Mike


----------



## RiverRat2

indiansprings said:


> RR good post, keep the photo's coming! I can tell the weather there is a little different than it is here today. It's only 101 in the shade with the humidity high as hell. We're working from about daylight until 10:30 and calling it quits for the day.



Hope you get your saw soon want to see the Vids,,, Take it easy in that heat guy,,, It was 64°F @10:00 AM and 11°C @ 0600 here in Victoria, BC Will be taking one of mine to Will's tomorrow evening,,,,, and were gonna tweak on it a bit!!!!! And drink a few Canadian Barley/Hop Pops!!!!!:msp_tongue:

LOLOL!!!!!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RiverRat2

rattler362 said:


> The saw in vid flat hold's some rpm in the wood and somebody has done a great job on the chain good work.
> 
> Mike



My saw holds the RPM the same way,,, and when broken in it will be even better,,,, Ive been running a 32" bar with semi-skip chain and it really amazes me how hard it pulls in solid hardwood,,, Lots of torque!!!!


----------



## parrisw

RiverRat2 said:


> Hope you get your saw soon want to see the Vids,,, Take it easy in that heat guy,,, It was 64°F @10:00 AM and 11°C @ 0600 here in Victoria, BC Will be taking one of mine to Will's tomorrow evening,,,,, and were gonna tweak on it a bit!!!!! And drink a few Canadian Barley/Hop Pops!!!!!:msp_tongue:
> 
> LOLOL!!!!!:hmm3grin2orange:


 
Ya! should be good. I'm hoping you can leave it with me and I'll ship it back to ya if you want me to do the full build, will take more then a couple hours! LOL. 

Will


----------



## stihl038x2

parrisw said:


> Ya! should be good. I'm hoping you can leave it with me and I'll ship it back to ya if you want me to *do the full build*, will take more then a couple hours! LOL.
> 
> Will



Do I detect a "head to head" BC build off in the works ?


----------



## Simonizer

stihl038x2 said:


> Do I detect a "head to head" BC build off in the works ?


Good idea.


----------



## rattler362

RiverRat2 said:


> My saw holds the RPM the same way,,, and when broken in it will be even better,,,, Ive been running a 32" bar with semi-skip chain and it really amazes me how hard it pulls in solid hardwood,,, Lots of torque!!!!


 
Good deal RR some of these day's i might get the chance to run one.

Mike


----------



## parrisw

Well, just had a good visit with Mr River Rat. He came by and brought his 460, its in really nice shape. Will be a good build off saw. He also brought a episian 064 piston to try, but the skirts are narrower then stock, so that's not going to work. Going to check out a Meteor. 

BC build off eh. That would be cool, are you doing a 460 for the build off Simon?


----------



## indiansprings

For those that followed the thread and wanted to see the videos of the Simonized 460 before and after here is the link to the thread:http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/175805.htm

The saw rips, we've calculated a 39.5% inc.


----------



## parrisw

stihl038x2 said:


> Do I detect a "head to head" BC build off in the works ?


 
Im sure Simon has some experience on me on 460's, will be my first one. But hey its not Rocket Surgery.


----------



## RiverRat2

indiansprings said:


> For those that followed the thread and wanted to see the videos of the Simonized 460 before and after here is the link to the thread:http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/175805.htm
> 
> The saw rips, we've calculated a 39.5% inc.



It looks stout,,,, glad you finally got it,,,


----------



## edisto

parrisw said:


> But hey its not Rocket Surgery.


 
The 2 things I miss the most about living in the US is gravy on my fries, and the wisdom of Don Cherry.


----------



## Simonizer

edisto said:


> The 2 things I miss the most about living in the US is gravy on my fries, and the wisdom of Don Cherry.


I think you would derive an equal amount of wisdom from the gravy. Don is a Canadian icon but his brain would fit comfortably in a shot-glass.


----------



## parrisw

edisto said:


> The 2 things I miss the most about living in the US is gravy on my fries, and the wisdom of Don Cherry.


 
LOL, Don Cherry is a funny dude. 

Gravy on fries, do you ever have Poutine?


----------



## stihl038x2

parrisw said:


> LOL, Don Cherry is a funny dude.
> 
> Gravy on fries, do you ever have *Poutine*?



That's kinda personal isn't it ????...........................





Sorry I thought you said "Poontang"


----------



## parrisw

stihl038x2 said:


> That's kinda personal isn't it ????...........................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry I thought you said "Poontang"


 
ha ha. ya, its pretty close to the same thing! LOL


----------



## edisto

Simonizer said:


> I think you would derive an equal amount of wisdom from the gravy. Don is a Canadian icon but his brain would fit comfortably in a shot-glass.


 
I should have put "wisdon" in quotation marks. I do find him to be entertaining though.



parrisw said:


> ha ha. ya, its pretty close to the same thing! LOL


 
I'm quite fond of both, but Poutine is easier to come by. My personality (or lack thereof) has proven to be an excellent form of birth control.


----------



## jockeydeuce

parrisw said:


> ha ha. ya, its pretty close to the same thing! LOL



I dunno....If the poontang has cheese curds, I walk away...lol :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Simonizer

Allllllllllrighty then, and now back to modified chainsaws. When are you getting started on the 460 Will?


----------



## parrisw

Simonizer said:


> Allllllllllrighty then, and now back to modified chainsaws. When are you getting started on the 460 Will?


 
I got to wait on the new piston first then I can get going. Whenever Rick sends it to me.


----------



## Simonizer

Excellent, he is a good guy.


----------



## CanadianCarGuy

Hey Will I got 2 new 460s in the box. I will give you one for the build if you want


----------



## parrisw

CanadianCarGuy said:


> Hey Will I got 2 new 460s in the box. I will give you one for the build if you want


 
Hmmm, I'd love to, but I think there is a rule this time that only 1 saw per builder. 

Hmm


----------



## stihl038x2

CanadianCarGuy said:


> Hey Will I got 2 new 460s in the box. I will give you one for the build if you want



Send one to me Daniel !!!!!!!

Shucks........ it's a BC build off 



Steve


----------



## RiverRat2

parrisw said:


> I got to wait on the new piston first then I can get going. Whenever Rick sends it to me.



I'm working on that Will!!!!!! I'm building one as well!!!! should get it headed that way this evening or in the morning,,, May head back up to Campbell River one more time before I head back to Orange County,,,,


Update, The new Piston is on the way,,,


----------



## parrisw

RiverRat2 said:


> I'm working on that Will!!!!!! I'm building one as well!!!! should get it headed that way this evening or in the morning,,, May head back up to Campbell River one more time before I head back to Orange County,,,,
> 
> 
> Update, The new Piston is on the way,,,


 
Ya, get it coming asap, then I can get to working on it.

Will


----------



## Simonizer

Good stuff. We might get Cahoon to build a 460 for the event!!!!!That would be very cool and bring a ton of attention to this GTG.


----------



## stihl038x2

Simonizer said:


> Good stuff. We might get Cahoon to build a 460 for the event!!!!!That would be very cool and bring a ton of attention to this GTG.






 opcorn:

That would be good !!

Steve


----------



## Metals406

Simonizer said:


> Good stuff. We might get Cahoon to build a 460 for the event!!!!!That would be very cool and bring a ton of attention to this GTG.


 
Aaron or big D?

If you're talking about Dennis, I think he's building a bunch of bike saws. Don't know that he'd have time, or want to.


----------



## Simonizer

Dennis.


----------



## Metals406

Simonizer said:


> Dennis.


 
Okay, seems like he was asked semi-recently about doing a regular powerhead build. . . And he said he was too busy.


----------



## MacLaren

Metals406 said:


> Okay, seems like he was asked semi-recently about doing a regular powerhead build. . . And he said he was too busy.


 
I bet he would build a really strong saw. Not too take anything away from simon's saw's of course. Just sayin, thats all.


----------



## Metals406

MacLaren said:


> I bet he would build a really strong saw. Not too take anything away from simon's saw's of course. Just sayin, thats all.


 
I'm sure he would. . . His knack is them bike saws though. He's had some winners recently which is gonna up his orders I'm sure -- not saying he hasn't made winning saws in the past.

I'd like to build a bike saw someday, it'd be fun.


----------



## RiverRat2

MacLaren said:


> I bet he would build a really strong saw. Not too take anything away from simon's saw's of course. Just sayin, thats all.




funny you say that,, 
We should see if His Son Aaron (AKA Double A) would build a 460 for the build,,, Pretty sure his dad showed him the ropes,,, He is still Falling!!!


I built this 066 about 5 years ago when Gypo Logger was hanging out here more,,, with some of Dennis' porting reccomendations that he use to use on Falling saws back in the day,,, it was my first mod and it pulls a 36" bar buried in solid Hardwood like you wont believe,,, And I havent pulled it back apart to do the pop up yet as its makin about 165psi compression like it is,,, Talk about grunt,,, unbelievable,,, look @ how far behind the saw it slings tha chips,,,, This a post storm clean up job we did after Hurricane Ike about three years ago,,,

And before anybody flames on me,,, Yeah I know No PPE


----------



## RiverRat2

How about that even an old dog can learn new tricks!!!! LOLOL!!!!


----------



## davidhicks0311

*441 mod?*

Hey Simon,
Would you be interrested in modding a 441? I need it for milling planks for my cabin project to be used on a logosol mill. Can the 441 have a Big Bore Kit put on and modded at the same time?


----------



## Simonizer

davidhicks0311 said:


> Hey Simon,
> Would you be interrested in modding a 441? I need it for milling planks for my cabin project to be used on a logosol mill. Can the 441 have a Big Bore Kit put on and modded at the same time?


I don't like big bore kits. Yes I would be happy to mod it for you.


----------



## RiverRat2

What gives??? I could see the pic yesterday???


----------



## Simonizer

You still in BC bro?


----------



## Simonizer

CanadianCarGuy said:


> Hey Simon do you still think porting the transfers reduces torque?


Yes.


----------



## wyk

When are one of you builders gonna come out with the forced induction ported saw? You can just put on a backpack blower and hook it up to the intake. You won't look like a tool at all, and the chics will dig ya.

Here it is good for an extra 15 rear wheel HP on a lil Ford Ranger:


<iframe width="560" height="349" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/ngRdKSh99YU" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Chris J.

wyk said:


> When are one of you builders gonna come out with the forced induction ported saw? ...




http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/158515.htm


----------



## Dennis Cahoon

RiverRat2 said:


> funny you say that,,
> 
> 
> I built this 066 about 5 years ago when Gypo Logger was hanging out here more,,, with some of Dennis' porting reccomendations that he use to use on Falling saws back in the day,,,



Good you built your own RR.......I still help my boy with his work saws, but really don't play with worksaws much anymore. Aaron is still cutting timber and shooting his bow everyday. He's into competition archery. From day one, my interest was seeing that the woodtic's learn to build their own saws and not get ripped off from the so-called "woodsporters". I think the last 372 build proved even the amatures can build a woodsport saw as well as most of the pro builders on the site.......Hahahahahahaha!


----------



## wyk

Chris J. said:


> http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/158515.htm


 
Oh no, I am starting to show my age. Here's a rant you prolly don't care to hear:

It's really sad the quality of some of the videos I have seen. Lighting is a very very very simple thing to do, especially when the sun is out. And it is the single most important and basic thing to regard when filming or shooting. The first thing they teach ya in how to use a camera is where the light is coming from, and how much of it. I know it doesn't always cooperate with you, but when it does: You want the light coming from behind you and shining on your subject - not the opposite(having it shine towards you and silhouetting your subject as in the vid I quoted - assuming you are trying to light your subject). The guy in that vid with the garage scene could have improved his video 500% if he shot from outside the garage into it, allowing the sun to flood the entire scene in light (from behind him) and reflect it off of the walls to even it out, and had his camera 15'+ or so away not to clip the audio. The camera works the same way your eyes do, if you have to squint or acclimate your eyes to a certain lighting situation, chances are your camera may have difficulties as well adjusting to the lighting. Dark shadows and bright lights(like outside with a subject half shaded and half in sunlight) are things even new DSLR's have difficulty dealing with(and most use a fill flash). Try to get as consistent an exposure of light on your subject as possible, and avoid wide variances in lighting conditions if possible.

And then there's clipping your audio on a video camera. A chainsaw is 105dB plus. When you talk, it is closer to 60dB. That is a huge difference in pressure waves. Your video cam is set to be sensitive to that 60dB with some threshold for higher and lower. Asking it to do 60dB and then 110dB the next instant is asking for clipping and distortion. So you must place your camera further away from a chainsaw and speak up, or else muffle the sound input, in order to prevent clipping of the signal as compared to when you video tape conversational speech. Sometimes you don't have the room to move the video camera back and zoom, but do it when you can. 

Just a few hints that will improve videos and photos immeasurably. I know sometimes shooting is impromptu. But there's little reason for a non-impromptu shot to look like crap. Your videos and photos will be on the internetwebs FOR ****** EVER. Why not spend a few moments and make it halfway decent?

Rant off.


----------



## Chris J.

Nice advice/rant, WYK, but I had nothing to do with those videos , just thought you might enjoy reading the thread :msp_unsure:.

Along that line of thinking, please don't look at the vids I posted from the TX GTG a few years ago, they were my first serious effort at taking & posting videos--I already know that they pretty much suck :msp_sad:.


----------



## wyk

Chris J. said:


> Nice advice/rant, WYK, but I had nothing to do with those videos , just thought you might enjoy reading the thread :msp_unsure:.
> 
> Along that line of thinking, please don't look at the vids I posted from the TX GTG a few years ago, they were my first serious effort at taking & posting videos--I already know that they pretty much suck :msp_sad:.


 
Ah, I'm not ranting at you, bud. I am ranting at EVERYONE that has made a ####e video or photo  I'm not perfect - I make crap all the time. But if someone were to show me how to do it right, I would always be thankful and take the lessons to heart. As any builder knows, there is a since of satisfaction and pride when you do something well. We all have a learning curve, but paying attention to the lighting and sound pressures will increase the qualities of our chainsaw vids greatly.

Almost forgot to add. If the sound is too loud for you(assuming you have decent hearing) it is likely too loud for your camera. Move it off some. It takes some time to learn where your camera wants to be for both the lighting and the sound. All cameras are a bit different. Just so long as ya know what yer looking for and what is causing your clipping and light problems, etc. Knowing is half the battle!

<iframe width="425" height="349" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/hWFbe6xrQwA" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Simonizer

Dennis Cahoon said:


> Good you built your own RR.......I still help my boy with his work saws, but really don't play with worksaws much anymore. Aaron is still cutting timber and shooting his bow everyday. He's into competition archery. From day one, my interest was seeing that the woodtic's learn to build their own saws and not get ripped off from the so-called "woodsporters". I think the last 372 build proved even the amatures can build a woodsport saw as well as most of the pro builders on the site.......Hahahahahahaha!


Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahah! How?


----------



## Smittysrepair

Simonizer said:


> Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahah! How?


 
Take it easy Simon. I can see his point kind of. But on the other hand I would like to know how much time each of the builders spent working on their saws and who all has messed up an engine before by not knowing what they are doing. I myself run a mobile heavy equipment repair business and a lot of my work is fixing what others tear up trying to fix it themselves. I know the costs involved with a saw engine are a lot less then those with a large diesel engine. But the one thing that I think is similar is the cost of labor. That is why I would like to know how much time the average saw builder spends on their saw to accomplish about the same results they would get from one of your saw mod jobs. The way I see it time is money. So if we take a MS460 that you charge $275.00 to do and it takes me 20 hours total time to achieve similar results then that makes my time worth $13.75 per hour. That is if I don't screw up and kill a piston or other part from not being as familiar with this type of work as you are. Because then my time is worthless and I will be going into the hole. Don't get me wrong here I know there are people out there that consider this stuff a hobby and for them I say go for it. But for me I will do what I do best and fix equipment. Thats why when I needed my saw modified I sent it out to a professional and I used that saved time to make more money and spend time with my family. But that is just my two cents. And for the guys that entered saws in Terry's last build off no matter where the saw placed, professional builder's, shade tree builder's, or what ever. You all did good in my book. I am impressed with anyone that is willing to step up and compete in a competition like that.


----------



## Simonizer

I can see what you are saying for some rare cases. Remember I build saws for fallers. Fallers here make just under $100.00 an hour. To them a saw is just a tool that makes their lives easier if it is lighter and stronger. The only saws I can recall building for non-fallers are the two I did recently. A 372XP for RiverRat2 to use in the GTG build-off and an MS460 for IndianSprings. In both cases I charged zero for labor so actually lost money. I am not complaining, I did them both to prove my saws. I was called out, I produced. Have a safe and fun weekend guys.


----------



## edisto

Smittysrepair said:


> The way I see it time is money. So if we take a MS460 that you charge $275.00 to do and it takes me 20 hours total time to achieve similar results then that makes my time worth $13.75 per hour. That is if I don't screw up and kill a piston or other part from not being as familiar with this type of work as you are. Because then my time is worthless and I will be going into the hole. Don't get me wrong here I know there are people out there that consider this stuff a hobby and for them I say go for it. But for me I will do what I do best and fix equipment. Thats why when I needed my saw modified I sent it out to a professional and I used that saved time to make more money and spend time with my family.



You are ignoring the fact that education costs money. The steeper the learning curve the more expensive the education. If you break something, you quickly learn what not to do again. 

I never pay anyone to do something I think I can do myself. It might take 4-5 times as long, but I always learn something, and the next time I do it, it will take less time. In my youth, when I wanted to learn how to fix engines, I worked on cars for family, friends, and friends of friends for free, and I learned a lot. Did my first complete rebuild for a friend at 16 years of age, and my own 240, inline-6 at 17.

My current job involves a lot of data analysis. I learned that as a student by analyzing data for anyone that needed it. Every data set is unique, and the more you work with, the more tools you'll have in your tool box. I'm self-taught, and considered by my colleagues as an expert in the area.

I brew my own beer, make my own bows, do my own gunsmithing, build my own furniture with hand tools, build my own computers...and fix my own saws.

Self-sufficiency is important to me, so I'm always willing to "waste" my time learning new skills. I don't have much of either these days, but of the 2, I always seem to have more time than money.


----------



## RiverRat2

Simonizer said:


> I can see what you are saying for some rare cases. Remember I build saws for fallers. Fallers here make just under $100.00 an hour. To them a saw is just a tool that makes their lives easier if it is lighter and stronger. The only saws I can recall building for non-fallers are the two I did recently. A 372XP for RiverRat2 to use in the GTG build-off and an MS460 for IndianSprings. In both cases I charged zero for labor so actually lost money. I am not complaining, I did them both to prove my saws. I was called out, I produced. Have a safe and fun weekend guys.



I'm very pleased with the Simonized 372,, and as I informed from the get go,,,,, I dont fall Timber for my Primary living But I do/will enhance my income with it. not as a wood tick (firewood cutter) it will see commercial Tree service work when my Nephew needs a sawyer and it generally makes 200+. in a 4-6hr day, when we do get a falling job or a bad problem/hazard tree the ante goes up,,,, its alot lighter than my favorite 066 that I modded my self some 4 years back,,, the 372 is way more fuel efficient than the 066 and it wears a 28 or a 32" bar very well and I dont see much difference in power for the weight give away ,,, I wll give it this for a 70 cc saw it is impressive,,,,it makes gobs of torque & doesnt look back!!! and besides I made a good friend and hope the press here that you very much do what you say will end up having some folks to send you ,,, a few extra jobs,,, and Did I mention you have a great recipe for fresh Halibut Steaks??? 
Good on ya!!!And when I come back to Campbell River,,, I will be totin something I know you will be liking!!! and I should add,,, I know the saw isnt broken in yet with the synthetic oil I am using,,, had I had a little more time to use it prior to the TN GTG or broken it in with dino oil,,, it probably would have placed higher!!!


----------



## Simonizer

How is your 460 progressing Rick? Will must have it done by now.


----------



## parrisw

Simonizer said:


> How is your 460 progressing Rick? Will must have it done by now.


 
Haven't even started yet, still waiting on a piston for it.


----------



## Simonizer

I used the stock piston in the one I did for IndianSprings. I changed it a bit though.


----------



## parrisw

Simonizer said:


> I used the stock piston in the one I did for IndianSprings. I changed it a bit though.


 
Ya, that's what I normally, Rick wanted to try a 064 piston, so we're going to do that. Takes more work, but hopefully it'll make a nice runner.


----------



## dave k

Finally got a couple of vids to upload on youtube, they are nothing special just me at work but it gives you an idea of Simons work. If anyone wants to post them here please feel free ! Look under TreeworkDK.


----------



## CanadianCarGuy

Simon, did you raise the intake skirt on it? Just curious to know some of your "Top Secret Super Mods"

I might start working one of my new 460s here today. R We doing a 460 build?


----------



## RiverRat2

parrisw said:


> Ya, that's what I normally, Rick wanted to try a 064 piston, so we're going to do that. Takes more work, but hopefully it'll make a nice runner.




Parris if you would rather I can send you a meteor 460 piston or you can order one from baileys and keep tabs of expenses and I will reimburse you no problem or run the stock one but from what I remember seeing you're going to be limited on port width with the stock piston. the 460 Meteor piston kit will have a wider skirt than the OEM piston and it will be less work than the 064/640,,, I have everything to do the 064 piston work anyway and I've got a few Ideas I want to try


----------



## Work Saw Collector

dave k said:


> Finally got a couple of vids to upload on youtube, they are nothing special just me at work but it gives you an idea of Simons work. If anyone wants to post them here please feel free ! Look under TreeworkDK.
> 
> <iframe width="425" height="349" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/pJPOgDhAW6Q" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


 
Here you go.


----------



## mdavlee

CanadianCarGuy said:


> Simon, did you raise the intake skirt on it? Just curious to know some of your "Top Secret Super Mods"
> 
> I might start working one of my new 460s here today. R We doing a 460 build?


 
Daniel you going to join in the buildoff?


----------



## dave k

Thanks WSC , that's the first one I did there are another 4 if anyone wants to have a look.


----------



## RiverRat2

Simonizer said:


> How is your 460 progressing Rick? Will must have it done by now.



The replacement piston, (ordered on the 12th & shipped from Baileys on July 14th) is hung up in Canada Post,,, been there since July 16th???

What the heck can I do?????? already sent Baileys Customer service an email,,,,, Grrrrrrrrrrrrr:msp_mad:


----------



## CanadianCarGuy

Yeah why not? Always wondered how my saws would do against the "izer" pros.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

dave k said:


> Thanks WSC , that's the first one I did there are another 4 if anyone wants to have a look.


 
No problem and a fine saw I might add.


----------



## RiverRat2

CanadianCarGuy said:


> Yeah why not? Always wondered how my saws would do against the "izer" pros.



Exactly what Im thinking!!!! aint but one way to find out and thats,,,, just jump on in!!!!!!


----------



## Mastermind

CanadianCarGuy said:


> Yeah why not? Always wondered how my saws would do against the "izer" pros.


  
That's the way to head into this thing. I've had the chance to run saws built by lots of different builders. You know what??? Most of em run about the same. A nice sharp chain is still the most important thing you can have on your saw.

Hope to see you at Sawtoberfest.


----------



## CanadianCarGuy

You are right there! Less is more a lot of the time. The fastest 385 I ever built I had forgot to open up the muffler and port match it to the exhaust port! Go figure. Really stepping up and participating is worth a lot to me I wish I could of made the first 372 build, but I just plain old didn't have the time or the saw. We should do some sorta build once a month or season at least. I hope Will makes the build he ports a mean saw and has done some pop ups for me in the past. The 460 with a 064 piston makes a powerhouse of a saw if done right.


----------



## Mastermind

A spring event and a fall one would be great. Say a different brand or at least model each time. Right now I'm set for a 026/ms260 build off.


----------



## Smittysrepair

CanadianCarGuy said:


> Simon, did you raise the intake skirt on it? Just curious to know some of your "Top Secret Super Mods"
> 
> I might start working one of my new 460s here today. R We doing a 460 build?


 
I don't think I would want to ask for any of Simon's secrets. From what I have heard if he tells you any of his secret mod tricks, they will send out hit men to kill you. Those secrets are like a national treasure up there where Simon lives.


----------



## Mastermind

Smittysrepair said:


> I don't think I would want to ask for any of Simon's secrets. From what I have heard if he tells you any of his secret mod tricks, they will send out hit men to kill you. Those secrets are like a national treasure up there where Simon lives.



Most folks are a lot more apt to talk in PMs.


----------



## Smittysrepair

Do we have a list yet on who all is competing in Sawtoberfest?
I think I remember Terry saying that one of the rules was going to be only one entry for each saw builder.
Simon, Who is going to bring a saw to represent you in the competition? 
You should bring one yourself and visit us all down here!


----------



## Mastermind

Smittysrepair said:


> Do we have a list yet on who all is competing in Sawtoberfest?
> I think I remember Terry saying that one of the rules was going to be only one entry for each saw builder.
> Simon, Who is going to bring a saw to represent you in the competition?
> You should bring one yourself and visit us all down here!



I think Terry has the list in his Sig.


----------



## Smittysrepair

Mastermind said:


> Most folks are a lot more apt to talk in PMs.


 
I was not referring to Simon. I meant the government up there would come after you for learning his secrets. I may have already said to much. I hope they are not watching us right now. :quiet:


----------



## Mastermind

Smittysrepair said:


> I was not referring to Simon. I meant the government up there would come after you for learning his secrets. I may have already said to much. I hope they are not watching us right now. :quiet:



Oh hell not the gubermint.


----------



## Smittysrepair

Mastermind said:


> Oh hell not the gubermint.


 
As long as we wear our tin foil hats they should not be able read our minds so we may be okay.


----------



## Simonizer

IndianSprings has a 460 I just built for him. He timed the saw before and after and figures about a 40% increase in power.


----------



## wyk

CanadianCarGuy said:


> You are right there! Less is more a lot of the time. The fastest 385 I ever built I had forgot to open up the muffler and port match it to the exhaust port! Go figure. Really stepping up and participating is worth a lot to me I wish I could of made the first 372 build, but I just plain old didn't have the time or the saw. We should do some sorta build once a month or season at least. I hope Will makes the build he ports a mean saw and has done some pop ups for me in the past. The 460 with a 064 piston makes a powerhouse of a saw if done right.


 
Didn't you have a ported 390 top end on a 372 chassis? Ya shoulda sent that in to the GTG for grins. Ya grenade that thing yet? Where is it now?


----------



## CanadianCarGuy

Yes I had a 390 cylinder on a 372, but I straight gassed the damn thing. It is still ok but I have taken it apart with the intention of sending the crankshaft to get a 390 rod put on and stroked 1mm to match the 390 stroke. It never got done. I got a lot of projects sittin here that still haven't gotten done.


----------



## Mastermind

CanadianCarGuy said:


> Yes I had a 390 cylinder on a 372, but I straight gassed the damn thing. It is still ok but I have taken it apart with the intention of sending the crankshaft to get a 390 rod put on and stroked 1mm to match the 390 stroke. It never got done. I got a lot of projects sittin here that still haven't gotten done.



I just laid some get it done rep on ya!!!


----------



## parrisw

RiverRat2 said:


> Parris if you would rather I can send you a meteor 460 piston or you can order one from baileys and keep tabs of expenses and I will reimburse you no problem or run the stock one but from what I remember seeing you're going to be limited on port width with the stock piston. the 460 Meteor piston kit will have a wider skirt than the OEM piston and it will be less work than the 064/640,,, I have everything to do the 064 piston work anyway and I've got a few Ideas I want to try


 
Well, the one that's coming should show up, so I'll just wait, unless your in a panic to get your saw back.


----------



## parrisw

CanadianCarGuy said:


> You are right there! Less is more a lot of the time. The fastest 385 I ever built I had forgot to open up the muffler and port match it to the exhaust port! Go figure. Really stepping up and participating is worth a lot to me I wish I could of made the first 372 build, but I just plain old didn't have the time or the saw. We should do some sorta build once a month or season at least. I hope Will makes the build he ports a mean saw and has done some pop ups for me in the past. The 460 with a 064 piston makes a powerhouse of a saw if done right.


 
Thanks, Daniel. I've watched all your vids, looks like you do pretty well yourself.


----------



## Simonizer

CanadianCarGuy said:


> Simon, did you raise the intake skirt on it? Just curious to know some of your "Top Secret Super Mods"
> 
> I might start working one of my new 460s here today. R We doing a 460 build?


Phone me if you want some info.


----------



## thechainsawguy

*Another SIMONIZED SAW*

Just found these, two more of Simons saws, the guy also has a 390 that he is showing in another video.

Dave.



‪Simonized husky 372‬&rlm; - YouTube


----------



## pwoller

thechainsawguy said:


> Just found these, two more of Simons saws, the guy also has a 390 that he is showing in another video.
> 
> Dave.
> 
> 
> 
> ‪Simonized husky 372‬&rlm; - YouTube


 
Both seem really fast but the 390 is unreal!


----------



## CanadianCarGuy

Both saws have nice crisp throttle response. Have to admit nice work Simon. Look forward to see our saws go at it at the cut off.


----------



## dave k

Thanks for the link Dave, Simon nice work !


----------



## Island Faller

*Simonized 372, 390*

Both these saws were on their first tanks so I was not pushing them to their limits.
I have put them through a couple weeks of work now, now they can be "tweaked" for the long run a bit more.
I also know many great saw builders, I have no regrets for using any of them, but again, I will say that Simon's saws do pull a much broader power range than the others without question.
My other saws need to be at their peak rev range to even think about keeping up the these two saws, and even then they don't.
For any faller that has been on the island for any length of time, they know of Simon, he is not new here and I've seen him here and there as he was learning his craft, over a long time period.
He is confident in what he does and for good reason, the saws do take what we throw at them, and we do throw it at them, last like they should, and pull like hell.
So if you are still not sure about his product, I just don't understand.
He builds saws for a group of people that if not happy with the product, well, would probably take it into their own hands and Simon wouldn't be building saws!
But as I will only get my saws tweaked by Simon, so do many other a faller here on Vancouver Island.
Simon does build a great falling saw.


----------



## Island Faller

pwoller said:


> Both seem really fast but the 390 is unreal!


 
The saw with grey dogs is the 372, it was the saw cutting fast!
The 390 I was being gentle on it.


----------



## RiverRat2

parrisw said:


> Well, the one that's coming should show up, so I'll just wait, unless your in a panic to get your saw back.


 
No its all good take all the time you need,,, I have two more 460s and 2, 440/460 woods ported top end Franken saws that are really my favortite stihls,,,,



Island Faller said:


> I will say that Simon's saws do pull a much broader power range than the others without question.
> My other saws need to be at their peak rev range to even think about keeping up the these two saws, and even then they don't.
> For any faller that has been on the island for any length of time, they know of Simon, he is not new here and I've Simon does build a great falling saw.





My Simonized 372 is getting somemore time on it,,, it's really coming around,,,, its about all Ive been using lately,,, dropped a few big oaks on a hazard tree job yesterday,,,,, I really like it alot... wearing a 32" bar with full chisel Semi Skip it is right there with Island fallers 372 I have never had a saw that pulls that hard, the torque is incredible,,, Most people that have seen it and run it dont beleive it is a 70CC saw,,, plus its still wearing the 365 special logo,,, LOLOL!!!! Its special all right!!!!!!


----------



## parrisw

Island Faller said:


> Both these saws were on their first tanks so I was not pushing them to their limits.
> I have put them through a couple weeks of work now, now they can be "tweaked" for the long run a bit more.
> I also know many great saw builders, I have no regrets for using any of them, but again, I will say that Simon's saws do pull a much broader power range than the others without question.
> My other saws need to be at their peak rev range to even think about keeping up the these two saws, and even then they don't.
> For any faller that has been on the island for any length of time, they know of Simon, he is not new here and I've seen him here and there as he was learning his craft, over a long time period.
> He is confident in what he does and for good reason, the saws do take what we throw at them, and we do throw it at them, last like they should, and pull like hell.
> So if you are still not sure about his product, I just don't understand.
> He builds saws for a group of people that if not happy with the product, well, would probably take it into their own hands and Simon wouldn't be building saws!
> But as I will only get my saws tweaked by Simon, so do many other a faller here on Vancouver Island.
> Simon does build a great falling saw.



Nice to hear!! Some day, I'd like to run one of your saws Simon. But I do have fun building my own. 



RiverRat2 said:


> No its all good take all the time you need,,, I have two more 460s and 2, 440/460 woods ported top end Franken saws that are really my favortite stihls but now that the Simonized 372 is getting somemore time on it,,, it's really coming around,,,, its about all Ive been using lately,,, dropped a few big oaks on a hazard tree job yesterday,,,,, I really like it alot... wearing a 32" bar with full chisel Semi Skip it is right there with Island fallers 372,,, Most people that have seen it dont beleive it is a 70CC saw,,, plus its still wearing the 365 special logo,,, LOLOL!!!! Its special all right!!!!!!


 
Thanks! I did get the piston finally like we talked in PM, I'll get cracking on it soon, hope to get the measurements this weekend, and maybe machine the piston and mock it up and check some timing numbers.


----------



## RiverRat2

parrisw said:


> Nice to hear!! Some day, I'd like to run one of your saws Simon. But I do have fun building my own.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I did get the piston finally like we talked in PM, I'll get cracking on it soon, hope to get the measurements this weekend, and maybe machine the piston and mock it up and check some timing numbers.



Sounds good Will, thanks for the update,,,,,


----------



## Simonizer

CanadianCarGuy said:


> Both saws have nice crisp throttle response. Have to admit nice work Simon. Look forward to see our saws go at it at the cut off.


 
Yes, should be fun. Competition breeds perfection, always has. Hope you are having a good weekend, cheers.


----------



## Simonizer

parrisw said:


> Nice to hear!! Some day, I'd like to run one of your saws Simon. But I do have fun building my own.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I did get the piston finally like we talked in PM, I'll get cracking on it soon, hope to get the measurements this weekend, and maybe machine the piston and mock it up and check some timing numbers.


Hey Will, why don't you come up this Sunday for the Annual loggersports event in Campbell River. It's a great time with some of the best in the world from all over, Australia, USA, everywhere. Give me a call if you can swing it, weather is supposed to be perfect, bring a camera. I'll supply the beer and steaks.


----------



## parrisw

Simonizer said:


> Hey Will, why don't you come up this Sunday for the Annual loggersports event in Campbell River. It's a great time with some of the best in the world from all over, Australia, USA, everywhere. Give me a call if you can swing it, weather is supposed to be perfect, bring a camera. I'll supply the beer and steaks.


 
Sorry Simon, I can't, we're leaving on Sunday to go camping up in Parksville. By the time I get up there and setup the trailer in Parksville it'll be late afternoon. 

Thanks allot for the offer though! I appreciate it.


----------



## RiverRat2

Awww dude,,, You cook some good Grub,,, wish I could make it,,,,,, and did I mention I love cold Kokanee beer  maybe next year,,,




Simonizer said:


> Hey Will, why don't you come up this Sunday for the Annual loggersports event in Campbell River. It's a great time with some of the best in the world from all over, Australia, USA, everywhere. Give me a call if you can swing it, weather is supposed to be perfect, bring a camera. I'll supply the beer and steaks.


----------



## Dennis Cahoon

Simonizer said:


> Competition breeds perfection, always has.



You competing this weekend at the Campbell River, Simon?.....Give a shout out to a few of mates of mine that'll be there Eh! Gil Lane, from NZ, Brad DeLosa, from Aussie, and my son-in-law, from Nanoose Bay, Wade Steward. You should recoginize Gil, he'll be the big Kiwi!......Hahahahahahaha!


----------



## MCW

Simonizer said:


> Hey Will, why don't you come up this Sunday for the Annual loggersports event in Campbell River. It's a great time with some of the best in the world from all over, Australia, USA, everywhere. Give me a call if you can swing it, weather is supposed to be perfect, bring a camera. I'll supply the beer and steaks.



Yeah thanks for bragging Simon. You suck even more than first anticipated...
And of course you had to just sink the final boot in with "beer and steaks" - my god man, show some control when mentioning 3 of our favourite things knowing that 98% of us can't make it.
Heartless, heartless I tell you...


----------



## Simonizer

Dennis Cahoon said:


> You competing this weekend at the Campbell River, Simon?.....Give a shout out to a few of mates of mine that'll be there Eh! Gil Lane, from NZ, Brad DeLosa, from Aussie, and my son-in-law, from Nanoose Bay, Wade Steward. You should recoginize Gil, he'll be the big Kiwi!......Hahahahahahaha!


I know some of the guys Dennis. I see Wade's sign in the tree everytime I drive to Nanaimo. Too bad you couldn't make it up here, it is always a fun time.


----------



## Simonizer

Heading over to the Loggersports competitions. Main events are always on Sunday so I invite anyone in the vicinity of Campbell River to attend. Weather hot and sunny all week.:smile2:


----------



## edisto

Simonizer said:


> Heading over to the Loggersports competitions. Main events are always on Sunday so I invite anyone in the vicinity of Campbell River to attend. Weather hot and sunny all week.:smile2:


 
I could use a break from hot and sunny!

Have a great time!


----------



## Dennis Cahoon

Simonizer said:


> Heading over to the Loggersports competitions. Main events are always on Sunday so I invite anyone in the vicinity of Campbell River to attend. Weather hot and sunny all week.:smile2:




Hey Simon, how were the races? Did you enter the powder-puff stocksaw class?......Hahahahahahaha!

I heard Brad DeLosa won the hotsaw, Carl Bishoff 2nd with the 250 I sold him and Gil Lane 3rd. I'll try to make it next year, Later Dennis


----------



## Simonizer

Dennis Cahoon said:


> Hey Simon, how were the races? Did you enter the powder-puff stocksaw class?......Hahahahahahaha!
> 
> I heard Brad DeLosa won the hotsaw, Carl Bishoff 2nd with the 250 I sold him and Gil Lane 3rd. I'll try to make it next year, Later Dennis


I didn't have any saws in the competition. Next year haul your chubby little carcass up here and I will BBQ you a rib-eye, have a few beers, hell you can even stay at my home. Oh, bad news, Gary Nixon passed away a few days ago. There was a pioneer in motorcycle racing. RIP Gary.


----------



## paunchy

Simonizer said:


> Oh, bad news, Gary Nixon passed away a few days ago. There was a pioneer in motorcycle racing. RIP Gary.


 
Very sad news indeed. 'Knickers' was hugely influential and was a big hero to today's heros.


----------



## Dennis Cahoon

Yep! heard about him passing Sat. Here's a tribute video a friend of mine sent me. 

‪God Speed Gary Nixon.avi‬&rlm; - YouTube


----------



## gink595

He was at the Lima flat track races a couple years back.


----------



## Simonizer

Dennis Cahoon said:


> Yep! heard about him passing Sat. Here's a tribute video a friend of mine sent me.
> 
> ‪God Speed Gary Nixon.avi‬&rlm; - YouTube


Just watched it, thanks Dennis, awesome. Cool pic with him, KR (sticking his tongue out) and Steve Baker. Those three were directly responsible for the success of Lawson, Rainey, Spencer, and Schwantz. All World FIM 500 World champions later. I would love to see an American back on top. I still can't and never will decide who had the most talent between Roberts, Baker and Spencer.


----------



## Simonizer

Damn, I de-railed my own thread lol.


----------



## XPLRN

*Worthy Derailment!!*



Simonizer said:


> Damn, I de-railed my own thread lol.



Gary Nixon, the legend!!


----------



## thechainsawguy

*Walkers had a Nitrous 80cc echo at the Logger Sports*



Simonizer said:


> I didn't have any saws in the competition. Next year haul your chubby little carcass up here and I will BBQ you a rib-eye, have a few beers, hell you can even stay at my home. Oh, bad news, Gary Nixon passed away a few days ago. There was a pioneer in motorcycle racing. RIP Gary.


 
Here is Donny at the logger sports.

‪ECHO CS8000 80cc NOS HotSaw Run by Don Walker‬&rlm; - YouTube


----------



## Busheler

thechainsawguy said:


> Just found these, two more of Simons saws, the guy also has a 390 that he is showing in another video.
> 
> Dave.
> 
> 
> 
> ‪Simonized husky 372‬&rlm; - YouTube




That 372 wouldn't pull a greasy string out of a cat's ass. Even in the duff Cedar.

Allow me to show you how a GOOD saw runs. That when pulling more bar,more chain and absolutely buried to the nuts in sound wood.


LINK


----------



## Busheler

That gutless 372 struggling in duff Cedar,warrants finding a real mechanic with at least a first clue. It was funny though!

A truly good 372 will pull a 42" happily with full skip 3/8's chisel in real wood,while buried to the nuts.

Canadians do impress easily.


----------



## turtle561

thanks for posting the tribute to gary nixon. that shook a few memories loose. saw a few flat track races in the 60's. #### mann was big then. i think he is still with us. besides saws a 500 single is my favorite sounding motor. viva the goldstar,matchless,norton, et al. had a g80 for awhile, love that sound.
now if husky would make a 500, hmm.....
found on you tube: Dave Atherton warms up #### Mann #64 dirt tracker at Ashland 2009 - YouTube

aw come on, give the man a break.how about richard mann, lol, or bugsy mann, neither as commonly used as was ####. geez.


----------



## Simonizer

Busheler said:


> That gutless 372 struggling in duff Cedar,warrants finding a real mechanic with at least a first clue. It was funny though!
> 
> A truly good 372 will pull a 42" happily with full skip 3/8's chisel in real wood,while buried to the nuts.
> 
> Canadians do impress easily.


This clown lasted about as long as a fart in a windstorm. lmao. Bye Bye jacka$$.


----------



## stihl038x2

Fast FWD to this "yo-yo's" video 2:22

[video=youtube;i8pzDjFyu-E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i8pzDjFyu-E&feature=youtu.be[/video]

Looks like he has a twin brother ......... HAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!

[video=youtube;b1zsV8IWERU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b1zsV8IWERU[/video]


----------



## Simonizer

I still have access to the 71cc version of the 372XP if anyone is interested. They will all be modified to the same specs as the one sent to the GTG build-off in June of this year.


----------



## Simonizer

SWE#Kipp said:


> Nope sadly ,,, but very tempted to upgrade my stable now
> 
> I got a "taylor made" piston from Simon for my 372xpgw and the comp went out the roof
> 
> The piston was/is a beauty


Where are you buddy? Haven't heard from you for over two months. Hope all is well.


----------



## dave k

Hi Simon I've just put a 28" bar and 7 pin rim on my 372, that you built, and it pulls even better than I expected. Are the remaining 372's you have are they full wrap ?


----------



## Simonizer

dave k said:


> Hi Simon I've just put a 28" bar and 7 pin rim on my 372, that you built, and it pulls even better than I expected. Are the remaining 372's you have are they full wrap ?


Yes Dave, full-wrap, non-heated. I think I could find a couple heated but they would be flush-cut. Whatever you decide buddy.


----------



## Johndirt82

Hey Simon, That 390xpw you did for me is sweet! As much as I love my collection 288's the 390 is alot smoother and with the work you did pulls a 42" bar no problem. Now if the 79 ford crummy didn't blow the motor last friday I'd be able to be out puttin it to work. The 416ci cleveland is in the Shop gettin built should be back in the woods shortly. but thats another story.


----------



## Simonizer

Johndirt82 said:


> Hey Simon, That 390xpw you did for me is sweet! As much as I love my collection 288's the 390 is alot smoother and with the work you did pulls a 42" bar no problem. Now if the 79 ford crummy didn't blow the motor last friday I'd be able to be out puttin it to work. The 416ci cleveland is in the Shop gettin built should be back in the woods shortly. but thats another story.


Glad you like it John, sorry to hear about your truck buddy. It was a pleasure doing business with you, call anytime if you ever have questions. Cheers from Canada.


----------



## Buffhunter

*ya baby*

Just sent my 385xp off to get simonized!!!!!!! Man I can't wait my old man is gonna chit himself when I run it next to his muffler ported 372xp. Lmao. And my buddy with his stock 385: I can't wait to see the look on their face!!!!!! Man is it weird that I kinda get a funny feeling in my pants when I think about running this saw after it gets all modded up. Lol. Just sucks it will take like 10 days to get there and 10 Days to get back. Im just stuck with my 357 !And my ms390


----------



## Chris J.

buffhunter said:


> just sent my 385xp off to get simonized!!!!!!! Man i can't wait my old man is gonna chit himself when i run it next to his muffler ported 372xp. Lmao. And my buddy with his stock 385: I can't wait to see the look on their face!!!!!! *man is it weird that i kinda get a funny feeling in my pants when i think about running this saw after it gets all modded up*. Lol. Just sucks it will take like 10 days to get there and 10 days to get back. Im just stuck with my 357 !and my ms390


 
tmi.


----------



## wooddog 066

*simonized saws*

I cant wait either for my girl to get back either i sent my 660 stihl to simon to get modded and talked to simon called after only it being there a day.... hes sending it back tommorrow morn i cant wait to get it outta the box i will be like a kid in he candy store!!! simon is such a great guy and talke throughly with you...and you just feel you getting quality wrk done and thats important!!!:wink2:


----------



## Johndirt82

You will like his work alot. Very neat a clean. Your new saw will keep you smilin for a long time.


----------



## wooddog 066

THXS johndirt i appreciate your thought i am excited to get it and put it in the wood


----------



## Simonizer

I am very pleased you guys are happy with your saws. I am very fussy about every detail and your feedback puts a smile on my face. Nice to do business with my bro's south of the border.


----------



## wooddog 066

Absolutely simon, it was nice talking with you and you made me feel good cause my saw means alot to me I KNOW YOU CAN TELL!!!!maybe someday we can hookup wonder what it would be to fly there $


----------



## Johndirt82

Simonized 390xpw. 32" bar


----------



## Simonizer

wooddog 066 said:


> Absolutely simon, it was nice talking with you and you made me feel good cause my saw means alot to me I KNOW YOU CAN TELL!!!!maybe someday we can hookup wonder what it would be to fly there $


Sure, come visit next summer. RiverRat2 was here from Texas on July 1st. Talked to him yesterday. I will let you know when the Logger sports are next Aug. Fly from Pittsburgh to Vancouver BC. Probably $500 return if you booked early enough.


----------



## wooddog 066

okay sounds great i checked the shipping on my saw it says its in the states here cant wait to get my hands on it!!!!!!


----------



## wooddog 066

*Got er back!!!*

Man got my 660 back from being down by simon went cutting boy its like a different saw soo smooth and really responsive just need to do a little carb tuning cause of the different altitudes from there to here but LOVIN IT AGAIN thxs on a job WELLDONE SIMON!!!


----------



## MCW

wooddog 066 said:


> Man got my 660 back from being down by simon went cutting boy its like a different saw soo smooth and really responsive just need to do a little carb tuning cause of the different altitudes from there to here but LOVIN IT AGAIN thxs on a job WELLDONE SIMON!!!



Simon works on Stihls? My god, he really has dropped his standards 

Heh heh.


----------



## wooddog 066

Hey there MCW EASY NOW lol!!!


----------



## MCW

wooddog 066 said:


> Hey there MCW EASY NOW lol!!!



 Sorry. Couldn't help myself. I mean this man has a good reputation with Huskys, he's also had good results from Dolmars, and now he's getting good results with STIHLS??? My god, next he'll crank out an off it's tits Poulan or something  I would so love to send him one in all it's purple and green glory. At least that way when Simon threw up on it the vomit wouldn't stand out as much.

Go on wooddog send off your MS180 for the treatment! Then you'll have to change your username  wooddog MS180! It has a ring to it...


----------



## wooddog 066

hahaha goodone he probably could make it snort toooo!!!!!!


----------



## Log Hogger

Will you woods port a 346 XP, or only the saws listed? 


Also, is this offer open to everyone?

<blockquote>Send me a 460, I will mod it and send it back to you for free. If you are not shocked at the difference, don't pay me a dime. When you are shocked, and you will be, still have it for free, but please never question my work after that.</blockquote>


----------



## parrisw

Log Hogger said:


> Will you woods port a 346 XP, or only the saws listed?
> 
> 
> Also, is this offer open to everyone?
> 
> <blockquote>Send me a 460, I will mod it and send it back to you for free. If you are not shocked at the difference, don't pay me a dime. When you are shocked, and you will be, still have it for free, but please never question my work after that.</blockquote>


 
I'm thinking that deal has expired.


----------



## wendell

parrisw said:


> I'm thinking that deal has expired.


 
It's tough being late to the party. Almost as bad as wearing the exact same dress as somebody else.


----------



## RiverRat2

Log Hogger said:


> Will you woods port a 346 XP, or only the saws listed?
> 
> 
> Also, is this offer open to everyone?
> 
> <blockquote>Send me a 460, I will mod it and send it back to you for free. If you are not shocked at the difference, don't pay me a dime. When you are shocked, and you will be, still have it for free, but please never question my work after that.</blockquote>



Are you just trying to be funny???? Or did you just really not read all of the post's in front of that one you butchered that out of,,,no wait let me guess,,,,, you just like jumpin in the middle and coming out with your cookies on top?????

Get real!!!



wendell said:


> It's tough being late to the party. Almost as bad as wearing the exact same dress as somebody else.


 


good one wendell!!!


----------



## parrisw

wendell said:


> It's tough being late to the party. Almost as bad as wearing the exact same dress as somebody else.


 
ha ha ha. I know exactly what you mean!!!!!!!


----------



## Log Hogger

RiverRat2 said:


> Are you just trying to be funny???? Or did you just really not read all of the post's in front of that one you butchered that out of,,,no wait let me guess,,,,, you just like jumpin in the middle and coming out with your cookies on top?????
> 
> Get real!!!



I see nobody's getting anything by you!


----------



## MCW

wooddog 066 said:


> hahaha goodone he probably could make it snort toooo!!!!!!



If he built a 372 or 460 killing MS180 I'm out of this game for good. That's all we need, an MS180 toting a 32" bar and running full chisel .404"...


----------



## wooddog 066

HEY you gotta hand it to simon he knows his stuff he puts his name on the line for us and when the saws in use the proofs in the pudding!!!ALOTTA people talk the talk but cant WALK THE WALK!!! but talk s...on the guys work when they have noooo idea how great the saw is just todays society i guess:bang:


----------



## MCW

wooddog 066 said:


> HEY you gotta hand it to simon he knows his stuff he puts his name on the line for us and when the saws in use the proofs in the pudding!!!ALOTTA people talk the talk but cant WALK THE WALK!!! but talk s...on the guys work when they have noooo idea how great the saw is just todays society i guess:bang:



I was one of the Simon sceptics early but he's certainly proved himself by now. He's also got a similar warped sense of humour to me which is more along the English lines that some people may not understand


----------



## wendell

[video=youtube;4vuW6tQ0218]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4vuW6tQ0218[/video]


----------



## dave k

Don't forget the " Lumberjack song " !most apt with the choir of RCMP !


----------



## k5alive

simonizer how much to port my 044 ? its gotta be nasty


----------



## dave k

K5 you may find a PM is the best way to get an answer on your 044 ?


----------



## Simonizer

MCW said:


> Sorry. Couldn't help myself. I mean this man has a good reputation with Huskys, he's also had good results from Dolmars, and now he's getting good results with STIHLS??? My god, next he'll crank out an off it's tits Poulan or something  I would so love to send him one in all it's purple and green glory. At least that way when Simon threw up on it the vomit wouldn't stand out as much.
> 
> Go on wooddog send off your MS180 for the treatment! Then you'll have to change your username  wooddog MS180! It has a ring to it...


Yes I would likely vomit if I opened up a box and saw a Wildthing. Matching the color scheme would be difficult,...pickled red cabbage, avocados, and ? couple of black olives?. lol. It would certainly be an enjoyable barf if there is such a thing, but at the same time completely redundant. The cost of food however, would definately double the saws value.


----------



## MCW

Simonizer said:


> Yes I would likely vomit if I opened up a box and saw a Wildthing. Matching the color scheme would be difficult,...pickled red cabbage, avocados, and ? couple of black olives?. lol. It would certainly be an enjoyable barf if there is such a thing, but at the same time completely redundant. The cost of food however, would definately double the saws value.



But you'd still port the little guy right??? Lucky it's plastic, your gut acid and pickled cabbage would play merry hell with the magnesium on more worthy saws.


----------



## Simonizer

I wouldn't port one,...ever. If the designer and manufacturer has no pride and attention to detail in a machine they produce, it won't make it into my shop. I am far too busy to play with junk.


----------



## MCW

Simonizer said:


> I wouldn't port one,...ever. If the designer and manufacturer has no pride and attention to detail in a machine they produce, it won't make it into my shop. I am far too busy to play with junk.



I bet other well known porters would have a crack at one oke:


----------



## RiverRat2

Originally Posted by wendell 
It's tough being late to the party. Almost as bad as wearing the exact same dress as somebody else.







parrisw said:


> ha ha ha. I know exactly what you mean!!!!!!!





Wait a minute,,,, boys,,,, I totally missed tha boat on this one!!!,,, Will & wendell,,,, R U guys both cross dressers???? or what????


----------



## RiverRat2

k5alive said:


> simonizer how much to port my 044 ? its gotta be nasty



Im pretty sure he will port it for you, his phone # is in his sig,,, give him a shout,,,,

I can tell you this,,,,,,He will require that you really clean it well,,, no crusty oily caked sawed fines allowed,,, I pulled all of my covers on my 365/372 and hit it with purple cleaner twice rinsed it with the water hose and then compressed air,,,, and got it very clean before he would work on it!!!!! For real!!!


----------



## wendell

RiverRat2 said:


> Wait a minute,,,, boys,,,, I totally missed tha boat on this one!!!,,, Will & wendell,,,, R U guys both cross dressers???? or what????


 
Now that's a scary thought.

Nope, just a saying I learned when I lived in Texas.



Wait a minute, isn't that where you live?


----------



## RiverRat2

MCW said:


> I was one of the Simon sceptics early but he's certainly proved himself by now. He's also got a similar warped sense of humour *to me which is more along the English lines that some people may not understand *




OK MCW well I wonder how that happened????? Hmmmmm He's English decent,,,, You probably are a bit yourself and at least half of my ancestors are from England,,,

Us yanks were just the first to tell em to go _ _ _k off,,,, then you blokes from down under figured it out,,, then tha canucks did!!!!! hmmmm do we have a common thread here????

Uhhh let me see,,,,, God save the Queen!!!!!


----------



## indiansprings

I'll repeat we are extremely pleased with our Simonized MS 460, now that it has had several tanks of fuel ran through it, it seems like it is even stronger than when we shot the "after" video. I've had my cousin who makes his sole living off of logging and has for 31 years run it, and he was amazed, he runs stock 660's and 440's 90% of the time, he was shocked that it would give his 660 a sound whooping. He wanted to keep it after running it, tried his best to trade me out of the saw. I'm stihl waiting on sneaking up on a buddies stock 372 husky. I can wait to see the look on his face, he doesn't run a saw much at all, but thinks he has the baddest saw in the country, which is true in these parts when a "big" saw for most people is a Stihl 390 or 460 Rancher. It has totally changed his view on modded saws. I imagine his next new saw will be sent out before it ever sees fuel in it for a port job. 
I've had a chance to run a couple of walkerized saw, they ran good, but at least on our particular saw what set it apart is throttle response, our 460 is every bit as snappy as a 346 as far as immediate throttle response, it is immediate, prolly the best saw I own as far as throttle response.
River Rat is 100% correct if you send Simon or any or builder as far as this goes, give them the courtesy of sending them a immaculately clean saw to work with. Mine was as clean as it prolly ever will be when I sent it. It just cost these guys valuable time when you send a filthy saw. I can't speak for all builders, but Simon's work is meticulous and extremely detailed, it is much easier for them to accomplish the task at hand with a clean saw.
K5Alive, send him a PM, he can do nasty if that's what you want.lol


----------



## parrisw

RiverRat2 said:


> Originally Posted by wendell
> It's tough being late to the party. Almost as bad as wearing the exact same dress as somebody else.
> 
> 
> 
> Wait a minute,,,, boys,,,, I totally missed tha boat on this one!!!,,, Will & wendell,,,, R U guys both cross dressers???? or what????



Hey, now don't judge a book by its cover. 



RiverRat2 said:


> Im pretty sure he will port it for you, his phone # is in his sig,,, give him a shout,,,,
> 
> I can tell you this,,,,,,He will require that you really clean it well,,, no crusty oily caked sawed fines allowed,,, I pulled all of my covers on my 365/372 and hit it with purple cleaner twice rinsed it with the water hose and then compressed air,,,, and got it very clean before he would work on it!!!!! For real!!!


 
Ya, it does kinda suck pulling a saw down to work on it when its caked in crap. But I've done it many many many times, did I say MANY?


----------



## Simonizer

Repairing dirty saws is fine in a repair shop environment and is the norm, did that for years day in and day out. My shop is a machining and assembly facility though. You will find no dust, grease, dirt, etc. The lathe makes a bit of a mess but it, as well as the shop, is vacuumed and cleaned everyday.


----------



## wooddog 066

NO DOUBT on that my friend from the pics i seen KEEP UP THE GOODWORK i might have you somemore work coming I love mine like indian springs said i think mine is running even better the more i run it


----------



## MCW

RiverRat2 said:


> OK MCW well I wonder how that happened????? Hmmmmm He's English decent,,,, You probably are a bit yourself and at least half of my ancestors are from England,,,
> 
> Us yanks were just the first to tell em to go _ _ _k off,,,, then you blokes from down under figured it out,,, then tha canucks did!!!!! hmmmm do we have a common thread here????
> 
> Uhhh let me see,,,,, God save the Queen!!!!!



Heh heh. Yeah I probably should have said English lines generally and not been misunderstood as maybe English bloodlines. I think Simon would watch Monty Python, Dad's Army, or Fawlty Towers and pee his pants, just like me. Some others including my fiancee (although of English bloodlines) just don't seem to get that sense of humour  I'm Irish, Scottish, and English completely. In fact a relative back in the late 1800's was even a bushranger (Captain Thunderbolt - Fred Ward) and no I'm not making that up.
I know people with not one bit of english blood in them yet still have an english sense of humour and know full bloods who can't even understand Monty Python - I hope that makes sense


----------



## wendell

I was dating a girl and we were getting pretty serious so I invited her over to watch "Holy Grail". She didn't laugh once and I almost broke up with her. Fortunately, I stuck with her and she began to see the humor and now we've been married 16 years tomorrow.


----------



## Metals406

wendell said:


> I was dating a girl and we were getting pretty serious so I invited her over to watch "Holy Grail". She didn't laugh once and I almost broke up with her. Fortunately, I stuck with her and she began to see the humor and now we've been married 16 years tomorrow.


 
Happy Anniversary! 

Breaking up with a girl over Monty Python IS English humor! 

I love Engrish comedy, even Red Green (in Canada eh) is very English humor.


----------



## Chris J.

My wife is English, and had been in the states about four years when we met. She was open to trying trying a wide variety of foods :msp_thumbup: (you need to understand typical British 'cuisine' :taped: to appreciate that trait), and I liked dry British humour, especially Monty Python's absurdist humour. We've been married 24+ years. I'm a native Texan, but my wife now has a Texas accent much heavier than mine.


----------



## RiverRat2

indiansprings said:


> I'll repeat we are extremely pleased with our Simonized MS 460, now that it has had several tanks of fuel ran through it, it seems like it is even stronger than when we shot the "after" video. I've had my cousin who makes his sole living off of logging and has for 31 years run it, and he was amazed, he runs stock 660's and 440's 90% of the time, he was shocked that it would give his 660 a sound whooping. He wanted to keep it after running it, tried his best to trade me out of the saw. I'm stihl waiting on sneaking up on a buddies stock 372 husky. I can wait to see the look on his face, he doesn't run a saw much at all, but thinks he has the baddest saw in the country, which is true in these parts when a "big" saw for most people is a Stihl 390 or 460 Rancher. It has totally changed his view on modded saws. I imagine his next new saw will be sent out before it ever sees fuel in it for a port job.
> I've had a chance to run a couple of walkerized saw, they ran good, but at least on our particular saw what set it apart is throttle response, our 460 is every bit as snappy as a 346 as far as immediate throttle response, it is immediate, prolly the best saw I own as far as throttle response.
> River Rat is 100% correct if you send Simon or any or builder as far as this goes, give them the courtesy of sending them a immaculately clean saw to work with. Mine was as clean as it prolly ever will be when I sent it. It just cost these guys valuable time when you send a filthy saw. I can't speak for all builders, but Simon's work is meticulous and extremely detailed, it is much easier for them to accomplish the task at hand with a clean saw.
> K5Alive, send him a PM, he can do nasty if that's what you want.lol



check your PMs


----------



## Buffhunter

*Stoked*

Hell ya!!!!!!!!! Simon just sent me the tracking #s on my 385xp and my dads 372xp I just herd some big oaks fall when I mentioned that. LMAO Cant wait to run them!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wooddog 066

YEAH...you'll be happy for sure i been running my 660 and lovin it just nothing that will stop it i am working on a huge locust tree now prob 35"across the trunk i got everything cut but gotta put the bigbar on to finish cant wait either the saw just keeps pullin and pullin!!wish i knew how to post videos:msp_confusedhh well no biggie


----------



## Simonizer

Buffhunter said:


> Hell ya!!!!!!!!! Simon just sent me the tracking #s on my 385xp and my dads 372xp I just herd some big oaks fall when I mentioned that. LMAO Cant wait to run them!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Next time I am in Arizona I will be hitting you guys up for some authentic Italian lasagna! Read good reviews on your restaurant Dom!


----------



## Buffhunter

You got it Simon. Hey if you ever wanna come hunt javalina coues whitetail desert mule deer or the biggest elk in the world let me know. Ill tell you what units to put in for and ill take you out when you draw the tag. If im not working all I do is hunt or cut wood. Let me know if your interested.


----------



## Buffhunter

Dammit Simon

Why didn't you send those saws next day air this waiting chit is killing me lol


----------



## dave k

Trust me Canada Post seem to operate in an alternate universe ! I've been waiting for nearly 50 days !! for a saw from Canada, not from Simon and I should add and the member who sent the saw is as peeved as I am !!


----------



## Buffhunter

Mine says its through customs in route to destination. Well see


----------



## Simonizer

Buffhunter said:


> Dammit Simon
> 
> Why didn't you send those saws next day air this waiting chit is killing me lol


Ahhhh, like building and seasoning a perfect spaghetti sauce,.....patience gwasshoppa!!!


----------



## Buffhunter

*ha*



Simonizer said:


> Ahhhh, like building and seasoning a perfect spaghetti sauce,.....patience gwasshoppa!!!


 
Ha ha ha LMFAO


----------



## thechainsawguy

dave k said:


> Trust me Canada Post seem to operate in an alternate universe ! I've been waiting for nearly 50 days !! for a saw from Canada, not from Simon and I should add and the member who sent the saw is as peeved as I am !!



Two months or more, that is the average time slow boat surface shipping. No airmail involved with that time period. Then customs takes a look. Surface shipping is only good if you are no hurry to get the saw.

Dave


----------



## parrisw

dave k said:


> Trust me Canada Post seem to operate in an alternate universe ! I've been waiting for nearly 50 days !! for a saw from Canada, not from Simon and I should add and the member who sent the saw is as peeved as I am !!


 
Its not Canada post. They are actually quite good.


----------



## thechainsawguy

parrisw said:


> Its not Canada post. They are actually quite good.


 
Oh...OK, Canada post airmail or Express works good, yes, but surface is really slow. Once it was 5 months to Papua New Guinea. I think I have had 3 months surface to Australia also. So I switched to Express Post. No one wants to wait 2 months. But shipping difference is about double to speed it up.

Dave.


----------



## parrisw

thechainsawguy said:


> Oh...OK, Canada post airmail or Express works good, yes, but surface is really slow. Once it was 5 months to Papua New Guinea. I think I have had 3 months surface to Australia also. So I switched to Express Post. No one wants to wait 2 months. But shipping difference is about double to speed it up.
> 
> Dave.


 
Yes, surface is very slow across the pond. Unfortunatly anything else is really expensvie.


----------



## Buffhunter

*Wow*

Yo Simon I don't know how you sent those but they made it to the post office today. Holy chit 4 days from bc to Vail az canada post doesn't seem too bad to me!! Probably wont be able to pick them up till tomorrow stuck at the restaurant all day wooooo hooooo!!!!!!!


----------



## Simonizer

Buffhunter said:


> Yo Simon I don't know how you sent those but they made it to the post office today. Holy chit 4 days from bc to Vail az canada post doesn't seem too bad to me!! Probably wont be able to pick them up till tomorrow stuck at the restaurant all day wooooo hooooo!!!!!!!


I use Expedited Parcel with my Venture 1 account. Glad they made it back to you in 4 days.


----------



## Buffhunter

*Angry*

Simon we had a chance to get the saws and all I can say is wow!! From the first time I fired these up my buddy said holy chit that saw sounds angry. Lol. My buddy brought some saw gas bar chain and a 20in round of hard old oak up here and we gave the 385 and 372 you did up a run. All I can say is I couldn't stop a 24 inch bar with full comp chain on it. I am very impressed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! oh and I like the custom paint that gives it a extra sexy look too!!!!!!


----------



## RiverRat2

Buffhunter said:


> Simon we had a chance to get the saws and all I can say is wow!! From the first time I fired these up my buddy said holy chit that saw sounds angry. Lol. My buddy brought some saw gas bar chain and a 20in round of hard old oak up here and we gave the 385 and 372 you did up a run. All I can say is I couldn't stop a 24 inch bar with full comp chain on it. I am very impressed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! oh and I like the custom paint that gives it a extra sexy look too!!!!!!




Custom Paint????? all right where is tha Freakin Pictures???? obviously,,,, You Don't know tha rules??????? ,,,, Arboristsite rule #1,,,,,No Pics,,,, it didnt happen!!!!

Yeah his saws have some torque dont they,,, and they do sound angry!!!!!


----------



## Buffhunter

*pics*

Sorry didn't know the rule by custom paint whatever he does to the cylinder and makes it all black makes it look sexy. The full wrap is my dads 372 the other is my 385:


----------



## RiverRat2

Buffhunter said:


> Sorry didn't know the rule by custom paint whatever he does to the cylinder and makes it all black makes it look sexy. The full wrap is my dads 372
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the other is my 385
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :




Really Nice!!!


----------



## RiverRat2

Buffhunter said:


> Sorry didn't know the rule by custom paint whatever he does to the cylinder and makes it all black makes it look sexy. The full wrap is my dads 372 the other is my 385:



LOLOL!!! the rule has nothing to do with paint,,, its just about anything you do with saws in general!!! Period,,,,,

No exceptions

I am just pulling your chain,,,


----------



## MCW

Buffhunter said:


> Sorry didn't know the rule by custom paint whatever he does to the cylinder and makes it all black makes it look sexy. The full wrap is my dads 372 the other is my 385:



That's not paint - she's got an oil leak. Looks like Simon forgot to tighten up the rocker cover.
Careless Simon, careless - and you call yourself a saw builder? I *always* remember to tighten up the rocker cover properly when I'm building saws...


----------



## tlandrum

i hate when that happens


----------



## Simonizer

MCW said:


> That's not paint - she's got an oil leak. Looks like Simon forgot to tighten up the rocker cover.
> Careless Simon, careless - and you call yourself a saw builder? I *always* remember to tighten up the rocker cover properly when I'm building saws...


LOL, can you imagine how dirty the oil would have to be? ha ha. I have seen that on diesels though, as black as that paint, no chit.


----------



## edisto

MCW said:


> That's not paint - she's got an oil leak. Looks like Simon forgot to tighten up the rocker cover.
> Careless Simon, careless - and you call yourself a saw builder? I *always* remember to tighten up the rocker cover properly when I'm building saws...


 
Yup...I spend the extra $ for rollers because most of my saws have a pretty radical cam profile.


----------



## Buffhunter

MCW said:


> That's not paint - she's got an oil leak. Looks like Simon forgot to tighten up the rocker cover.
> Careless Simon, careless - and you call yourself a saw builder? I *always* remember to tighten up the rocker cover properly when I'm building saws...


 
Ya I should of known to send our saws to a damn rookie. Maybe when he gets a few more thousand saws under his belt ill send him another. LMAO. Great saws buddy!!!!!!!


----------



## Buffhunter

Damn I also noticed he didn't refill my spark plug fluid or my muffler oil????????? What's up with that.


----------



## tlandrum

if you dont mind me asking what gauge power band was installed?


----------



## Simonizer

tlandrum2002 said:


> if you dont mind me asking what gauge power band was installed?


.410-22 over and under.


----------



## Chris J.

Simonizer said:


> .410-22 over and under.



That'll come in handy for varmits & snakes when you're out cutting.


----------



## Simonizer

Chris J. said:


> That'll come in handy for varmits & snakes when you're out cutting.


I always keep a bottle of vodka handy in case I see a snake,.....which I also keep handy.-W.C. Fields.


----------



## Chris J.

Simonizer said:


> I always keep a bottle of vodka handy in case I see a snake,.....which I also keep handy.-W.C. Fields.


 
Oh, I really miss my vodka. The good stuff chilled, straight, sometimes with a wedge of lemon or lime. The cheap stuff chilled with diet tonic water & plenty of ice sometime with a wedge of lemon or lime. I'm not a friend of Bill's, but we're acquainted.


----------



## Simonizer

Chris J. said:


> Oh, I really miss my vodka. The good stuff chilled, straight, sometimes with a wedge of lemon or lime. The cheap stuff chilled with diet tonic water & plenty of ice sometime with a wedge of lemon or lime. I'm not a friend of Bill's, but we're acquainted.


Grey Goose and Belvedere are nice.


----------



## Chris J.

Simonizer said:


> Grey Goose and Belvedere are nice.




I really enjoyed Grey Goose, also Absolut Currant.


----------



## RiverRat2

Simonizer said:


> I always keep a bottle of vodka handy in case I see a snake,.....which I also keep handy.-W.C. Fields.



Hey has anybody seen my snake????

Yeah and its good Vodka that Simon has too!!!!!! Ask me how I know!!! Cheers Bro!!!!

But I like this one,,, http://www.proof66.com/single_display.php?id=360 its moderately priced and taste well almost undetectible,,, but shoots well chilled w/out a chaser!!! award winning stuff!!!

and this Texas made Microdistillery stuff is purty smooth,,,, http://www.proof66.com/single_display.php?l=as&key=Titos Vodka


----------



## wendell

Here's the vodka I've been drinking lately and even better rated on your site.

Luksusowa Original Potato Vodka - Luksusowa Potato Vodka - Vodka Potato Ratings and Reviews - Liquor Reviews - Spirits Reviews - Proof66.com - Proof66

And the one I drank when in Moscow and brought home with me.







A month after I got back, they started importing it to the US.


----------



## RiverRat2

wendell said:


> Here's the vodka I've been drinking lately and even better rated on your site.
> 
> [And the one I drank when in Moscow and brought home with me.
> 
> 
> A month after I got back, they started importing it to the US.



I dont worry about ratings,,, I dont drink much,,, but when I do it has to be something I like,,, @ 23.00 per 1.75 Liter it goes really well with My Minute maid Pomegranite Lemonade!!!!! and last me quite a while,,,,,

Gosh we are trashing up poor Simons thread ehhh????


----------



## wendell

RiverRat2 said:


> Gosh we are trashing up poor Simons thread ehhh????


 
He's Canadian. I think alcohol fits right in.


----------



## Chris J.

RiverRat2 said:


> ... 23.00 per 1.75 Liter...




The rotgut vodka I used to drink cost around $9.00-$11.00 (depending on where I bought it) for a 1.75L, which was a good thing since I used to go through 4+ litres a week.


----------



## Simonizer

Has anyone heard if IndianSprings is sending the 460 to Terry's GTG?


----------



## tlandrum

ive not heard anything from him on the matter. maybe hes trying to save you from being disapointed otstir:


----------



## Simonizer

tlandrum2002 said:


> ive not heard anything from him on the matter. maybe hes trying to save you from being disapointed otstir:


 
Lmao, reminds me of the end of Rocky III.

Terry to Simon though,- "When you beat my 372,...you beat me by 0.2 seconds,.....that is very difficult for a man of my intelligence to handle,..."

Simon to Terry,-"Hey you build pretty good for an older guy,...." lol.


----------



## Simonizer

I know there will be some strong saws there, you guys have fun!


----------



## 04ultra

RiverRat2 said:


> Hey has anybody seen my snake????
> 
> Yeah and its good Vodka that Simon has too!!!!!! Ask me how I know!!! Cheers Bro!!!!
> 
> But I like this one,,, Khortytsa [Khortitsa] Platinum Vodka - Khortytsa Platinum Vodka - Vodka Grain Ratings and Reviews - Liquor Reviews - Spirits Reviews - Proof66.com - Proof66 its moderately priced and taste well almost undetectible,,, but shoots well chilled w/out a chaser!!! award winning stuff!!!
> 
> and this Texas made Microdistillery stuff is purty smooth,,,, http://www.proof66.com/single_display.php?l=as&key=Titos Vodka


 

I had a bottle of clear Jack Daniels awhile ago..........Some guy told me to only sip it or you could go blind!!!


----------



## RiverRat2

Simonizer said:


> Has anyone heard if IndianSprings is sending the 460 to Terry's GTG?



I sent him a PM about 4 weeks ago or longer asking him to send it,,,,and In the same message offered to send him his choice of my ported/ Proven saws so he will have a good bucking saw for his firewood work which I figured was super busy as follows,,, MY Simonized 372, My Ported 066, (My first port job,,,,a great runner) A Tlandrum ported 066 a really stout Runner, A Slingerized 390 XP that is really stout as well

He just responded, said his firewood business was through the roof and his workers really liked it,,, and he wouldnt part with it,,, cant say I can blame him for wanting to hang on to it,,,,


----------



## RiverRat2

04ultra said:


> I had a bottle of clear Jack Daniels awhile ago..........Some guy told me to only sip it or you could go blind!!!



That was some excellent whisky LOLOL!!!!


----------



## blsnelling

RiverRat2 said:


> I sent him a PM about 4 weeks ago or longer asking him to send it,,,,and In the same message offered to send him his choice of my ported/ Proven saws so he will have a good bucking saw for his firewood work which I figured was super busy as follows,,, MY Simonized 372, My Ported 066, (My first port job,,,,a great runner) A Tlandrum ported 066 a really stout Runner, A Slingerized 390 XP that is really stout as well
> 
> He just responded, said his firewood business was through the roof and his workers really liked it,,, and he wouldnt part with it,,, cant say I can blame him for wanting to hang on to it,,,,


 
I smell fear


----------



## Simonizer

blsnelling said:


> I smell fear


 
I think you smelled the same thing on 18JUN lol. What happened at that GTG again?


----------



## tlandrum

shall we go back to the videos with a stop watch. i do believe my saw is the fastest saw in the posted videos with tree monkeys right behind mine. so id say what happened on that day is exactly what i said it would. real wood leveled the playing field. we can put ricks brads and mine in wood again if you guys want. just sayin lol


----------



## wendell

It rained.



Really, really hard.


----------



## 04ultra

Simonizer said:


> I think you smelled the same thing on 18JUN lol. What happened at that GTG again?


 


I must have missed something......


----------



## wendell

04ultra said:


> I must have missed something......


 
I think you need to hang around a little more often. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## indiansprings

No fear,lol I like the way you've loosened up talking smack.:msp_smile: I haven't been afraid of anyone or anything for a long time as I sometimes lack common sense. We're just farther behind than we have ever been. As of last night we have right at 240-45 cord on order, in fact I told my wife and son's not to take another order. With the fear of propane going through the roof, (1.90 gal here currently) this is more than double what we had on order last year. It has become our primary bucking saw and the boys don't want to let it go and I can't blame them, I can't even get them to give up the 346xp as I've decided to have it ported. We'd basically be without it for 9-10 working days. It hands down is the fastest saw we run. Is it a GTG winner, I'll be honest, prolly not, but it a fantastic ported work saw which is what we wanted. I don't have one complaint, it sure made a believer out of me. I was a skeptic of how much of a real world increase in productivity a ported saw would make, as big as skeptic as anyone on here. I can say without any reservation that this saw has changed that, I am a believer in ported work saws. It has not affected it's reliability one bit. Simon done an outstanding job on this saw. I have run it against several stock MS 650's and 660's and one JD/Efco 8200? and it will put them in their place quite handily, of course I credit it mostly to my chain sharpening ability:msp_wink: than Simon's port work. There is a huge gap between it and my stock 044. The one thing in common that everyone comments about is the throttle response.
Is it worth the money?, Will you see a return on the 250.00-300.00 most charge, I say you will absolutely see a return in a commercial operation, if your cutting commercially you'll reap the rewards of a big smile on your face and love the increased performance. 
You guys have a great time at the GTG, most likely the bullchit will be so deep that you'll need chest wader's to survive. Take it easy on old Stumpy, he's not used to handling quality equipment like a Stihl, he's a good ole Missouri boy, leave a little hide on him before sending him home. Most of all, may all of you be safe in your travels to and from and don't have any saw accidents.
I am going to try to find the time to attend the Ok,MO,KS,TEX gtg and will take the saw there for member's to run it all they want to. That way it will only cost them an afternoon of use.


----------



## Simonizer

I would like to see Rick's 372 run against Terry's and Brad's now that they have all had some use. Might be a fun side-show to the main MS460 event.


----------



## Simonizer

I smell fear.  lol


----------



## tlandrum

no fear here,what your smelling is that the damn dog farted


----------



## 04ultra

Simonizer said:


> I smell fear.  lol


 


Fear This!!!


----------



## Simonizer

tlandrum2002 said:


> no fear here,what your smelling is that the damn dog farted[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> lol. I like the way the intensity ramps up up before a GTG. Your main concern right now is the porta-crapper that Stumpy violated. Be thankful Doug didn't send that 460, it puts you one position closer to the top.


----------



## tlandrum

:bringit:


----------



## Simonizer

Gear-down big-rig. lol.


----------



## John R

Keeping an eye on this one.

I think most of the guy's on here are like the state of Missouri, going to have to show us.


----------



## paul hill

Simon, I'm the "buddy" that Dom called when his and the old mans saw arrived at the restaurant. The conversation was "I got the saws, bring gas, bar oil, a bar, chain, and wood". That's all, I guess he had everything else. Anyway, I did, and then the bum made me do all the work. I have to say, I'm very impressed. I ran both saws and they were very nice. I wasn't able to get either one to even think about slowing down in the wood. When I'm ready for a smaller saw I'll definately be in touch with you to do it.

I have to say when I saw the utube videos of your saws in action I was worried that maybe I wouldn't have the fastest, meanest saw around anymore. Without running them more, I'm not sure if Dom can take me or not. It will be close and all I can say is great job on those saws. It was a nice several years with everyone drooling over my saw. Now I have to share the envy everyone has with these two guys. Now, so that your fine craftsmanship gets due credit maybe when you come to Arizona you could teach those girls with the new simonized saws how to sharpen a chain. That way the saws you built will actually cut as they were meant to.

Just wanted to compliment you on your work and bust some Dom balls.

Paul


----------



## Simonizer

paul hill said:


> Simon, I'm the "buddy" that Dom called when his and the old mans saw arrived at the restaurant. The conversation was "I got the saws, bring gas, bar oil, a bar, chain, and wood". That's all, I guess he had everything else. Anyway, I did, and then the bum made me do all the work. I have to say, I'm very impressed. I ran both saws and they were very nice. I wasn't able to get either one to even think about slowing down in the wood. When I'm ready for a smaller saw I'll definately be in touch with you to do it.
> 
> I have to say when I saw the utube videos of your saws in action I was worried that maybe I wouldn't have the fastest, meanest saw around anymore. Without running them more, I'm not sure if Dom can take me or not. It will be close and all I can say is great job on those saws. It was a nice several years with everyone drooling over my saw. Now I have to share the envy everyone has with these two guys. Now, so that your fine craftsmanship gets due credit maybe when you come to Arizona you could teach those girls with the new simonized saws how to sharpen a chain. That way the saws you built will actually cut as they were meant to.
> 
> Just wanted to compliment you on your work and bust some Dom balls.
> 
> Paul


Thanks Paul, call me anytime if you need me to build a machine for you. Yes, filing a chain is an art. Cheers from Canada.


----------



## Simonizer

John R said:


> Keeping an eye on this one.
> 
> I think most of the guy's on here are like the state of Missouri, going to have to show us.


lol. I think RiverRat2 is in the lead at the GTG's so far. A 4th and a 3rd. Two back to back top 4's is pretty impressive. Way to go Rick!


----------



## Simonizer

I have vented-skirt OEM pistons for 372xp's if anyone is interested. (50mm) They are pop-ups and are $140.00 ea.


----------



## Metals406

Simonizer said:


> I have vented-skirt OEM pistons for 372xp's if anyone is interested. (50mm) They are pop-ups and are $140.00 ea.


 
Vented skirt??


----------



## Buffhunter

*lol*



paul hill said:


> Simon, I'm the "buddy" that Dom called when his and the old mans saw arrived at the restaurant. The conversation was "I got the saws, bring gas, bar oil, a bar, chain, and wood". That's all, I guess he had everything else. Anyway, I did, and then the bum made me do all the work. I have to say, I'm very impressed. I ran both saws and they were very nice. I wasn't able to get either one to even think about slowing down in the wood. When I'm ready for a smaller saw I'll definately be in touch with you to do it.
> 
> I have to say when I saw the utube videos of your saws in action I was worried that maybe I wouldn't have the fastest, meanest saw around anymore. Without running them more, I'm not sure if Dom can take me or not. It will be close and all I can say is great job on those saws. It was a nice several years with everyone drooling over my saw. Now I have to share the envy everyone has with these two guys. Now, so that your fine craftsmanship gets due credit maybe when you come to Arizona you could teach those girls with the new simonized saws how to sharpen a chain. That way the saws you built will actually cut as they were meant to.
> 
> Just wanted to compliment you on your work and bust some Dom balls.
> 
> Paul



Ha ha ha. Hey Simon he knows his azz is gonna get whipped even though I can't sharpen a chain as good as he can. But I've been doing a little practicing and he will be surprised... he's just too proud to say so. Anyway lovin the saws and ill have to put a vid up of Paul getting smoked. Lmao take it easy buddy and I hope all is well up north

Dom


----------



## Simonizer

Metals406 said:


> Vented skirt??


Some people call them "windows".


----------



## blsnelling

Simonizer said:


> I have vented-skirt OEM pistons for 372xp's if anyone is interested. (50mm) They are pop-ups and are $140.00 ea.


 
Are these 268 pistons? Single ring?


----------



## Simonizer

blsnelling said:


> Are these 268 pistons? Single ring?


 
No.


----------



## blsnelling

Simonizer said:


> No.


 266?


----------



## Simonizer

blsnelling said:


> 266?


No lol.


----------



## thechainsawguy

blsnelling said:


> 266?


 

Its a 3120 piston, Brad, milled down....with pop up top, lol.

Dave.


----------



## RiverRat2

Simonizer said:


> I have vented-skirt OEM pistons for 372xp's if anyone is interested. (50mm) They are pop-ups and are $140.00 ea.





Metals406 said:


> Vented skirt??



not full circle or closed,,, windowed (open) around the wrist pin boss area,,,,


----------



## Smittysrepair

I could have sworn he said they where 372XP pistons. Just in case, I bet he is refering to a Husky saw in case you where wondering Brad. :biggrin:


----------



## Simonizer

Not a Husqvarna piston. Using those makes you come in the 5th-20th positions in a serious GTG.


----------



## wooddog 066

*Saw*

Classic simon,if ya cant run with the bigdawgs...stay on the porch ehhh!!


----------



## Simonizer

wooddog 066 said:


> Classic simon,if ya cant run with the bigdawgs...stay on the porch ehhh!!


Exactly. I am part way through your buddies 346. I am going to lean on it pretty hard just because it is such a gem of a saw and I rarely get to do them.


----------



## wooddog 066

*saw*

gooddeal,he will love it glad i could throw some work your way!!


----------



## Smittysrepair

Simonizer said:


> Not a Husqvarna piston. Using those makes you come in the 5th-20th positions in a serious GTG.


 
I figured no matter what brand it is as long as it says modified by the Simonizer on it somewheres it would almost guarantee the chances of finishing in the top 5.


----------



## wooddog 066

*simonized*

DITTO!! WHAT HE SAID!!!


----------



## 04ultra

Keep up the good work Simon.........








Simon Rick is southern folk ....You need to train him how to run a saw!!!............Sorry Rick ...I just had too!!!


----------



## Simonizer

04ultra said:


> Keep up the good work Simon.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simon Rick is southern folk ....You need to train him how to run a saw!!!............Sorry Rick ...I just had too!!!


If it wasn't for you "Southern Folks" we would be speaking Iranian up here. God bless every one of you. My door is always open buddy.


----------



## 04ultra

Simonizer said:


> If it wasn't for you "Southern Folks" we would be speaking Iranian up here. God bless every one of you. My door is always open buddy.





I always thought WI. was up north ....LOL.........But you are way up over yander......


----------



## RiverRat2

04ultra said:


> Keep up the good work Simon.........
> 
> 
> Simon Rick is southern folk ....You need to train him how to run a saw!!!............Sorry Rick ...I just had too!!!




Well,,,, 

Thanks for the vote of confidence Steve ole buddy!!!!,,,, FWIW,,, that was the first Timed event Ive ever been in,,, and was a bit nervous and totally missed the tune up,,,, I'm not making excuses,,, The 3rd place saw was modded very similar to what my buddy Simon does and as I have done before minus hogging out the lower transfers like I did on my first 066 mod, It was tuned exactly like the 9th place saw that I hung the dog on in my first run...

after all the runs were recorded for the contest I leaned the ninth place saw (parrisw's build) a bit and had room for more tweaking,,,,,,,, it ran a 22.46....

Never had time to tweak the third place saw,,, my build Simon style,,, which ran a 23.8,,, I feel certain it would have run a very low 20 possibly a 19...

The main thing is I did have fun and I did learn something.... 

Cheers bro!!!!


----------



## 04ultra

RiverRat2 said:


> Well,,,,
> 
> Thanks for the vote of confidence Steve ole buddy!!!!,,,, FWIW,,, that was the first Timed event Ive ever been in,,, and was a bit nervous and totally missed the tune up,,,, I'm not making excuses,,, The 3rd place saw was modded very similar to what my buddy Simon does and as I have done before minus hogging out the lower transfers like I did on my first 066 mod, It was tuned exactly like the 9th place saw that I hung the dog on in my first run...
> 
> after all the runs were recorded for the contest I leaned the ninth place saw (parrisw's build) a bit and had room for more tweaking,,,,,,,, it ran a 22.46....
> 
> Never had time to tweak the third place saw,,, my build Simon style,,, which ran a 23.8,,, I feel certain it would have run a very low 20 possibly a 19...
> 
> The main thing is I did have fun and I did learn something....
> 
> Cheers bro!!!!


 
Rick you will always my vote of confidence ol-friend!!!.....


----------



## Simonizer

wooddog 066 said:


> gooddeal,he will love it glad i could throw some work your way!!


Carter's saw is done and will be in the mail tomorrow. It thinks it is a 372!


----------



## wooddog 066

*346*

THXS PAL!!! we will let er eat for sure


----------



## DShoop

*Simonized saws*

I have been falling. Coastal wood for the last 23 years. Fell spruce trees up too 12 feet and cedar up to 15. Used ported 2100 husky's, ported ms660's. I heard about Simon a few years back. I decided to try one of his ms460's. I am running a lightweight 32 inch bar with square ground 75cj chain. The saw is a rocket and is ran 6.5 hrs a day. My second one, a ms460 arctic is in back of truck heading to the woods tomorrow. I let a couple of other fallers try it. One ordered two for himself and the other ordered a 372. They both are full time callers and love these saws. The shop here was getting in ported saws from another builder, but is now ordering in Simons saws.

Love your saws Simon. With good ground 3/8 chain on a 32" bar they seem to almost speed up in the cut. We all run silvey grinders. I have the Prosharp and love it. Have been following this thread for awhile. Wanted to get on sooner and say that your saws are a workers saw and not just a hobbiest. Simon your ms460 is by far the most favorite saw that I have fell with.


----------



## belgian

belgian said:


> Way to go Indian !
> Hey Indian, if eventually it would turn out to be a mishap, which I doubt, I'll gladly support financially to cover the expenses.
> 
> If it turns out to be positive, I'll settle for a Stihl cap signed by Tom Hall personally.



Ok folks, I don't want to spoil the fun here, but now that things look to be very positive after all, I wish to remind y'all about my conditions for the deal ....hehe :msp_wink:

Ok, If Tom Hall is too much to ask, I'll settle for a Simon signed cap as well....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## RiverRat2

belgian said:


> Ok folks, I don't want to spoil the fun here, but now that things look to be very positive after all, I wish to remind y'all about my conditions for the deal ....hehe :msp_wink:
> 
> Ok, If Tom Hall is too much to ask, I'll settle for a Simon signed cap as well....:hmm3grin2orange:



Roland,,, 

Good to see you,,, old friend,,,,


----------



## Simonizer

DShoop said:


> I have been falling. Coastal wood for the last 23 years. Fell spruce trees up too 12 feet and cedar up to 15. Used ported 2100 husky's, ported ms660's. I heard about Simon a few years back. I decided to try one of his ms460's. I am running a lightweight 32 inch bar with square ground 75cj chain. The saw is a rocket and is ran 6.5 hrs a day. My second one, a ms460 arctic is in back of truck heading to the woods tomorrow. I let a couple of other fallers try it. One ordered two for himself and the other ordered a 372. They both are full time callers and love these saws. The shop here was getting in ported saws from another builder, but is now ordering in Simons saws.
> 
> Love your saws Simon. With good ground 3/8 chain on a 32" bar they seem to almost speed up in the cut. We all run silvey grinders. I have the Prosharp and love it. Have been following this thread for awhile. Wanted to get on sooner and say that your saws are a workers saw and not just a hobbiest. Simon your ms460 is by far the most favorite saw that I have fell with.


 
Jeez, thanks buddy, makin' me blush here lol. I am glad you like my work. If you were running 2100's you have obviously been at this game for awhile. Call me anytime you have questions, my number is on my sig. Cheers, Simon.


----------



## Dave Hadden

Geeze, it seems like only four years or so ago I posted this:

http://www.arboristsite.com/forestry-logging-forum/50385.htm


Nice to see some vindication. 

Take care.


----------



## Simonizer

Dave Hadden said:


> Geeze, it seems like only four years or so ago I posted this:
> 
> http://www.arboristsite.com/forestry-logging-forum/50385.htm
> 
> 
> Nice to see some vindication.
> 
> Take care.


Hi Dave, thanks. Wow 4 years already, come by and see my shop sometime. 394 Candylane.


----------



## dave k

Hi Simon I'm looking forward to that heated full wrap !


----------



## Simonizer

dave k said:


> Hi Simon I'm looking forward to that heated full wrap !


I'll bet. Getting chilly over there? I just did one this morning for a buddy (Valley mountain contracting in South Slocan BC) It is wearing a 33" Tsumura. 73Ga.


----------



## Tnalp

*Can I send you a New Saw for Mod?*

Hi I would like to get a 460 Artic Fullwrap Simonized! Maybe add one of those Tsumura bars. 28' (if available). How do I go about getting this done. I will likely purchase the saw from my usual dealer. I have bought about a dozen saws from him these last couple of years and he treats me right. Anyway It would be sent from Vernon BC. Thanks


----------



## Tnalp

*Quick reply*

Already got an answer from the man himself! Thanks


----------



## parrisw

Tnalp said:


> Hi I would like to get a 460 Artic Fullwrap Simonized! Maybe add one of those Tsumura bars. *28' *(if available).



Wow that would be one hell of a 460 to run that size of bar!!!!!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## Tnalp

I was hoping to go with two 14" bars side by side but could not seem to make it work....


----------



## DShoop

*Bar on MS460*



parrisw said:


> Wow that would be one hell of a 460 to run that size of bar!!!!!!!!!!! LOL


I run 32". I think that it would actually pull a 36. Haven't tried one yet.


----------



## parrisw

Ok, you guys missed the boat. Reread how he wrote 28*"*


----------



## Simonizer

lol, we all got we he meant though. A 32 inch Tsumura light bar is awesome on the modded MS460. Very nice balance and long enough to deal with most timber.


----------



## edisto

parrisw said:


> Ok, you guys missed the boat. Reread how he wrote 28*"*



Give them an inch and they'll put their foot in their mouth.


----------



## Buffhunter

*Damn canucks*

I don't know what it is about simon or his saws. But I had simon do a couple of my saws and now all I drink is molsen and damn canadian whiskey????? What's the deal does anybody else have this problem? Lol


----------



## RiverRat2

parrisw said:


> Wow that would be one hell of a 460 to run that size of bar!!!!!!!!!!! LOL




They are pretty stout!!!!!:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::biggrin:


----------



## Chris J.

Buffhunter said:


> I don't know what it is about simon or his saws. But I had simon do a couple of my saws and now all I drink is molsen and damn canadian whiskey????? What's the deal does anybody else have this problem? Lol



I'd be really upset if a Simonized saw (or any chainsaw for that matter) gave me a craving for Canadian whiskey :sick:.


----------



## Simonizer

Chris J. said:


> I'd be really upset if a Simonized saw (or any chainsaw for that matter) gave me a craving for Canadian whiskey :sick:.


Have you tried it? We don't play around, we make very good beer too.


----------



## young

hey simon

do they have the tsumura light 28in bars in .050 or .063 gauge? 

and do 28in come in stihl mount? or just husky?

thanks


----------



## Simonizer

young said:


> hey simon
> 
> do they have the tsumura light 28in bars in .050 or .063 gauge?
> 
> and do 28in come in stihl mount? or just husky?
> 
> thanks


The guy to talk to is Dave at 250 282-0001. He is the dealer for those bars in BC Canada.


----------



## Tnalp

*went for 30 "*

settled on a 30" after all. Called Dave and he said that there was no 28 available so 30 it is.. forgot to ask about stihl mount. Oh well i'll find out soon enough. Is there an adaptor from Husky to Stihl just in case?


----------



## parrisw

Tnalp said:


> settled on a 30" after all. Called Dave and he said that there was no 28 available so 30 it is.. forgot to ask about stihl mount. Oh well i'll find out soon enough. Is there an adaptor from Husky to Stihl just in case?



There is an adapter to run Stihl bars on Huskies. But not from husky to Stihl. You'll have to grind out the slot larger to put on a stihl.


----------



## Tnalp

Thanks!


----------



## novaman64

Do any strato saws? Just picked up a MS441CM... BTW, your inbox is full...


----------



## dave k

After a chat on the phone with Simon this evening it looks like a 372 full wrap with heated handles will be born this week !!
He is a very busy man who always finds time to chat and listens to what you , the customer wants, I swear that he is excited as I'am about getting my new falling saw. It looks a 346 XP is next on the menu in the new year Thanks Simon.


----------



## Chris J.

Simon, yes, I've tried several Canadian whiskeys. I always found them to be lacking in character, a little too smooth for my tastes (JMHO). 

Canadian whiskey vs. American whiskey vs. Scotch whisky = Stihl vs. Husqvarna vs. Dolmar. It's all a matter of what you like, and you should drink what you like. I'm not a friend of Bill, but we're acquainted.


----------



## edisto

Chris J. said:


> Simon, yes, I've tried several Canadian whiskeys. I always found them to be lacking in character, a little too smooth for my tastes (JMHO).



That's because Canadians don't use whiskey to make up for a lack of character....


----------



## wyk

edisto said:


> That's because Canadians don't use whiskey to make up for a lack of character....



Hey now. Let's keep this civil-like.

I like me some smooth whiskey and I also like me some kick-in-the-pants whiskey. It takes all kinds. To each, his own. I'm working on a bottle of Johnnie Walker Green at the moment. A toast to all my AS buds,

Cheers!

That's right, I posted this at 3pm my time  At least it's after lunch...


----------



## sachsmo

I'll drink to that,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

It's only 10:00 AM here.

But I do work the Graveyard shift!


----------



## edisto

wyk said:


> Hey now. Let's keep this civil-like.



Guess I need to start using those winking smiley faces...it's hard to tell when someone's tail is wagging on the internet.


----------



## dave k

Received great news this evening from Simon, my new 372 XPWG is about to start it's trip to Ireland. Should be here at the end of next week and that heated full wrap will be welcome ! 
Apart from the fine saws he produces Simon is also a real pro to deal with, I had the tracking # and serial # of the saw tonight and he has even included the mix oil he recomends for the run in so all is as it should be to start a work saws life.

My first Simonized saw was bought second hand as I reckon that's enough to spend to see if you like what you are getting, it had done a year with a faller in Canada and it has done another year with me working hard on our hardwoods and it's still like the day I got it, proof enough that a well moddified saw is still a relliable tool.

Ive bought several saws through AS and have had great results and that has been between individuals whereas Simon is dealing with companys and orders of several saws at one time not just a one man band like me on the other side of the Atlantic so Ive been most impressed with his willingness to always give me time to answer any questions

Now where's that tracking # ....


----------



## Simonizer

I have never seen a guy so stoked to receive a saw!!! lol. Tracking # is EE 129 769 923 CA. Canada Post. I hope it does not get intercepted on the way there!!!!


----------



## dave k

Well Simon you supply good gear you get this sort of reaction !! Now about that 346......


----------



## Troy G

Simon,

Is there still 372XPWs (75cc) in Canada? You can pm me if you want.


----------



## Simonizer

Troy G said:


> Simon,
> 
> Is there still 372XPWs (75cc) in Canada? You can pm me if you want.


It is the 71cc version that is the real rocket when modded properly. Yes I can still get them.


----------



## dave k

Simon, got almost 6 tanks through my new 372 today and all is well, towards the end of the day I started to notice a difference and the heated handles and carb were a delight today as it was 1 c at best ! I did a very quick video but I have not a clue how to get it here from youtube if anyone wants to post it feel free, TreeworkDK. No falling today just some firewood.
Thanks again for your great service.


----------



## sawinredneck

[video=youtube;BqGhwOiyCvY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BqGhwOiyCvY[/video]

[video=youtube;ZY8t0sLZTE0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZY8t0sLZTE0[/video]


----------



## Simonizer

Have fun Dave, put 50 tanks through her and we can lean it out a bit.


----------



## dave k

Thanks SawinR for posting those, first one is my first 372 done by Simon and before anyone gives me a hard time I do not run a chain that loose as a rule the truth is I didn't notice till I had done that vid !
Yes Simon you can be sure it will be run hard but not put away wet !!


----------



## RiverRat2

Simonizer said:


> Have fun Dave, put 50 tanks through her and we can lean it out a bit.



Yeah it's a rocket!!!!! just like mine!!! Nice work buddy!!! 

Cheers And hey BTW,,,,,, what is wrong with a good shot of 12 year old Single Malt Glenfiddich Special Reserve Scotch Wiskey???

Cheers bro,,, I am on Tank 33,,,,


----------



## Simonizer

RiverRat2 said:


> Yeah it's a rocket!!!!! just like mine!!! Nice work buddy!!!
> 
> Cheers And hey BTW,,,,,, what is wrong with a good shot of 12 year old Single Malt Glenfiddich Special Reserve Scotch Wiskey???
> 
> Cheers bro,,, I am on Tank 33,,,,


Of fuel or Glenfiddich Rick? lol, You coming for another visit in the summer?


----------



## Chris J.

dave k said:


> Thanks SawinR for posting those, first one is my first 372 done by Simon and before anyone gives me a hard time I do not run a chain that loose as a rule the truth is I didn't notice till I had done that vid !
> Yes Simon you can be sure it will be run hard but not put away wet !!




I noticed the loose chain, thought maybe Simonized saws ran so strong normal chain tension would rip the clutch drum off the saw .


----------



## Simonizer

Chris J. said:


> I noticed the loose chain, thought maybe Simonized saws ran so strong normal chain tension would rip the clutch drum off the saw .


Nice bum.


----------



## Fish

Simonizer said:


> Nice bum.



That is what my wife says every morning....


----------



## Simonizer

Fish said:


> That is what my wife says every morning....


 Well get a job then! benevolence tends to be a finite resource.


----------



## RiverRat2

Simonizer said:


> Of fuel or Glenfiddich Rick? lol, You coming for another visit in the summer?



Both!!!!!! LOLOL!!!!! maybe sooner than that!!!!



Chris J. said:


> I noticed the loose chain, thought maybe Simonized saws ran so strong normal chain tension would rip the clutch drum off the saw .


 

Chris there is some merit to your thought process,,,, I wouldnt go quite that far but I will tell you this,,, We have been getting quite a bit of tree work lately due to the drought,, from drought stressed tree die off,,,

My nephew and I were bucking up some 38-40" oak and I had a 28" reduced weight oregon Bar on my Simonized 372 and my nephew couldnt believe how bad my saw was kicking his stock MS460 with a 30" B&C,, 

So I relented & let him run it,,, He didnt want to give it back!!! He was over crowding the #### out of the saw trying to slow It down,,, I wish I would have had a video cam,,, Well he finally pushed too hard and flexed the bar finishing out a round and threw the chain,,,, I could'nt believe it didnt break the tank,,,, It took me twenty minutes to dress all of the burrs and gouges off of the drivers today,,,, I couldnt get literally 1/4 of the chain to run smooth in the bar groove :bang: :bang: :bang: it must have wrecked 15-20 of them,,, Needless to say he wont be running it any more,,,,,

I told him if he want's to run one I know where he can get one of his own!!!!


----------



## Simonizer

No problem Rick, I am just a phone call away buddy.


----------



## 350 Vortec

Well a good friend of mine has recently purchased a Simonized 372(3rd hand and had to work for it's keep to date),i've only tried it briefly and in the dark but i have to say it was fantastic!!!i picked up a 394 recently and the 372 feels like it would kick it ass..we will try both together for the craic,maby this wk end, i'm very impressed Simon


----------



## sps3172

Simon,

Are the non-strato versions of the 372XP still impossible to find as NOS? What was the last year they sold them in the US?


EDIT: Sorry....I just noticed that Simon covered this back at post 1016. I typed too soon.


----------



## dave k

Well I've got 15/16 tanks through my new 372 and it's bedding in well. It makes light work of work !! Spent most of today in a cherrypicker section felling a Holm ( evergreen ) Oak which is a hard dense wood that seems to just suck the oil off the bar and the 372 just kept showing it who the boss was.


----------



## Simonizer

Glad you guys are having fun over there!


----------



## dave k

But for the heated handles and carb it would not been much fun today ! Im due some divine guidence for the next three days as Im working in a convent...back to serious falling next week up in the North putting down some big hairy Monteray Cypress.


----------



## 7oaks

dave k said:


> But for the heated handles and carb it would not been much fun today ! Im due some divine guidence for the next three days as Im working in a convent...back to serious falling next week up in the North putting down some big hairy Monteray Cypress.



Ship all that cypress over here and I'll mill it! l:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## RiverRat2

dave k said:


> Well I've got 15/16 tanks through my new 372 and it's bedding in well. It makes light work of work !! Spent most of today in a cherrypicker section felling a Holm ( evergreen ) Oak which is a hard dense wood that seems to just suck the oil off the bar and the 372 just kept showing it who the boss was.




That looks like our Live Oak or heritage oak (evergreen) here,,,,,

is the wood grain kinda zig zaggy????

Dave what length is that Tsumura bar???


----------



## dave k

Ric, it's a 36" Tsu on the 390 running full comp chain I'll be putting a 28" on the 372. The grain is like you describe and has a darker pepper type effect running through it so I suspect we are talking about the same thing or very close !

On a side note when I received the new 372 from Simon I noticed that the air filter was of a different type, it is a very fine nylon mesh enclosing a fibre element as opposed to the more felt like filter I have on my other Huskys anyone have any opions on it ? I'll get a pic later.


----------



## 350 Vortec

350 Vortec said:


> Well a good friend of mine has recently purchased a Simonized 372(3rd hand and had to work for it's keep to date),i've only tried it briefly and in the dark but i have to say it was fantastic!!!i picked up a 394 recently and the 372 feels like it would kick it ass..we will try both together for the craic,maby this wk end, i'm very impressed Simon



Chainsaw challenge.mp4 - YouTube

Not great i'm afraid,not very well set up,my chain was a disaster and i found it very difficult to control with the 72 blasting in my ear but the Simon seventytwo did win (He slowed towards end so not to make a complete show of me rolling around the ground with my saw stuck in a lump of beech ) i have another chain with standard rakers,just need to add a link, so will try this next time,will be close i'm sure but i would not put money on my 94


----------



## thechainsawguy

dave k said:


> On a side note when I received the new 372 from Simon I noticed that the air filter was of a different type, it is a very fine nylon mesh enclosing a fibre element as opposed to the more felt like filter I have on my other Huskys anyone have any opions on it ? I'll get a pic later.



That would be the winter air filter, since you got the heated model, it would come with the winter air filter kit. It won't ice up like a flocked filter. If its not freezing out then you may want to put the heavy duty flocked one on. 


Dave.


----------



## dave k

Thanks Dave, it's doing a good job at the moment but that's good advice.


----------



## Simonizer

The flock filter is definately better for almost any situation. A dull chain is the worst enemy for any air filter though. Not an issue with you guys I'm sure.


----------



## dave k

Yes I'm with you on that, already changed to a flocked type. Im on around 28 + tanks now and getting great work out of the saw. A couple of pics of my 372 where it belongs, in the wood !


----------



## Simonizer

indiansprings said:


> I'll repeat we are extremely pleased with our Simonized MS 460, now that it has had several tanks of fuel ran through it, it seems like it is even stronger than when we shot the "after" video. I've had my cousin who makes his sole living off of logging and has for 31 years run it, and he was amazed, he runs stock 660's and 440's 90% of the time, he was shocked that it would give his 660 a sound whooping. He wanted to keep it after running it, tried his best to trade me out of the saw. I'm stihl waiting on sneaking up on a buddies stock 372 husky. I can wait to see the look on his face, he doesn't run a saw much at all, but thinks he has the baddest saw in the country, which is true in these parts when a "big" saw for most people is a Stihl 390 or 460 Rancher. It has totally changed his view on modded saws. I imagine his next new saw will be sent out before it ever sees fuel in it for a port job.
> I've had a chance to run a couple of walkerized saw, they ran good, but at least on our particular saw what set it apart is throttle response, our 460 is every bit as snappy as a 346 as far as immediate throttle response, it is immediate, prolly the best saw I own as far as throttle response.
> River Rat is 100% correct if you send Simon or any or builder as far as this goes, give them the courtesy of sending them a immaculately clean saw to work with. Mine was as clean as it prolly ever will be when I sent it. It just cost these guys valuable time when you send a filthy saw. I can't speak for all builders, but Simon's work is meticulous and extremely detailed, it is much easier for them to accomplish the task at hand with a clean saw.
> K5Alive, send him a PM, he can do nasty if that's what you want.lol


Thanks Doug, a young faller just bought one and I wanted him to see your post so I bumped it.


----------



## Simonizer

DShoop said:


> I have been falling. Coastal wood for the last 23 years. Fell spruce trees up too 12 feet and cedar up to 15. Used ported 2100 husky's, ported ms660's. I heard about Simon a few years back. I decided to try one of his ms460's. I am running a lightweight 32 inch bar with square ground 75cj chain. The saw is a rocket and is ran 6.5 hrs a day. My second one, a ms460 arctic is in back of truck heading to the woods tomorrow. I let a couple of other fallers try it. One ordered two for himself and the other ordered a 372. They both are full time callers and love these saws. The shop here was getting in ported saws from another builder, but is now ordering in Simons saws.
> 
> Love your saws Simon. With good ground 3/8 chain on a 32" bar they seem to almost speed up in the cut. We all run silvey grinders. I have the Prosharp and love it. Have been following this thread for awhile. Wanted to get on sooner and say that your saws are a workers saw and not just a hobbiest. Simon your ms460 is by far the most favorite saw that I have fell with.


Sorry guys to massage my ego twice in one day but had to bump this post for Jarrod who just bought one and is awaiting its arrival.


----------



## dave k

Well I've got through 50+ tanks on my no longer clean and pretty 372 XPG and how anyone could not be impressed and happy with a saw from Simon would be strange to me. A true gent to deal with and a top notch job at a good price, what more could you ask for ? 
I bought my first Simonized 372XP second hand , thanks to "thechainsawguy" another gent, and was very impressed and reckon this will be a regular order !
Now that is work but for fun you can't beat my 288 by Srcarr52, thanks Shaun !


----------



## Fish

Simonizer said:


> Sorry guys to massage my ego twice in one day but had to bump this post for Jarrod who just bought one and is awaiting its arrival.



LOL, you must be taking viagra!!!!!

Well the trick is to get someone else to massage that "EGGO", with any luck it would be a pretty girl, or whatever....


----------



## Dennis Cahoon

Fish said:


> LOL, you must be taking viagra!!!!!
> 
> Well the trick is to get someone else to massage that "EGGO", with any luck it would be a pretty girl, or whatever....




Simon's ego should rise with a slight breeze!.....Hahahahahaha!


----------



## Simonizer

Dennis Cahoon said:


> Simon's ego should rise with a slight breeze!.....Hahahahahaha!


Happy New Year Dennis. Hope to see you at loggersports in CR this fall. Bring Wade if you want to have a BBQ here.


----------



## Dennis Cahoon

I'm gonna try and make it up to Campbell River this year. Want me to bring you a bikesaw to run? I've got a spunky little Honda RS125 road race engine in a frame now.

Happy New Years to you too Simon.


----------



## Simonizer

Dennis Cahoon said:


> I'm gonna try and make it up to Campbell River this year. Want me to bring you a bikesaw to run? I've got a spunky little Honda RS125 road race engine in a frame now.
> 
> Happy New Years to you too Simon.


That would be awesome! Door is open, beer in fridge.


----------



## parrisw

Simonizer said:


> Happy New Year Dennis. Hope to see you at loggersports in CR this fall. Bring Wade if you want to have a BBQ here.





Dennis Cahoon said:


> I'm gonna try and make it up to Campbell River this year. Want me to bring you a bikesaw to run? I've got a spunky little Honda RS125 road race engine in a frame now.
> 
> Happy New Years to you too Simon.



When is the date for the logger sports Simon? I guess I should really try to make it one year, we are usually away on the previous years. Its 3.5hrs according to google for me to get up there, I could do a day trip, would be a long day but doable. Would be nice to meet you and the infamous Dennis.


----------



## parrisw

Is Dave ever at the loggers sports? aka (thechainsawguy)? Would be nice to meet him too.


----------



## thechainsawguy

parrisw said:


> Is Dave ever at the loggers sports? aka (thechainsawguy)? Would be nice to meet him too.



Yep, had a booth last year, would be good to meet you Will, 

Dave


----------



## parrisw

thechainsawguy said:


> Yep, had a booth last year, would be good to meet you Will,
> 
> Dave



Cool Dave. If I can plan early, I may be able to come. Its a busy time of year for the family doing summer things. 

Will


----------



## K&L Landscaping

IslandSaw said:


> I had a couple of your modified saws come in blown up.
> They were supposed to be full mods but we only found a painted cylinder head,a removed base gasket and a mod to the muffler.
> Whats up with that?



opcorn:opcorn: Oh boy


----------



## tlandrum

new guy trying to bust balls or old guy with new name incognito. hmmmmmm tme will tell. so how did they blow up a stocker anyway? they were evidently happy with it for some time,atleast long enough to kill them. just another hater ????? the saw simon built for my build off was on par with the rest


----------



## thechainsawguy

IslandSaw said:


> I had a couple of your modified saws come in blown up.
> They were supposed to be full mods but we only found a painted cylinder head,a removed base gasket and a mod to the muffler.
> Whats up with that?



"Allegedly modified by Simon", I think you mean to say.

Dave


----------



## young

IslandSaw said:


> I had a couple of your modified saws come in blown up.
> They were supposed to be full mods but we only found a painted cylinder head,a removed base gasket and a mod to the muffler.
> Whats up with that?



counterfeit.


----------



## tlandrum

im not cheerleadng for simon ,just tired of this type of post in here or anywhere else on the site. we only ever hear about bad things people do. does anyone ever do a good deed anymore? if they do will we hear of it? no,but make a mistake and 3rd world countries will hear of it.


----------



## dave k

Im on my second saw, 372, from Simon and my first saw did a fair amount of work and my second is working very hard and it's no stock saw so like the others Im keen to see where you have crawled out of.... I have another 6 ported saws by other known builders on this site so would like to think as a guy that makes aliving at timber I know a good from bad saw and Simons are some of the best.

So lets have some facts not general swipes at a guy who has a proven track record ?


----------



## Rounder

I know DaveK was realy impressed with Simon's saws, as were a few other respected members of the site, so I think the BS stops there. Care to repost a video Dave?:smile2:


----------



## dave k

I don't know you Islandsaw but to say what you have in your last post about "being wary" is pretty much daming someone in my book ? The other inference is that he, Simon, learened his trade at your saw shop ? do I detect a touch of sour grapes ?
With regards to the saws you have had in that were " blown" do you know for a fact they are direct from Simon not bitsas ? 

To call someone out in a public manner in a vauge way is at best very suspect so I'm not coming down on you just trying to get some Facts !

Im sure every builder has had "bad" saws through out their time I can think of one guy who had a issue with n XPT but it was what it was bad luck at worst trying to get the most out of a saw and it was resolved very well so do we have to be " wary" of him ? 

Sam I have no clue how to post up a vid ! but anyone wants have a look at TreeworkDK for a couple of Simons saws along with ome others !!


----------



## tlandrum

youve spoke your piece islandsaw, so now are you going to share your knowledge to prove yourself or just bicker?


----------



## asdf4240

IslandSaw said:


> I had a couple of your modified saws come in blown up.
> They were supposed to be full mods but we only found a painted cylinder head,a removed base gasket and a mod to the muffler.
> Whats up with that?



This guy is probably pissed because Simon won't port his saw.


----------



## dave k

Well IS we have gone from " just a muff mod and painted cyl " to replacing a piston etc in a couple of posts ? 

Now as I said I have 6 other saws that have been " ported " so unless they are all taking shortcuts with thier work Im more than happy with Simons work and what he , and the others ! , said he has done for me. 

Im sure if we look back we may all have disgruntled ex employers ? This thread has had it's up's and down's over a longish time and the down's were sorted out quite sometime ago so again I have to question your motives ?


----------



## asdf4240

IslandSaw said:


> Good answer.
> We still do our own mods thanks.



Sorry but I have to agree with a previous post. Your join date is today and your only posts to bash Simon seems very suspicious.


----------



## tlandrum

replacing the piston is a easy way out. mill the piston and cylinder then cut in windows. now your still oem quality and popped up and milled down. all the cool kids are doing it :bang:opcorn::censored::msp_scared:


----------



## Metals406

IslandSaw said:


> What do you mean?



Why the ambiguity? Why don't you tell everyone who you are, and the name of your shop?

Also, you should produce pictures of these two saws showing what you claim is true.

Your public accusations directed toward a site sponsor need more then your words to back them up. 

This _mealymouthed _stuff will only get you banned.


----------



## Simonizer

There are many builders that have copied the "Black cylinder". I have an idea who IslandSaw is. If you are not in touch with me by email or phone, you do not have a Simonized saw. Pretty simple.


----------



## edisto

IslandSaw said:


> I had a couple of your modified saws come in blown up.
> They were supposed to be full mods but we only found a painted cylinder head,a removed base gasket and a mod to the muffler.
> Whats up with that?



One time I saw Simon eat a puppy.

Don't know how he is with saws, but I'd be wary of letting him dog sit.

I was born in Canada too, so you know I have the inside track...


----------



## 7hpjim

WHO is this "SIMON" you all type the name of ??? and where do you put the damn paper so I can type this damn letter!!!!:silly::msp_biggrin:


----------



## parrisw

Oh boy this is getting good!


----------



## 7hpjim

parrisw said:


> Oh boy this is getting good!



How ya been man!!??


----------



## Guido Salvage

IslandSaw said:


> I had a couple of your modified saws come in blown up.
> They were supposed to be full mods but we only found a painted cylinder head,a removed base gasket and a mod to the muffler.
> Whats up with that?





IslandSaw said:


> I am sorry but I am a little closer to some of the doings of people in his area of the world.
> I have a saw shop and have seen some of his work.
> Where do you think he learned his trade?
> I am not saying all his work is questionable.
> I am just saying I would be wary.



You guys should be able to recognize a HILLBILLYREDNEC / superfire / WeirdALWood / WETWILLIEWET /PitchMonkey post by now. I will contact the mods to toss him again...


----------



## parrisw

7hpjim said:


> How ya been man!!??



Real good. Man you don't even need TV with this stuff.


----------



## parrisw

Guido Salvage said:


> You guys should be able to recognize a HILLBILLYREDNEC / superfire / WeirdALWood / WETWILLIEWET /PitchMonkey post by now. I will contact the mods to toss him again...



LOL, you're a little far off the mark.


----------



## Jacob J.

parrisw said:


> LOL, you're a little far off the mark.



You mean it's actually "Coveredinsap/little_indian"??


----------



## Adirondackstihl

parrisw said:


> Oh boy this is getting good!



opcorn:


----------



## Guido Salvage

IslandSaw said:


> Yah the fallers were probably not telling the truth as it gained them a lot?




And you are Skoty? Whether you go by HILLBILLYREDNEC, superfire, WeirdALWood, WETWILLIEWET, PitchMonkey or IslandSaw I can pick you out in a heartbeat. Why do you insist on returning to this Forum after you have been banned and try to stir up trouble. Only took me 2 minutes after logging on tonight to be on to you, can't you make it any tougher?


----------



## parrisw

Jacob J. said:


> You mean it's actually "Coveredinsap/little_indian"??



LOL nope.



Guido Salvage said:


> And you are Skoty? Whether you go by HILLBILLYREDNEC, superfire, WeirdALWood, WETWILLIEWET, PitchMonkey or IslandSaw I can pick you out in a heartbeat. Why do you insist on returning to this Forum after you have been banned and try to stir up trouble. Only took me 2 minutes after logging on tonight to be on to you, can't you make it any tougher?



LOL, You're way off man. Give up.


----------



## 7hpjim

BUSTED....DISGUSTED........and YOU'LL NEVER BE TRUSTED


----------



## husq2100

parrisw said:


> LOL nope.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, You're way off man. Give up.



so you know who it is then??????


----------



## parrisw

husq2100 said:


> so you know who it is then??????



Yes I do, but not in my place to say anything. I remain neutral. I'm just enjoying the show.


----------



## Guido Salvage

tlandrum said:


> youve spoke your piece islandsaw, so now are you going to share your knowledge to prove yourself or just bicker?



Terry,

He can't, it is just HBRN back to stir up more trouble, the mods have been notified.

Gary


----------



## mowoodchopper

Guido Salvage said:


> Terry,
> 
> He can't, it is just HBRN back to stir up more trouble, the mods have been notified.
> 
> Gary



Oh #### its the AS police, and he has called the mods, LMAO


----------



## benp

IslandSaw said:


> I am sorry but I am a little closer to some of the doings of people in his area of the world.
> *I have a saw shop and have seen some of his work.
> Where do you think he learned his trade?*
> I am not saying all his work is questionable.
> I am just saying I would be wary.






IslandSaw said:


> *I am sure he put a 266 piston in like we taught him* and he moded the muffler but did he fully port the intake and exhaust ports?
> Maybe he did and that is great.
> These other guys thought the mods were great but it was partially a case of the sugar pill.
> Part of it was in their heads as the ports were not touched.
> That is where time is involved in the mods and some people may want to shave time and put out a partial product.
> I am just going from experience.
> *Maybe you should ask his last employer why he is no longer working at the shop in Campbell River*.






Simonizer said:


> There are many builders that have copied the "Black cylinder". *I have an idea who IslandSaw is*. If you are not in touch with me by email or phone, you do not have a Simonized saw. Pretty simple.




No Offense, 

But if IslandSaws is legit, it shouldn't be too hard to ferret out who they are, correct? Maybe I am wrong.



ETA - My mistake. I see you have an idea who he is. I misread that.


----------



## Buffhunter

I am nobody but if the guy aint got the balls to say who he is or what he is about and post some pics then he needs to kiss off


----------



## indiansprings

All I can add is I sent a stock MS460 to Simon, before it was sent we took a 24" dia ash log and with a new chain did a video of the before. After the saw came back, which took some time due to the Canadian Postal Strike, me having issues with the postmaster, all the time that log just got more seasoned. When the saw came back, we did an after video which was posted on here, same exact log was used and the same chain, which we just took off and hung up on a nail until the saw got back. The after video showed an average of like a 39.?% average improvement in cutting time with the best slightly over 40% improvement in cutting time. The saw gets the snot run out of it every week, almost everyday, it runs wot no load at 15,300 and has fantastic throttle response. It has clearly showed us that a woods ported work saw can and will pay for itself with the increased productivity it brings to the table. Don't know the politics involved or the circumstances mentioned, but I couldn't be happier with the results of my particular saw.
We're just pretty simple guys, in our part of the world we cut what is considered a lot of firewood, although there are many on here that dwarf our 375-400 cord output, we're just wood cutters and farmers these days, but I can tell you that this particular saws performance before and after is just amazing to guys that hadn't run a bunch of ported saws. We've ran it against my cousin who logs for a living and has for 30 years on his own, third generation logger's stock MS 660 and the Simonized 460 eats it alive, both saws wearing 25" bars. There are many good modders out there, anyone sending a saw to be modded should check out who they are sending their saw to anyway, not only to discuss the expectations, how "hot" they want the saw modded, whether to make it more of a cookie cutter or one that will go to the woods and work all day, one should get references, I remember not too long ago guys sending saws and payment and never seeing their saw again. The main point I want to make is don't let a thread like this discourage you from sending a saw to one of the reputable, proven porters on AS, a good woods port will make your current stock saw seem anemic, sick, in my line of work you will get the return on the 250.00 spent by increased productivity. I've seen no effects on longevity at all, it likes to drink the gas, but it's almost cutting twice the wood in the same period of time. For the amount of money spent it's one of the most fun things you can do for the money, whether you cut five cord or 500, everyone likes running a hotrod. You want to run a Civic or drive a ZL-1 Camaro, one will put a smile on your face.


----------



## VI sawguy

parrisw said:


> Yes I do, but not in my place to say anything. I remain neutral. I'm just enjoying the show.



I know who he is as well and he's not any of the other usernames you guys are claiming he is.


----------



## AUSSIE1

He hasn't much confidence in his accusations if he needs to hide his identity, if that is the case.


----------



## Simonizer

IslandSaw said:


> I am not saying the saws blew up due to any fault of Simons.
> The saw could have lasted as long as any stock saw.
> I am saying the ports were never touched.
> But the cylinder was painted so it looked good.
> It is not bad grapes.
> He worked for me a long time ago and I have no ill feelings.
> The last saw shop he was at may have a case of bad grapes.
> Give them a call and ask them.
> I would not let him babysit my dog is all I am saying.


Lmao. If you keep your house the way you keep your shop, your dog would be able to survive eating the junk left on the floor for 3-5 years and therefore not require a sitter. I am astounded that WCB never shut your disaster down for tripping hazards. Honestly it made Sanford and son's establishment look organized. Now go and play with your lawnmowers and thank your lucky stars you met a guy as knowledgeable as D.S. to set you up.


----------



## Dennis Cahoon

Hey Simon!......you got any cheap Husky parts for sale......Hahahahahaha!


----------



## Simonizer

IslandSaw said:


> You were funny.But would I trust you,Never.You said in an private message that your last boss was spreading lies about you.You should do something about that if they are lies because all the dealers on Vancouver Island and all the Reps think you were doing some five finger discounts from the store.
> Having known you I tend to beleive your last boss.
> As for this part of your quote.
> Now go and play with your lawnmowers and thank your lucky stars you met a guy as knowledgeable as D.S. to set you up
> It is odd that some of the best years that the store has had were just after I let D.S. go.
> A year or 2 after I was featured as one of the fastest growing Husqvarna dealers in NA at the dealer meeting in Cancun.
> This year we have had just over 20% growth in My New Building that I bough last year.
> So if you ever stop by keep your hands in your pockets and I do have security cameras.



If you speak to your dealers, they will inform you that I turned that shop from a joke, into the the most prolific dealer in pro saws on the coast in 3 years. Bill C. will concur. If I did shady business then why are all my previous customers coming to me now? I don't even charge my customers until they have their machines and are fully satisfied, I dare you to compete with that. I don't need to fling mud Ken. D.S. is the reason you are successful, of course it was AFTER you allegedly let him go, he has a great name and has integrity. My previous employer sold saws using my name for a few months after I left, HE is the one that has all the fallers pi$$ed off at him. Please refrain from trashing my work unless I send you a saw and you know it is mine. Since I am also not a bull$hitter, I did learn a lot from Mike P. at your shop in 2000, however, I took his ideas and researched ad nauseum to develop my own machines. Also don't point your security cameras at your cash box because Revenue Canada does audits. Same as UIC, a favour I still owe you. BTW, the 20% growth you speak of, I presume is mould. In my life I have never worked in a filthier shop. A leopard does not change its spots, the fact that you moved into the old cheese factory is comically ironic.


----------



## parrisw

Simonizer said:


> If you speak to your dealers, they will inform you that I turned that shop from a joke, into the the most prolific dealer in pro saws on the coast in 3 years. Bill C. will concur. If I did shady business then why are all my previous customers coming to me now? I don't even charge my customers until they have their machines and are fully satisfied, I dare you to compete with that. I don't need to fling mud Ken. D.S. is the reason you are successful, of course it was AFTER you allegedly let him go, he has a great name and has integrity. My previous employer sold saws using my name for a few months after I left, HE is the one that has all the fallers pi$$ed off at him. Please refrain from trashing my work unless I send you a saw and you know it is mine. Since I am also not a bull$hitter, I did learn a lot from Mike P. at your shop in 2000, however, I took his ideas and researched ad nauseum to develop my own machines. Also don't point your security cameras at your cash box because Revenue Canada does audits. Same as UIC, a favour I still owe you. BTW, the 20% growth you speak of, I presume is mould. In my life I have never worked in a filthier shop. A leopard does not change its spots, the fact that you moved into the old cheese factory is comically ironic.



I've been to his shop here in town Simon, and its not like you say it is. If you don't like lies spread about you, don't do it to others. No I don't claim to know what all has gone on, but I do know what I see, and do know what I hear, not just from dealers but fallers as well. I'm not judging you Simon cause I don't know you, and don't know 100% if the info I know is 100% true or not.


----------



## Simonizer

parrisw said:


> I've been to his shop here in town Simon, and its not like you say it is. If you don't like lies spread about you, don't do it to others. No I don't claim to know what all has gone on, but I do know what I see, and do know what I hear, not just from dealers but fallers as well. I'm not judging you Simon cause I don't know you, and don't know 100% if the info I know is 100% true or not.


I have never pi$$ed off any fallers in my life. My number is 250 923-9129, I don't need to defend myself against dealers who cannot make the same claim.


----------



## parrisw

Simonizer said:


> I have never pi$$ed off any fallers in my life. My number is 250 923-9129, I don't need to defend myself against dealers who cannot make the same claim.



Hey, don't worry about me Simon. Like I said, I only have to go on what I hear. Hopefully you can understand my position.


----------



## Simonizer

parrisw said:


> Hey, don't worry about me Simon. Like I said, I only have to go on what I hear. Hopefully you can understand my position.


No worries, I will continue to stand behind my work and not bill my international customers until they have their equipment in their hands, as I have from the start. There are thousands of people on this site, I don't think any offer that kind of integrity and confidence.


----------



## Dennis Cahoon

Del_Corbin said:


> I hear ya.
> 
> 
> Hearsay | Define Hearsay at Dictionary.com
> hear·say
> [heer-sey]
> 
> noun
> 1.
> unverified, unofficial information gained or acquired from another and not part of one's direct knowledge: I pay no attention to hearsay.
> 
> 2.
> an item of idle or unverified information or gossip; rumor: a malicious hearsay.




......Where there's smoke, there's fire!.....is that hear-say?


----------



## JakeLeg

I haven't gotten my saw back yet but it should be here next week and I'll give and honest report on Simons work. I've done a little porting on some of our own saws in the past.And I can't wait to run a saw Simon worked on. The guy has been nothing but stand up to me so far. I tried to send payment for saw and he won't accept till I get The saw and run It. Good or bad I'm going to pay the man,but not many people out there would do this. Thanks Simon bet the 460 is a monster. Jake


----------



## Jacob J.

Simonizer said:


> No worries, I will continue to stand behind my work and not bill my international customers until they have their equipment in their hands, as I have from the start. There are thousands of people on this site, I don't think any offer that kind of integrity and confidence.



Actually a lot of us do, and we were doing business that way long before you came around.

Many's the time I've shipped parts and saws on someone's word and I have yet to be burned here.


----------



## Gologit

Simonizer said:


> ..... There are thousands of people on this site, I don't think any offer that kind of integrity and confidence.



Oh? You want to think about that awhile and maybe rephrase it? You probably didn't mean to be insulting...but you were.


----------



## mdavlee

I've shipped parts to people I never heard of on here before. One member shipped me a running 390xp and a parts one without paypal set up to take payment for almost a week. I bought a grinder off craigslist and the guy shipped it and then told me what I owed him. There's plenty of stand up people on here and out in the world.


----------



## tlandrum

i had a member ship me an 066 this week and then told me how much i needed to send him. ive also got a 385xp that should be here on monday that a member sent before i sent payment. so yeah lots of stuff is sent before the payment arrives around here. so no simon your not the lone ranger


----------



## Simonizer

Sorry guys, I jumped the gun a bit there. I am just upset that I am being subjected to unwarranted accusations. I guess it is always about $$$$$ and competition. Again, my apologies.


----------



## jimdad07

tlandrum said:


> i had a member ship me an 066 this week and then told me how much i needed to send him. ive also got a 385xp that should be here on monday that a member sent before i sent payment. so yeah lots of stuff is sent before the payment arrives around here. so no simon your not the lone ranger



I wasn't going to chime in on this one, just get my daily dose of entertainment, but I think most of the people here have a lot of integrity. I have a lot of respect for most people here, even though I have only met a couple of members face to face. I have traded here before sight unseen and just on another member's word. This forum is a place where there are a lot of working people here who know what it's like to earn what they have, that says integrity. Just my 2cents.


----------



## parrisw

Jacob J. said:


> Actually a lot of us do, and we were doing business that way long before you came around.
> 
> Many's the time I've shipped parts and saws on someone's word and I have yet to be burned here.





Gologit said:


> Oh? You want to think about that awhile and maybe rephrase it? You probably didn't mean to be insulting...but you were.



Yup. Its true. JJ has been more then fair to me over the years, I just hope I've returned the favor to him enough. I've givin lots of stuff away to members for 0$, actually in fact lost money, shipping cost. Not that I'm worried about it, I'm sure others can say the same, people have sent me things at no charge and ate the shipping cost.


----------



## Smittysrepair

No longer then I have been on here I have noticed that there are a lot of good hearted, trustworthy, and honest people on here. And I have honestly been amazed with the number of those people that are on here. I have also noticed that whenever someone does a good deed or if something positive happens that will usually be noted on here with just a few posts. But on the flip side if someone has a gripe with someone or if they hear something bad about someone there will all of a sudden be 20 pages of some of the nastiest posts that you will ever read. I hate to say it but that is really sad to see!! I can honestly say that if I ever have a problem or hear something bad about someone I will PM that individual or give them a call to work it out. 
That is unless the individual being talked about is tlandrum, then if I have to I will make up some good and nasty stuff about Terry just to aggravate him. lol


----------



## Simonizer

indiansprings said:


> All I can add is I sent a stock MS460 to Simon, before it was sent we took a 24" dia ash log and with a new chain did a video of the before. After the saw came back, which took some time due to the Canadian Postal Strike, me having issues with the postmaster, all the time that log just got more seasoned. When the saw came back, we did an after video which was posted on here, same exact log was used and the same chain, which we just took off and hung up on a nail until the saw got back. The after video showed an average of like a 39.?% average improvement in cutting time with the best slightly over 40% improvement in cutting time. The saw gets the snot run out of it every week, almost everyday, it runs wot no load at 15,300 and has fantastic throttle response. It has clearly showed us that a woods ported work saw can and will pay for itself with the increased productivity it brings to the table. Don't know the politics involved or the circumstances mentioned, but I couldn't be happier with the results of my particular saw.
> We're just pretty simple guys, in our part of the world we cut what is considered a lot of firewood, although there are many on here that dwarf our 375-400 cord output, we're just wood cutters and farmers these days, but I can tell you that this particular saws performance before and after is just amazing to guys that hadn't run a bunch of ported saws. We've ran it against my cousin who logs for a living and has for 30 years on his own, third generation logger's stock MS 660 and the Simonized 460 eats it alive, both saws wearing 25" bars. There are many good modders out there, anyone sending a saw to be modded should check out who they are sending their saw to anyway, not only to discuss the expectations, how "hot" they want the saw modded, whether to make it more of a cookie cutter or one that will go to the woods and work all day, one should get references, I remember not too long ago guys sending saws and payment and never seeing their saw again. The main point I want to make is don't let a thread like this discourage you from sending a saw to one of the reputable, proven porters on AS, a good woods port will make your current stock saw seem anemic, sick, in my line of work you will get the return on the 250.00 spent by increased productivity. I've seen no effects on longevity at all, it likes to drink the gas, but it's almost cutting twice the wood in the same period of time. For the amount of money spent it's one of the most fun things you can do for the money, whether you cut five cord or 500, everyone likes running a hotrod. You want to run a Civic or drive a ZL-1 Camaro, one will put a smile on your face.


Thanks Doug, sorry about the acrimony.


----------



## hoopster250

*new saw*

Been running my Simonized 460 for a week now and have to say its my favorite saw now. Still as light as a 460 but chews through the wood faster then a stock 660...just dog in and go. Sure it goes through a bit more gas, but the amount of production I get out of it is nothing in comparison. Very impressed with the work and the speed at which my saw was returned. Thanks Simon, will be back for more saws in the future


----------



## RiverRat2

parrisw said:


> Yup. Its true. JJ has been more then fair to me over the years, I just hope I've returned the favor to him enough. I've givin lots of stuff away to members for 0$, actually in fact lost money, shipping cost. Not that I'm worried about it, I'm sure others can say the same, people have sent me things at no charge and ate the shipping cost.



BTW Will,,, your bubble Black,,,, Cosmetically Less that pefect 7900 cover was shipped yesterday,,,

what you guys whoopin on Simon about????


----------



## tlandrum

seems as though everyone gets a turn in the bag around here. its just a matter of time. slip up and your bagged for a beat down. keep you nose clean your head high and dealings up front and stay away from the bag.


----------



## parrisw

RiverRat2 said:


> BTW Will,,, your bubble Black,,,, Cosmetically Less that pefect 7900 cover was shipped yesterday,,,
> 
> what you guys whoopin on Simon about????



Thanks Rick! Looking forward to get it. Well I wasn't really whopping on Simon, just trying to remain neutral.


----------



## Trx250r180

how far are you from port angeles simon ?very far from victoria express ferry terminal ?


----------



## Simonizer

trx250r180 said:


> how far are you from port angeles simon ?very far from victoria express ferry terminal ?



I am about 300Km (186 mi) from Victoria. Typically this is about a 3 hour drive.


----------



## VikingDrive

Simonizer is the man. Get back.

This was worth reading 56 pages of; handled with aplomb and tact, Simon.


----------



## VikingDrive

spacemule said:


> That says it all. I've always liked simon's style. I've seen too many builder's work bragged upon in this site just to have a mass turnaround and virtual lynching later. Truth is you're taking the word of *any *man who builds saws when you buy from them--doesn't matter how many videos they post. The fact that simon doesn't blow smoke up your ass is refreshing. I like it.




I swore it off, but LOL. Lol. Lololol.


----------



## Fish

VikingDrive said:


> Simonizer is the man. Get back.
> 
> This was worth reading 56 pages of; handled with aplomb and tact, Simon.



He likely won't warranty your burned up saws though.......


----------



## Fish

He likely would give you a lecture...


----------



## VikingDrive

Fish said:


> He likely would give you a lecture...




:angry2:All of my saws are Stihl Burning.:angry2:

I wouldn't be able to hear a lecture.


----------



## Fish

VikingDrive said:


> :angry2:All of my saws are Stihl Burning.:angry2:
> 
> I wouldn't be able to hear a lecture.



yeah, you would....


----------



## VikingDrive

I'm absolutely 100% deaf, Fish. Done pissing?


----------



## VikingDrive

The only thing I'm more interested in than building and running chainsaws is learning how to build and run them better. I don't care about fast, they're too fast now. Sharper, torquey-er better starting, yes. I take a little from each guy, like the logger yesterday that uses 100 LL. Cool, got some. How about Stumper finding out the hard way that 40-1 Klotz was gumming up his new Husky? Check. (I already knew not to run 40-1 in my Stihl.) Got some 50-1 Aviation grade Bel-Ray synthetic now. What do you offer, Fish?


----------



## VikingDrive

May be we got a builder here on the scale of Treemonkey and Tlandrum. I'm clinically deaf, but I thought the 460 was thin on top. Stumper's Husky build yesterday looked that way, too. But it didn't bog down. Be nice and maybe get to learn somthin'. 

Thanks, Treemonkey for the tip on the 361 coil transplant in my buddy's MS270. Muchas gracias. That one is in the bag.


----------



## Fish

So we have put up with with you baiting some bullchit fights?

What is your agenda here?


----------



## Simonizer

Modified by a hemlock snag. Luckily the faller got the heck out of the way before this happened 3 days ago.


----------



## Fish

Simonizer said:


> Modified by a hemlock snag. Luckily the faller got the heck out of the way before this happened 3 days ago.



Yep, Warranty....


----------



## Simonizer

Fish said:


> Yep, Warranty....


BTW, I do look after my customers Fish. Please refrain from speculating on my integrity. I have several saws in the hands of AS members. Have you ever heard a single complaint?


----------



## edisto

Simonizer said:


> BTW, I do look after my customers Fish. Please refrain from speculating on my integrity. I have several saws in the hands of AS members. Have you ever heard a single complaint?



I question the integrity of anyone that would place such beautiful animals in proximity to Molson's.



Fish said:


> So we have put up with with you baiting some bullchit fights?
> 
> What is your agenda here?



C'mon Fish...you have your Master's degree in baiting...


----------



## Fish

I am working on my doctorate in Linguistics..........


----------



## Trx250r180

i have one of simons cylinders on my 460 ,here is my opinion for who care to listen ,if you want a good saw that has a good pull with a long bar you can lean on without bogging in the cut that you can use for work ,you will be happy having him do the work ,if you want something to post videos on forums to say you can cut a 12 inch cookie in 1.3 seconds maybe consider another builder,i also noticed better fuel economy with his work ,a guy that is making a living with his saw will take that into consideration .


----------



## blsnelling

Simonizer said:


> Modified by a hemlock snag. Luckily the faller got the heck out of the way before this happened 3 days ago.



Wow, that put a straight look on my face!


----------



## edisto

blsnelling said:


> Wow, that put a straight look on my face!



So it normally is less than straight?

Fish...you're the linguistics guy...what is the opposite of straight?


----------



## blsnelling

edisto said:


> So it normally is less than straight?
> 
> Fish...you're the linguistics guy...what is the opposite of straight?



Happy and smiling:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Fish

edisto said:


> what is the opposite of straight?



An Arborist?


----------



## edisto

Now that's comedy...


----------



## edisto

blsnelling said:


> Happy and smiling:msp_biggrin:



Much better than crooked.


----------



## Bluefish

Holy Crap!!! On original post, why pick on this fine brother from the north? I just don't get it. Russ


----------



## Fish

Bluefish said:


> Holy Crap!!! On original post, why pick on this fine brother from the north? I just don't get it. Russ



I am not sure that we have read it!!


----------



## edisto

Fish said:


> I am not sure that we have read it!!



All it takes is one drop of blood in the water...and there is always blood when builders show up.

Simon has several black-belts in self defense...so in this unusual instance, none of the blood was his own.


----------



## VikingDrive

edisto said:


> So it normally is less than straight?
> 
> Fish...you're the linguistics guy...what is the opposite of straight?





Fish said:


> An Arborist?





edisto said:


> Now that's comedy...



That is funny. Thanx Fish. I thought you'd sober up by today. 

This Simonizer cat is the real McCoy. Good picture there too, Simon. 

You have to lurk for months and use the search function some, but you can turn up a thread like this occasionally. You got to like a guy who doesn't falter on self confidence. That's a trademark of a skilled mechanic. And as was stated, why bog us down with numbers, when she dogs in does she eat? I like a pile of sawchips you could write the names of most of Fish's cousins in.


----------



## Fish

VikingDrive said:


> I like a pile of sawchips you could write the names of most of Fish's cousins in.



That volley must be way over my head.








As far as self confidence, don't make that as your earmark of a skilled mechanic, as most of the chitty ones are chock full of self confidence too.

When job hunting, I always drop in and ask the owner if he needs a good mechanic. When he says , "No". I comeback with, "Well bow 'bout'
a chitty one, I can go either way!!!"


----------



## VikingDrive

Fish said:


> That volley must be way over my head.



It was. It's taken _el' bastardo_ from an expression we were fond of using about piles of rubber left by our 'cuda on the pavement subsequent to a burnoff.


----------



## Fish

VikingDrive said:


> It was. It's taken _el' bastardo_ from an expression we were fond of using about piles of rubber left by our 'cuda on the pavement subsequent to a burnoff.



Naw, still aiming way too high........


----------



## VikingDrive

Fish said:


> Naw, still aiming way too high........



"Roast 'Em." "Smoke 'em if you got 'em." "Light 'em up." Burnout, layin' tread, burnin' rubber, hammerdown, pedal to metal, pedal through the metal. Burnin' rubber blistrin' asphalt...

'Cmon, are you really _that_ old? Even Fred Flintstone could light up the tires.


----------



## Fish

VikingDrive said:


> I like a pile of sawchips you could write the names of most of Fish's cousins in.



No, are your last posts somehow related to this comment?

At any rate, I doubt any of us know what the hell you are talking about.


----------



## Fish

No, drag racing/melting tires etc.. Just trying to figure out where my cousins fit in......

My cousin Cliff knows more about racing than anyone else here.......


----------



## VikingDrive

Fish said:


> No, are your last posts somehow related to this comment?
> 
> At any rate, I doubt any of us know what the hell you are talking about.




Go back to parting out brand new saws then. Does this mean I get a discount on one of those MS260 coils?


----------



## VikingDrive

BTW Fish, I'm EWALK.


----------



## Jacob J.

Fish said:


> No, are your last posts somehow related to this comment?
> 
> At any rate, I doubt any of us know what the hell you are talking about.



It's Saturday so none of this making any sense.


----------



## Bluefish

VikingDrive said:


> BTW Fish, I'm EWALK.


 Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha. Russ


----------



## Bluefish

Simonizer said:


> If you want to reduce torque, the best thing you can do is start hogging out the transfer ports. Imagine the piston coming down and trying to displace the charge through the tranfer ports only to see they are larger. The charge has to fill a hallway instead of a nice tight little passage. The charge loses its velocity and atomization. Maximum torque occurs at maximum volumetric efficiency, typically around 65-70% of peak HP as related to RPM's. This is the most common mistake made in backyard modding. That is why we used to stuff crankcases to get rid of volume. If your transfer ports were big enough, there would be no tranfer at all. Hope that illustrates my point effectively. Cheers.


This quote makes me wonder about some of the work I see done on here. It also shows me how little i know about this stuff. Russ


----------



## Gologit

Jacob J. said:


> It's Saturday so none of this making any sense.



If it starts making sense to you please explain it to me.


----------



## edisto

VikingDrive said:


> BTW Fish, I'm EWALK.



Expounding with a limited knowledge?


----------



## VikingDrive

This guy posted a year and some ago, laid out his intent, his prices, and gave his contact info. The subsequent posts were mostly redundancy in demands for references or charges on his credibility, when any of those guys could make a simple phone call. I hone out my own stuff but when I want to take one to the next level, I think I'll call _*The Simonizer*_. 

This is a good thread to sort out guys who would swallow their pride and their foot from the overconfident types committed to nonsense who like to blow off based on scanning a title or just enough of a post to stoke their prolonged assault. It looks like Simon is still in business. I don't see much in the way of advertising from sawrods in the U.S. Is that an issue driven by EPA restrictions? Where are the websites?


----------



## Fish

Sorry, EWALK is a moron from another site that spouted incorrect dribble, and I got banned because I have no patience for morons.
Yes, it was in my mind early on that you were him.


----------



## Fish

VikingDrive said:


> This guy posted a year and some ago, laid out his intent, his prices, and gave his contact info. The subsequent posts were mostly redundancy in demands for references or charges on his credibility, when any of those guys could make a simple phone call. I hone out my own stuff but when I want to take one to the next level, I think I'll call _*The Simonizer*_.
> 
> This is a good thread to sort out guys who would swallow their pride and their foot from the overconfident types committed to nonsense who like to blow off based on scanning a title or just enough of a post to stoke their prolonged assault. It looks like Simon is still in business. I don't see much in the way of advertising from sawrods in the U.S. Is that an issue driven by EPA restrictions? Where are the websites?



OOOOPPPSSS. Over my head again.......

WTF are you talking about now?


----------



## VikingDrive

Fish said:


> Sorry, EWALK is a moron from another site that spouted incorrect dribble, and I got banned because I have no patience for morons.
> Yes, it was in my mind early on that you were him.




I know what was in your mind.


----------



## Simonizer

Guys, guys, guys,.......it's Saturday, it's summer, nobody is bombing our homes. Grab a cold beer, put on a smile and let's get along. This thread has too much eye-poking already.


----------



## Fish

VikingDrive said:


> This guy posted a year and some ago, laid out his intent, his prices, and gave his contact info. The subsequent posts were mostly redundancy in demands for references or charges on his credibility, when any of those guys could make a simple phone call. I hone out my own stuff but when I want to take one to the next level, I think I'll call _*The Simonizer*_.
> 
> This is a good thread to sort out guys who would swallow their pride and their foot from the overconfident types committed to nonsense who like to blow off based on scanning a title or just enough of a post to stoke their prolonged assault. It looks like Simon is still in business. I don't see much in the way of advertising from sawrods in the U.S. Is that an issue driven by EPA restrictions? Where are the websites?



Oh, you are referring to Simon???

Maybe you should start drinking, we may be able to follow then.....

Simon, "He Good People"........



Maybe you should extend your searches a bit more, and come back not being such an arse......


----------



## Fish

Simonizer said:


> Guys, guys, guys,.......it's Saturday, it's summer, nobody is bombing our homes. Grab a cold beer, put on a smile and let's get along. This thread has too much eye-poking already.



Sorry, this one spilled over from another bar.......How are things up there?


----------



## Fish

Besides, I never eye poke......


----------



## Simonizer

Fish said:


> Sorry, this one spilled over from another bar.......How are things up there?


It is nice and cool today buddy, 72F. Has been 95ish for 2 weeks and I am sick of watering lawns and plants. Cherry tomatoes will be a bumper crop this summer though!


----------



## VikingDrive

Heh, Simon. I remember guys referring to your work on their saws over on Tree Buzz 7 or 8 years ago. Took me some prowling to realize this was the same guy. I think you handle yourself well considering what was thrown in here. Sorry I indulged in abusing the Fish. He seems to always pop up. It's like clubbing seals. I prefer discussing saws.


----------



## Simonizer

VikingDrive said:


> Heh, Simon. I remember guys referring to your work on their saws over on Tree Buzz 7 or 8 years ago. Took me some prowling to realize this was the same guy. I think you handle yourself well considering what was thrown in here. Sorry I indulged in abusing the Fish. He seems to always pop up. It's like clubbing seals. I prefer discussing saws.


Well when my thread gets adulterated with petty ad hominem attacks it dilutes the context and muddies the waters. You guys behave, we are all adults. (unfortunately,......lol ,......being a kid was way more fun,...every summer was 2 months paid vacation, free room and board,........lol)


----------



## 04ultra

Hi Simon!!!......


----------



## VikingDrive

VikingDrive said:


> Simonizer is the man. Get back.
> 
> This was worth reading 56 pages of; handled with aplomb and tact, Simon.



This was the first post on this thread in six months. This is how I intend to act.


----------



## Simonizer

04ultra said:


> Hi Simon!!!......


Hello my friend!!!!!!!! Happy Saturday buddy!


----------



## Simonizer

VikingDrive said:


> This was the first post on this thread in six months. This is how I intend to act.


I appreciate your kind comments but there are many excellent builders on this site. I know most of them and they are great guys. Sometimes we rib each other but there is always respect. Cahoon is a prime example. We have torn each other to shreds on AS but he is a very talented man. I hope to see the jacka$$ this August when he visits Wade in Nanoose. He is welcome at my fire anytime.


----------



## VikingDrive

Simonizer said:


> I appreciate your kind comments but there are many excellent builders on this site. I know most of them and they are great guys. Sometimes we rib each other but there is always respect. Cahoon is a prime example. We have torn each other to shreds on AS but he is a very talented man. I hope to see the jacka$$ this August when he visits Wade in Nanoose. He is welcome at my fire anytime.



I gave Treemonkey and Tlandrum a shameless plug on this thread as well. I would send work to any of you fellas. I would like to get Cahoon to build a water-cooled CR 80R I've got into a sawmill.


----------



## Simonizer

VikingDrive said:


> I gave Treemonkey and Tlandrum a shameless plug on this thread as well. I would send work to any of you fellas. I would like to get Cahoon to build a water-cooled CR 80R I've got into a sawmill.


They were a fun bike for sure. My only 80cc bike was a brand new RM80 in 1981. It was air-cooled and lacked the "Full-Floater" suspension that the 1982 model acquired. A 1984 CR 80 will have about 16HP,...way more on later models. That is more than twice the power of a stock 394.


----------



## VikingDrive

Simonizer said:


> They were a fun bike for sure. My only 80cc bike was a brand new RM80 in 1981. It was air-cooled and lacked the "Full-Floater" suspension that the 1982 model acquired. A 1984 CR 80 will have about 16HP,...way more on later models. That is more than twice the power of a stock 394.



Mine is a '96. I remember when they went water-cooled and Uni-trac, full-floater pro-link etc. With the upgrades the CR 80 will fly up hills and do jumps, and I'm 225 lbs. I think she'd make a sweet heart for a mill. The liquid cooled part has me intrigued.


----------



## Simonizer

VikingDrive said:


> Mine is a '96. I remember when they went water-cooled and Uni-trac, full-floater pro-link etc. With the upgrades the CR 80 will fly up hills and do jumps, and I'm 225 lbs. I think she'd make a sweet heart for a mill. The liquid cooled part has me intrigued.


That can be rectified by a 3/4 to 1 HP fan blown at the radiator through a tube slightly bigger than the radiators size. The air will take the heat out of the rad so the rad can take the heat out of the engine. I am thinking about a plastic tube 16 inches in diameter and 3 ft long. With ample air-flow, the thermostat will keep the engine at optimum temperature.


----------



## VikingDrive

Simonizer said:


> That can be rectified by a 3/4 to 1 HP fan blown at the radiator through a tube slightly bigger than the radiators size. The air will take the heat out of the rad so the rad can take the heat out of the engine. I am thinking about a plastic tube 16 inches in diameter and 3 ft long. With ample air-flow, the thermostat will keep the engine at optimum temperature.



Luv it, man. I want to optimize the cooling. I'm thinking electric fan--on a mount that moves on track with the saw. No derail here, but has someone built one like this?


----------



## Simonizer

VikingDrive said:


> Luv it, man. I want to optimize the cooling. I'm thinking electric fan--on a mount that moves on track with the saw. No derail here, but has someone built one like this?


Tech questions are never a de-rail. Yes an electric fan was what I had in mind. Actually if you went to an auto-wrecker you could find a 12volt set-up and if you are in a remote area, the power could come from your truck battery if you left it running. Even the little Honda Civic fan set-up would be perfect. For that matter you could use the fan/rad assy out of the car and not even use the CR rad. Just make sure the thermostat opens at the right temp to be under the rad cap setting.


----------



## VikingDrive

Simonizer said:


> Tech questions are never a de-rail. Yes an electric fan was what I had in mind. Actually if you went to an auto-wrecker you could find a 12volt set-up and if you are in a remote area, the power could come from your truck battery if you left it running. Even the little Honda Civic fan set-up would be perfect. For that matter you could use the fan/rad assy out of the car and not even use the CR rad. Just make sure the thermostat opens at the same temp.



Thanks, Simon. I'll call you one of these days.


----------



## Simonizer

Sure, call anytime.


----------



## Bluefish

good stuff! Russ


----------



## Metals406

Simonizer said:


> Sure, call anytime.



Simon, did ya get my PM?


----------



## Jwalker1911

Hey Simon,longtime listener,first time caller....dumb question here.....Ive only run one ported saw in my life....the difference was incredible....scary almost...but what are the HP/torque increases by numbers?Or is that info not worth the checking? not picking at all just curious.


----------



## Bluefish

Jwalker1911 said:


> Hey Simon,longtime listener,first time caller....dumb question here.....Ive only run one ported saw in my life....the difference was incredible....scary almost...but what are the HP/torque increases by numbers?Or is that info not worth the checking? not picking at all just curious.



And away we go... Russ


----------



## Jwalker1911

Bluefish said:


> And away we go... Russ



Away we go what? 50 odd pages of bickering? Or one genuine question?


----------



## Simonizer

Jwalker1911 said:


> Hey Simon,longtime listener,first time caller....dumb question here.....Ive only run one ported saw in my life....the difference was incredible....scary almost...but what are the HP/torque increases by numbers?Or is that info not worth the checking? not picking at all just curious.


It depends on the model of saws. Maybe check out the 460 thread, I will be back later guys, have some work to do before it rains. Cheers.


----------



## Metals406

Just got off the phone with Simon. . . Cool dude! I'd drink a brew with him anytime.


----------



## edisto

Metals406 said:


> Just got off the phone with Simon. . . Cool dude! I'd drink a brew with him anytime.



I'd drink with anyone if they were buying.


----------



## Metals406

edisto said:


> I'd drink with anyone if they were buying.





Does that make you cheap, or smart?


----------



## edisto

Metals406 said:


> Does that make you cheap, or smart?



Popular opinion would side with "cheap".


----------



## Bluefish

Someone looking for numbers started all the nastiness. Russ


----------



## TK

I would have said smart!


----------



## edisto

Bluefish said:


> Someone looking for numbers started all the nastiness. Russ



Every time I ask a girl for her number it gets nasty.


----------



## Simonizer

Lol, I have a good one for ya. Next time you are in a night-club, go and ask the prettiest girl there "Would you like to dance?". If she says no, pretend the music was too loud when you spoke and say, "No,...I said you look _fat_ in those pants!"


----------



## Simonizer

I'm starting to really like the MS461.


----------



## Mastermind

Simonizer said:


> I'm starting to really like the MS461.



Me two. How many have you done now Simon?


----------



## indiansprings

As you well should, it's going to be a great platform for all you talented porters. I imagine you'll like the 661 as well, the pro's will love the weight reduction the 661 is going to have, and you'll like it as well as the 461 for modification. The ole 460 is still ripping it and amazing those who run it. I felt really good yesterday afternoon and ran it for around three hours in hard wood 24" to 32", it still amazes me what it can produce over a stock saw. I absolutley believe we set a personal record for firewood production yesterday, had good help and a great saw, we were averaging a cord in less than forty five min., cut, split stacked. Normally it runs an hour to an hour ten minutes with everyone involved.


----------



## Simonizer

indiansprings said:


> As you well should, it's going to be a great platform for all you talented porters. I imagine you'll like the 661 as well, the pro's will love the weight reduction the 661 is going to have, and you'll like it as well as the 461 for modification. The ole 460 is still ripping it and amazing those who run it. I felt really good yesterday afternoon and ran it for around three hours in hard wood 24" to 32", it still amazes me what it can produce over a stock saw. I absolutley believe we set a personal record for firewood production yesterday, had good help and a great saw, we were averaging a cord in less than forty five min., cut, split stacked. Normally it runs an hour to an hour ten minutes with everyone involved.


That makes me smile Doug! Glad you are having fun with it and staying active bro.


----------



## Simonizer

Mastermind said:


> Me two. How many have you done now Simon?


Including the last one,....one lol.


----------



## Fish

Simonizer said:


> Including the last one,....one lol.



I just gave you a "like" buddy..........


----------



## Mastermind

Fish said:


> I just gave you a "like" buddy..........



I gave you both one. Try and get a cup of coffee with it.


----------



## Chris J.

Simon, good to see that you're still alive & kicking!




edisto said:


> I'd drink with anyone if they were buying.



I can introduce to some folks who would cause you to change your mind.


----------



## Trx250r180

:coffee: :msp_wink:


----------



## Dennis Cahoon

Hey Simon, ever use any of those AM cylinders?


----------



## edisto

Simonizer said:


> Lol, I have a good one for ya. Next time you are in a night-club, go and ask the prettiest girl there "Would you like to dance?". If she says no, pretend the music was too loud when you spoke and say, "No,...I said you look _fat_ in those pants!"



I'm Canadian..that one already is in my repertoire.


----------



## edisto

Chris J. said:


> I can introduce to some folks who would cause you to change your mind.



Not if i can get the first 6 or 8 down fast enough...then I'm more likely to change their mind.


----------



## Simonizer

Dennis Cahoon said:


> Hey Simon, ever use any of those AM cylinders?


Hey Dennis, I had a customer bring me an aftermarket top-end to put on a MS660 back in 2007. Made decent power but had 2 weird failures back to back. The wrist-pin boss area wore oval in 2 sets of pistons. It was like they were made out of ****** pewter or something. He switched back to OEM and all has been good since. It will take a lot to make me warm up to aftermarket components. Hope all is well in Chico


----------



## 87stocker

I know it has been determined that simon only works on new saws, but im wondering if something has changed in this regard. I cannot get a hold of him on that number and his PM inbox is full and will not accept any more messages. Can someone get me in touch with him or maybe simon will chime in. I am interested in getting my 272xp worked over. I would love to bring him the saw personally also as I spend a few weeks a year on the west coast. 

Thanks Alan


----------



## Westboastfaller

IDK...I'm a faller from the Island and I've never heard of this Simon guy?...LMAO . Simons a freaking legend among us WC fallers that go out and do the most dangerous job in North America.
With is advanced R&D he retired the 395 and it is now a dust collector. true!
I actually found this site way of google "Simionized saws".
I had just bought a Walkerized 372 then sold it to my falling partner for three hundred less because I just tried Simons 372 domer back in ' 07 then I order one immediately. The difference is going to be in the bigger wood minimum 20" full comp or 30" skip to separate his 372 from other reputable builders. There does that math work for ya Simon..lol
We've actually had to have saftey meatings about then and thats running a 34-36 " bar. Peace 《 》 out


----------



## Westboastfaller

Gologit said:


> Limiting yourself to just one fuel jug is really gambling. And ten liters sure isn't much for a full day in big timber. There are spills, punctures, and the very real possibility of needing more fuel than you've brought. Every faller I've worked with is careful to have enough fuel, in enough containers, to ensure that if something unplanned happens he'll be able to finish his day. I've never heard of intentionally limiting the availability of your fuel.
> 
> LOL...If you can build a faller's saw that will run hard for a faller's day on just 10 liters of fuel you might be on to something.
> 
> I'd be curious to know why a guy would limit himself on fuel. Is it a BC thing ?



I thought Simon was clear on this, it doesn't matter if its conventional or heli as we do have our spare saws and extra gas on the road of our falling quarter or heli pad in wc falling.
Sure you can get around it sometimes, like if the hill slops up from the road on conventional falling as you are starting by your cash and day end you will leave you saw on your falling face so the next day you haven an extra hand to carry ..problem solved in a perfect world. Even if the hill sloped the over way then we would start from the back of 'your' quarter. working from the low side to the high but keeping the high side safe.
If your saw burns too much then that first day and any day you have to pack your saw out for evening repair then your f* again
you will have to make two trips those days also.
again not the worsed case senirio as you not walking over your F & B (fall & buck) as well you would be on a safety trail you cut in but that still doesn't mean you aren't maneuvering around cliffs? Its all time and we are mainly competitive with each other to an extent. we work 6 1/2hours a day as thats all a production faller is allowed with a half hour lunch but I have rarely meet a faller that stops more than 10 Minutes, So 10 minute break in 7 hours.
Ok heli can be a total different animal, steeper which means more cliffs, sometimes we are just following the vains of merchantable timber vs heli cost (retention) heli = steep , packing in can be the hardest part of the job for some and you can be walking through a few other fallersF & B. You can spit down the hill and it could take you 10 minutes to get there (NOT exaggerating). Its just absolutely complete decimation.
As far as loosing, puncturing, burying your fuel? This is a high level of abillity job and is mentally exhausting you brain can not shut down for a split second and this is the reason he work 6 1/2 on the saw as physically demanding as it is, physical fatigue is not the reason. Complacency=death
A trainee wouldn't make the cut. (no pun intened) oooorr was it lol 
As far as guys talking about every day saws that beat his saw in a 18" round? Thats not what his saw was built for.
my walkerized 357 may or may not beat his simonized 372 through a 6" or maybe 8" of wood but I would get laughed of the hill if I showed up with that 'fisher price' saw on the coast...lol
Basically there about burying a 36" bar and ....yeah
If the wood isn't there then you don't need that saw.
my point you can't compare certain saws in little wood
and form an opinion...its subjective
Rookieville


----------



## mdavlee

A lot of people run a Simonized 372 and compared to other saws that were built for falling hard woods with a 28" it lacked torque. 

Gologit has been falling in northern Cali longer than half of us have been alive.


----------



## Gologit

Westboastfaller said:


> Rookieville



Yup. Apparently so.


----------



## paccity

there are a few of us on here that are far from being a rookie in being a faller. if you stick around a while you'll find out whom they are . gologits question was a valid one . no mater where you go there are local hero's that build a saw good. and most folks stick with the local hero because they don't know of others that build. or are blinded by rooting for the local hero. chill on some of the comments till you know. ...... and welcome to the site.


----------



## paccity

damn took me forever to type that one. lol..


----------



## Westboastfaller

paccity said:


> damn took me forever to type that one. lol..





paccity said:


> damn took me forever to type that one. lol..


 Lol ...For starters, I know the feeling oh so well.
I just hope there is no spelling/ grammer Nazi's here?
I would think not, I have every form of dyslexia ...numeral, directional and I've made a living for 25 years in the bush so there you go, I could probably make a living writing too?..lol


----------



## Mastermind

It's been my understanding that Simon uses a windowed piston in the 372. That makes a high revving saw......and it might get good fuel mileage, but his approach is a long, long ways away from the fastest, or strongest 372 that can be built.......


----------



## Westboastfaller

Mastermind said:


> It's been my understanding that Simon uses a windowed piston in the 372. That makes a high revving saw......and it might get good fuel mileage, but his approach is a long, long ways away from the fastest, or strongest 372 that can be built.......


Yes friend... as "we" say looper or open skirt piston much like sthil pro saws that ' I'm familiar with' yeah its a wicked combo
but I would think it would be hard to beat with the lighter piston, custom dome...I believe it has a shorter skirt? and if you guys reply to me it would be nice if you could be more specific...again we are talking about a day in day out saw in big wood, I know Simon is not big on aftermarket stuff in our industry because he 'caters to an industry that doesn't take light to failure...we are a dam fickle bunch! aren't we, and when I said to one of the walkers.."I want a crazy saw" ,when I picked it up some years ago and he nonchalantly said "its garenteed".(I went to school with him, they made me some of the badest saws on the planet in the early 90s and i was mainly spacing( thinning )I'm talkin' 52mm 272 piston on on a 266 on a 16", display with no end and these guys won world comps, as senior told me, but that was when i was a kid .They know what they are doing for our application, for one, Simonized 372 doesn't make it a 'high revving saw' nor would that kind of set up with his 'max' touches be good on fuel,I can see the confusion here but in reality that saw is hard on fuel if your tuning for big wood, as we are (contradictory I know). I will say,when I was breaking that saw in and turned it up to where I thought it would get the max power on the lines of other saw; 'fourstroking' well hello,party time when I took it WAY higher, that thing just started eatin' .Whole different animal. Again YOU said we're talking 50mm here?
I have a great friend of almost 40yrs...yes sandbox buddies that has been building my saws for years Jonny's on the BCs lower mainland that plays around with crazy for me,after market nikasil. Sure I want it! ..I can have it! decked,domed,slamed n Bobs you FN uncle,BB kits with the same combo, sure whey not + + ...But there can be a price to be paid. and we aren't talkin' monetary in my case. I am both the student and the teacher...yeah I don't listen well.
Hats off to the pros cuz I'm addicted to 'speed' no pun intended...ooorrr was it...jk lol
I will respond to ever post directed, I have read most of the thread thus far and enjoyed It greatly.
the average guy can't take the chances I can as I'm savvy on the fixin' just a great wantabee, I can 'duplicate' some of there work in camp.


----------



## Mastermind

Popups, or domed pistons as you are calling them are long gone too. 

It's time to move into the next century.....


----------



## Trx250r180

I have one of Simon's stihl jugs ,no dome on my piston ,it is windowed though ,it is not as powerful as Randy's jugs,but is no slouch either ,Simon's gets a little better fuel economy of the 2 ,you both build a good engine in my eyes ,just different


----------



## Brush Ape

Mastermind said:


> Popups, or domed pistons as you are calling them are long gone too.
> 
> It's time to move into the next century.....



Might need to skip a century with all the arsonist running around out West. 

Methinks the majority of the saws with piston mod stihl run lol. As long as we can access Mahle cylinder and port timing numbers for the _job_ in question, then you're OK. Peak for weeks, grenade for a day, lol.


----------



## Brush Ape

Westboastfaller said:


> Yes friend... as "we" say looper or open skirt piston much like sthil pro saws that ' I'm familiar with' yeah its a wicked combo
> but I would think it would be hard to beat with the lighter piston, custom dome.....



The good thang about working pistons, is gains made which don't affect the plating. Also, I agree with much of what you've said.




Westboastfaller said:


> I believe it has a shorter skirt?



Nothin' wrong with that. Owwwwww !!! (lol)


----------



## Westboastfaller

Mastermind said:


> Popups, or domed pistons as you are calling them are long gone too.
> 
> It's time to move into the next century.....



We are only 14% into this century so what are you saying, The 90s just called and they want their domer back..lol
Please enlighten me ..my buddy has no 50mm or 52mm in stock and I need a saw comparable? ASAP I need an intro to the 21 century ..so far I see chit that I like.


----------



## Brush Ape

The site clowns are a little green, dude. (lol)

Think they spent the '70s under a rock sometime.


----------



## nk14zp

Trx250r180 said:


> i have one of simons cylinders on my 460 ,here is my opinion for who care to listen ,if you want a good saw that has a good pull with a long bar you can lean on without bogging in the cut that you can use for work ,you will be happy having him do the work ,if you want something to post videos on forums to say you can cut a 12 inch cookie in 1.3 seconds maybe consider another builder,i also noticed better fuel economy with his work ,a guy that is making a living with his saw will take that into consideration .


 Are you still running it?


----------



## Trx250r180

Westboastfaller said:


> We are only 14% into this century so what are you saying, The 90s just called and they want their domer back..lol
> Please enlighten me ..my buddy has no 50mm or 52mm in stock and I need a saw comparable? ASAP I need an intro to the 21 century ..so far I see chit that I like.



If you like a light saw that pulls a 32 or 36 fine ,one of Randy's 461's will put a smile on your face


----------



## Trx250r180

nk14zp said:


> Are you still running it?



It's actually in the back of my pickup right now ,so yes

I have taken the top end off the 460 ,and put it on a 440 bottom end though ,i like those chassis better ,little more nimble feeling ,easier to throw around


----------



## Westboastfaller

mdavlee said:


> A lot of people run a Simonized 372 and compared to other saws that were built for falling hard woods with a 28" it lacked torque.
> 
> Gologit has been falling in northern Cali longer than half of us have been alive.


Other saws? Its hard to disambiguate when the info is not there!
(I know that's a big word for a wood bug like me) lol
I mean are you talkin' 65mm 135 cc 090... could you get more pacific? lol. 50mm Non domer ?
As far as the rest , the quote I grabbed of Gologit's didn't include the part about other day in day out saws that were said as quicker (in smaller wood) not sure if he said it of not.
I purposely loosely said what "guys are saying" but that's my take on it.
If I was to say that there was other faster saws I would certainly bother two say what diameter of wood, in all fairness, considering people wanted more info about the OPs ability.
That would/could be misleading for applications.
its an unfair 'representation' I'm also not discrediting ability
if someone was well rounded in falling redwoods in the 70s for argumentsake it doesn't mean they have lots of theory and that's a fact. I know plenty of fallers that have been at it 20-25 yrs and can file and put on a bar, clean a filter and change a plug and are some of the best big would fallers in industry
but they don't know F* all about theory but they could school me in the first growth wet belt.


----------



## mdavlee

Other 372s that I've run. Simons saw was middle of the pack saw out of the 25 that was there that day. 50mm bores with flat tops and some pop ups. I've seen 372s with 32" full comp cut hardwoods faster than several 066/660s that we're ported also. The strongest running saws were flat tops if I remember right with windowless pistons. I windowed one piston for a 372 and another I didn't and the one without was stronger but didn't like to rev as good. Same pop up and timing numbers.


----------



## Westboastfaller

Trx250r180 said:


> If you like a light saw that pulls a 32 or 36 fine ,one of Randy's 461's will put a smile on your face





Trx250r180 said:


> It's actually in the back of my pickup right now ,so yes I have taken the top end off the 460 ,and put it on a 440 bottom end though ,i like those chassis better ,little more nimble feeling ,easier to throw around



howdy neighbor! I can see you house from here..lol

I have a rebuilt bottom end and was looking for a BB kit as I have a 272 flat top for it I don't have time to order one, it takes a couple of weeks , there is a place you can order from here but
you can't talk to anybody and my buddy ordered some that were supposed to be in stock on the island yet it took 3 weeks to the lower mainland...not cool. or a worked 50mm would be great
if I had one does Simon have a # ?I think he posted one at the beginning of this thread but it sounded like it was a middle man dealer? rather talk to the horses mouth. maybe he's listed I haven't checked yet.

Yeah I just checked out that 461 and I'm seriously thinking about swapping over and buying two of them to keep things compatible. Can you still go up to the 54 mm on them
what's with pollution control and it been 20 more fuel efficient?
can they still be hoped up the same? its just 2 OZ heavily.
its also says it has an improved anti vibe as well but it looks like rubber mounts still? I could never get use to that style of full wrap after many years of Husqvarna but I see that I can get an aftermarket wrap that it is closed like the husky.
it just throw me of my game with smaller bars I spin it quick and catch it coming from my undercut to my back and have forget that its an open handlebar and drop the tip in the dirt, its an eerie feeling like I'm going to lop my hand off.
so I'm scared of it old habits are hard to break man


----------



## mdavlee

A 461 worked over by randy will pull a 32-36" nicely. Nicest power band in a work saw I've run.


----------



## Firewood Fanatic

mdavlee said:


> Other 372s that I've run. Simons saw was middle of the pack saw out of the 25 that was there that day. 50mm bores with flat tops and some pop ups. I've seen 372s with 32" full comp cut hardwoods faster than several 066/660s that we're ported also. The strongest running saws were flat tops if I remember right with windowless pistons. I windowed one piston for a 372 and another I didn't and the one without was stronger but didn't like to rev as good. Same pop up and timing numbers.



I thought Simon placed 4th at the 372 saw build off??


----------



## Trx250r180

Big bore kits are junk in my opinion.the factory 461 jug worked over will hang with a worked over 660.the wraps on the new stihls are roomier on the rh side now.feel similar to a full wrap.I have a worked over aftermarket meteor 460 jug on a 440 .it took a lot of extra work to get the power of the OEM jug.the 461 has the grunt tostop and go in a fir tree falling without falling off on power


----------



## mdavlee

Firewood Fanatic said:


> I thought Simon placed 4th at the 372 saw build off??



He did but several saws were stronger but luck of the draw on the wood slowed them down. I run it and tree monkeys saw back to back and no comparison Scott's was hands down stronger as was Terry's, EC, treeslinger, and others.


----------



## Brush Ape

mdavlee said:


> He did but several saws were stronger but luck of the draw on the wood slowed them down. I run it and tree monkeys saw back to back and no comparison Scott's was hands down stronger as was Terry's, EC, treeslinger, and others.



What do you go by then? If you don't have a dyno and you don't have consistent wood as a control to measure timed cuts no offence Mike but that's a little subjective.


----------



## mdavlee

Brush Ape said:


> What do you go by then? If you don't have a dyno and you don't have consistent wood as a control to measure timed cuts no offence Mike but that's a little subjective.



We'll they had 5 logs and combined cut time with the lowest a winner. Afterward any one could run them and there were a few that stood out that day. Simons wasn't one.


----------



## Firewood Fanatic

I was cutting a 42" Douglas Fir(old growth) last week with one of Simon's 372's he built for me. I was running my 33" Tsumura bar, full skip. It cut that thing like butter, fast, lot's of torque, couldn't bog it down. The only problem I have is that all 372's have trouble oiling a bar that length, just need to get the oil slinging between cuts. With the 28" Cannon on it it isn't a problem. My take on this is that all these guys build great work saws, so who cares about 1/10ths of a second between cut times??? If Simon was building a mediocre saw that didn't last the fallers here on the coast wouldn't be using them for very long, and from what I have heard Simon has worked on 100's if not 1000's of saws up here.


----------



## mdavlee

Firewood Fanatic said:


> I was cutting a 42" Douglas Fir(old growth) last week with one of Simon's 372's he built for me. I was running my 33" Tsumura bar, full skip. It cut that thing like butter, fast, lot's of torque, couldn't bog it down. The only problem I have is that all 372's have trouble oiling a bar that length, just need to get the oil slinging between cuts. With the 28" Cannon on it it isn't a problem. My take on this is that all these guys build great work saws, so who cares about 1/10ths of a second between cut times??? If Simon was building a mediocre saw that didn't last the fallers here on the coast wouldn't be using them for very long, and from what I have heard Simon has worked on 100's if not 1000's of saws up here.



I'm not saying he builds a bad saw. There's just others that build much stronger ones. 

Get the parts from a 385/390 oiler and put them in your housing. If I remember right they're the same housing just different internals.


----------



## Firewood Fanatic

mdavlee said:


> I'm not saying he builds a bad saw. There's just others that build much stronger ones.
> 
> Get the parts from a 385/390 oiler and put them in your housing. If I remember right they're the same housing just different internals.


Sounds like a great idea.


----------



## Firewood Fanatic

Here is my biggest saw, the "simonized" 372 can't touch this one!!!!

http://sawmilltrader.com/viewad.asp?s=backyard-bandsaw-mills-canada&id=50272354577101217


----------



## blsnelling

Firewood Fanatic said:


> I was cutting a 42" Douglas Fir(old growth) last week with one of Simon's 372's he built for me. I was running my 33" Tsumura bar, full skip. It cut that thing like butter, fast, lot's of torque,* couldn't bog it down*. The only problem I have is that all 372's have trouble oiling a bar that length, just need to get the oil slinging between cuts. With the 28" Cannon on it it isn't a problem. My take on this is that all these guys build great work saws, so who cares about 1/10ths of a second between cut times??? If Simon was building a mediocre saw that didn't last the fallers here on the coast wouldn't be using them for very long, and from what I have heard Simon has worked on 100's if not 1000's of saws up here.


ANY work saw can be bogged down, even a ported 3120, or 880.


----------



## Westboastfaller

paccity said:


> there are a few of us on here that are far from being a rookie in being a faller. if you stick around a while you'll find out whom they are . gologits question was a valid one . no mater where you go there are local hero's that build a saw good. and most folks stick with the local hero because they don't know of others that build. or are blinded by rooting for the local hero. chill on some of the comments till you know. ...... and welcome to the site.


thanks for the welcoming, just here to have fun and meat some cool people that share the same passion.
along with some banters and yes some will be controversial I'm sure. 
One thing I learned long ago in life is;
"There's always someone tougher with a bigger you know what!
"A professional faller learns every day"


----------



## Firewood Fanatic

blsnelling said:


> ANY work saw can be bogged down, even a ported 3120, or 880.


Well of course all saws can be bogged down, dog it it and torque on it will kill any saw. Simon's saws will cut wood this size with WOT, letting the saw feed itself with a sharp chain without losing tons of rpm in the cut. I have yet to see a stock 272 or 372 do that running a long bar in big wood, and I have run em stock for almost 20 years. I actually had my doubts about it cutting that well in such a big fir, but I was impressed!!!


----------



## Westboastfaller

"Fallers don't care about physics, they care about production, reliability, and integrity. They get paid by how much wood they put on the ground."


Wh..wha.. what  faller don't care about physics
Simon simon simon...why would we care about
triviel things like matter engegy motion and force ...or living!
ok maybe you are talking about the internal physics of a combustion engine.
Btw we don't bushel for our raw but the prime has a guota
thats expected on an overall average.
Alaska used to and the compo was 30% on the dollar as for back as '94 that I know of.


----------



## RiverRat2

mdavlee said:


> We'll they had 5 logs and combined cut time with the lowest a winner. Afterward any one could run them and there were a few that stood out that day. Simons wasn't one.


Hey Mike FWIW I still have that saw And have not run it much at all since that event, (It may have 18-20 tanks through it now) a few weeks back We had a job to remove/grind some big pecan stumps on a property and I used it to split/block/noodle some of the 48+" buttress flared rounds to make them more manageable for the splitter, I put the 28" B&C combo back on it, anyways when I was checking it out/warming it up I noticed it was not oiling very well, I flipped it over and found the oiler set @ about 1/2 output, before that event it came new with a 24. And at the time of the event Simon had it tuned pretty fat and had told me after 25 tanks I should lean it out to get full potential. I haven't gotten to that point to try tweaking the tune yet. Cranking up the oiler sure helped the B&C out



mdavlee said:


> Other 372s that I've run.* Simons saw was middle of the pack saw out of the 25 that was there that day.* 50mm bores with flat tops and some pop ups. I've seen 372s with 32" full comp cut hardwoods faster than several 066/660s that we're ported also. The strongest running saws were flat tops if I remember right with windowless pistons. I windowed one piston for a 372 and another I didn't and the one without was stronger but didn't like to rev as good.
> Same pop up and timing numbers.


Sorry Mike, just wondering about your math,,,, his saw finished 4th??? how is that the middle out of 25????


----------



## mdavlee

Good to see you around Rick

I thought it finished lower than that. Eric's and Terrys were in the middle with mine. Its been what 3 years since we were all hiding under shelter trying to stay dry?


----------



## RiverRat2

mdavlee said:


> Good to see you around Rick


Thanks Mike,,, I've been so swamped at my day job I haven't had a chance to get on here much.
I didnt think about the 385/390 oiler upgrade for the Simonized 372,,, I may give that a try,, it makes sense, I bet JJ would have a good used one


----------



## Firewood Fanatic

RiverRat2 said:


> Thanks Mike,,, I've been so swamped at my day job I haven't had a chance to get on here much.
> I didnt think about the 385/390 oiler upgrade for the Simonized 372,,, I may give that a try,, it makes sense, I bet JJ would have a good used one


That does sound like a fantastic idea, it seems to be the achilles heel for a 372 work saw to run longer(30"+) bars well.


----------



## Firewood Fanatic

I think I need to lean my saw out a tad too. I have about 20-25 tanks through it now. I pulled the plug a cpl days ago and it looked on the rich side for sure. The piston crown had a little bit of carbon build up on it, not much, but noticeable. I am running Shell V-Power premium E-free 91 octane at 40:1 with Husky XP oil. Would you guys recommend different oil??


----------



## Westboastfaller

Thats excellent oil, semi synthetic, I've pulled mufflers on a saw that hadn't run for 8 months and the piston is still coated
I was pretty impressed.i swear by it. my pistons are immaculate, I always us the flock filters too, I don't play around with the mesh with husky anyways. Castrol is realy good too
It has a great track record on the coast,I think stihl makes it for them..if that makes any sence? Thats what a former husky rep told me.??? Its good though.


----------



## edisto

Firewood Fanatic said:


> I think I need to lean my saw out a tad too. I have about 20-25 tanks through it now. I pulled the plug a cpl days ago and it looked on the rich side for sure. The piston crown had a little bit of carbon build up on it, not much, but noticeable. I am running Shell V-Power premium E-free 91 octane at 40:1 with Husky XP oil. Would you guys recommend different oil??



OIL THREAD!!!!!!!!


----------



## RiverRat2

Firewood Fanatic said:


> I think I need to lean my saw out a tad too. I have about 20-25 tanks through it now. I pulled the plug a cpl days ago and it looked on the rich side for sure. The piston crown had a little bit of carbon build up on it, not much, but noticeable. I am running Shell V-Power premium E-free 91 octane at 40:1 with Husky XP oil. Would you guys recommend different oil??


is the Husky XP Syn/Dino based,,, If So I expect it is good oil,,, I prefer Synthetic @ 40:1 ratio... some times flush cutting stumps down low too be ground, you run into extended cut times it's not like falling or bucking, I like stihl ultra or Amsoil, but usually go with the Ultra... from my experience it burns clean and lubes well so in a flush cutting application it does well. My nephew is hard headed and just gets the regular oil and his saws internals are filthy with lots of carbon build up



edisto said:


> OIL THREAD!!!!!!!!



Oh no!!! Wheres Gary???


----------



## Firewood Fanatic

The Husky XP oil is a blended oil. I probably just need to lean it up a bit now that it has 20-25 tanks through it.


----------



## Westboastfaller

Yeah ya do, I don't even like any saw until I crank it up
Yeah 10 hours on the the bottom end ..20 tanks sounds like lots as I believe husky themselves (in the manual) say one tank to seat the ring and 10 hours to loosen the bottom.
I also wonder why so many operators know better than the manufacturer and decide to use more oil than 50/1????
In my fourth decade running pro saws would someone mind explaining this to me please.

You will love that saw dialed in. That looper style domer has a ton of power turned up where it seems a stock piston is loosing power at those revs


----------



## Jacob J.

RiverRat2 said:


> I may give that a try,, it makes sense, I bet JJ would have a good used one



I'll bet JJ does and can send you one.


----------



## thechainsawguy

Westboastfaller said:


> Yeah ya do, I don't even like any saw until I crank it up
> Yeah 10 hours on the the bottom end ..20 tanks sounds like lots as I believe husky themselves (in the manual) say one tank to seat the ring and 10 hours to loosen the bottom.
> I also wonder why so many operators know better than the manufacturer and decide to use more oil than 50/1????
> In my fourth decade running pro saws would someone mind explaining this to me please.
> 
> You will love that saw dialed in. That looper style domer has a ton of power turned up where it seems a stock piston is loosing power at those revs



Part of that 50 to 1 rating is to pass emissions not necessarily what is best for the saw. According to a local Stihl dealer, the saws are set so lean at the factory that the dealers must richen them, or they will blow up.

I too like my Simonized 372 and 385 he did up.

Dave.


----------



## mdavlee

50:1 on modded huskies is asking for trouble. The big end isn't getting much oil and can get hot enough to discolor along with the main crank bearings. I've rebuilt quite a few huskies and one with less than a month on it. It lost the big end.


----------



## Brush Ape

Westboastfaller said:


> I also wonder why so many operators know better than the manufacturer and decide to use more oil than 50/1????
> In my fourth decade running pro saws would someone mind explaining this to me please.



Most operators don't like to follow instructions. 

50:1 is all you need.


----------



## Mastermind

Brush Ape said:


> 50:1 is all you need.



You are a dumbass. 

You should let the guys that know WTF they are talking about step up. After looking through your Flicker account, I saw a newbie that started scrounging for wood a couple of winters ago that barely knows his ass from a hole in the ground. Step off dipshit.


----------



## Brush Ape

Mastermind said:


> You are a dumbass.
> 
> You should let the guys that know WTF they are talking about step up. After looking through your Flicker account, I saw a newbie that started scrounging for wood a couple of winters ago that barely knows his ass from a hole in the ground. Step off dipshit.



Here's a quote from you in 2010, hotrod.


Mastermind said:


> I'm out of my field of expertize when I start working on two strokes, but I am learning.


----------



## Mastermind

Yep.......that was me. Unlike you, I can learn. 

Your head is too far up your ass to learn a phuckin thing. 

Thing is, I know who I am.......but you play someone you are not.


----------



## Brush Ape

Mastermind said:


> Yep.......that was me. Unlike you, I can learn.
> 
> Your head is too far up your ass to learn a phuckin thing.
> 
> Thing is, I know who I am.......but you play someone you are not.




At any rate, there's no comparison.


----------



## sunfish

Mastermind said:


> Yep.......that was me. Unlike you, I can learn.
> 
> Your head is too far up your ass to learn a phuckin thing.
> 
> Thing is, I know who I am.......but you play someone you are not.


I'm surprised he hasn't been ban...again. Or changed his name...again. LOL


----------



## Mastermind

Can you ban a person from the earth????? That would be a fine thing in his case.


----------



## sunfish

Mastermind said:


> Can you ban a person from the earth????? That would be a fine thing in his case.


Too much paperwork in that! 

His stump cuttin thread got deleted though.


----------



## Brush Ape

GaldedMalenurse said:


> I don't claim to know every faller in the area but I never could find anybody who'd run one of your saws...or even heard of you.





HBRN said:


> I'll probably get banned for this...but Simon, I'm calling you out.



Typical stuff here. Same as Mastermind.

Simon is a legend. 50:1 is factory recommendations.

Some of y'all can get more specific than that?

Westboastfaller runs 50:1 and so do I.


----------



## RiverRat2

mdavlee said:


> 50:1 on nodded huskies is asking for trouble. The big end isn't getting much oil and can get hot enough to discolor along with the main crank bearings. I've rebuilt quite a few huskies and one with less than a month on it. It lost the big end.


 exactly,,, couple that with extended cut times and the way I treat my saws in prepping/flushcutting for stump grinding,,, 40:1 works,,,,


----------



## mdavlee

I've been doing lots of milling and going through 1.5-2 tanks of fuel per cut. I'm using 32:1 now.


----------



## Firewood Fanatic

mdavlee said:


> I've been doing lots of milling and going through 1.5-2 tanks of fuel per cut. I'm using 32:1 now.


You should get a bandsaw mill, I can cut 1000 bdf on one tank of fuel!!!!


----------



## mdavlee

Firewood Fanatic said:


> You should get a bandsaw mill, I can cut 1000 bdf on one tank of fuel!!!!



Out of the budget right now and some are too big to put on one.


----------



## Westboastfaller

chainsawguy said:


> Part of that 50 to 1 rating is to pass emissions not necessarily what is best for the saw. According to a local Stihl dealer, the saws are set so lean at the factory that the dealers must richen them, or they will blow up.
> 
> I too like my Simonized 372 and 385 he did up.
> 
> Dave.



Yes thats my understanding about passing emission tests.
Likely all essembled close to where they come in, NY?? and Nova Scotia in CA?? After that they are set back for the consumers 'there AT sea level and the keepers put on.
some dealers don't even have a mechanic!
I've worked alot of places in high altitude MPB (mountain pine beetle) or sanitizing danger trees on seismic lines and many guys are running stock with the keepers still on. I can tell by the saws performance that the Low jet needs to be set back.
and when I attempt to set it back, most always its at max throw. Most don't want me to ajust the throw
or cut them or pull em off....
You cant help those that wont help themselves


----------



## cutforfun

Brush Ape said:


> Typical stuff here. Same as Mastermind.
> 
> Simon is a legend. 50:1 is factory recommendations. Either factory would like to have Brad Snelling or Mastermind or Simon Wright on board, I'm sure. They are sought after by guys who want something different or who haven't already got a hang of being a mechanic.
> 
> Some of y'all can get more specific than that?
> 
> Westboastfaller runs 50:1 and so do I.





Brush Ape said:


> Typical stuff here. Same as Mastermind.
> 
> Simon is a legend. 50:1 is factory recommendations. Either factory would like to have Brad Snelling or Mastermind or Simon Wright on board, I'm sure. They are sought after by guys who want something different or who haven't already got a hang of being a mechanic.
> 
> Some of y'all can get more specific than that?
> 
> Westboastfaller runs 50:1 and so do I.


50:1 may work for a factory saw, I thought after 63 pages you would have noticed that nobody is talking about a factory saw? Ported saws run harder and higher rpm, extra oil will help .


----------



## Brush Ape

cutforfun said:


> 50:1 may work for a factory saw, I thought after 63 pages you would have noticed that nobody is talking about a factory saw? Ported saws run harder and higher rpm, extra oil will help .



Thanks, "cutforfun." I'll read it again. Since modified saws run harder and at a higher RPM, they already get extra oil.


----------



## Big_Wood

As said, the recommended ratio isn't in the best interest of saw longevity, it is to please the EPA. Also, castrol make oil for stihl not the other way around. Castrol super 2 stroke is stihl ultra only an 1/8th the cost. That's what i run at 32:1 in all my saws for years. I've been using my 372 for 12yrs alot harder then most and the top end is presitine. Went to throw a new piston and rings in and decided to just reuse the original piston cause it was unbelievably minty for the amount of hours that are on it. All those hours using the same castrol oil has made me trust it the most no matter what anyone says.


----------



## mdavlee

Brush Ape said:


> Thanks, "cutforfun." I'll read it again. Since modified saws run harder and at a higher RPM, they already get extra oil.



How do they get extra oil already?


----------



## Brush Ape

mdavlee said:


> How do they get extra oil already?



Same amount of gas in the tank at same ratio, used faster= more oil/unit of time.


----------



## Brush Ape

mdavlee said:


> We'll they had 5 logs and combined cut time with the lowest a winner. Afterward any one could run them and there were a few that stood out that day. Simons wasn't one.



I answered one of your goofy questions now answer mine. Whoa, I see RiverRat just asked it...................

It's Confirmation Bias. That's how y'all decided it was in the middle of the pack when it was top 15%.


----------



## cutforfun

Brush Ape said:


> I answered one of your goofy questions now answer mine. Whoa, I see RiverRat just asked it...................
> 
> It's Confirmation Bias. That's how y'all decided it was in the middle of the pack when it was top 15%.




I got this one, there is first place saw and there is last place saw, every thing else is in the middle of the pack. back to your thoughts on lubrication, please explain you theory a bit more. This should get good and give the new guy an idea of who you are.


----------



## Brush Ape

cutforfun said:


> This should get good..............



This thread is already good. I don't think Mike needs your help.


----------



## Westboastfaller

cutforfun said:


> 50:1 may work for a factory saw, I thought after 63 pages you would have noticed that nobody is talking about a factory saw? Ported saws run harder and higher rpm, extra oil will help .


"Extra oil will help,


Will help what? get rid a bugs..lmao
No.... the right oil with do the job every time at 50/1
Does anyone care to ask how many cranks that have gone blue or top ends I've cooked at 50/1 on a hot work saw
With Caslol or XP?
I worked Simons saw in 38° C that's approx 107 F in the BC Kootenays (Nelson) doing an oversize contract for Asplundh. She ran like a top.
Definition of oversize in BC is a non certified faller is not permitted to cut a tree over 6" in dia DBH (Dia at breast height) over 6" and greater.Trees MUST have PROPER falling cuts to a standard of 75%
Max DBH was 2'ft but part of the contract was to take everything so some days I ran a 20 bar and had that thing lean
with an 8 tooth.
I never cleaned out the fins and I used I chit gas station brand that was supplied on a fall and burn (MPB)job
In that coming November as well as methelhydrate which I dont like to use as it breaks down the oil. (I will use iso at times). 
The irony of it was I tweeked it in 107°F but cooked it at -36°C
-32.8°F... my bad.. Rookieville...lol I certainly wasn't happy about running that chit oil to begin with. ..
I think my block thrower was happy...I was killing him..lol
$40 per tree bucked and burnt.


----------



## Brush Ape

Westboastfaller said:


> "Extra oil will help,
> 
> 
> Will help what? get rid a bugs..lmao
> No.... the right oil with do the job every time at 50/1



LMFAO. Yer alright, Dude. Sorry I stirred the pot. lol. These crowd is a little soft-underbelly sometime. But head like brick wall. 

Not me. Rock hard. LMMFAO.

Take care.


----------



## treeslayer2003

wow, ok here is some truth. i have several saws over 20 years old and they are still very good saws. i have been a logger all my life and used 40-1 stihl oil only. 
stihl, husky and any other 2 stroke engine will last longer with a slightly richer mix than factory spec. its a fact. exact ratio such as 38-1 or 42-1 is just silly and we all know it but 50-1 is a bit lean and we all know that to.......for any saw imo, not just modded.
now brush ape, i am trying to see the value in you but my god it seems like you only like to argue. if you like 50-1 so much then just run it and report back when you think you have 2000 hours on your stuff. and in the mean time let those that like to run richer do so in piece.


----------



## Gologit

Brush Ape said:


> Same amount of gas in the tank at same ratio, used faster= more oil/unit of time.



Really? You're back on my IGNORE list. Again.


----------



## barneyrb

Ok, everyone stop arguing with the Brush Idiot, Grandpa always had a saying, "never argue with an idiot because somebody walking by may not be able to tell which one the idiot is".


----------



## Westboastfaller

AQUOTE="Brush Ape, post: 4819224, member: 120017"]Typical stuff here. Same as Mastermind.

Simon is a legend. 50:1 is factory recommendations. Either factory would like to have Brad Snelling or Mastermind or Simon Wright on board, I'm sure. They are sought after by guys who want something different or who haven't already got a hang of being a mechanic.

Some of y'all can get more specific than that?

Westboastfaller runs 50:1 and so do I.[/QUOTE]



Sick post! Me likey
I know Don sr. walker told me in '92 to "always use good quality oil and stay away from the gas sation brands"
and there ended lesson #1
I have never heard any expert tell me to ignore the manufacturs spec's and use more.
I seen many saws fail due to carbon build up.
which could be from pluged screens dirty filters or tuned rich
but rich is rich.
Jamie


----------



## Gologit

barneyrb said:


> Ok, everyone stop arguing with the Brush Idiot, Grandpa always had a saying, "never argue with an idiot because somebody walking by may not be able to tell which one the idiot is".



Well said.


----------



## twochains

Brush Ape said:


> Thanks, "cutforfun." I'll read it again. Since modified saws run harder and at a higher RPM, they already get extra oil.



Really? And how do you figure that? Higher revs means more gas flow through the carb and leaving out at higher rates than they can oil rod bearings. Built saws need a higher oil to gas ratio than stock saws..this has been proven in 2 stroke race built bike motors over and over...same principle applies to built chainsaw motors. But hey...it's yer saw try 100:1 and get back to us.


----------



## Brush Ape

twochains said:


> Really? And how do you figure that? .............





Brush Ape said:


> Same amount of gas in the tank at same ratio, used faster= more oil/unit of time.



Already explained it.



twochains said:


> But hey...it's yer saw try 100:1 and get back to us..






Brush Ape said:


> Westboastfaller runs 50:1 and so do I.



Done covered it. Read then you can spout.

Did you think this was the Not-so-Pro discussion? Hahahahahaha.





Brush Ape said:


> Same amount of gas in the tank at same ratio, used faster= more oil/unit of time.






HighCountryTimber said:


> Really? You're back on my IGNORE list. Again.



Dang I was on the A-Team and didn't know? Want a staff job?



Gologit said:


> I know there's probably going to be a lot of competition for the job but I have many years of experience at mumbling, giving different answers to the same question to different people, and avoiding hard work.







barneyrb said:


> Ok, let's all get in line and kiss Brush Apes hairy ass. I'll go first.



Uh??????? OK??????




Brush Ape said:


> Simon is a legend.
> 
> Westboastfaller runs 50:1 and so do I.





Westboastfaller said:


> Sick post! Me likey
> 
> I have never heard any expert tell me to ignore the manufacturs spec's and use more.
> I seen many saws fail due to carbon build up.



Thanks.


----------



## Brush Ape

treeslayer2003 said:


> wow, ok here is some truth. i have several saws over 20 years old and they are still very good saws..........



Far Out. Join the club.




treeslayer2003 said:


> now brush ape, i am trying to see the value in you but my god it seems like you only like to argue. if you like 50-1 so much then just run it and report back when you think you have 2000 hours on your stuff. and in the mean time let those that like to run richer do so in **piece*.*



Was this an oil thread? 

*(Peace.)*


----------



## Big_Wood

Run a saw for 5 years on 32:1 castrol super 2 stroke, then pull top end off, then come and tell me what you think. Tuned rich is the main contributor. Gas/oil mixture don't add much carbon if you are tuned right to begin with and running a clean burning oil. I was on the ledge about which mixture was best for many years and was trying different mixes all the time. When my 390xp blew up i felt good about blaming 50:1. The big end rods in those saws suffer from lack of lubrication and i'm sure many others do to. My 385 is still going strong although it don't have quite the hours my 390 had yet so we'll see. I actually don't know anyone close to me who runs 50:1. I'm not so picky that i won't run 50:1 though. If somebody else is supplying the gas i'll burn it as long as i see them mix it and know what oil they used. When i reringed my 372 last year after over 10 yrs of use i didn't even clean the combustion chamber and it ran 32:1 most of it's life.


----------



## mdavlee

Oh yeah Australia dealers recommend running 25:1 in the big saws for both brands. Wonder why?


----------



## twochains

Pointless....


----------



## Brush Ape

mdavlee said:


> Oh yeah Australia dealers recommend running 25:1 in the big saws for both brands. Wonder why?


----------



## Big_Wood

Lets look at it this way. A dealer is there for what? To make money. To make money he's gotta sell and service saws and whatever else he sells. Heck if he could do it without pissing everyone off he'd probably put an expiry date on the ****'n things. Only guys who truly care about their customers more then their income will tell ways to improve longevity. As long as it makes it past warranty most of them couldn't give a **** less. I've seen new saws fresh from the dealer that didn't 4 stroke at all. Even if a warranty claim comes up more often then not the consumer gets shafted. Happens all the time with warranty on anything. If they can make it out to be your fault they will. I've even seen dealers say " ok this is gonna be a warranty fix" then they report to the manufacturer and the manufacturer deny's the claim. So even if your dealer is a good dealer you still get shafted. It's why i really don't look at warranty as anything special.


----------



## Westboastfaller

treeslayer2003 said:


> wow, ok here is some truth. i have several saws over 20 years old and they are still very good saws. i have been a logger all my life and used 40-1 stihl oil only.
> stihl, husky and any other 2 stroke engine will last longer with a slightly richer mix than factory spec. its a fact. exact ratio such as 38-1 or 42-1 is just silly and we all know it but 50-1 is a bit lean and we all know that to.......for any saw imo, not just modded.
> now brush ape, i am trying to see the value in you but my god it seems like you only like to argue. if you like 50-1 so much then just run it and report back when you think you have 2000 hours on your stuff. and in the mean time let those that like to run richer do so in piece.


Decent post and by all means we are all welcome to run our OWN saws how we like, nobody's disputing that..are they?
I was somewhat sarcastically asking how operator came to this conclusion to run richer mix..I know a lot of guys do
but a think thats just a feeling they have (more must be safer)
than any kind of concrete study outside the manufacturers specs
I would be willing to bet that most all the people assume that or were mentored to believe that opposed to trending off there
past. Is there someone here that started there career with factory specs and now run richer AND has always used quality oil and found a difference in life time .
I Know Mike mentioned a saw that was blue in a month but again not enough info to build credibility to the 'argument'.
Missing info he was...did he even know the history of that saw
other than where the setting were when he got it and the oprox usage. What kind of oil? was it tweeked for some time?
multiple operators? Running tight chains?
Theese are all valid factors!
As far as 2000+ hours? I will just say lots of Falling companies are Castrol all the way on the coast and on heli we have 55 gallon drums on the camp barge or float camp and 50/1 seems to be good enough for that level of fallers(not to say the odd guy doesn't add a little more?) but if you use a 72 in big wood nobody gets the time out of the bottom end as would one with a 390. I mainly see 390 and 660 now some guys got away from the 372 for that reason. My buddy gets boxes of used 365 from Asplundh ...which have the same crank as the 372 but they are all f***ed and blue more often than not, but they aren't generating a wood load like us.
So the bigger factors is ignorance. 
Bad oil, lean and tight chains.
also the other side of the coin pluging of screens dirty filters
causing build ups.
The argument of 40/1 been better doesn't hold merit with me
if I want more cooling I run a high idle and tune for more flow.
Imo..peace


----------



## Virgil

Brush Ape said:


>


Brush ape, your level of ignorance and stupidity give mentally handicap people every where a bad name. Just f'ing go away.


----------



## treeslayer2003

WBF, i will agree with you there that a bigger saw will live longer in big wood than a small saw all things considered. 
i have never nor would i run 50-1 so no i cannot give you actual proof that its a bad practice. however, you are right when you say it is what i/we have always done......because it works. i have never had a carbon problem.


----------



## Virgil

Westboastfaller said:


> Decent post and by all means we are all welcome to run our OWN saws how we like, nobody's disputing that..are they?
> I was somewhat sarcastically asking how operator came to this conclusion to run richer mix..I know a lot of guys do
> but a think thats just a feeling they have (more must be safer)
> than any kind of concrete study outside the manufacturers specs
> I would be willing to bet that most all the people assume that or were mentored to believe that opposed to trending off there
> past. Is there someone here that started there career with factory specs and now run richer AND has always used quality oil and found a difference in life time .
> I Know Mike mentioned a saw that was blue in a month but again not enough info to build credibility to the 'argument'.
> Missing info he was...did he even know the history of that saw
> other than where the setting were when he got it and the oprox usage. What kind of oil? was it tweeked for some time?
> multiple operators? Running tight chains?
> Theese are all valid factors!
> As far as 2000+ hours? I will just say lots of Falling companies are Castrol all the way on the coast and on heli we have 55 gallon drums on the camp barge or float camp and 50/1 seems to be good enough for that level of fallers(not to say the odd guy doesn't add a little more?) but if you use a 72 in big wood nobody gets the time out of the bottom end as would one with a 390. I mainly see 390 and 660 now some guys got away from the 372 for that reason. My buddy gets boxes of used 365 from Asplundh ...which have the same crank as the 372 but they are all f***ed and blue more often than not, but they aren't generating a wood load like us.
> So the bigger factors is ignorance.
> Bad oil, lean and tight chains.
> also the other side of the coin pluging of screens dirty filters
> causing build ups.
> The argument of 40/1 been better doesn't hold merit with me
> if I want more cooling I run a high idle and tune for more flow.
> Imo..peace


You seem like someone who has no idea wtf you are talking about nor wtf oil in the mix is even for.


----------



## twochains

Paragraph on oil migration in race conditions

http://www.klemmvintage.com/oils.htm


----------



## mdavlee

Westboastfaller said:


> Decent post and by all means we are all welcome to run our OWN saws how we like, nobody's disputing that..are they?
> I was somewhat sarcastically asking how operator came to this conclusion to run richer mix..I know a lot of guys do
> but a think thats just a feeling they have (more must be safer)
> than any kind of concrete study outside the manufacturers specs
> I would be willing to bet that most all the people assume that or were mentored to believe that opposed to trending off there
> past. Is there someone here that started there career with factory specs and now run richer AND has always used quality oil and found a difference in life time .
> I Know Mike mentioned a saw that was blue in a month but again not enough info to build credibility to the 'argument'.
> Missing info he was...did he even know the history of that saw
> other than where the setting were when he got it and the oprox usage. What kind of oil? was it tweeked for some time?
> multiple operators? Running tight chains?
> Theese are all valid factors!
> As far as 2000+ hours? I will just say lots of Falling companies are Castrol all the way on the coast and on heli we have 55 gallon drums on the camp barge or float camp and 50/1 seems to be good enough for that level of fallers(not to say the odd guy doesn't add a little more?) but if you use a 72 in big wood nobody gets the time out of the bottom end as would one with a 390. I mainly see 390 and 660 now some guys got away from the 372 for that reason. My buddy gets boxes of used 365 from Asplundh ...which have the same crank as the 372 but they are all f***ed and blue more often than not, but they aren't generating a wood load like us.
> So the bigger factors is ignorance.
> Bad oil, lean and tight chains.
> also the other side of the coin pluging of screens dirty filters
> causing build ups.
> The argument of 40/1 been better doesn't hold merit with me
> if I want more cooling I run a high idle and tune for more flow.
> Imo..peace



I got the saw and a runner from a timber caller in Oregon. He was the one that started the falling pics thread in the F&L section. The 390 that lost the big end was ported. Running stihl ultra at 50:1. I got a 365 special that ran fine but the crank was blue at the main bearings. Cylinder was fine and the grime seemed to match that it hadn't been apart for a long time. A long time dealer that is on here recommends running 32:1 in huskies stock or not. He said the lifespan went up on the saws logging hardwoods. That is good enough for me plus tearing into 15-20 saws a year and some are almost dry on the inside on 50:1 with the limiters in place.


----------



## Mastermind

After building about 700 ported saw engines in the last three years.....I've decided that I have a fair idea what I'm talking about. 

Right now, I'm talking about moving on. 

Later on guys.


----------



## Westboastfaller

Brush Ape said:


> LMFAO. Yer alright, Dude. Sorry I stirred the pot. lol. These crowd is a little soft-underbelly sometime. But head like brick wall.
> 
> Not me. Rock hard. LMMFAO.
> 
> Take care.


Lmao.. It reminds me of that M&M song
"Now.. this.. looks.. like.. a... job for me
So wont everybody... just follow me
We need a little.... controversy
It feels so empty... with out me".
Na-nana- nana....lol
Good times...sick little thread!
BTW...I opened up that can of worms..I believe.


----------



## sgrizz

Virgil said:


> Brush ape, your level of ignorance and stupidity give mentally handicap people every where a bad name. Just f'ing go away.


With 16 posts and joined 5 months ago and the threads he has derailed , I think its only a matter of time before he goes away.


----------



## tlandrum

I really love it when new comers pop in with all the answers and more experience than all of the collective experience in this group has. I had also thought about participating in this argument but felt that bringing myself down to the level of some folks stupidity isn't very gainful for myself.


----------



## DSS

I see WoodcutterTV has been taking arsehole classes. Not that he needed any. Good that the quality of AS has increased since we left.

Have fun.


----------



## Big_Wood

One thing i wanna say though guys is jamie is one heck of a guy. I'm working my way into production falling and he was more then happy to give me an hour of his time over the phone. He knows his **** even if he is a newb to the site. I respect his opinion even if mine is different. It comes to a point when a guy on the level jamie is that he doesn't care so much about his mix then most if us. He expects to replace his saws after a certain time even if they still run where we try get the most out of them. When i'm falling, if company fuel is mixed 50:1 that's what i'll be running cause the saw only needs to run a max of 3 years before i replace it. My personal saws get treated a bit better.


----------



## Westboastfaller

Virgil said:


> You seem like someone who has no idea wtf you are talking about nor wtf oil in the mix is even for.



Do you have an opinion or trends from elaborate studies or finding to contribute to the content of this discussion?
be nice to here them, keen people learn every day.
But eveyone knows how to toss insults. Show me the money man?


----------



## sunfish

WoodcutterTV, I mean Bush Ape has found a friend...


----------



## thomas1

sunfish said:


> Too much paperwork in that!
> 
> His stump cuttin thread got deleted though.



It didn't get deleted. He was asked to provide proof of what he claimed and he deleted the thread himself, rather than own up to being a lying sack of ****. He also deleted his flickr account so no one got to see the pics of his handiwork.


----------



## blsnelling

I have first hand seen the results of running Amsoil 100:1 in a STOCK 441. Although it had never seized, it had been VERY hot, a LOT. I have also seen the results of running 50:1 in a ported 346 that I built. It didn't seize, but it got real close. I have never seen anything similar when running 32:1. BTW, who's on first, lol


----------



## sunfish

thomas1 said:


> *It didn't get deleted. He was asked to provide proof of what he claimed and he deleted the thread himself, rather than own up to being a lying sack of ****. He also deleted his flickr account so no one got to see the pics of his handiwork.*


Wow, he deleted his own thread... That says a hell of a lot!


----------



## Jacob J.

Westboastfaller said:


> Do you have an opinion or trends from elaborate studies or finding to contribute to the content of this discussion?
> be nice to here them, keen people learn every day.
> But eveyone knows how to toss insults. Show me the money man?


I have 50 pounds of blown cranks. Quite a few are from 372s and 385s. All came from fallers I've worked with over the years who rigidly adhered to 50:1. In the 15 years I was in the brush; I ran 371s, 372s, 385s, 288s, 394s, 046/460s, 044/440s, and 066s. I ran 32:1 all that time and never lost a crank. It was just what worked for me.


----------



## Virgil

Westboastfaller said:


> Do you have an opinion or trends from elaborate studies or finding to contribute to the content of this discussion?
> be nice to here them, keen people learn every day.
> But eveyone knows how to toss insults. Show me the money man?


No need for me to add to any of this. There are many people here much more intelligent then myself who have explained the principals many times over.


----------



## Westboastfaller

Thanks to Mike, (shane ..wc 90) Brad for the elaborate answers and giving reasoning behind your beliefs on running more oil vs the manufacturers spec's. 
You opinions were appreciated, a few other didn't really give reason, but thats cool! opinions are respected on the matter.
- to the rest that don't think that the manufacturor or a guy thats won world comps amoung two other reputable builders
that never suggested it' doesn't make a valid discussion
then I would say to them,insult slingers,and all them pretty virgins......
Thanks for nothing. jk


----------



## Mastermind

Jamie, I've explained myself so many times that after a while it begins to seem pointless. And in most cases the person on the other end has made up their mind and won't be reasoned with. Also, I really can't stand that Brush Ape. He's just a troll that should be banned from this site......and has before. Him being in this thread makes me not want to have any sort of discussion.....but I will try to share my thoughts on the matter.

I've been around performance engines my whole life, but two-strokes are relatively new to me actually.......

As engine builders, we add more compression, optimize port timing, streamline flow, etc. All this does is increase the pressure in the combustion chamber. A bigger bang, and more force is transmitted to the bearings. As you know, at higher ratios there is less oil in the mix, less oil for the bearings that we are now adding more stress to.

I don't worry about scoring pistons @ 50:1......it's the bearings that I'm concerned with.

Like JJ said......50:1 kills crankshafts.

Also, higher oil ratios promote better sealing at the rings. Better seal = more power.


----------



## paccity

the bearing is really not the bearing , the oil is the bearing. hope that makes sense. more so on a Babbitt type but the principle is the same with a roller.


----------



## Westboastfaller

Jacob J. said:


> I have 50 pounds of blown cranks. Quite a few are from 372s and 385s. All came from fallers I've worked with over the years who rigidly adhered to 50:1. In the 15 years I was in the brush; I ran 371s, 372s, 385s, 288s, 394s, 046/460s, 044/440s, and 066s. I ran 32:1 all that time and never lost a crank. It was just what worked for me.


"if it aint broke dont fix it" (no pun intended)
Lol...Cool now there's something to trend off
Did you guys religiously adhere to quality brands or often a mixed bag?
as that was the guidelines of the discussion that was set forth
in conjunction with..
I have never had a discoloured crank myself ...that I was aware
of. Once the main on the onced Simonized that I did overheat
on chit oil that I rebuilt again and a bent crank on a BB looper
in a 2171....hard kickback?? and a decked and domed 2185
that I believe the base was machined wrong and caused piston
drag. I gave two 372 for that saw and then gave it back to him
and walked away from it, so yeah they do go through my hands pretty quick as westcoaster90 suggested.


----------



## Westboastfaller

paccity said:


> the bearing is really not the bearing , the oil is the bearing. hope that makes sense. more so on a Babbitt type but the principle is the same with a roller.



Yeah thanks, agreed! Exellent analogy A+..lol....not that im the teacher
have a great day.


----------



## Festus

Well guys...this has turned into a pretty convincing oil thread. Although it may take awhile for me to see any problems, being that I'm really just a weekend firewood hack, I will be changing my mix to 32:1. Bigger saws get ran harder than limbing saws anyway, just by nature of what they're used for. My 50cc saws are hardly ever buried in big wood, let alone tank after tank of gas. I know quite a lot about 4 strokes, but I've come to trust and respect certain individuals on this site as far as chainsaws. Guess this says who I think wins the argument.


----------



## Westboastfaller

Virgil said:


> No need for me to add to any of this. There are many people here much more intelligent then myself who have explained the principals many times over.



Yes you already told us that the first time..lol
Touché!
Peace out


----------



## HuskStihl

These how much oil threads are fun. This one is different in that the protagonists are advocating 50:1, while the rest of the crew are advising somewhat more oil. Rounder runs 50:1 on modded huskies with no problems, the guys in Jacobs vicinity not so much. It's also gonna depend on the tune of the saw, the wood species, and the cutting style. If you tune leanish, and fight the saw a bunch, you'll need more oil. If u'r tune is "safer" and you can keep a saw working happily in its power band (see a Bitzer video or 2), you likely won't need much extra.


----------



## Brush Ape

HuskStihl said:


> These how much oil threads are fun. *This one is different in that the protagonists are advocating 50:1*, while the rest of the crew are advising somewhat more oil.


 
Protagonist means, "main character" or hero". lol


----------



## Mastermind

Hey Brush Ape......why are you here? 

Shouldn't you find a place that you are wanted? 

Oh, I'm sorry........there is no such place.


----------



## Trx250r180

Can we talk about sharpening chains now ?


----------



## sunfish

Trx250r180 said:


> Can we talk about sharpening chains now ?


No, not yet! We need an English lesson first...


----------



## Trx250r180

sunfish said:


> No, not yet! We need an English lesson first...




I am taking stick figure art classes on another site,and have a great teacher ,the English may be too much for me at this time,good thing this site underlines my misspelled words to help out


----------



## sunfish

Trx250r180 said:


> I am taking stick figure art classes on another site,and have a great teacher ,the English may be too much for me at this time,good thing there is site underlines my misspelled words to help out


Your use of the English language is just fine, bubba... Continue with your stick figure classes and you'll be OK...


----------



## Westboastfaller

Trx250r180 said:


> Can we talk about sharpening chains now ?



Lol ..I'd weigh in on that one...talking about weighting in!
I have em all on the ropes..lol
a couple more replys & points and I can call check mate jk


----------



## Gologit

]


Westboastfaller said:


> Lol ..I'd weigh in on that one...talking about weighting in!
> I have em all on the ropes..lol
> a couple more replys & points and I can call check mate jk



West*boast*faller. Yup. Most of the guys I know that work in the woods and are really good at what they do don't ever brag on themselves. They don't need to. Their work speaks for them.


----------



## Gologit

Mastermind said:


> Hey Brush Ape......why are you here?
> 
> Shouldn't you find a place that you are wanted?
> 
> Oh, I'm sorry........there is no such place.



He's not worth the aggravation. Put him on ignore.


----------



## Gologit

Trx250r180 said:


> Can we talk about sharpening chains now ?


 Yup. You guys go ahead. The second round of trucks is coming back and I'm loading today.


----------



## Flattop Burns

I always ran 32:1 and never had no problem. Never.


----------



## Trx250r180

Gologit said:


> Yup. You guys go ahead. The second round of trucks is coming back and I'm loading today.



Mornin Bob ,well i picked up a new blue wheel for the silvey to try out ,and a couple new 6 sided files ,let the games begin


----------



## Mastermind

Jon really likes the blue wheels. He's been making a wheel for each pitch and brand we grind. It ain't cheap that way.....but it works really well.


----------



## Westboastfaller

Brush Ape said:


> Protagonist means, "main character" or hero". lol


Lol...well a good word and a properly used word as you and I follow the manufacter, thus putting the onus
on the people that have gone outside the manufactures spec's. Its definitely a two part question as it was said this thread isn't about stock saws which nullifies that statement. which is true,I agree. I do keep mentioning the manufacturer, as its now a two part discussion,being "the guys that use a quality oil on stock and quality oil on hot work saws".
I didn't deviate from the manufacers specs for mods Because
I wasn't ever told to by World champion builder Don sr. & sons (Walkers) or Simon or John Rutherford, my best Friend for 40 yrs that builds my saws mainly since 2008.
I have pro time starting back to '89 on a 2101(dry sort bucker) and mod saws from '92 to present and until hearing from brad & randy, I have only been instructed to use quality oil (not more) from the day I dropped three saws off at walker to get ported and my new one was seized. Not to say they all might
not tell a different story if I pick there brains on the subject.
-Having said that, bushape 'we' can go to a protagonists to an antagonist in one word, I personally want to here from the builders even more so than the operaters (both very valid)
and when chit is slinging most adults stay away.
You did throw the first stone the other day...at least in my eyes as this has been the only thread I'm watching thus far.
so yes antagonizing your adversaries kills it for everyone.
There was also other unwarented posts from a few others
One seemed directed at me generalizing me with 'know it all' New commers of the past.That post was actually endorsed by 3-4 members and was as contradictory as hell.
As he started to protray an individual that would take a higher
road then threw his own digs in. It was not relivant to the discussion and also inacuate, if infact I was generalized. I'm extremely interested in peoples findings/thoughts and how they came about.
Despite 25 yrs of pro use and no out of the ordinary bottom end problems I am still open for knowledge.
As I was told in '89; 
"at least hear someone out then you can decide".
I am far from a closed minded guy.
rant over...sorry about long posts..I will work on that.
back on topic...
Peace out


----------



## scallywag




----------



## scallywag

Yep, SAE 30 @ 25: 1, thats the good stuff !........No fire without smoke!


----------



## Big_Wood

Just so you know jamie. Donny and JW are recommending 32:1 these days. Those guys are the only dealer i deal with. Whenever i go into their shop they welcome me into the back for a coffee and a ********. To tell you the truth, if a dealer had a price on a saw and walkers was $100 more i'd still go with walkers to support them. Gotta be the best dealer on the coast. If i tell them a price from another dealer they always beat it though.


----------



## Firewood Fanatic

westcoaster90 said:


> Just so you know jamie. Donny and JW are recommending 32:1 these days. Those guys are the only dealer i deal with. Whenever i go into their shop they welcome me into the back for a coffee and a ********. To tell you the truth, if a dealer had a price on a saw and walkers was $100 more i'd still go with walkers to support them. Gotta be the best dealer on the coast. If i tell them a price from another dealer they always beat it though.


They were great to me too. I got my 550XP from them. I phoned around all over, and they were within $20 of anyone in the province, and threw in an extra chain. They are a great shop to deal with, and I am always glad to support the local shop.


----------



## Trx250r180

On the oil thread input of this thread ,i have gotten a few 440 stihls from pro fallers with bad cranks or main bearings ,they were run stihl mix 50 to 1 for a year or 2 with no problems ,till the bearings failed ,i fixed the saws ,i will note the lower end bearings were a lot dryer and sootier than my saws i have torn down , i run 32 to 1 ,i tore down one of my 440 saws to change the crank style ,the lower end had a generous coat of oil on everything ,and the bearings were cleaner ,maybe the extra oil softens up any carbon deposits ,i do not know for sure ,maybe someone can chime in on that part ,i do not have any problem with smokey exhaust like some think they get with a richer mixture ,i think that is more where the H needle is set more than anything


----------



## Westboastfaller

Gologit said:


> ]
> 
> 
> West*boast*faller. Yup. Most of the guys I know that work in the woods and are really good at what they do don't ever brag on themselves. They don't need to. Their work speaks for them.


Idin that a fact!
Oh goligit, your still not sore from the other day are ya?lol
I know you have a world of great knowledge and could teach me a lot I'm sure. I read a little on "help! Logger wants to cut down my trees" thread and you have a wealth of knowledge I don't, that was very apparent to me.
It really didn't seen you were to concerned about the comment
as a whole,. You know who you are as I know how I am.
Having said that if you were 'well versed' in Pacific Northwest heli 'retention falling ' then you would have understood fuel capacities. I guess for the doubtful, it came back to bite em in the butt that time. I will say I will no way think something can't be because I haven't heard of it in areas IDK. and yes if you lost 'your' gas through a big hole or off a cliff ect, and didn't have a back up at the pad, then the heli can drop you some but that's one expensive can of gas.

Please revert to my third post? in regards to dyslexia
well I can shrug off someone that says I haven't a clue WTF
I'm talking about but don't you think highlighing someones
disabilities is a little below the belt...shame on you.
ok I won't keep y'all guessin', the user name is in jest
much like the on line persona that likes to joke a lot.
but the man in the boots is far from a joke & learns everyday.
Most fallers have swagger but having a big chip is looked down opon these days and I've heard it said more and more
"ANY attitudes and you'll be on the next floatplane out!


----------



## Brush Ape

Westboastfaller said:


> as a whole,. You know who you are as I know how I am.



Yeah but who are you callin' an as a whole.

lol. I'm as friendly as they get, dude. I always take responsibility for my part. Sometime I think the only reason SS keeps me around is the tendency for the clown act to coalesce wherever I'm at. It makes for easy baby sitting. ROFL. I don't employ smiley's because I'm almost always full of ****. Most guys know it too.

I'll take the high road from now on as somebody on this forum finally set a fine example. Thanks friend.


----------



## Ironworker

Hey Randy I started a thread on tuning my 2188, mind having a looksie and giving me your 2 cents. Oh and I run all my saws a little on the rich side at about 40:1, just comes naturally to me, the wetter and greasier the better, just 
Iike sex.


----------



## husq2100

@Westboastfaller if you read the owners manual of most pro saws It will say to run their brand oil at 50:1 and ANY other premium air cooled 2t oil ar 25:1 

No where does it mention retuning to suit 25:1

And this has nothing to do with Australian conditions, it is standard print in most operating manuals. 

Now tell me how closely you follow the manufacturers specs....


----------



## edisto

Jacob J. said:


> I have 50 pounds of blown cranks. Quite a few are from 372s and 385s. All came from fallers I've worked with over the years who rigidly adhered to 50:1. In the 15 years I was in the brush; I ran 371s, 372s, 385s, 288s, 394s, 046/460s, 044/440s, and 066s. I ran 32:1 all that time and never lost a crank. It was just what worked for me.



You know...if you hadn't handed Beeker his walking papers you wouldn't need all them numbers to establish your street cred.

Just sayin'...


----------



## Westboastfaller

Mastermind said:


> Jamie, I've explained myself so many times that after a while it begins to seem pointless. And in most cases the person on the other end has made up their mind and won't be reasoned with. Also, I really can't stand that Brush Ape. He's just a troll that should be banned from this site......and has before. Him being in this thread makes me not want to have any sort of discussion.....but I will try to share my thoughts on the matter.
> 
> I've been around performance engines my whole life, but two-strokes are relatively new to me actually.......
> 
> As engine builders, we add more compression, optimize port timing, streamline flow, etc. All this does is increase the pressure in the combustion chamber. A bigger bang, and more force is transmitted to the bearings. As you know, at higher ratios there is less oil in the mix, less oil for the bearings that we are now adding more stress to.
> 
> 
> I don't worry about scoring pistons @ 50:1......it's the bearings that I'm concerned with.
> 
> Like JJ said......50:1 kills crankshafts.
> 
> Also, higher oil ratios promote better sealing at the rings. Better seal = more power.



Thanks Randy! Points taken on all fronts
Again I am not a closed minded individual and have no intentions of dismissing anyones claims of knowledge in research or trends noted over the years weather that been mechanical, saw hours in various activities or combined.
I get that,the bigger the charge the bigger disturbance (shock)
I do like what you are saying about the ring seale and that makes sense to me, possibly lose some response but add power? anyone have any dyno readings? May be a miniscule difference on a freshly broke in ring? But prehaps if that 50/1 got really hot a few times then I would think over time it could be significant.
the number on a dyno would be interesting. I know when we put the head on with 2 stroke oil the extra oil makes it feel like a ton of compression but thats not a very accurate comparison but the principals the same.
So a little more would make sense for seale

Its was mentioned by many that even at 32/1 with guys claim no carbon build ups
with properly adjusted saws.
It was mentioned by one that it wasn't a noticeable differences in exhaust?
Thats a huge factor for me,(which is not the topic I know) I run my saws on edge with good oil I tweek them to where its smooth for limbing and any time someone double doses a gas jug or puts extra I get exhausted out. Often on one side your reaching up cutting over your head or head level and in winter I work in the snow in the north and thats the worst, it just holds everything down. What one person isn't botherd by,the next person cant deal with it. A rough saw and a 'smokey' saw are two thing for me that I can't deal with and many aren't bothered by it, care, or know better.
With all brought forth its pretty dam convincing I'm sure if I was running bigger done up saws, milling like westcoaster90 then I probably wouldn't hesitate.
I personally don't have problems with mid size engines and I run em hard.Its all the other things that go and so goes the saw, as I don't chase good money after bad.
possible small gain in power, I always welcome, but smoke is a deal breaker for me.
well that was pretty satisfying! a quarter of a century and people bring stuff to the table
Thanx to all
think Simons thread got ambushed


----------



## Westboastfaller

Trx250r180 said:


> I am taking stick figure art classes on another site,and have a great teacher ,the English may be too much for me at this time,good thing this site underlines my misspelled words to help out





edisto said:


> You know...if you hadn't handed Beeker his walking papers you wouldn't need all them numbers to establish your street cred.
> 
> Just sayin'...


----------



## Jacob J.

edisto said:


> You know...if you hadn't handed Beeker his walking papers you wouldn't need all them numbers to establish your street cred.
> 
> Just sayin'...


I'm a lot less impressive than I initially appear.


----------



## Westboastfaller

Jacob J. said:


> I'm a lot less impressive than I initially appear.


Lol funny...I f*up Randy's quote so I was pushing other quotes to figure out how to fix it....and that was my creation.
My computer skills are much like that caption.lol
Maybe thats why I'm stuck on this one thread


----------



## Mastermind

Hey.....run whatever oil ratios y'all wanna run. 

Good luck. Life is far too short for this stuff.


----------



## Westboastfaller

Mastermind said:


> Hey.....run whatever oil ratios y'all wanna run.
> 
> Good luck. Life is far too short for this stuff.


Agreed ...Isn't it though 
Have a good night


----------



## wyk

We're supposed to put oil in the fuel?


----------



## Brush Ape

Simonizer said:


> Competition breeds perfection, always has. I'll supply the beer and steaks.




Take a page from the Master's playbook.


----------



## edisto

reindeer said:


> We're supposed to put oil in the fuel?



No...there's a separate tank for that...


----------



## Westboastfaller

Brush Ape said:


> Yeah but who are you callin' an as a whole.
> 
> lol. I'm as friendly as they get, dude. I always take responsibility for my part. Sometime I think the only reason SS keeps me around is the tendency for the clown act to coalesce wherever I'm at. It makes for easy baby sitting. ROFL. I don't employ smiley's because I'm almost always full of ****. Most guys know it too.
> 
> I'll take the high road from now on as somebody on this forum finally set a fine example. Thanks friend.



Rolflmfao  too funny, you got a great sense of humour
"as a whole" lol, and thats worth a lot more in life that superior
saw knowledge or skills and I wont say IMO because thats just a fact "as a whole" but like I said one can go from pro to anti in one word; "as a whole"! I loved the bug pic too, comedy is timings. But there's a catch, people kinda got to like ya to appreciate it, or maybe its not for a good portion or his crowd?
but I am willing to test the waters myself.
-Cool your taking the "higher road" there will allways be doubters and haters.
"Hate is like an acid:
It damages the vessels in which it is stored....
and destroys the vessels on which it is poured"
all the best, Jamie


----------



## Brush Ape

Westboastfaller said:


> Rolflmfao  too funny, you got a great sense of humour



OK the bromance is over. Put your shirt back on.


----------



## Metals406

Y'all pooped all over Simon's thread.

My $0.3897 on this matter?

An old timer mechanic told me in my youth to run 32:1. At that point in his career, he had worked on thousands of saws, over many decades. That gave him a unique prospective on what caused failures in certain parts.

One of his quotes I remember goes something like, "It don't matter what oil you use, if it ain't get'n where it needs to be."

As far as manufacturers, they could give two chits about performance or longevity. They care about sales and a low percentage of recalls and returns.

Don't believe me? Call and talk to one of their engineers, or email one. While you're at it, talk to an oil or fuel engineer and ask them if quality has gone up or down.

Goobermint regs have crippled a lot of the manufactures ability to make a good friction reducing product.

Speaking of Goobermint, if Stihl really cares about my saw & it's longevity/performance -- why would they make the exhaust hole 5/16" in diameter on a 90+ cc saw? Is it to keep exhaust temps up to pass EPA baloney? Heat that's trapped against the jug, which is aluminum, which is a huge heat sink, which helps kill my saw.

Fir anyone that's been here longer than 5 minutes -- before the hacking -- AS was a treasure trove of info.

There HAD been the dyno tests, the flow bench tests, the experiments with success and failure. Most of which is gone up in smoke now.

Run what you brung homeys -- I'm going to stick to 77:1 fish oil in 89 octane Maddog 20-20.


----------



## RiverRat2

Brush Ape said:


> Protagonist means, "main character" or hero". lol


 How about antagonist!!!!!!!! that is more like it

Sheesh!!!!!! Hey,,, he Says H'es and Expert!!!!!!!!!!! and all that!!!!


----------



## Simonizer

Good day you sordid lot, what have I missed around here? Been too busy to play on this site. Cheers.


----------



## Dan Forsh

Hello Simon,

Long time no see.

Nice to see you still visit anyway. I haven't got a clue what's been going on in this thread by the way, I can guess, but haven't got the energy to read it all.


----------



## No Regerts

Does any one have Simon's contact information?


----------



## Simonizer

I happen to have it oddly enough.


----------



## Mastermind

Well that's weird.


----------



## Simonizer

Lol, hey Randy, cheers from Canada!


----------



## Mastermind

How's tricks Simon????

Good to see you posting.


----------



## Simonizer

All is well here, nice to chat with you guys again after a long time. I was very sad to hear about SkippyKTM. How awful. Chris was a very solid part of AS, a fun guy to debate and a good human-being. I wish his family strength.


----------



## Dennis Cahoon

Hey Simonizer, I was just thinking of you.......Hahahahahaha!
Happy Thanksgiving from Nanoose Bay!


----------



## Simonizer

Hey you crusty old focker you! You staying at Wades? Cheers.


----------



## Gypo Logger

Oh, oh, Simon is back! Lock down the Chris Wells thread! Lol


----------



## Dennis Cahoon

Yep!.....but headin home early tomorrow, or I'd come up and see you. Cheers back at yah!

Gypo, you drunk yet?.......Hahahahaha!


----------



## SCTREEGUY

I just saw this thread and only read the first page pretty harsh guys. Im in south Carolina and have knoen about simons saws for years and actually own one of the 372s the hat he talks about here.snagged it off ebay as soon as I saw it roughly 4 years ago.it stays in my truck as my personal favorite. Its unbelievable and zero problems


----------



## Gypo Logger

Dennis Cahoon said:


> Yep!.....but headin home early tomorrow, or I'd come up and see you. Cheers back at yah!
> 
> Gypo, you drunk yet?.......Hahahahaha!


Not yet, it's only 4:30.


----------



## Dennis Cahoon

Me either, only 2 Jacks down.... Just sitting here waiting for turkey legs and thinking about chainsaws.....084/088 chainsaws! Oh yeah!


----------



## Gypo Logger

Dennis Cahoon said:


> Me either, only 2 Jacks down.... Just sitting here waiting for turkey legs and thinking about chainsaws.....084/088 chainsaws! Oh yeah!


Just siphoned off a gallon for happy hour. Lol
Minus. 8F here. Going down to minus 22 tonight.


----------



## Dennis Cahoon

Burrrrrr........I'm in a t-shirt and shorts in BC......Hahahahahaha!


----------



## No Regerts

Cheers Simon! Man that was easy.


----------



## RiverRat2

Hey Simon,,, Cheers!!!!



Dennis Cahoon said:


> Burrrrrr........I'm in a t-shirt and shorts in BC......Hahahahahaha!



Me too,,, temp got up to 75°F here today,,, brrrrrrr,,,, where did I put my thermals????


----------



## Mastermind

No Regerts said:


> Cheers Simon! Man that was easy.



Hello again Brush Ape.


----------



## No Regerts

Mastermind said:


> Hello again Brush Ape.



Blow me. hahahahahahaha.


----------



## fredyluck

Simonizer said:


> Ok, shop is complete. Ready for business. Cost of mods are; MS460 $275.00 MS660 $275.00. 372XP $400.00. 390XP $350.00. Fairly busy so give me about 10 days to have your machine back UPS. If you wish to purchase the saw call 250 898-5212. Howe Sound equipment. Chris will send the saw to me and I will mod it and send it to you. Cheers, Simon.


Hey Simon,I`m new in this blogue.Will like to know what`s your contact so I can send you a Stihl 461 for mods.


----------



## fredyluck

Simonizer said:


> Ok, shop is complete. Ready for business. Cost of mods are; MS460 $275.00 MS660 $275.00. 372XP $400.00. 390XP $350.00. Fairly busy so give me about 10 days to have your machine back UPS. If you wish to purchase the saw call 250 898-5212. Howe Sound equipment. Chris will send the saw to me and I will mod it and send it to you. Cheers, Simon.


What`s your contact Simon,I`ll like to send you a Stihl 461 for mods work.


----------



## fredyluck

I`m new to this what`s your contact Simon?


----------



## Czed

fredyluck said:


> I`m new to this what`s your contact Simon?


April of 2017 was the last he was on here.


----------



## cus_deluxe

@crabby cooter (tree monkey)makes a mean 461. Hes in wisconsin.


----------



## Sepia

cus_deluxe said:


> @crabby cooter (tree monkey)makes a mean 461. Hes in wisconsin.


fredy is in Golden, British Columbia. Shipping a saw to Scott might be cost prohibitive.

BTW, Golden is an incredible place! The mountains around it will make your jaw drop!


----------



## TBS

Don't forget about Randy(mastermind) in Tennessee. hes one of the head nuts over at 0PE forum.


----------



## Czed

The other randy
Termitebuffet ported some excellent 372s for me
On S.a.w.h.a.w.g.z
usually


----------



## TBS

Czed said:


> The other randy
> Termitebuffet ported some excellent 372s for me
> On S.a.w.h.a.w.g.z
> usually



Hes on *** with mastermind and tree monkey too.


----------



## Sepia

fredyluck said:


> What`s your contact Simon,I`ll like to send you a Stihl 461 for mods work.


If you want to send a saw to a Canadian porter that really knows his Stihls, you might want to contact @Canadian farm boy - he does nice work.


----------



## crabby cooter

we're all in the states. Canadian farm boy is in Canada, does good work


----------



## crabby cooter

lol


----------



## fredyluck

CJ Brown said:


> If you want to send a saw to a Canadian porter that really knows his Stihls, you might want to contact @Canadian farm boy - he does nice work.


Ok I look at them,thx a lot.


----------



## Frank Rizzo

fredyluck said:


> Ok I look at them,thx a lot.


All dem guys is overrated ... send to Fabulous in Ny if ya want a ripper lol !!!


----------



## trappermike

How did you come up with the 372 piston mod,must have been a bit if genious! I'll bet your competition saws have won lots of major competitions,right?


----------



## trappermike

Won lots of trophies like these?


----------



## FWANK WIZZO

Frank Rizzo said:


> All dem guys is overrated ... send to Fabulous in Ny if ya want a ripper lol !!!


Totally!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Westboastfaller

My Google search brought me to this thread and site when I was looking for Simon's new contacts in 2014
That was 7 Years after my First Simonized 372.
-------------------------------------------------------
Please accept, in fond loving memories from all.

Dear "The Simonizer"

15 yrs ago your good knowledge, skill, hard work & reputation absolutely paid you back in full.

You hold a DAM TRUE legacy on a Legendary BC coast.
===================================

"The Simonizer",
there of, Simonized Saws.
Simon Christopher Wright
1967 — 2019

Your candle burnt out long before your chainsaws ever did...

...But your chainsaws will certainly burn out long before..


...Your Legend EVER will..

RIP


----------



## Johndirt82

Oh man, Simon was a great easy going guy. Damn good saw builder. Sorry to hear this. 
RIP .


----------



## Mad Professor

Sorry to hear we lost a AS member and a great saw builder.

Maybe some of those that have one of his saws can give some info on it, so his work/knowledge will live on along with his legend.


----------



## Sepia

Just a young man. Sorry to hear of his passing.


----------



## Dave Hadden

Really sad news indeed as he was a really good builder and a really decent and knowledgeable guy.

Many of his saws are working up and down the coast of BC still and his work will be missed.

R.I.P. Simon, lost way too soon.





Take care.


----------



## bigbadbob

RIP


----------



## sawfun

Yup, a nice guy and great saw builder. I'm lucky I have a 372 he built for me. RIP cool dude.


----------



## Trx250r180

This sucks to hear ,rip Simon, i remember him telling me its not how much material you remove , it's where you remove it. Still have a 460 top end he did on a 440 , good work saw .


----------

